# 1st (proper) Journal. Lemon Haze, Blue Cheese, UK Exodus Cheese. Airpots trial.



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone, welcome to my first proper journal post!

I had made another but was a noob so we can go into that at a later date. 

Please feel free to chat rubbish, i may steer it back into my project from time to time.

The point of this is to get some feedback from some of you guys as there is always questions i wanna ask but dont really have anyone 2 ask lol.


Gonna upload some pics of my little babys then i got some questions, already asked to the Don colioni but value opinions all round

edit - i'm still a noob lol getting the hang of things. hoping this should be a good one, fingers crossed lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

The Contenders






The snip of Blue Cheese, what i'm smoking 9weeks flower and a beautful smoke/buzz. i have 2 admit she's not looking great but an improvement on what she was. (come on little lady pull through)






Different Blue Cheese than my original snip in the jiffy/small pot, smells different as baby. Left this one without topping.






Different Blue Cheese than my original snip in the jiffy/small pot, smells different as baby. topped this one but one main branch has taken over.






Lemon haze, 3 main stalks coming up (bushed out since being under the MH)






Random snip (sold 2 my pal as cheese but my mate has flowered for 10 weeks and still not ready) thinking of getting rid of it

The Mothers






UK Cheddar (movement of the people) Mother






Lemon Haze Mother


Feel free to comment/ask questions about my grow/setup. Good point havent included any of that, coming up shortly on my next post. (nutes lights etc) moving my fish tank yesterday and today so u'll have 2 bear with me, thank you please


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

Just a quick one 

The Setup





400w MH + 250 Blue CFL running for veg stage 1 week after adding MH


Toys for later





600w HPS 150mm cool tube, 125mm acoustic ducting, 125mm silencer and crappy 100mm inline fan for cool tube. 100mm Systemair LTI HVK Fan intake. primair controller. 
Random matching up of kit but i'm slowly converting the lot to 125 so there is reason to the madness lol. 

100mm Rhino carbon filter 125mm (L) Systemair LTI HVK Fan acoustic ducting.

all in all keeps the smell, heat and noise down.

not bad considering when i started the 1st time i was only using strip florescent lol

nutes update comming next.

edit - thats a 1m x 1m x 2m DR tent if anyone was wondering.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm gonna go semi organic this time, by the next grow i think i'll be nearly 100% organic. 

Soil - 50% Westlands Multi Purpose with added JI 50% Coco reused from previous grow 5L clay balls mixed throughout and a helping of perlite. Little bit of plant magic granuals, what was left from last time.

Nutes - Bio Bizz grow main nutes with a little nitrozyme, formulex, canna rhizio and cannazyme. just started using Super Thrive as an added vitamin supliment. I am going to buy some Canna Bio Flores for when i swap 2 12/12 which wont be for a few weeks yet. I have got hammerhead and canna boost but i obviously wont be using yet. Thinking of swapping from hammerhead 2 Bloombastic 3 weeks before flush? Any opinions?


Water - 60/70% RO 30/40% Tap Water left to stand for 24 hours, got a slight calcium deff last time using 100% RO. Hand watering at mo due to them not using alot of water at mo. 2-3 day feeds.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey mate, grows lookin pretty sweet, some nice bushy ladies in there, wish i had your setup, mines lookin pale in comparrison... How long you gonna veg them for, thats the only thing im never actually sure on.

Subscribed to you, finally figured how to lol

Keep up the good work.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

why thank you sir  looks like ur the 1st any way, had 40 hits but no comments. these little girls are all of various age. i think it depends on how big u want em at the end is how long u veg em for. i'm gonna be re-potting and taking some snips so i'll be vegging for 3 or more weeks, gonna be a slow one 2 start with i think, waiting around. cheers 4 subbing mate, in for the long hall it seems


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

in any way i'm feeling ur stealth 80's wardrobe, i started with less watts than that, expensive hobby growing tomatoes lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> in any way i'm feeling ur stealth 80's wardrobe, i started with less watts than that, expensive hobby growing tomatoes lol


yeah i was gonna re do the wardrobe, but im likin the 80's style lol... n tell me about it, was gonna be a basic grow, but its gettin more expensive the more i look at equipment.

I go away for a week in july i think so im hopin i can get then cut by then and then dry em while im away so i got about 5 month and 6ft to grow em in.

N your welcome mate, gotta respond to a journal, rude not to lol, gotta be in it for the long haul, we in the waiting game lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

5months and 6foot sounds plenty i could of got my last grow in there with ease  mine have taken around 3 months, i'm no pro but aprox 9-10 weeks flower and a month or so complete veg to get you aprox 1-2 ft high. only guessing on the veg at mo but do think i'm gonna get them higher this time. gonna re pot 2 or 3 into airpots 2moro, pics 2 follow.

sm4rt bro i think we may have some "silent listeners" on the case, the hits have gone up to 49, if anyone is watching in then dont be shy let me know so i can keep this updated for you.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> 5months and 6foot sounds plenty i could of got my last grow in there with ease  mine have taken around 3 months, i'm no pro but aprox 9-10 weeks flower and a month or so complete veg to get you aprox 1-2 ft high. only guessing on the veg at mo but do think i'm gonna get them higher this time. gonna re pot 2 or 3 into airpots 2moro, pics 2 follow.
> 
> sm4rt bro i think we may have some "silent listeners" on the case, the hits have gone up to 49, if anyone is watching in then dont be shy let me know so i can keep this updated for you.


Always get some lurkers, to stoned to type lol

n your estimates sound about right, just been lookin at the GHS site n they say about 9-10 weeks for flower and see how the height is after a month or so of veg.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

what i have learned is that some things work for some people but not for others. i'm willing to try different things but think i'm gonna stick with what i know for the time being. i'm starting to learn how to read my girls (wish it was the case with human ladies) and providing them with what they need when they need it. thats what i'd recomend to ya get a couple under ur belt and belive u me u'll start learning. keep it simple, made a big mistake last time which stunted my yeald.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 9, 2010)

haha i,m here..all looks fucking nice chief...i see you have exodus cheese, i am already jealous of you mate...i,m green with envy lol.....
hope all goes well mate


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

greets willy great 2 have u on board, thanks. i belive it is the EC, its been passed around the houses but since shes been im my care she's perked up a little, she must of been kept cold as all the stems are purple unless thats a trait, i'll see in a few weeks time with some new growth.

we shall see if its the real EC in a few months


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> what i have learned is that some things work for some people but not for others. i'm willing to try different things but think i'm gonna stick with what i know for the time being. i'm starting to learn how to read my girls (wish it was the case with human ladies) and providing them with what they need when they need it. thats what i'd recomend to ya get a couple under ur belt and belive u me u'll start learning. keep it simple, made a big mistake last time which stunted my yeald.


Yeah i done a few grows b4, but was always 1 plant n 1 x 125 cfl red n blue, yield on them where shit, hopin this grow will give me a better yield, specially with me optin for the 400HPS when the time comes to flower... but like you say, lear n as u grow, its the only way.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i,m green with envy lol


I see what you did there  lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 9, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> greets willy great 2 have u on board, thanks. i belive it is the EC, its been passed around the houses but since shes been im my care she's perked up a little, she must of been kept cold as all the stems are purple unless thats a trait, i'll see in a few weeks time with some new growth.
> 
> we shall see if its the real EC in a few months


e cheese is supposed to have purple stripes up the stems, its part of the pheno


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Yeah i done a few grows b4, but was always 1 plant n 1 x 125 cfl red n blue, yield on them where shit, hopin this grow will give me a better yield, specially with me optin for the 400HPS when the time comes to flower... but like you say, lear n as u grow, its the only way.


i started with strip lights then got a hps. bro ur gonna explode with 2 plants under a 400, u getting good ventilation?
even with all my kit i'm gonna suffer in the summer but should hopefully have a better fan on the cool tube and a better intake. how much width and lenght u got. sounded a bit strange but i'm on about ur room lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> e cheese is supposed to have purple stripes up the stems, its part of the pheno


kool my blue cheese went purple coz i think the veg room got to cold at night and it looks the same at the mo. as i said time will tell, long story short my mate knows his smoke and he said it was the best cheese he's ever had. that kinda seals it for me. there is a bit of history with the plant but i wont bore you, just got passed around a bit. i'm not a million miles away from luton so it looks like the odds are in my favor


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i started with strip lights then got a hps. bro ur gonna explode with 2 plants under a 400, u getting good ventilation?
> even with all my kit i'm gonna suffer in the summer but should hopefully have a better fan on the cool tube and a better intake. how much width and lenght u got. sounded a bit strange but i'm on about ur room lol


LMFAO... my room is .89m(W) x 1.12m(D) x 1.9m(L), i got a bathroom extraction fan pulling cold air in from the attic(85m3/hr) n when i get my 400HPS im gonna attach some tubing from it to the HPS providing it with cool air, and my extraction, again when i get the 400HPS will extract 137m3/hr dumping it into different part of the attic.

Think i should be ok... u think ?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

i had a bathroom extraction fan but when i got the 600w it was really no good for me in the summer. that 400w might make it a bit walm in there, is it the room kinda air tight? u know about negative pressure?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

air cooled lights are the way forwards, separate ventilation system gonna cost a bit but u can manage temp easyer mate


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i had a bathroom extraction fan but when i got the 600w it was really no good for me in the summer. that 400w might make it a bit walm in there, is it the room kinda air tight? u know about negative pressure?


 
http://www.fantronix.com/acatalog/Hydroponics_Axial_Duct.html thats the fan im gonna get for air extraction, n i dont think its air tight as such, room is built into the wall so only the door and cupboard above it for leaks, n i know fuck all about negative preasure lol.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

I think i'll get that fan and the carbon filter n the 400HPS in a few week n them i'll have to check the temp and adjust as it needs it, im kinda goin the cheap way atm, cash is tight, not that you would know it the way im spending it lol.

Anyway, im fucked n missus is back at 3 n no doubt she will be waking me, not that im complaining lol so ima head to bed.

Take it easy mate

Peace


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

na cool baisicly u suck more air out than u pump in. this then creates a vacum meaning everything goes out via the carbon filter not cracks in the door etc. negative pressure is supposed 2 be better air exchange than normal pressure or positive pressure. kinda looked into it a while ago. if ur bathroom fan is of any decency with no kinks or bends in the tube then u should be creating negative pressure in ur room. dont mean to be mean but dont get ur hopes up, mine didnt it was the centrifugal one from homebase, supposed 2 go 10m couldnt even go 2 lol.

http://www.3ch.co.uk/environment/ventilation/systemair-lti-hvk-fan/prod_256.html

these are my fans (well i have 2, want another 2), good quality and fairly quiet for a fan when wrapped in a duvet/accoustic ducting.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

i got a 150mm one of the fans ur interested in, there not bad but not great mine was quite noisy i wrapped all my old clothes around it to keep it quiet! i know its more cash but have a think about it coz u might be spending more in the long run like i did


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2010)

here, better late than never. Ill catch up tomoz wen im more alert lol nernight>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

Kinda steering it back on track but feel free to continue sm4rt, dont know much but i do know a little bit about ventilation, have had 2 look into it quite a bit. 

Just wanted 2 add my final thoughts before i get off 2 bed, gotta go work in morning. I am now thinking of more of a staggered grow, i was just gonna flip 4 or 5 girls over to 12/12 and move the snips and mothers 2 another room (18/6). Really i've got 2x BC and 2x LH (of the same strain). Gonna repot one of each into an airpot and keep em in veg so the roots grow deep into the airpot to get maximum benifit 

http://www.superoots.com/ - AIRPOT 

The other blue and lemon that are going to stay in there 15L pots will be ready 1st then i dont have 2 bother waiting around for the airpots roots 2 catch up in veg stage. ((((i think this is what u meant Don G&T?))) plus 2 ladies on there own for 4 weeks under a 600w cool tube should give them quite a tan. i can also then think about the EC and the older strain of BC i already have, tried and tested, just over 9 week flower one word, beautiful. (would love 2 know which 2 types of BC i have?) Just hope the baby is gonna survive.

make sense?

nite all


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

mr west, welcome. i'm glad 2 have u on board with ur EC knolage, hopefully u'll help me crack if it is or not. i have noticed a little bit of double points on the leaves but not everywhere. smells more than everything in room at mo and it aint even thinkin about flowering, oh yeah u said there was trichs early on ur journal might have 2 check it out 2moro. going bed 2. night peeps.


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2010)

i dunt have much ec knowledge mate i know u dont wanna go much over 1500 ppm but thats all.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 9, 2010)

subscribed.............. 

cant wait to see the porn hehe. this is for you bro


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2010)

hi las fingerez, looks like you are getting on fine there bru. I read that one of the plants you topped the main branch was taking over again. If you want to even it out, just tie the main branch below the level of the nodes of the other branch, this will re-direct and should even them back out...it's all about getting the main top below the others.

Good luck with everything, sub'd now.

Peace, DST


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 10, 2010)

DST said:


> hi las fingerez, looks like you are getting on fine there bru. I read that one of the plants you topped the main branch was taking over again. If you want to even it out, just tie the main branch below the level of the nodes of the other branch, this will re-direct and should even them back out...it's all about getting the main top below the others.
> 
> Good luck with everything, sub'd now.
> 
> Peace, DST








this one ..... i was thinking the same thing..






whats in the orange one fingerez????


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2010)

errrm forum addiction lol. will answer all posts when i'm back from work


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

hey hey hey what i miss!? subbed like a footlong. 

its like the linup from usual suspects in here 

learning to read your plants is something the forum cant teach imo and your going the right way about everything so far. i dont bother reading my runoff ph and checking ec n such because i can read my plants and know when im pushing the feed to the limit. other folks say you HAVE to read your ec ph n blah blah blah or you have no idea whats happening in your pot with regards how much the plants are taking but its gash i can see massive buds growing healthy, what more do i need?

that was what i meant bout the airpots marra!

ttfn


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 10, 2010)

nice setup m8, i like the cfl for side lighting im planning on hanging a 250hps the same way for sidelighting.

and where did ya get ya super lemon haze from? ive been looking for that strain but can only find female seeds was it a fem seed?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> i dunt have much ec knowledge mate i know u dont wanna go much over 1500 ppm but thats all.


sorry mr west i wasnt clear enough, ur right EC is for mesuring nutes i ment e cheese sorry bro


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> subscribed..............
> 
> cant wait to see the porn hehe. this is for you bro


thanx bro, puff puff pass...

good 2 have u here, feel free 2 post random funny stuff 

music and links are good if anyone else wants 2 post from youtube etc. very much into music of all kinds


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2010)

DST said:


> hi las fingerez, looks like you are getting on fine there bru. I read that one of the plants you topped the main branch was taking over again. If you want to even it out, just tie the main branch below the level of the nodes of the other branch, this will re-direct and should even them back out...it's all about getting the main top below the others.
> 
> Good luck with everything, sub'd now.
> 
> Peace, DST


great 2 have u on board! thinking of making a snip from that extruding branch but thanx for info good idea


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

careful there fingerez you could end up with a fat chick epidemic on your journo...


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey hey hey what i miss!? subbed like a footlong.
> 
> its like the linup from usual suspects in here
> 
> ...


i know don ur a bit late on the uptake considering it was kinda you who gave me the kick up the arse 2 get this journal started! only messin its great 2 have u lot on here!

jester - that "thing" in the orange pots (theres 2) are from my mates snips that he got sold as cheese but its clearly not. i took a few snips when they was still vegging but now his are flowering its terrible. theres 3 types one with short fat leaves, one with long thin (the one on orange pot u can see) and one in the middle of the two.

all my snips came from growers that where mates of mates so didnt get 2 ask questions etc. never grown from seed. grew 2 pukka seeds fem/hermie blueberry once! that hurt pulling the genda bendas i tell ya. all i know is my original fem snip bc is the nuts lol


sambo - my LH came from 2 cuttings from a friends mate. i have looked on the net and i am assuming that it its the GHS SLH but not 100% mate. good 2 have u on here.


does anyone know how to multi quote so i dont have 2 reply 2 everyone individually?

got back from work a while ago, 7.5L air pots have arrived gonna go repot 1x bc and 1x lh. back soon with some pics.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> careful there fingerez you could end up with a fat chick epidemic on your journo...


hopefully... u gotta show the fat chicks some love aint ya? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

tame one just for starts


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2010)

did someone say fat chicks??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

what was that you said westy?


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2010)

[youtube]/v/wUpoJ30fsFA&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

wont someone please think of the children!? oh lord the humanity.....


heheheh thats some junk up in that trunk


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/wUpoJ30fsFA&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]



i'm laughing but thats minging. 

re-potted and watered all of em while i was at it. i'm gonna take some snaps after a coffee and a zoot. slight deviation of last nights plan but just throwing another lady in the mix. she's a indica dominant but have not got a clue. 
i think that i will get a quicker yeald (of the indica) but have the "big girls" (bc + lh) coming in a week or so later on the schedual. then 3-4 weeks time add the airpots into the 12/12 room, then it will be spread out.

edit - the "big girls" in normal pots


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

you didnt say BIG GIRLS again did you fingerez!?!?


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2010)

mr west said:


>





mr west said:


>





mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/wUpoJ30fsFA&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


wat???????


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2010)

DST said:


> hi las fingerez, looks like you are getting on fine there bru. I read that one of the plants you topped the main branch was taking over again. If you want to even it out, just tie the main branch below the level of the nodes of the other branch, this will re-direct and should even them back out...it's all about getting the main top below the others.
> 
> Good luck with everything, sub'd now.
> 
> Peace, DST


i thought about what you and jester said about tying the branch down, the plant would grow quicker this way wouldnt it? i'm guessing so after thinkin about it coz the girl wouldnt have to put up with the cut stress, just the bending stress. wo ho i'm learing of u guys already!
done that, stuck the branch in a bit of the airpot. seems 2 work for now. cheers bro's. pics coming next post


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2010)

Airpots have arrived...








Re-potted 1x Lemon 1x Blue








Bent the big branch on the blue in the airport so the other little branches catch up. stuck in in a ridge of the pot.








the profile/hight of the room, need 2 get some of them up higher but i'm high myself. lol

i've got another little lady, she needs a name really so she deserves her own post


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 10, 2010)

you lazy stoner lol...how come it needs a name mystery clone? or your own cross?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

another convert to the airpot revolution! looking good man!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2010)

pic from the top









Another pic from the side. just repotted.

Right gents she needs a name, i belive she is an strong indica due to her short leaves. what do u lot think?

willy - its an unknown snip from my mate sold 2 him as cheese but its clearly not.

don - cant wait 2 see what these babys are cabable of, they grow trees in them for fooks sake lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 10, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> na cool baisicly u suck more air out than u pump in. this then creates a vacum meaning everything goes out via the carbon filter not cracks in the door etc. negative pressure is supposed 2 be better air exchange than normal pressure or positive pressure. kinda looked into it a while ago. if ur bathroom fan is of any decency with no kinks or bends in the tube then u should be creating negative pressure in ur room. dont mean to be mean but dont get ur hopes up, mine didnt it was the centrifugal one from homebase, supposed 2 go 10m couldnt even go 2 lol.
> 
> http://www.3ch.co.uk/environment/ventilation/systemair-lti-hvk-fan/prod_256.html
> 
> these are my fans (well i have 2, want another 2), good quality and fairly quiet for a fan when wrapped in a duvet/accoustic ducting.


I see what you mean now... 
The bathroom fan (85m3/hr) is pulling air from the cupboard above, no tubing running to or from, and the fan which i will be gettin from the link i showed u will be 137m3/hr and that will be sucking air from the carbon filter and pumpin it into the attic about 3ft above, pretty much straight up.

Noise isnt an issue really, cupboard is at the back of the bedroom and no one uses it, door always closed so think i;ll be ok, and for £10 i can cope with havin to buy a newer one if needed later on.

and i cant post pics for some reason, but im eatin anyway so the less fat chicks i see the more food i keep down lol

Ladies are lookin nice now they repotted, just been lookin at the airpots, seem like a good idea, might have to look into those myself.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I see what you mean now...
> The bathroom fan (85m3/hr) is pulling air from the cupboard above, no tubing running to or from, and the fan which i will be gettin from the link i showed u will be 137m3/hr and that will be sucking air from the carbon filter and pumpin it into the attic about 3ft above, pretty much straight up.
> 
> Noise isnt an issue really, cupboard is at the back of the bedroom and no one uses it, door always closed so think i;ll be ok, and for £10 i can cope with havin to buy a newer one if needed later on.
> ...


easy mate been thinkin, u use 1x blue and 1x red the whole way through right? maby the other guys will back me up or correct me but you need blue for growing, red for flowering. i was under the understanding that blue in flower wasn't so great? can one of the old skool correct me?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 10, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> easy mate been thinkin, u use 1x blue and 1x red the whole way through right? maby the other guys will back me up or correct me but you need blue for growing, red for flowering. i was under the understanding that blue in flower wasn't so great? can one of the old skool correct me?


Hey mate

Nah.. got 2 x 125 CFL blue, one over each plant thats just for vegin, i have another 2 x 125 CFL red, which in old grows i used for flowering, but on this grow in gonna flower under a 400HPS, when i buy it.

I might add 1 x 125 CFL blue to the 400HPS, which i have been told might help with stretchin, if there is any, but will have to check on what heat the 400 throws out first. * but if u think its not wise then i dunno, sometimes conflicting ideas from threads lol... i think though with the 2x125 i have at the min the temp is a constant 79, so maybe 400 and 125 would be to much*


----------



## McNulty (Feb 10, 2010)

Quality thread here las fingerez , subsribed!! looking forward to seeing how your airpots trial goes, havent seen them before until this day....
Got some SLH about 60 days into flower, ill put some pics up on my own thread soon check it out you'l luuurve it. 
daaaang real desperate to get some original exodus cheese up north, i know its about but its extremely illusive. 
good luck keep up the passion!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2010)

i'm not sure ask don, dst, mr west etc. i would of stuck a red in with the hps but thats me lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey mate
> 
> Nah.. got 2 x 125 CFL blue, one over each plant thats just for vegin, i have another 2 x 125 CFL red, which in old grows i used for flowering, but on this grow in gonna flower under a 400HPS, when i buy it.
> 
> I might add 1 x 125 CFL blue to the 400HPS, which i have been told might help with stretchin, if there is any, but will have to check on what heat the 400 throws out first. * but if u think its not wise then i dunno, sometimes conflicting ideas from threads lol... i think though with the 2x125 i have at the min the temp is a constant 79, so maybe 400 and 125 would be to much*


i'm not so sure bro u should ask don, mr west, dst etc i'm not advanced enough in lighting.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 10, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i'm not so sure bro u should ask don, mr west, dst etc i'm not advanced enough in lighting.


No wories mate, for the time being im good with the blues, when the time comes for a change i'll see how the land lays, realised i kinda hijacked your thread there, my bad.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2010)

na its cool not much going on here at the mo, gonna be slow 2 start with untill i start flowering. glad i could be some inspiration.


so then u lot back on track. need a name for the little stumpy lady. what u lot thinkin?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 10, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> na its cool not much going on here at the mo, gonna be slow 2 start with untill i start flowering. glad i could be some inspiration.
> 
> 
> so then u lot back on track. need a name for the little stumpy lady. what u lot thinkin?


 
*Tips hat* ty

still thinkin of names fr mine atm, thinkin of lily (after Lily Cole) n Olivia (after Olivia Hallinan) 2 fav redheads lol. i'll sleep on a name for yours, heads fucked needs my bed.

Take it easy bro

Peace


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2010)

safe, catch u 2moro bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

oi oi ! k well red spec is for flower blue is veg as the general standard but i've got a 300W envrio which is half blue half red in with my hps and its working a treat the strains that have a stretch fase have stretched and some just haven't so i doubt a bit of blue really harms that much. if your growing sativa's tho id not put the blue in

new girl could be a cheese from big budda or ghs but its deffo not the Exodus cheese.

hope shes a winner tho fingerez!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oi oi ! k well red spec is for flower blue is veg as the general standard but i've got a 300W envrio which is half blue half red in with my hps and its working a treat the strains that have a stretch fase have stretched and some just haven't so i doubt a bit of blue really harms that much. if your growing sativa's tho id not put the blue in
> 
> new girl could be a cheese from big budda or ghs but its deffo not the Exodus cheese.
> 
> hope shes a winner tho fingerez!


thanks but to be fair i dont think its even a cheese. my mates grow is 9+ weeks (12/12) and there aint no cheesy smell yet. there was 3 different lookin ones, this one looked ready at 8 weeks so should give me something early. the last bc was 9+ weeks and the haze is mostly sativa aint it?

dst + jester that bending of the dominant branch is working already the other 2 are bushing out already (only done it yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

aye you can smell the real deal cheese form the off, i coul blind pick it from any weed you put in front of me. 

aye haze are mostly sativa usually.

did you decide on a name or you jut rolling with mystery?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2010)

McNulty said:


> Quality thread here las fingerez , subsribed!! looking forward to seeing how your airpots trial goes, havent seen them before until this day....
> Got some SLH about 60 days into flower, ill put some pics up on my own thread soon check it out you'l luuurve it.
> daaaang real desperate to get some original exodus cheese up north, i know its about but its extremely illusive.
> good luck keep up the passion!



cool mate have u subbed? stick a link up on here 2 if u want so the boyz and girlz can have a look.

not 100% about the e cheese (looks n smells good so far)as yet watch this space. mr west has had the lady before so he should be able 2 help identifying.

the airpots are jacked from Don Gin&Ton, check his journal out for pics (don feel free 2 post ur side by side on here 2 let the people know about the airpots)

edit - i see ur subbed mate, help if i could read!



DON - no still not decided yet, was thinking about Number One as i took 5 snips and labled them 1-5 but thats crap lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye you can smell the real deal cheese form the off, i coul blind pick it from any weed you put in front of me.
> 
> aye haze are mostly sativa usually.
> 
> did you decide on a name or you jut rolling with mystery?


have u had the real deal mate? uk?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

oh yeah ive had the e cheese and the sister strain psychosis both top notch tokes, i had them for a good while then took me mothers to a friends house to take cuts and he subsequently got pinched so i aint got em no more 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok so its just under 4 weeks to go and heres the difference between the airpot and a normal pot


theyre the same plant but different pheno's. another two weeks on now but they are a lot bigger the weaker one has caught up a good bit.

ttfn fingerez! 

ps number 1!?!?!?! come on man!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh yeah ive had the e cheese and the sister strain psychosis both top notch tokes, i had them for a good while then took me mothers to a friends house to take cuts and he subsequently got pinched so i aint got em no more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


number one is crap thats why i need someone else 2 do it. i'm rubbish at stuff like that.

man thats harsh about the phyco + ec, if u lived near...

what u mean same plant different pheno's and what the hell are pheno's lol. pmsl

edit - tried 2 rep u for the pic but it wont let me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

hahaha i was just kiddin man call it what ya want if youve got a girlfriend or wife name it after her she'll be chuffed! valentines n all that codswallop...

yeah it was harsh but not as harsh as it was for him. i lost two cuttings he lost his house possessions and might still go to jail.

phenotypes are variations of the same plant a bit like non identical twins very similar but with different traits like a plant might have a different smell or bud structure etc takin from 1 or the other parent strain.

nee worries on the rep man i generally use it to send messages its a flawed system mate!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha i was just kiddin man call it what ya want if youve got a girlfriend or wife name it after her she'll be chuffed! valentines n all that codswallop...
> 
> yeah it was harsh but not as harsh as it was for him. i lost two cuttings he lost his house possessions and might still go to jail.
> 
> ...


na no misses luckily but i might have an idea for a name. by 2moro she'll be named lol.

that pheno makes a lot of sense, cheers bro. is it possible that on the same plant can it have one branch leaning towards the mother and another branch leaning more towards the father? the reason i ask is sometimes my blue cheese sometimes tastes/smells of blueberry sometimes smells/tastes cheesy?

the guy who i got it off said that he had got bc seeds and selected the cheesyest fem plant, mothered it. this is where my cutting come from. 15quid but worth every single penny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

its possible but unusual normally the plant will be a mix of the two parents sometimes more of a lean to one side or the other. or a good representation of both which is what it sounds like you've got, if it smells blue sometimes and cheesy another!

i smoked a bag of blue cheese last week it was rather nice very cheesy little of the blue but still nice smoke. youll probably find it balances out smell wise when it gets well into flower.

you could make your own blue cheese with a Echeese mother and a good blueberry male. i was going to do it with purple wreck but someone beat me to it so i ended up buying seeds. 

im always a little wary of fem seeds cos they tend to hermie late on in flower. but if you've got a good cut you've got a good cut! happy days man


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 11, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> na no misses luckily but i might have an idea for a name. by 2moro she'll be named lol.
> 
> that pheno makes a lot of sense, cheers bro. is it possible that on the same plant can it have one branch leaning towards the mother and another branch leaning more towards the father? the reason i ask is sometimes my blue cheese sometimes tastes/smells of blueberry sometimes smells/tastes cheesy?
> 
> the guy who i got it off said that he had got bc seeds and selected the cheesyest fem plant, mothered it. this is where my cutting come from. 15quid but worth every single penny


i just killed my blue cheese mother. it was alot more blue than cheese, smells strongly of blue ice pops.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its possible but unusual normally the plant will be a mix of the two parents sometimes more of a lean to one side or the other. or a good representation of both which is what it sounds like you've got, if it smells blue sometimes and cheesy another!
> 
> i smoked a bag of blue cheese last week it was rather nice very cheesy little of the blue but still nice smoke. youll probably find it balances out smell wise when it gets well into flower.
> 
> ...



sorry, i messed it up. dont think they was feminised he just picked the males out. new to all the lingo. (bc)

and yes have had a little experience with feminised seeds, got burnt. pukka seeds blueberry feminised, had 2 was gonna do an organic (bio bizz) vs coco (canna nutes) but pulled em a week or so after flowering, was more pissed of i didnt notice ealier. had a proper pair of gonads the little hermi wanker.

breeding does interest me, i have some good stock but i doubt i;ll bother. was thinkin when i was high that i could make a blueberry lemon cheese cake  obviously that would take some time but imagine that hmmmm mouths watering lol (i'll just mix a little from each and riu) lol

willy how comes u did that? was u board of the strain? i threw my WW away by accident by not labeling pots...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

kool thats deffo a keeper then if its a good rep of both and it came from a reg seed. happy days indeed.

blueberry lemon skunk and cheese, i think if you mixed the first two then to the cheese you could end up with something really nice. take months to knock up tho


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i'm not so sure bro u should ask don, mr west, dst etc i'm not advanced enough in lighting.


Don already covered this but to add to that, if you are just going to add a 125 cfl (6400-6500), blue range, then only do it for the first couple of weeks of flowering. Then perhaps slings the cfl with the 2700 range/red in place of the blue for the last part of your grow...if you want to keep the w's down and not have both cfl's in there this is what I would do....this was advised to me from, Jig who done a vertical with HPS and MH (which i what I started with but have now swapped both to hps) the plants tend to continue to grow more leaves according to Jig, which is all good I suppose, but we are putting this girls to their max to get sensi so you want to focus energy and growth to what you're gonna smoke. Unless you want to end up with really nice green leaves come harvest time. A wee penny's worth fae me.



las fingerez said:


> thanks but to be fair i dont think its even a cheese. my mates grow is 9+ weeks (12/12) and there aint no cheesy smell yet. there was 3 different lookin ones, this one looked ready at 8 weeks so should give me something early. the last bc was 9+ weeks and the haze is mostly sativa aint it?
> 
> dst + jester that bending of the dominant branch is working already the other 2 are bushing out already (only done it yesterday afternoon.


Glad things worked. It's quite amazing to see how quickly plants react. Topping is cool, lst'ing is for me more fun. I think with the low stress all you are doing is actually making the plant stronger, delivering more energy faster through the plants internal channels, which build themselve up against the resistance. I have seen plants turn in 15 minutes easy....that makes me want to do a time in motion photo thingmajig!! Next project me thinks....my wife done one from our old apartment balcony (we looked over a massive park then) every day for a year (except holidays) she took a picture of the same spot in the park. Quite amazing to see a plastic bag arrive, hang around in a tree for months, then all of a sudden, disappear!! Everyone has seen a plastic bag in a tree ffs, okay, high as fuck on Silver Bubble....end eh the bubble babble.

pps you multi quote by clicking the button next to quote on each post that you want to include (it will go orangy/red), then on the last post, press quote...eh voila. 

peace, DST out.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

hey fingers looking good mate subed a bit late but always been on the slow side lol i'm looking forward to see how they all get on and interested in those air pots, oh yeah negative pressure works the same way as capillary reaction mate


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oi oi ! k well red spec is for flower blue is veg as the general standard but i've got a 300W envrio which is half blue half red in with my hps and its working a treat the strains that have a stretch fase have stretched and some just haven't so i doubt a bit of blue really harms that much. if your growing sativa's tho id not put the blue in
> 
> new girl could be a cheese from big budda or ghs but its deffo not the Exodus cheese.
> 
> hope shes a winner tho fingerez!


 
Hey DGT, thanks for the advise, i was thinking with the dual spectrum that it shouldnt hurt, but always wise to get advise first, think ill throw the 125CFL blue in for a side light when the 400w comes.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Don already covered this but to add to that, if you are just going to add a 125 cfl (6400-6500), blue range, then only do it for the first couple of weeks of flowering. Then perhaps slings the cfl with the 2700 range/red in place of the blue for the last part of your grow...if you want to keep the w's down and not have both cfl's in there this is what I would do....this was advised to me from, Jig who done a vertical with HPS and MH (which i what I started with but have now swapped both to hps) the plants tend to continue to grow more leaves according to Jig, which is all good I suppose, but we are putting this girls to their max to get sensi so you want to focus energy and growth to what you're gonna smoke. Unless you want to end up with really nice green leaves come harvest time. A wee penny's worth fae me.
> 
> 
> Glad things worked. It's quite amazing to see how quickly plants react. Topping is cool, lst'ing is for me more fun. I think with the low stress all you are doing is actually making the plant stronger, delivering more energy faster through the plants internal channels, which build themselve up against the resistance. I have seen plants turn in 15 minutes easy....that makes me want to do a time in motion photo thingmajig!! Next project me thinks....my wife done one from our old apartment balcony (we looked over a massive park then) every day for a year (except holidays) she took a picture of the same spot in the park. Quite amazing to see a plastic bag arrive, hang around in a tree for months, then all of a sudden, disappear!! Everyone has seen a plastic bag in a tree ffs, okay, high as fuck on Silver Bubble....end eh the bubble babble.
> ...


dst thats why i signed up for this journal, what your saying is making so much sense  thanks so much info 2 soak in 
ur 2 pence is always welcome in the fingers post



Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool thats deffo a keeper then if its a good rep of both and it came from a reg seed. happy days indeed.
> 
> blueberry lemon skunk and cheese, i think if you mixed the first two then to the cheese you could end up with something really nice. take months to knock up tho


months and space mate, would be nice 2 try them 1st. cant wait for the lemon, this bc is strong and doing me in, aint got the motivation to do ANYTHING. which is great and all but i smoke a lot so not good, when i'm working to. i work for a well known company, fixing things for a very well known company in public so not always great. i'm fairly intelligent but it dont look great when i cant even say a sentence without stumbling through it lol.



W Dragon said:


> hey fingers looking good mate subed a bit late but always been on the slow side lol i'm looking forward to see how they all get on and interested in those air pots, oh yeah negative pressure works the same way as capillary reaction mate


coolio mate glad 2 have u on board. once again we have Don 2 thank for bringing the airpots to light (they grow trees in em lol) i'm sure u've seen the pic he's posted? just waiting for another side by side nearer harvest dont think its long?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Don already covered this but to add to that, if you are just going to add a 125 cfl (6400-6500), blue range, then only do it for the first couple of weeks of flowering. Then perhaps slings the cfl with the 2700 range/red in place of the blue for the last part of your grow...if you want to keep the w's down and not have both cfl's in there this is what I would do....this was advised to me from, Jig who done a vertical with HPS and MH (which i what I started with but have now swapped both to hps) the plants tend to continue to grow more leaves according to Jig, which is all good I suppose, but we are putting this girls to their max to get sensi so you want to focus energy and growth to what you're gonna smoke. Unless you want to end up with really nice green leaves come harvest time. A wee penny's worth fae me.
> 
> peace, DST out.


Hey DST, any and all advice is welcome mate, n thats not a bad plan, should be gettin my 400w HPS in the next 2-3 weeks, so will see how the heat issue is then decide after that.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey fingers mate, hows tricks today ?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2010)

yeah cool mate cheers, little bit of growth on the branch i bent down yesterday. oh yeah i FIM'ed my blue cheese that's in the 15L round pot. pretty high today though lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah cool mate cheers, little bit of growth on the branch i bent down yesterday. oh yeah i FIM'ed my blue cheese that's in the 15L round pot. pretty high today though lol


 
being high is the only way to fly, saves bumpin into buildings n trees lol (o dear)

they are pretty sturdy fuckers really, should perk up now... n ive never tried the fimming, saw a good thread on it though, might try one fimmed n one topped, see the yield difference, bit of an experiment like.

Glad your babies doin well though, we loves happy ladies


----------



## cappeeler09 (Feb 11, 2010)

lookin good fingerez am likin it
ive just harvested my cheese have a look at my journal and tell me what u think

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/277194-cheese-journal-2nd-grow.html
harvest pictures on page 40


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2010)

cappeeler09 said:


> lookin good fingerez am likin it
> ive just harvested my cheese have a look at my journal and tell me what u think
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/277194-cheese-journal-2nd-grow.html
> harvest pictures on page 40


yeah had a quick look at pics, not bad at all mate. will have a read through. see u used coco, what light u use?

sm4rt - yeah bro they should, they are kinda stocky. just seems longer but i used my hps 2 veg the last bit last time so thats probs why. learned the lesson of trying 2 rush things!



i would like to ask some questions about pruning etc.

should i be removing the stuff i dont want now or do it all when the plant is bigger. *big guns* - what are your techniques on pruning/topping/lst (does that stand for low stress training/technique?)

any ways of 2 bed, hopefully should be back before friday mad hour i mean rush hour lol nite all


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2010)

right gents (and ladies, come 2 think about it, Westy u wanna give ur girl a shout n tell her she's welcome on/in here)

the "new" little shortie is gonna be called sophie pmsl. ask and i will tell lol. anyways off 2 work, catch u all a bit later.


pruning methods pls guys...

edit - my spelling is great lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2010)

come one then do tell!?!? hahah sounds like some grim mc shawty bang bang 

on the pruning thing i wouldnt bother unless the fan leaves are obscuring a budsite. some will tell you it will make the plant focus on buds but its codswallop man. plants use leaves to make buds. pulling them off = less bud!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah thats what i was thinking but not really sure about this pruning lark, understand a bit about topping and learning about lst. i'm going organic so maby after i've topped it and a little lst leave it to it. 

na the name comes from flicking through the "adult channels" on my dodgey cable box. sophie was the 1st name i saw, i was hoping for something a bit more exotic but it will have 2 do lol.

bushing out nicely today, looks like the one i lst has caught up with its self, will put some pics up soon.

how are we all today??


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> come one then do tell!?!? hahah sounds like some grim mc shawty bang bang
> 
> on the pruning thing i wouldnt bother unless the fan leaves are obscuring a budsite. some will tell you it will make the plant focus on buds but its codswallop man. plants use leaves to make buds. pulling them off = less bud!


Oh yeh, Sophie.....that's sounds like a sticky white love pi$$ tale.....so tell all!!!

Pruning^^^exactly what Don said. Unless they are falling off, no need to prune...fans leaves are sugar factories...pruning is for Roses

Plus if yer plant is in anyway expelling something it doesn't like, it's good to have fans leaves so the plant can sacrifice them....

Off to get some Casey Jones tonight to sample..

Laters gang,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2010)

hahahah i know the very channels, txt in to make them jiggle their jubblie's provocatively but they'll never even show you a nip. lol i wonder who actually pays for those things

sophie it is then! 

wish i could just pop off and pick up some casey jones


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2010)

DST said:


> Oh yeh, Sophie.....that's sounds like a sticky white love pi$$ tale.....so tell all!!!
> 
> Pruning^^^exactly what Don said. Unless they are falling off, no need to prune...fans leaves are sugar factories...pruning is for Roses
> 
> ...


cool think i'm going o'naturel this time then, no more pruning. (leaf it out) sorry.

whats casey jones? lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah i know the very channels, txt in to make them jiggle their jubblie's provocatively but they'll never even show you a nip. lol i wonder who actually pays for those things
> 
> sophie it is then!
> 
> wish i could just pop off and pick up some casey jones



hahaha thats the shizzle right there cheesy porn lol. all hail sophie, queen of the sluts lol. on a serious, i topped her earlier and she's only got 3 leafers, whats that mean chaps?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2010)

i bent down the bigger branch so it was lower than the other 2 smaller branches. i have read about this technique but never used it before. not bad growth considering that it was repotted and lst 2 days ago.








looks like the little bc baby is gonna pull through, there was even 1 root growing out of the bottom of the pot. i'll wait a week or so to get a root ball in the small pot then transfer her into the 10L air pot lol. that should be interesting hey don? gonna veg her for a long while, take some snips, topped etc.












Looking a bit more perkier, maby a week or so before I flip a few of em over.

edit - last 2 pics where the wrong way round lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2010)

Open dem bitches up to the light and they luurve it lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 12, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> although the pheno was real nice smelling it was quite leafy and did'nt have enough cheese in it. i am growing out another blue cheese to replace this one and if thats not right i will grow another and another till i get the pheno i want.
> i,m doin a sea of green with 4 permenant strains and a guest strain every couple of months. i have 2 keepers so far and 2 maybes


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice pics there bru, certainly picking up. And really impressed with the repotted and lst'd plant, looks sweet.

Happy growing. DST


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> Open dem bitches up to the light and they luurve it lol


cant wait 2 fire the hps up again 



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> although the pheno was real nice smelling it was quite leafy and did'nt have enough cheese in it. i am growing out another blue cheese to replace this one and if thats not right i will grow another and another till i get the pheno i want.
> i,m doin a sea of green with 4 permenant strains and a guest strain every couple of months. i have 2 keepers so far and 2 maybes


fair doos bro, u gotta get ur stock right or your not gonna be happy. this thing i'm smokin (bc) is to strong 2 smoke all the time and i wanna smoke all the time lol (cant wait for the lemon)



DST said:


> Nice pics there bru, certainly picking up. And really impressed with the repotted and lst'd plant, looks sweet.
> 
> Happy growing. DST


thanks bro, i thought they had picked up a bit but when i saw the side by side i was impressed myself. esp the bc we lst, that is something else, glad i didnt snip it!


i've got the "council" coming round in a week or so's time, what a wanker gonna have 2 move my tent somewhere for a day  

thats just bad luck!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2010)

aye sooner or later weve all had to remove our grow or hide it for someone coming round lol ive got it all to go through soon when imove house 

good luck man


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 13, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> cant wait 2 fire the hps up again
> ...
> 
> i've got the "council" coming round in a week or so's time, what a wanker gonna have 2 move my tent somewhere for a day
> ...


 
I cant wait to get my HPS, next week or 2 hopefully... and the council allways come at inopertune moments, im private now so i tell them when they can come round lol... sucks though, hope you find somewhere for your ladies to go, id offer but think im a bit far for em to travel lol

Glad they perkin up aswell, cant wait for u to flip, wanna see those babies growwwwww


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 13, 2010)

wish i woulda known about it, only been in here a year must be yearly checks.

hows everyone and their ladies today?

not much change in my camp site but i'm thinkin of training them down to really bush em out. can i do this for a few days, when i remove the weights/ties would the baby kinda return 2 the same shape?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 13, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I cant wait to get my HPS, next week or 2 hopefully... and the council allways come at inopertune moments, im private now so i tell them when they can come round lol... sucks though, hope you find somewhere for your ladies to go, id offer but think im a bit far for em to travel lol
> 
> Glad they perkin up aswell, cant wait for u to flip, wanna see those babies growwwwww


jumping from clf/strips flo was a big step 4 me the 1st time, i'll stick a side by side of my 1st grow, before and after getting the hps. u'll then maby be able 2 see the difference mate. hows u 2day bro?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 13, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> jumping from clf/strips flo was a big step 4 me the 1st time, i'll stick a side by side of my 1st grow, before and after getting the hps. u'll then maby be able 2 see the difference mate. hows u 2day bro?


That would be good, Cheers mate.

Im no bad mate, lil cold but good, Worried about Lily atm, she lookin abit stunted compared to Olivia, sure she will be ok though.

Hows u Mate?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah i'm cool cheers bro thanks. 

if u wanna put the image on the post u have 2 copy the "BB" code to the reply. I do this buy uploading the pic then when u look at it in the gallery, underneath is the link and the bb code.







the smaller girl is ww and the larger lady is bc. the pic on top left is when i got the hps the top left and bottom are aprox 1 week later  (not 100% on time scale) looks like i repotted the bc in that time as well. 

when i looked at the picture taken on dates it said that there was only 1 week and 1 day between pics. i'm not so sure but 100% knew it was a short time for them to explode. stalks got much thicker. they was still under the 18/6 light schedual as i didnt have any other big light at the time.

hope this helps?

btw its a 600hps 150mm cool tube


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 13, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah i'm cool cheers bro thanks.
> 
> if u wanna put the image on the post u have 2 copy the "BB" code to the reply. I do this buy uploading the pic then when u look at it in the gallery, underneath is the link and the bb code.
> 
> ...


That is some serious growth spurt, so cant wait to get my 400HPS now, just got an electric bill which has bummed me out though £246.43 fuck... ah well fuck em they will get it after my plants get there light lol

Uve convinced me though HPS is the way to go, Cheers mate


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 13, 2010)

u gotta keep up on ur bill, less suspicions arrive


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 13, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> u gotta keep up on ur bill, less suspicions arrive


lol, thats not even from my grow, dont know why its so fuckin high... ima pay em £40 in town n thats it for a month, should hopefully be gettin a loan from student finance so if that comes i'll pay all my bills off n start fresh.

Im ofsky now mate, gonna keep the missus happy n do stuff with her.

Take it easy Bro

Peace


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

las fingerez, you asked what Casey Jones is, it is (Trainwreck x Thai) x East Coast Sour Diesel) I have posted some pics of one I am growing at the moment. I also picked up a 1/2 of finished product the other night...tastes extremely sweet, sour apples. The guy who bred it was seemingly a, Grateful Dead fan and named it after the song.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

is casey jones a clone only then D or what?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2010)

i've had the nycd here and dam which was a very nice tasting, light high but nice buzz. have smoked the trainwreck was a messy nite! had the jack herrer that nite 2 from a mate from kinda near ur ways Don (morpeth, near ur ways from where i am anyway ) better than the stuff i had in dam in my opinion  sounds like a good combo, i'm obviously asuming the ecsd is a sour version of the nycd? that headband sounds good 2. dst i never realised u resided in the greatest land in the world, ur scotish accent threw me lol. "nice one brother, I SAID NICE ONE BROTHER" - human traffic lol. anyways got back work late gonna get some food and get 2 bed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

hahah i know a lot of folks from morpeth, fucking weird town it is. 

and ive been saying for a while i reckon the homegrowing connoisseur's grow could take the pepsi challenge with that amsterdam shit any day of the week!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2010)

funny enough my mate that i went dam with says my blue cheese is better than any cheese that we smoked there. the g13 from barneys was nice though, really tempted 2 pick n mix a few  had some good smoke up them ways u northerners have got it locked down lmao 

my mate that i got sophie of was thinking about going 2 get some more, i told him no way. i'll rather pospone my grow a week and give u the snips rather than that rubbish (he;ll sort me out after) it never rains mate, always something going on lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

it wouldn't surprise me man. the cheese n co are pretty much the best ive smoked or grown the odd one or two stand out oif the strains ive grown that i would put on par but very few.

aye its worth getting the clones or paying the ££ for good genetics


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2010)

i do think i'm quite lucky 2 get the good genetics. matey boy wants 7 quid a pop for rubbish, g13 seeds are 5.53 online, now what would you prefer?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

exactly mate, you never know tho fairies fly up and down the country with all sorts of great genetics


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2010)

jah heard pmsl  yeah man that fairy has done me proud so far....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

aye she's a busy chick eh haahah


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2010)

or a gay geeza lol "the ganja fairy" pmsl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

ooooooh suits you sir hahahaa


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is casey jones a clone only then D or what?


From what I know of it is.....I just happened to stumble into the guy who is growing it in the Dam, and he was given it as a clone I believe. It's now hit the coffeeshops big since his harvest came out. He was willing to give me as many clones as I wanted...he was like, "you sure you only want 2?"..... Well actually I want 22, but I aint got the room or the lungs to smoke it all, hahaha.... 



las fingerez said:


> i've had the nycd here and dam which was a very nice tasting, light high but nice buzz. have smoked the trainwreck was a messy nite! had the jack herrer that nite 2 from a mate from kinda near ur ways Don (morpeth, near ur ways from where i am anyway ) better than the stuff i had in dam in my opinion  sounds like a good combo, i'm obviously asuming the ecsd is a sour version of the nycd? that headband sounds good 2. dst i never realised u resided in the greatest land in the world, ur scotish accent threw me lol. "nice one brother, I SAID NICE ONE BROTHER" - human traffic lol. anyways got back work late gonna get some food and get 2 bed.


Good film Human Traffic!!
I believe its from along those lines, same linneage as OG Kush etc, chemdog based.... 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i know a lot of folks from morpeth, fucking weird town it is.
> 
> and ive been saying for a while i reckon the homegrowing connoisseur's grow could take the pepsi challenge with that amsterdam shit any day of the week!


I'll take that in a good mannered way, Don. As I said on the 600 Club, the coffeeshops are just supplied by guys like you who grow in the UK. In fact a lot of the good stuff comes from expat growers. And all the cheese that is in the Dam came from the UK. I think the first strain to come over here was brought over by some Brummie boys....I could be wrong though.

The problem is coffesshops passing weed of as something else (it's not just happening in the UK)

A friend of mine (in the loosest sense of the word) works in one of the less scrupulious shops, now on average he will have around 3 kind of weeds in. But the menu will have around 5 or 6 on it. Each bag has been weighed out so is ready to be sold, he then has to blag if someone asks for something that is not in stock. Then he has to remember if the same idiot comes back the next day wanting something different that is also not in stock.

Most weed that goers around coffeeshops being touted as WW, it Power Plat, and so the bull$hit goes on. The original WW is no longer available as far as I am aware....



las fingerez said:


> funny enough my mate that i went dam with says my blue cheese is better than any cheese that we smoked there. the g13 from barneys was nice though, really tempted 2 pick n mix a few  had some good smoke up them ways u northerners have got it locked down lmao
> 
> my mate that i got sophie of was thinking about going 2 get some more, i told him no way. i'll rather pospone my grow a week and give u the snips rather than that rubbish (he;ll sort me out after) it never rains mate, always something going on lol


 And he is probably correct lad!!

The only thing about Barneys (and the Greenhouse - with Arjan and his St_ain Hunters - lol) is that they are really crushing the little coffeeshops...especially when it comes to the Cup over here.....it's got to the stage where there is no point to it. You can't knock them for their business acumen though I guess....

here endeth the rant


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2010)

i'd prefer a female little hottie dressed up as a fairy to a gay geeza but if they've got the grade then they could be from the moon for all i care lol 

what range of nutes u use now mate? additives etc. u full canna/coco? what u recon 2 what there saying on the 600 club about adding N during flowering 2 keep the leaves from turning yellow and falling off. i might add a little veg nutes occasionaly at the begining of flower. whats ur views don? and anyone else?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

hahah aye something like this







im runnning canna coco A&B pk13/14 and some humboldt county's purple maxx as a foliar feed and the gravity to finish them up if i'm in a hurry 

as for adding N late in =to flower its a good idea yeah but not 100% necessary, if your running high nutes through late flower like you should be the A&B has enough N to see you through. if your using something without N at all then your pretty much guaranteed deficiencies sooner or later.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2010)

DST said:


> From what I know of it is.....I just happened to stumble into the guy who is growing it in the Dam, and he was given it as a clone I believe. It's now hit the coffeeshops big since his harvest came out. He was willing to give me as many clones as I wanted...he was like, "you sure you only want 2?"..... Well actually I want 22, but I aint got the room or the lungs to smoke it all, hahaha....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my fav coffee shop was near where we was staying (amstel square) The Old Amsterdam Coffee Shop. Old skool guy, nice bloke. got some off menu stuff, the nite shade was really heavy duty. amnesia from stix was good 2 (in the same area) (i doubt u'd know them but its worth a shot) interesting that u say the stuff we smoke out there is grown by guys like us! makes sense, the best stuff i've had here has all been grown by normal run of the mill guys (like us)


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah aye something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mate that is a bit of me 

cool, i did get a little yellow leaves with canna a+b but was going low/medium with the amounts of nutes coz i'm in a hard water area 0.7-0.8 EC. i know u guys dont mess with the ec n ph but i've played around a little with RO tap and mineral (bottled) water and nutes and i recon that its the eqivelent of aprox 1ml of A and 1ml of B. i'm getting an RO filter in a month or so in any way, just damn expensive 


edit 1ml of a+b per L


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sure of the Old Amsterdam Coffeeshop, but I know Stix for sure. They have 2 shops, one on the Utrechtsestraat and one near the Nieuwemarkt. I am guessing if you stayed down in Amstelplein you would have visited the Stix on Utrechtsestraat. Stix always have some good weed kicking about.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2010)

DST said:


> Not sure of the Old Amsterdam Coffeeshop, but I know Stix for sure. They have 2 shops, one on the Utrechtsestraat and one near the Nieuwemarkt. I am guessing if you stayed down in Amstelplein you would have visited the Stix on Utrechtsestraat. Stix always have some good weed kicking about.


Utrechtsestraat thats the one. i found barneys by remembering the street name, probs spelt wrong but harrlemhammerstraat. got a good/strange memory for things like that, bearings etc. the stix was just round the corner from our hotel and old amsterdam CS. was a bit low on the exchange rate at the time, has risen a little since then.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

DST said:


> I'll take that in a good mannered way, Don. As I said on the 600 Club, the coffeeshops are just supplied by guys like you who grow in the UK. In fact a lot of the good stuff comes from expat growers. And all the cheese that is in the Dam came from the UK. I think the first strain to come over here was brought over by some Brummie boys....I could be wrong though.
> no offence intended man i was just meaning i think the care attention nd money on nutes etc put into home growing is on par with the stuff in the coffee shops as its grown by blokes much the same as yasen putting the love and care into it.
> The problem is coffesshops passing weed of as something else (it's not just happening in the UK)
> thats just shady  cant believe it goes on
> ...


there'll always be the market for the smalltimer, in all industries pretty much sooner or later the big industry types become lame and hated... microsoft anyone?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 15, 2010)

i know what you mean about that black widow mate...cant get it anywhere...its starting to seem like all the seeds are gone......


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah that does me in how big companys monopolise everything. dont get me started on how things aint british anymore either, latest one to fall cadbrys. lol rant over.

i'm learning fast and it does seem that there is a lot of new strains, mainly high cross breads. i'd love 2 get some haze like the stuff i used 2 smoke but wouldnt have a clue where 2 start looking. just normal "peppery" haze lol if u know what i mean? only thing that would be a long timer 12+ weeks?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i know what you mean about that black widow mate...cant get it anywhere...its starting to seem like all the seeds are gone......


heard of this gonna look it up


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 15, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> heard of this gonna look it up


 if you get hold of em let me know.....i,m very interested to see if it lives up to its status


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah that does me in how big companys monopolise everything. dont get me started on how things aint british anymore either, latest one to fall cadbrys. lol rant over.
> 
> i'm learning fast and it does seem that there is a lot of new strains, mainly high cross breads. i'd love 2 get some haze like the stuff i used 2 smoke but wouldnt have a clue where 2 start looking. just normal "peppery" haze lol if u know what i mean? only thing that would be a long timer 12+ weeks?


i do now what you mean man, there are a few hazes out there that are as you remember them tho do some research and get the closest you can id think maybe thai but thats just a guess ive only ever grown hybrids and indica


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2010)

i got my lemon haze by chance but if it is GHS Super LH then its super silver haze x lemon skunk. now the SLHaze has been watered down with Skunk and Northern Lights so i'm not sure exactly how hazey its gonna be, its not even 1/4 haze lol. any reports on argans haze?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

ive heard the arjans haze #3 was a winner from a friend but 3rd hand reviews like that will get you no where 

super silver haze or amnesia haze id recommend


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 15, 2010)

amnezia haze is evil....when i had it anyway, it was the kinda smoke that grabs you at the back of the throat and gives you that tickly cough....was smashed beyond reason aswell


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah was interested in the amnesia i think it was best in dam, had some round here 10 a g was worth it though beautiful taste. ever had the sage? thats some tastey stuff 2, my mate used 2 smoke it when he could get it. cheese prices, not cheep round here. 
have u grown the ssh? have smoked it, that was a nice high. hmmm hope that lemon is the GHS could be in for a treat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

ive smoked it not grown it theres a couple of different seed companies do it i forget now which is better. 

i really like soma as a breeder his stuff is some really good shit.


----------



## McNulty (Feb 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive smoked it not grown it theres a couple of different seed companies do it i forget now which is better.
> 
> i really like soma as a breeder his stuff is some really good shit.


Got some ssh on the go right now guys , only a couple of weeks since it popped but i will be takin regular pics a.s.a.p just need a quality cam first


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> Utrechtsestraat thats the one. i found barneys by remembering the street name, probs spelt wrong but harrlemhammerstraat. got a good/strange memory for things like that, bearings etc. the stix was just round the corner from our hotel and old amsterdam CS. was a bit low on the exchange rate at the time, has risen a little since then.


Ok, got ya, I know the Old Man now! Near CS.

Haarlemmerstraat is the home of the original Barneys Breakfast bar. He now has 3 shops there now, and one near Rembrantplein. Barneys UpTown (I think) is like a cafe, sells food etc, like the breakfast bar use to. Then there is the coffeeshop, and he has a bar on the corner. The food is now a bit of a rip off IMO (not like the old skool Barneys Breakfast bar) But that's the way, soon as something gets popular - portion control kicks in - bah!!

I am sure you know that a lot of these names are also in New York: Harlem, Brooklyn, even Wall Street as well came from the Dutch (we have a Walstraat) which was the old Wall of Amsterdam.

FX is mad, even now it's only at 1.17 or something!! Good for me when I come to the UK, haha



Don Gin and Ton said:


> there'll always be the market for the smalltimer, in all industries pretty much sooner or later the big industry types become lame and hated... microsoft anyone?


no offence taken Don. I generally don't buy weed in the coffeeshops anymore...always have a bit on me. Lately though after my disaster and loosing all my clones, it's taken me a while to get back on track...so out of stock save a gram of hash and about 2 grams of OG kush. So at the moment my bud who owns a coffeeshop sorts me out on the side...I would be brassic if I had to buy good weed at 13+ a gram - barneys/greenhouse charge more - up to 18/g I think. I get top grade for 200-250 per OZ. Still pricey but I don't have to do it too often.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

damn man thats steep 18euro a g do they wear masks??? 250 per Oz ouch man thats bonkers. no wonder theres some many folk growing it at home. 

how does the law work with home growers ? is there a threshold or is it just illegal or decriminalised?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Ok, got ya, I know the Old Man now! Near CS.
> cool man that was a bit of a long shot.
> 
> Haarlemmerstraat is the home of the original Barneys Breakfast bar. He now has 3 shops there now, and one near Rembrantplein. Barneys UpTown (I think) is like a cafe, sells food etc, like the breakfast bar use to. Then there is the coffeeshop, and he has a bar on the corner. The food is now a bit of a rip off IMO (not like the old skool Barneys Breakfast bar) But that's the way, soon as something gets popular - portion control kicks in - bah!!
> ...





Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn man thats steep 18euro a g do they wear masks??? 250 per Oz ouch man thats bonkers. no wonder theres some many folk growing it at home.
> 
> i'm sure g13 and amnisia in barneys was around the 16+ euro mark, chistmas 08 time.
> don if u want dry proper cheese round here 240 if its damp/wet 200. all day long mate. (my mates moan at 25 for 3.5 of bone dry propper shit, grates me, go and buy .7 of wet cheese for a tenner then) thats why i started, not to make money dont get me wrong.
> ...


i'm think there alowed 2 grow a few (2-4) but dont quote me lol)


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 16, 2010)

McNulty said:


> Got some ssh on the go right now guys , only a couple of weeks since it popped but i will be takin regular pics a.s.a.p just need a quality cam first


sweet mate get em up online and stick a link up here, i'm interested and i'm sure some of the old skool lot will be 2


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i'm sure g13 and amnisia in barneys was around the 16+ euro mark, chistmas 08 time.
> don if u want dry proper cheese round here 240 if its damp/wet 200. all day long mate. (my mates moan at 25 for 3.5 of bone dry propper shit, grates me, go and buy .7 of wet cheese for a tenner then) thats why i started, not to make money dont get me wrong.


hahah tell me about it my pals twist their faces at 140 for dry cured fuckiing premium draw. some folk just dont know when their on to a good thing.

i should be exporting it to the dam at 16 euros a gram


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey fingerez mate

Hows u n ur lil ladies doin, been a while since i popped my head in.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 16, 2010)

yo man hows it going? my ladies and myself are good thanks! been doing a little bending and training, putting the veg time frame back a little but hoping for a bigger yeald at the end so should b worth it??? lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yo man hows it going? my ladies and myself are good thanks! been doing a little bending and training, putting the veg time frame back a little but hoping for a bigger yeald at the end so should b worth it??? lol


 
Im good thanks mate, glad you n yours are doin well... 
Im guessing the bending and training are for ur ladies n not you lol, think im gonna incorporate the LST into mine when i top them, let each top get equal light, im thinking its the way forward....
How long you gonna veg for now then, how long they been doin so far, and how tall are they?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

easy sm4rt and the rest of ya! funny bro just doing an update lol. The Blue in the 1st pic is just over 10" (26cm) high and the Lemon is around 7" (18cm) need 2 get them higher but the LST is making the up growth slower but the sideways growth is worth it, well i hope so mate.

edit, the 1st normal pic is the blue at 10" not the side by side







side by side of the LST on the Blue Cheese with the bigger branch. This one has more roots coming out of the holes on the Airpot.









The Blue that i'm gonna flower, little bit of LST to make it more bushy! 









Same as above, home made "tent pegs" made out of wire coat hangers 







Lemon going mental in the Airpot. Not flowereing this beast for a while


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

wooop woooop another in the revolution!! airpots are the future!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah they are going balistic in the airpots, just not tall enough to flower i dont think, not for my trees anyway. some roots are showing out of the holes. think there gonna be beasts lol. still got the 10L to try out yet, might do that next time round. what to put in it though? i suppose i could work out my fave and just go from there... hows u 2 day bro?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 17, 2010)

hey fingers how's it going mate? they are all looking good i was just wondering about what you said about the roots do they actually grow out of the air holes?


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

Talk about kick ass genetics, great job mate. Pulling up a chair.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey fingers how's it going mate? they are all looking good i was just wondering about what you said about the roots do they actually grow out of the air holes?


what happens bro, correct me if wrong Don, the root tip grows out of the hole a little then the air and light prunes it (kills it) this sends a message back to the plant to create more root tips. 

edit - http://www.superoots.com/airpot_work.htm



bender420 said:


> Talk about kick ass genetics, great job mate. Pulling up a chair.


great 2 have u on board mate, just subbed up 2 ur CJ med grow, might have 2 get that one (if i can) looks tastey. DST has got it on the go 2!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah they are going balistic in the airpots, just not tall enough to flower i dont think, not for my trees anyway. some roots are showing out of the holes. think there gonna be beasts lol. still got the 10L to try out yet, might do that next time round. what to put in it though? i suppose i could work out my fave and just go from there... hows u 2 day bro?



yeah man! cant complain having a good one i won a couple of bets last night rooney first scorer and to get a brace 15/2 !!!! and i phoned the water peeps and they told me they dont bill for feb and march! £60 bar in me back burner to get leathered with tonight!! 

whats shakin your end apart from the trees! id be tempted to put the cheese in the bigun' christ a 10 litre airpot will be a hell of a plant


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man! cant complain having a good one i won a couple of bets last night rooney first scorer and to get a brace 15/2 !!!! and i phoned the water peeps and they told me they dont bill for feb and march! £60 bar in me back burner to get leathered with tonight!!
> 
> whats shakin your end apart from the trees! id be tempted to put the cheese in the bigun' christ a 10 litre airpot will be a hell of a plant



nice one on the bets, and the water. ur not a dirty red are you (i'm joking man u fans) i'm a yid (spurs) dont really bother though. not working 2day which is nice gonna wrap one up n stick the kettle on for a nice cuppa lol.

i've got 2 types of blue cheese if the new one is mellower i might stick that in the 10L but its gonna take most of the 1m tent up dont u think? one fat tree lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

dont you swear at me like that im black n white through and through mate TOOON AAARMY

aye it will take up most of your tent fella id maybe think about buying something with massive yields to go in your massive pot to maximise its massiveness!!!


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks mate, I haven't had the CJ I am growing, but I looks to be a keeper.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dont you swear at me like that im black n white through and through mate TOOON AAARMY
> 
> i was gonna say bro
> 
> aye it will take up most of your tent fella id maybe think about buying something with massive yields to go in your massive pot to maximise its massiveness!!!


my mate said he got 16 oz of 4 trees (topped) of that "possible" uk strain i got?





bender420 said:


> Thanks mate, I haven't had the CJ I am growing, but I looks to be a keeper.


its all about the keepers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah man 4 oz per plant is not unreachable ive had it myself a couple of times with high yeild strains, last was ak48


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man 4 oz per plant is not unreachable ive had it myself a couple of times with high yeild strains, last was ak48


Yes very doable, I pulled of 5oz from one girl in my first grow.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man 4 oz per plant is not unreachable ive had it myself a couple of times with high yeild strains, last was ak48


so if you grew a "tree" what would u recon the yeald of one big girl lol shouldnt of said that 



bender420 said:


> Yes very doable, I pulled of 5oz from one girl in my first grow.



i wish, thats why i'm training the little beauties this time, longer veg but more yeald from the bushy little babys???


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> so if you grew a "tree" what would u recon the yeald of one big girl lol shouldnt of said that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course training is the Key here, but another thing folks don't mention enough but is very very important, is to keep the lights at least in veg as close as possible to keep the internodes as tight as possible.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.superoots.com/air_intro.htm << link about airpots

Your ladies lookin good man, i think the side growth slowing down on the height will be worth it in the long run though, and those airpots seem to be workin there magic,,, when and i say when money isnt so tight i might be investing in some, as i grow trees it might be the best solution, that and moving to the attic for more height.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

cheers bro, i think i've read most of the site when i was waiting for em 2 turn up. gives other's the chance 2 have a look. come on people join the revolution. i love the videos on the site when you see the fully grown trees in the medium size airport


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> cheers bro, i think i've read most of the site when i was waiting for em 2 turn up. gives other's the chance 2 have a look. come on people join the revolution. i love the videos on the site when you see the fully grown trees in the medium size airport


Yeah sorry ment to link it to dragons post... n i was totally amazed at the size of the trees you can grow in them, specially when u think a 6ft plant can be root bound in a 10ltr pot, will def be joining the revelution... first things first though, still yet to join the HPS club lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

cool bro, post away  u get that msg about the pk?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> cool bro, post away  u get that msg about the pk?


lol yeah mate... thanks... maybe a ltr for my grow is overkill, will heed your advice n go for a 250ml bottle £7.00 cheaper, could get PK and Terra Flores for the price of a ltr bottle of pk... result lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

cool, i used pk the 1st time but wasnt that impressed, think i might of stuck it in at wrong time. used hammerhead last time got good results but u can use it most of the way through flowering, for me thats less chance 2 mess it up. might move over 2 the organic boosters next time, canna bio boost, and top max from biobizz. thats all the guy uses that i got the uk off. 16oz of 4 plants, who needs syths lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> cool, i used pk the 1st time but wasnt that impressed, think i might of stuck it in at wrong time. used hammerhead last time got good results but u can use it most of the way through flowering, for me thats less chance 2 mess it up. might move over 2 the organic boosters next time, canna bio boost, and top max from biobizz. thats all the guy uses that i got the uk off. 16oz of 4 plants, who needs syths lol


Im still new to all these nutes and there are way to many out there, its just confusing lol, for the price n the fact im using canna pro soil, for this grow n the forseable ones unless money situ picks up, i'll get the PK, Boost n Flores can get all 3 for £30, n if it helps a little it should easly pay for itself, n if i get an oz per plant this grow i'll be over the moon lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Of course training is the Key here, but another thing folks don't mention enough but is very very important, is to keep the lights at least in veg as close as possible to keep the internodes as tight as possible.


nice one, i'll bear that in mind. 



SM4RT3 said:


> Im still new to all these nutes and there are way to many out there, its just confusing lol, for the price n the fact im using canna pro soil, for this grow n the forseable ones unless money situ picks up, i'll get the PK, Boost n Flores can get all 3 for £30, n if it helps a little it should easly pay for itself, n if i get an oz per plant this grow i'll be over the moon lol


i think u should be alright with that. i'm using westlands 7 quid jobby and thats doing ok. sorry bro i'm a lean head, are u just watering with water now?

edit - plain water like


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> nice one, i'll bear that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, yeah mate got a 2 gal bucket filled with normal tap water left in the open for at least 48 hrs b4 i water, ph of it is about 7, i need a pippette and a propper ph reader to get it to a recomended 5.5, its mad tryin to sort out the ph when u cant put propper measures in, so atm im just adding it at the 7, leaves are a nice green though, so i think its doin the job.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

na thats cool bro u can leave them toys alone u dont really need em. i've read/heard 5.8 - 6.2 is the best ph. if ur using the canna pro soil u wont have 2 worry one bit it buffers the ph. feeding it 7ph water is perfect. u norntherners are lucky with ur mountin filtered water (soft water) i'm in hard water, 7.6+ph.

ph n ec is for coco/hydro and alot of people dont use ph pens or anything. saying that canna nutes are designed for soft water and it actualy lowers the ph when u mix a solution, thats why they dont have much problems i guess??

edit - when growing in coco








when i saw this it all became so much clearer look at the ph6....

edit - ph6


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> na thats cool bro u can leave them toys alone u dont really need em. i've read/heard 5.8 - 6.2 is the best ph. if ur using the canna pro soil u wont have 2 worry one bit it buffers the ph. feeding it 7ph water is perfect. u norntherners are lucky with ur mountin filtered water (soft water) i'm in hard water, 7.6+ph.
> 
> ph n ec is for coco/hydro and alot of people dont use ph pens or anything. saying that canna nutes are designed for soft water and it actualy lowers the ph when u mix a solution, thats why they dont have much problems i guess??
> 
> ...


 
You need hard water.. its to try n toughen u up lolol.
I was thinkin for when i get the nutes i would need atleast an EC pen, only for the fact the Canna nutes guide gives an EC guide, and my hydro shop does an EC and PH pen for £35, savin of £5... water is a crazy substance.. i'll bottle u some if u want lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> You need hard water.. its to try n toughen u up lolol.
> lol love a bit of north south banter, come back when u've learned how 2 talk properly lol
> I was thinkin for when i get the nutes i would need atleast an EC pen, only for the fact the Canna nutes guide gives an EC guide, and my hydro shop does an EC and PH pen for £35, savin of £5... water is a crazy substance.. i'll bottle u some if u want lol


if its a 2 in one jobby then think again my friend, heard there not reliable and break. by cheep by twice with delecate instruments like them. i got both mainly coz of the hard water and i like 2 mix my nutes up. the bluelab trunction is spot on for EC, 40 quid though http://www.3ch.co.uk/nutrient-control/ph-ec-meters/bluelab-truncheon/prod_76.html

if u use the canna online grow guide, use just under recomended 2 get u 2 the right EC! i didnt have the EC pen at the time so borrowed my mates 2 make up some nutes and remembered what i put in to match the EC. didnt get much yellowing but a little towards the end of the coco grow. i've always used slightly less nutes than recomended. not really had 2 many problems with nutes difficencys burn etc


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> lol love a bit of north south banter, come back when u've learned how 2 talk properly lol
> 
> if its a 2 in one jobby then think again my friend, heard there not reliable and break. by cheep by twice with delecate instruments like them. i got both mainly coz of the hard water and i like 2 mix my nutes up. the bluelab trunction is spot on for EC, 40 quid though http://www.3ch.co.uk/nutrient-control/ph-ec-meters/bluelab-truncheon/prod_76.html
> 
> if u use the canna online grow guide, use just under recomended 2 get u 2 the right EC! i didnt have the EC pen at the time so borrowed my mates 2 make up some nutes and remembered what i put in to match the EC. didnt get much yellowing but a little towards the end of the coco grow. i've always used slightly less nutes than recomended. not really had 2 many problems with nutes difficencys burn etc


LMFAO, cant beat a bit a banter lol

N sorry mate meant there £20 each or buy both for £35 http://www.grotec.co.uk/products.php?DepartmentID=10 Adwa PH and EC tester.

N yeah i read summat about not puttin the stated doses what the Canna site suggests, but i think for my first time, till i get it dialed in i wouldnt use that much anyway, maybe 3/4 of what they say.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah mate they look ok from here. i paid 40 for my ph pen and it dont look much different, just black lol. 3/4 sounds about right bro i'd go with that. u got nutes in the soil anyway so the flores will give it the boost it needs i guess? u can kinda follow that canna guide cant ya, i found it quite easy 2 work out the stages. helps you learn the baby and work out when she needs more/less/extra boosts. hopefully before long we wont even need it, just freestyle it lol. how many u done? 2?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah mate they look ok from here. i paid 40 for my ph pen and it dont look much different, just black lol. 3/4 sounds about right bro i'd go with that. u got nutes in the soil anyway so the flores will give it the boost it needs i guess? u can kinda follow that canna guide cant ya, i found it quite easy 2 work out the stages. helps you learn the baby and work out when she needs more/less/extra boosts. hopefully before long we wont even need it, just freestyle it lol. how many u done? 2?


Yeah theres nutes in the soil, this is why i thought they would be sufficiant for the veg period, n yeah the canna guide is pretty self explanatory, till i figure out what does what then pretty much play it by what my babies look like they need.

Yup, just the 2 ladies this time round, once i get this one done and have all the right equip im gonna go for 5 take 1 as a mother then hopefully clone and keep it perpetual.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

how u mean perpetual? just keep it rolling. harvest every month or so?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> how u mean perpetual? just keep it rolling. harvest every month or so?


 
Yeah, thinking was to have a fem in veg state, take clones and veg them to a suitable height, then put them into flower, depending on how many clones i was doin would depend on how long they veg'd n flowered.

I got the 2 x 125 blue cfls and i will have the 400hps and 2 x 125 red cfl's so figured build a box n get things goin propper, get a few strians i like n see how things grow.. but this is later on down the line... gotta get my first propper grow finished first lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.grotec.co.uk/products.php?DepartmentID=13#product_1068 600w Light with Dual Power Digital Ballast
Capable of running a 400 or 600w bulb.... £100... ive gotta get that, money or no money.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

bro that looks cool, i run a 400mh and a 600hps (not at the same time) but that would of saved money (well got the 400 at a bargain so cant complain)


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Yeah, thinking was to have a fem in veg state, take clones and veg them to a suitable height, then put them into flower, depending on how many clones i was doin would depend on how long they veg'd n flowered.
> 
> I got the 2 x 125 blue cfls and i will have the 400hps and 2 x 125 red cfl's so figured build a box n get things goin propper, get a few strians i like n see how things grow.. but this is later on down the line... gotta get my first propper grow finished first lol


no harm in dreaming lol, thats basicly what i got, gonna start my veg room back up when the vegin is finished in the tent with the 250 blue cfl


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

gone in 60 secs what a legend of a film lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

lol dreamin is what i do best mate, but when u allready got the equipment then u might aswell put it to some use...

N with the 400/600HPS i wasnt struck on the ballast it was using, read alot of threads about them gettin way to hot, n this one has the digital ballast, which is supposed to run quiter and with a lot less heat, n quiter and less heat the better, cant have a fire risk in the bedroom now can we lol

N a truely awesome film... Shelby GT 500, stunning car.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

YEP! lol mad car. was gonna add its digital 2 which are much better. a little cheeper on the electric 2. mine aint 2 noisy yet but there both pretty new. the powerplant 400 makes a hummmm as it starts up, only for a second lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

i've been meaning to ask since ive seen your pics, what is that powerplant 400, is that the ballast ?

Just given my ladies there morning dew, they on 20/4, always give em a lil mist after there sleep, they showin there 3rd nodes now, well i say 3rd, really the 2nd after the cotyledons, only another 3 and i can top them, w00t, they pretty tight together aswell, the CFLs are awesome for vegin i think, able to keep them close and stop the stretching.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah thats the make http://www.hydroponic-supplies.co.uk/250-400-600-watt-powerplant-daylight-ballast-1170-p.asp i'll take a pic 2moro maby...

my 600 is just a cheep one powerplant are a good make i think? i've only found traditional ones, dont think they make a digital but not sure?

yeah i was impressed with my 250clf does the trick and keeps em short.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah thats the make http://www.hydroponic-supplies.co.uk/250-400-600-watt-powerplant-daylight-ballast-1170-p.asp i'll take a pic 2moro maby...
> 
> my 600 is just a cheep one powerplant are a good make i think? i've only found traditional ones, dont think they make a digital but not sure?
> 
> yeah i was impressed with my 250clf does the trick and keeps em short.


So long as they do what they say on the tin thats all that matters really.
The CFL's keeps the bills down a lil aswell, if only they had the same lumens as the HIDs n HPS's then life would be peechy lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

init just mate, take it easy i'm off 2 bed mate


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> init just mate, take it easy i'm off 2 bed mate


 
K mate

Take it easy

Peace


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow this threads come a ways too ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> so if you grew a "tree" what would u recon the yeald of one big girl lol shouldnt of said that
> 
> well there are lots of factors to take into account but at the top end if you had a high yielding strain and say a 6ft super cropped tree under a 600 or a 1000 watts there's no reason you couldn't expect a pound or more
> 
> youd be vegging it for bloody ages mind but thats the trade off lots of small plants on a fast turnover or one massive one with a long wait, im actually thinking of doing something similar myself but a scrog grow 1 plant vegged till the tents full then pull the trigger!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> las fingerez said:
> 
> 
> > so if you grew a "tree" what would u recon the yeald of one big girl lol shouldnt of said that
> ...


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 18, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> wow this threads come a ways too ...



how u mean Jester? not a good thing i take it by the ???


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

i think hes just cuz hes missed so much


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 18, 2010)

us uk lads do like a waffle lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 18, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> us uk lads do like a waffle lol


Speak for yourself... I dont waffle lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 18, 2010)

hhhhmmm waffles


----------



## McNulty (Feb 18, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hhhhmmm waffles


this is surely going to put you guys off your waffles hehe....
http://www.heaven666.org/bong-water-butt-babes-5527.php

enjoy


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

McNulty said:


> this is surely going to put you guys off your waffles hehe....
> http://www.heaven666.org/bong-water-butt-babes-5527.php
> 
> enjoy



Wrong very wrong lmao bad boi in your bed>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

ive seen some shit but that was a new one on me.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

McNulty said:


> this is surely going to put you guys off your waffles hehe....
> http://www.heaven666.org/bong-water-butt-babes-5527.php
> 
> enjoy


 
Wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong, maybe a tiny bit of right in there, but mainly wrong lol


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

I was about to turn it off when she jumped on the bed, little did I realise that thats when the fun started...ffs...nae right boys. but lmfao, women will do the strangest things, I'll tell ya.


----------



## McNulty (Feb 19, 2010)

DST said:


> I was about to turn it off when she jumped on the bed, little did I realise that thats when the fun started...ffs...nae right boys. but lmfao, women will do the strangest things, I'll tell ya.


Hope that hit the right spot lol anyways just a quick one for Fingerez, don ton gin , dst, west etc just used me mates bubble bag kit and it worked brilliantly, we have the hash but the kit had the push screen thing missing so we just scrapped it all off onto a plate. 
just been reading that it needs to be dried out properly or itl go mouldy and we cant have that! any tips for drying it out with just household items or will bangin it near the fire( not too close obviously) for 6 or so hours do the job? 
Sorry for hijacking your thread fingerez, wicked job ur doin i am jeolous that you have exodus cheese, i envy you fine sir!
anyways ill pipe down now and keep the ol trap shut....


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

McNulty said:


> Hope that hit the right spot lol anyways just a quick one for Fingerez, don ton gin , dst, west etc just used me mates bubble bag kit and it worked brilliantly, we have the hash but the kit had the push screen thing missing so we just scrapped it all off onto a plate.
> just been reading that it needs to be dried out properly or itl go mouldy and we cant have that! any tips for drying it out with just household items or will bangin it near the fire( not too close obviously) for 6 or so hours do the job?
> Sorry for hijacking your thread fingerez, wicked job ur doin i am jeolous that you have exodus cheese, i envy you fine sir!
> anyways ill pipe down now and keep the ol trap shut....


 Just put on a pair of plastic gloves (make sure they don't have dust on them like some do) and just ply the hash with your fingers gently squeezing. this will work the water out of it. You can then smoke it straight away!! no need to sit and watch it dry. And that's an fdd process.

Good luck bru.


----------



## moodster (Feb 19, 2010)

keep up the good work las fingerez


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 19, 2010)

i dunno gents, go out for one evening and come back to, well i dont really know what to call that! i was munching a custard doughnut at the time lol. i know all u guys would of loved 2 of been where i was tonight... 



McNulty said:


> this is surely going to put you guys off your waffles hehe....
> http://www.heaven666.org/bong-water-butt-babes-5527.php
> 
> enjoy


well that was the strangest colonic irrigation i've seen...90



McNulty said:


> Hope that hit the right spot lol anyways just a quick one for Fingerez, don ton gin , dst, west etc just used me mates bubble bag kit and it worked brilliantly, we have the hash but the kit had the push screen thing missing so we just scrapped it all off onto a plate.
> just been reading that it needs to be dried out properly or itl go mouldy and we cant have that! any tips for drying it out with just household items or will bangin it near the fire( not too close obviously) for 6 or so hours do the job?
> Sorry for hijacking your thread fingerez, wicked job ur doin i am jeolous that you have exodus cheese, i envy you fine sir!
> anyways ill pipe down now and keep the ol trap shut....


no probs bro, i would of said it would of been better asking the old skool lot, only used my bags 2/3 times myself. (jacked of one of there threads lol (ebay 25quid) i squashed it flat on the plate and waited for it to dry for a day. was the best shit i smoked in a long while, got the giggles and all that madness.



DST said:


> Just put on a pair of plastic gloves (make sure they don't have dust on them like some do) and just ply the hash with your fingers gently squeezing. this will work the water out of it. You can then smoke it straight away!! no need to sit and watch it dry. And that's an fdd process.
> 
> Good luck bru.


thanks DST, whats ur views, wet vs dry leaves? 



moodster said:


> keep up the good work las fingerez


thanks mate.


tonight i helped my mate harvest, said 2 him for payment i didnt want bud just all the fine clippings (no fan leaves) from the crop. lets just say it took us 11 hours. i have a bucket of trim (8L, no scales) i have already put half in the freezer, fresh and i am going to dry the other and see if there is a difference. whats ur views chaps? roughly how much should i expect bearing in mind i've only done it a few times before.
just smoking a "scissor hash" zoot now, beautiful. clippings sold as cheese, clearly no way near. couple of different types, a sativa that wasnt ready, a medium smelling one and a "banger" smell kinda reminded me of bubble gum sweets


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2010)

you will get more back with dry trim if u doit right


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

cheers, do u use a whisk or do it by hand?


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

jury's out on whisk or hand. i go for dry and with hand, but then I guess it's based on the fact that weed becomes phsycho active when it's dry, so I go on those principles (even though you putting it in with water and ice - it's the process prior to that) I use wet straight from the freezer once, and I got a lot of green. Just make sure you got loads of ice, more than what you think you'll need.

Good luck, you can have anthing from 10-1 ratio (using popcorn) or 30-1 ratio using good shake....as a guesstimate.


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2010)

cordless drill with a dogh making attatchment


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

DST said:


> jury's out on whisk or hand. i go for dry and with hand, but then I guess it's based on the fact that weed becomes phsycho active when it's dry, so I go on those principles (even though you putting it in with water and ice - it's the process prior to that) I use wet straight from the freezer once, and I got a lot of green. Just make sure you got loads of ice, more than what you think you'll need.
> 
> yeah i get that, have read up on our beloved thc. any tips 2 dry, or just natural spread out? what about the stuff i froze last night, keep it in there till i need it and dry it before i use it?
> 
> Good luck, you can have anthing from 10-1 ratio (using popcorn) or 30-1 ratio using good shake....as a guesstimate.





mr west said:


> cordless drill with a dogh making attatchment


i got a hand mixer from tesco, just under a fiver, got them attatchments.

thanks chaps rep if i can give it

edit - sorry, no rep. need 2 spread it around


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

afternoon guys and girls, hope we're all good? 


any views on drying trim for bubble? trying some at 70oC in the oven vs laid flat on some trays???


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

errrrm me thinks there could be quite a bit in the bags, its just dripping out the bottom, i'm guessing coz all the filter is blocked with trichs lol. hope so anyway gonna take a little while to drip out of the bags. only got the baby 5L/1Gal bags, 25 quid of ebay. 220, 160, 120, 75 and 20 micron bags, or there abouts lol. whats the best way 2 get the contense out after, i scraped with card, any easyer way? i have the 20micron pressing screen but dont really know what its for. just read a few threads on here and started cracking with it.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 20, 2010)

just jimpin in here for some cheesey action if y'all don'#t mind


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

course we dont mate, glad 2 have u on board. seen some of ur posts, loving the randomness bro


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 20, 2010)

randomness? it's all relative


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

"imagine a fish finger the size of a house" love it mate


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> errrrm me thinks there could be quite a bit in the bags, its just dripping out the bottom, i'm guessing coz all the filter is blocked with trichs lol. hope so anyway gonna take a little while to drip out of the bags. only got the baby 5L/1Gal bags, 25 quid of ebay. 220, 160, 120, 75 and 20 micron bags, or there abouts lol. whats the best way 2 get the contense out after, i scraped with card, any easyer way? i have the 20micron pressing screen but dont really know what its for. just read a few threads on here and started cracking with it.


I often use a spoon. I am a lazy arse and generally just use the 20 micron bag, one lump will do me.
I find the pressing screen takes up an awful lot of your material. It's okay to keep on there wet, but when you squeeze the water out it really start to stick to the filter. Anyway, try maniuplating it with a plastic gloved hand to remove water - iyou want to smoke it straight away, otherwise leave it on a plate or something.
When it comes to taking it out the bag, I hold each side of the bag and gentley bump the bag up an down so that sceen manipulates the trichs into one lump, then I just scoop out with my spoon. 

Hope that helps china,

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

yes mate, any views on preparing trim? low heat oven vs natural dry


----------



## bobbybigbud (Feb 20, 2010)

Watz goin on las am runnin the exodus an White ice il be watchin 2 see how u do. Just goin off track a bit as anyone seen the collection of weed vids an doc on torrentz it's like 23gig from strain hunters to grow guides an how not to get caught am waitin 4 it to finish maid up with myself lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 20, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Watz goin on las am runnin the exodus an White ice il be watchin 2 see how u do. Just goin off track a bit as anyone seen the collection of weed vids an doc on torrentz it's like 23gig from strain hunters to grow guides an how not to get caught am waitin 4 it to finish maid up with myself lol


 mate i done my first run of bubble hash last week i got the same bags as u have u finished makin it???


----------



## rasclot (Feb 20, 2010)

rasclot said:


> mate i done my first run of bubble hash last week i got the same bags as u have u finished makin it???


 oh yeah n subed


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Watz goin on las am runnin the exodus an White ice il be watchin 2 see how u do. Just goin off track a bit as anyone seen the collection of weed vids an doc on torrentz it's like 23gig from strain hunters to grow guides an how not to get caught am waitin 4 it to finish maid up with myself lol


na but i watched some of the vidz on youtube, quite interesting



rasclot said:


> mate i done my first run of bubble hash last week i got the same bags as u have u finished makin it???


not finished this run as the mesh is kinda blocked, just hanging over a bucket at the mo, probs wait till morning, dont look like its getting smaller. have used them b4 and got something out of it, didnt have much fine trim though b4


welcome onboard chaps


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

http://www.softsecrets.nl/?id=47&title=Issues

bobby
i read these mate personally, get loads of info, saying that since i been on here i aint needed 2!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> na but i watched some of the vidz on youtube, quite interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i wouldn even bother with the 20 micron bag it took mine 24 hours to drain or just use it for the first run the bags are a lil bit small aint they 
the 45 micron bag didn take that long to drain and the hash from that was just as nice as the 20 micron bag thats wot i reckon n e way


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

cheerz geeza i might give that a go, just wait for the 20 micron. i'm board now, was gonna make a load up!


----------



## moodster (Feb 21, 2010)

im pulling a chair up for this one


----------



## McNulty (Feb 21, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> cheers, do u use a whisk or do it by hand?


cheers fingerez/DST worked like a harm , dry ish leave matter , bucket of ice water (had no whisk so just attached a wooden spoon to my drill and bobs ur uncle!) whisked or drilled for half and hour, scrape yo sheeeet of the screen onto a plate and dry it out into a warm ish place until soft but only for an hour or so. then as dst said use some latex gloves and press the hash onto your hands and onto a piece of cardboard, should take the moisture away and then you go frm 0 to absolutley battered in minutes! however you are suposed to leave it to cure for a bit for taste etc but we just smoked it straight away. mmmmmm super lemon haze bubble hash. got just under 2 gram off one ladies trimming. anyway thnx everyone and i hope this works for you fingerez
roll on ....


----------



## McNulty (Feb 21, 2010)

McNulty said:


> cheers fingerez/DST worked like a harm , dry ish leave matter , bucket of ice water (had no whisk so just attached a wooden spoon to my drill and bobs ur uncle!) whisked or drilled for half and hour, scrape yo sheeeet of the screen onto a plate and dry it out into a warm ish place until soft but only for an hour or so. then as dst said use some latex gloves and press the hash onto your hands and onto a piece of cardboard, should take the moisture away and then you go frm 0 to absolutley battered in minutes! however you are suposed to leave it to cure for a bit for taste etc but we just smoked it straight away. mmmmmm super lemon haze bubble hash. got just under 2 gram off one ladies trimming. anyway thnx everyone and i hope this works for you fingerez
> roll on ....


also to save time we just used the thinnest mesh ( for leaf matter) and one of the highest grade bags grade 20 i think but it worked wonderfully
Fingerez are you a fan of mollasses?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah might try the two bag thing next time, what i'm getting out of the 120 bag aint worth the hassle of getting it out of the bottom. not really worth it. 

not used molasses yet but the canna boost looks thick so thought that might contain some? any more info anyone?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 22, 2010)

Afternoon peep's hows it going? A little quiet 2day, everyone recovering from the weekend? Thought i'd give u a weekly update, things are moving quite fast now 


Over canopy shot







LST courtesy of mr Jester and DST. Thanks again chaps 







Same girl, top shot





amazing what a little bending and training can do 


Girls out, cleaning shot lol





I was moving my cool tube out of the tent, couldnt resist a shot. Better moving them out quick and have a little sweep up, dont really fancy fibre glass on my girls, although it would add extra weight. (i am seriously joking, i hate sprayed crap with a passion)


----------



## rasclot (Feb 22, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> Afternoon peep's hows it going? A little quiet 2day, everyone recovering from the weekend? Thought i'd give u a weekly update, things are moving quite fast now
> 
> 
> Over canopy shot
> ...


 comin on a treat mate wot do ya reckon of the airpots so far i got sum for my next grow


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, that LST'd job is coming on great, fingerz!! Sweet.

Re the 20 micron bag, never had any problems with draining with that and why use a higher micron bag and loose the small bulbous headed trichomes?? Doesn't make sense.

If you are stirring in the bags, you need to aim to have enough liquid v/s plant matter v/s ice. Ice floats, and if your plant matter is ground enough, this should generally float a bit as well (water - well that kinda floats - haha) So what you are aiming for is to have your ice and plant matter on the top of your mixture. So with a wooden spoon, scrape down the side and lift the mix up, you want to create a void in there which is just basically liquid. With the trichs being heavier than water molecules, they sink to the bottom. It sounds like you got too much pulp mix, and not enough liquid. If your screen is taking ages to drain, add more liquid to the mix (it isn't going to harm it) and give it a stir up. You shouldn't really have to wait more than a few mins for it to drain normally....imo. I have made bubble hash with pillow cases before, it all works you just got to think logically and it will work out. 9btw, bubble bags are easier to use than pillow cases - hahaha - and def drain quicker as well.

Peace, DST


----------



## dura72 (Feb 22, 2010)

just flicked thru your journal buddy( heads a bit pickled to try and red it all just now, too many valium last nite on top of a gallon of booze) but your grows lookin real good, some right nice waxy green color on ur leaves, i always take that as a sign of a truly healthy plant


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Wow, that LST'd job is coming on great, fingerz!! Sweet.
> 
> Re the 20 micron bag, never had any problems with draining with that and why use a higher micron bag and loose the small bulbous headed trichomes?? Doesn't make sense.
> 
> ...


yeah got that bro, i think i might of used a bit 2 much trim, i havent any scales but i recon theres a henry from the 120 + 160 bags, the 20 is still drip, drip, drip. guess theres a fair bit in there?

pmsl @ pillow case, tried the 1st time with some tights but nothin much happened lol. 



dura72 said:


> just flicked thru your journal buddy( heads a bit pickled to try and red it all just now, too many valium last nite on top of a gallon of booze) but your grows lookin real good, some right nice waxy green color on ur leaves, i always take that as a sign of a truly healthy plant


cool bro, i'm feeding biobizz grow, swapping to canna bio flores in a week or 2. i think its important for them 2 be as healthy as possible before you switch the lights. been reading on the 600 club people put a little grow nutes during the start of flowering to try and keep the leaves green. think i might try a little. what u guys think?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 22, 2010)

rasclot said:


> comin on a treat mate wot do ya reckon of the airpots so far i got sum for my next grow


easy mate didnt notice u there till i read back over! so far i cant really tell but was thinking there doing well. i'm flipping the light to 12/12 for the girls in the round pots in one or two weeks. gonna veg the 2 in the airpots for another few weeks at least under the blue cfl to maximise the airpot. i want a nice big root system so wont be able 2 do a side by side but i'm sure there will be a difference in yealds. i take it u watched the videos on there website? friggin trees man lol

http://www.superoots.com/

for anyone else that hasnt heard of the airpots


----------



## rasclot (Feb 22, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> easy mate didnt notice u there till i read back over! so far i cant really tell but was thinking there doing well. i'm flipping the light to 12/12 for the girls in the round pots in one or two weeks. gonna veg the 2 in the airpots for another few weeks at least under the blue cfl to maximise the airpot. i want a nice big root system so wont be able 2 do a side by side but i'm sure there will be a difference in yealds. i take it u watched the videos on there website? friggin trees man lol
> 
> http://www.superoots.com/
> 
> for anyone else that hasnt heard of the airpots


 im gonna do side by side with the air pots


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 22, 2010)

depends on how well the airpots do, i may never use a normal pot again!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2010)

im not going back to normal pots ...

gardens shaping up nicely fingerez! even canopy nice n green. 

happy growing bud


----------



## rasclot (Feb 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im not going back to normal pots ...
> 
> gardens shaping up nicely fingerez! even canopy nice n green.
> 
> happy growing bud


 from wot ive seen with my mates air pot n normal pot grow the air pot plants are doin alot better growin faster n healthier airpots are the new future


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2010)

i took some pics of the rootball i took out of one of my plants but im going to wait for the normal pot one to be 'done' before i do the comparison shots


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 23, 2010)

rasclot said:


> from wot ive seen with my mates air pot n normal pot grow the air pot plants are doin alot better growin faster n healthier airpots are the new future


looks that way from looking at Don's side by side 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i took some pics of the rootball i took out of one of my plants but im going to wait for the normal pot one to be 'done' before i do the comparison shots



looking forwards to that bro, shame i'm not gonna do a side by side as i cant be arsed 2 wait any longer and supplies will only get smaller lol. gonna go for 6 this time, 4x in the 15L round pots and 2x in the airpots. gonna flip the airpots to 12/12 a week or 2 later.

don can you see loads of roots sticking there heads out of the holes? i have a few but not many, thats how i know there not ready 2 flip yet?

what a day at work i just had, sitting drinking coffee with 3 project managers and a buisness director, i was grinning most of the time, thinkin what i was up 2 at the weekend lol. 

take it easy guys


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 23, 2010)

don is that u in ur avatar?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Feb 24, 2010)

rasclot said:


> mate i done my first run of bubble hash last week i got the same bags as u have u finished makin it???


I avint done it myself yet but smoke a fair bit the lads do it but they have like 50 plants to fuck with il be trying this wen am done


----------



## bobbybigbud (Feb 24, 2010)

Rasclot is that the e-cheese your runnin there?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> looks that way from looking at Don's side by side  aye the difference was really obvious early on now the normal pot has caught up a bit
> 
> looking forwards to that bro, shame i'm not gonna do a side by side as i cant be arsed 2 wait any longer and supplies will only get smaller lol. gonna go for 6 this time, 4x in the 15L round pots and 2x in the airpots. gonna flip the airpots to 12/12 a week or 2 later.
> 
> ...





las fingerez said:


> don is that u in ur avatar?


sadly not but i do have one of the masks


----------



## rasclot (Feb 24, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Rasclot is that the e-cheese your runnin there?


 yeah i got 1 e cheese n 1 psychosis cheese in there really cant wait for those to finish all u can smell in there is the cheeses lol
check my gow out in my sig


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2010)

Project Managers...hahaha, only group of people who could come up with a methodology, called Prince2...bunch eh gay lords, lol.

Gonna have to look into airpots...not sure I have seen them in NL.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

dst http://www.superoots.com/ watch the vids (i love the orchards) 

don - read u have one, thought u might of been out scaring kids in the local park lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

how do i post my link to my journal without the http://www. and .com (like ur CLUB, on ur sig dst)


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2010)

1/ They are made in Scotland
2/ The woman voice on the video was Scottish
3/ Made from recycled plastic
4/ I am sold!!! hahahaha.

So they have a distributor in Holland, but they haven't got a webshop (currently being developed) Anyone got a link to buy online?


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> how do i post my link to my journal without the http://www. and .com (like ur CLUB, on ur sig dst)


Copy the address in your browser: 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/301140-1st-proper-journal-lemon-haze-7.html

Go to edit signature: Then you can highlight the link and make the link a name you choose. Then save edited signature...I think


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.internetgardener.co.uk/ProductDetail/5221/Air-Pot-7.5L-Planters---x-5.aspx


thats where i got em from couldnt find much cheeper but crack on


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2010)

cheers bud


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

no thank u (check the new sig lol), glad 2 share some info with u, normal the other way round. Don's gonna be chuffed when he hears about everyone going mad 4 the airpots


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2010)

haha i didnt start the revolution rasclot had thembefore me but hadnt had chance to use em. 

but viva la revolution anyway!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

ah ha i asumed that it was vice versa as i never asked (seen ras's current grow) big up. 4 of us known so far, as u say "viva la revolution"

i really wanna see a "tree" in a 15L + pot vegged for a few months. i still have the 10L but am waiting to stick my favorite clone in it next time round. maby that and 2 other airpots in the 1m tent  sog anyone??? am thinking of some kind of netting as now i think that there is gonna be more "heads" than i thought. that LST is mental!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 24, 2010)

Ahhh Hah got her workin ayy Laz. Hey nice looking grow you got going bud. Keep it up. Peace1BMM

P.S. Will read through your journal. Got a few pages in but buzy busy. See ya bro.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

boo hoo my girls in there travelling cloaks  (yes i'm a H.P. fan, sad but true)


next update in there new location....


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Ahhh Hah got her workin ayy Laz. Hey nice looking grow you got going bud. Keep it up. Peace1BMM
> 
> P.S. Will read through your journal. Got a few pages in but buzy busy. See ya bro.


cool mate glad 2 have u here


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

ladies enjoying the 600w powerplant blue bulb in there temp home, looking a little squashed from transit. visiting tomorrow to water and spray


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 24, 2010)

DST said:


> I was about to turn it off when she jumped on the bed, little did I realise that thats when the fun started...ffs...nae right boys. but lmfao, women will do the strangest things, I'll tell ya.


lmao ditto on that one.

sorry to bring it back, but my god - what a talent that young lady has

breezed through the journal, didn't quite scour it. i'm here now. that's what counts.

airpots look like they're the ish! where the hell have i been? ..... nobody knows

plants look good. i suspect they'll be nice n perky tomorrow eh?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah under that 600 beast lol, gonna check and update 2moro. glad 2 have u on here, not missed much gonna do a recap on pics when i 12/12 in a few weeks


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha i didnt start the revolution rasclot had thembefore me but hadnt had chance to use em.
> 
> but viva la revolution anyway!



Originally Posted by rasclot 
yeah mate don inspired me to try em

pmsl ras said it was u that inspired him lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sup Fingerez, been a while since i popped my head round the door, Hows ur grow dude, what prompted the move, n when u get the 600... how much heat the bigboy throw out... 
i wanted to put my 125 cfl red in at the bottom to help with the popcorn, but thinkin with the 600 it might be a lil to hot.

Lookin good btw, or they will when they get over the move.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Sup Fingerez, been a while since i popped my head round the door, Hows ur grow dude, what prompted the move, n when u get the 600... how much heat the bigboy throw out...
> i wanted to put my 125 cfl red in at the bottom to help with the popcorn, but thinkin with the 600 it might be a lil to hot.
> 
> Lookin good btw, or they will when they get over the move.



yeah there coming along and they will be fine i hope  gonna feed em some rhiziotonic tomorrow, that helps for shock. been using it max strength any way, its good for root development. they should be fine. the 600 blue is my mates in his room/tent his setup is a clone of mine, just bigger. he's just harvested, trimmed him some clones for the next one as a return favour for lookin after my ladies. i'm gonna borrow the 600blue bulb for my tent when i get back, seems a bit silly going 400, 600 then back 2 400. f**k me they will go mental with that in my tent  really wanna get that aerowing shade before i put the red bulb on but dont know if i'll have the cash lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi peeps body clock is all over the show from sleeping when i got back from work lol

think i worked out how to do thumbnail attachments! 

some LST on my blue cheese


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 24, 2010)

bend 'em into submission!!


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

Getting into the old LSTing bru. Nice.

After ordering those pots, I got an email to say, sorry we don't deliver outside of the UK!!! Why bother giving people that option then...ah well. The hunt goes on.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

god knows who started the revolution man all i know is their the shiznit!

girls look good intheir new dorm


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> bend 'em into submission!!


yeah mate enjoying my 1st bit of LST, last 2 times just let them grow up, which was a waste of space lol



DST said:


> Getting into the old LSTing bru. Nice.
> 
> After ordering those pots, I got an email to say, sorry we don't deliver outside of the UK!!! Why bother giving people that option then...ah well. The hunt goes on.
> 
> Peace, DST



grrrr and thanx



Don Gin and Ton said:


> god knows who started the revolution man all i know is their the shiznit!
> 
> girls look good intheir new dorm



lol seen a bit of airpots on other forums when searching google, any way it dont really matter but i believe ur the pioneer out of the uk growers at least 

just a little slumber party for the girls, missing them already lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

hahahah pioneer my arse i bumble my way forward at best but thankyou nontheless


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2010)

seem 2 be doing alright from here geeza  

anyone bottom feed? just feeding by filling the trays up. never from the top? Don this method wouldn't work with the airpots? the roots would just grow into the solution, not get air pruned? i was told that if you didn't bottom feed then u don't know what ur doing but i haven't ever read about anyone bottom feeding on here (a reminder of that charming bum bong girl) lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 25, 2010)

you will go down in history...don gin and ton pioneer of the airpot revolution....lol


----------



## bobbybigbud (Feb 25, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> seem 2 be doing alright from here geeza
> 
> anyone bottom feed? just feeding by filling the trays up. never from the top? Don this method wouldn't work with the airpots? the roots would just grow into the solution, not get air pruned? i was told that if you didn't bottom feed then u don't know what ur doing but i haven't ever read about anyone bottom feeding on here (a reminder of that charming bum bong girl) lol


I dnt bottom feed myself but my cousin swears by it an he gets like 5oz a plant with a 2 week veg I can't find a tray to fit my little tent.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> I dnt bottom feed myself but my cousin swears by it an he gets like 5oz a plant with a 2 week veg I can't find a tray to fit my little tent.


cheers bro the guy i know that does it gets half a K of one lady, only one lady mind with 800w+ cant remember how many lights and exactly how many W and lol. just curious as when i was reading up i read that roots need oxygen but the coco was always saturated, u could pinch some from the top and water would come out. also very humid, signs of PM at the end, hmmm wonder if thats where mine came from...

how does everyone feed please? 

i'm hand feeding at the mo, gonna swap over to my dripper system soon i made from parts at from the shop. i slightly under feed during the week, allowing the pots to slowly dry, then flood by hand at the weekend giving the roots a wet/dry cycle.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 26, 2010)

woooo hooooo councils left, getting new kitchen and double glazing all the way through. gonna start setting the tent and that up, back in 2 or 3 hours lol....


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> woooo hooooo councils left, getting new kitchen and double glazing all the way through. gonna start setting the tent and that up, back in 2 or 3 hours lol....


Forgot you had the council round. Well done on getting through the inspection!!!!!!

....as long as you don't have to do it again when you get your new kitchen and windows....


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Forgot you had the council round. Well done on getting through the inspection!!!!!!
> 
> ....as long as you don't have to do it again when you get your new kitchen and windows....


ok i lied, 1 hour 45 mins, need a coffee and zoot break lol

cheers bro, getting there slowly on the re-install, just set up my new toy glad i'm doing it now rather than when the girls are home. hehehe being a bit shady and not giving out clues to what my new toy is but i'm gonna put pics up later lol ;0)


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2010)

Boys and their toys....


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 26, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> ok i lied, 1 hour 45 mins, need a coffee and zoot break lol
> 
> cheers bro, getting there slowly on the re-install, just set up my new toy glad i'm doing it now rather than when the girls are home. hehehe being a bit shady and not giving out clues to what my new toy is but i'm gonna put pics up later lol ;0)


 
I'm Intrigued lol... Glad u passed the inspection, always a relief lol... gettin your babies back is always good, bet u missed them lol

Speaking of toys 600wHPS, Extraction fan n filter tomorrow... Happy Days lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 26, 2010)

an old girlfirend once said boys dont grow up there toys just get bigger lol


yes sm4rt bro ur on the right wavelenght. havent got my ladies back yet still putting all the stuff back in, wireing it up and cleaning hard.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 26, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> ok i lied, 1 hour 45 mins, need a coffee and zoot break lol
> 
> cheers bro, getting there slowly on the re-install, just set up my new toy glad i'm doing it now rather than when the girls are home. hehehe being a bit shady and not giving out clues to what my new toy is but i'm gonna put pics up later lol ;0)


i'm having a new boiler put in and the plumber decided to ring me today to say he is coming tomorrow...wtf...so i had to do a mad rush and get everything round to my mates gaff...so your not alone there chief


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 26, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i'm having a new boiler put in and the plumber decided to ring me today to say he is coming tomorrow...wtf...so i had to do a mad rush and get everything round to my mates gaff...so your not alone there chief


good luck man! kinda got most of it done but after 4 hours of setting up again i'd had enough. cleaned the tent out (twice) with lemon flash which i found quite fitting.

got turned down this evening pmsl, a young lady came round. we was smokin zoots and chatting rubbish but when i made the move she was like "i'm with someone now" i have got it on with the girl in the past. a little misleading, dont get me wrong she wernt flirting madly or anything, just thought she was up for it. win some lose some lol  gotta laugh aint ya?

was just trying to analyse it but i gave up trying 2 work out women a while ago lol. just seems a little strange but hey ho!

gonna go read some posts and hit the sack, nite peeps


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 27, 2010)

Morning everyone! hope we're having a good weekend so far?


going to pick up the girls a bit later, just a quick update so far and a chance 2 show off my new toy! "boys never grow up, their toys just get bigger" lol







600w MH in Aerowing

http://www.3ch.co.uk/lights/hid-grow-lights/aerowing-reflector/prod_833.html

have realised that my fan that i was using for my cooltube and now the aerowing is rubbish. not essential but gonna need it before the summer!


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this your veg tent or are you gonna swap out to hps when flowering?

What fan you got then fingerz?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah i do have some excessive amounts of kit  think its a philips master son-t 600w. my 400 + 600mh are powerplant (can anyone tell i like powerplant yet lol) its just some crappy 150mm inline budget fan, wanna upgrade 2 all the same (http://www.3ch.co.uk/environment/ventilation/systemair-lti-hvk-fan/prod_256.html). i have 2x 100mm for the intakes (one either side) and the 125mm L for the extraction. want the 125mm A for the aerowing.

i have asked the same question on the Club 600 thread. would it be worth running the 400 for a few hours around "midday"???


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah i do have some excessive amounts of kit  think its a philips master son-t 600w. my 400 + 600mh are powerplant (can anyone tell i like powerplant yet lol) its just some crappy 150mm inline budget fan, wanna upgrade 2 all the same (http://www.3ch.co.uk/environment/ventilation/systemair-lti-hvk-fan/prod_256.html). i have 2x 100mm for the intakes (one either side) and the 125mm L for the extraction. want the 125mm A for the aerowing.
> 
> i have asked the same question on the Club 600 thread. would it be worth running the 400 for a few hours around "midday"???


Sorry, missed yer Q on the 600. I had the same thing but I had a 400mh and a 600hps, I just ran both of them together all day.....so yeh, as long as the temps are being handled ok..

I changed up my mh a few weeks into flowering so that both lights were running hps (or are running should I say)


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah mate was thinkin the same with the colour bulbs but only running it for 4 hours total, 2 hours either side of "midday" u recon its worth doing that? just wanna watch my electric, although saying that i do not have gas in my property, just electric hot water and storage heaters. which makes me a little less paranoid lol 

edit - the 400 at midday - 600 12/12


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah mate was thinkin the same with the colour bulbs but only running it for 4 hours total, 2 hours either side of "midday" u recon its worth doing that? just wanna watch my electric, although saying that i do not have gas in my property, just electric hot water and storage heaters. which makes me a little less paranoid lol
> 
> edit - the 400 at midday - 600 12/12


 ok, so i also laid my thoughts down at the 600. But here they are.

I think you should go for it. I was thinking the same for my grow but just kept them on. I think it's a topic for discussion. Opened up a Q about it on the 600 as well. Do plants need intense sun all day long? is it perhaps harmful?

Gonna look into natural day light patterns...


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 27, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> Morning everyone! hope we're having a good weekend so far?
> 
> 
> going to pick up the girls a bit later, just a quick update so far and a chance 2 show off my new toy! "boys never grow up, their toys just get bigger" lol
> ...


Afternoon Fingerez

Liking ur new toy lol... just gotta get ur ladies back and get them in there... i thinks they gonna be happy with you lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 27, 2010)

DST said:


> ok, so i also laid my thoughts down at the 600. But here they are.
> 
> I think you should go for it. I was thinking the same for my grow but just kept them on. I think it's a topic for discussion. Opened up a Q about it on the 600 as well. Do plants need intense sun all day long? is it perhaps harmful?
> 
> Gonna look into natural day light patterns...


thanks again bro, gonna go for it i think, i've been running it for 5 hours and its only getting to 22oC, fans running under half speed. think i'm set for the summer when i get the new fan for the air cooled light.

edit - been running the 600 only





SM4RT3 said:


> Afternoon Fingerez
> 
> Liking ur new toy lol... just gotta get ur ladies back and get them in there... i thinks they gonna be happy with you lol



easy mate hows it going, screwing about the bulb hey? lol. at least now u aint gonna rush into things and can install at ur leisure


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2010)

still reading, still too fucked up to type. liking though


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 27, 2010)

arrrggg dont you hate it when you write a post and delete it/wipe it!!!! time 2 rap one up.... 

ahhh thats better :: i had put all my pics up and everything lol. oh well here goes again...






Nearly got the floor covered 






Lemon Haze - 15L round pot






Blue Cheese - 15L round pot






Blue Cheese - big branch "LST" 7.5L airpot






Lemon Haze - 7.5L airpot

Remember guys and girls this aint an side by side comparison, i repotted the airpots at least a week or more after the round pots. gonna veg the airpots for a bit longer but looks like i'll be 12/12ing fairly soon by the looks of the 1st two pics. oh yeah the lemon at the front middle in the airpot is looking a little yellow, gonna get some nitrozime of my mate 2 moro 






gotta show some love for sophie 



easy mr tip top noticed ur post in between messing my 1st try up. cheers bro, hope u like the new pics?



i've put a little progress in motion in my thumbnails, if ur wondering about the random british rail pen in the 2nd pic then please ask lol

pic 1 - start putting tent up
pic 2 - air controller and 1 of the 100mm intakes
pic 3 - air cooled light, intakes and nice and clean
pic 4 - 600mh bulb and ballast and tray.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 27, 2010)

never looked like that before on my 1st or even 2nd time. thanks chaps, learned loads from this site. god bless rui


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> never looked like that before on my 1st or even 2nd time. thanks chaps, learned loads from this site. god bless rui


Needless pic bump

Home sweet home....looking nice Fingerez!!

Peace, DST

EDIT: Have a good un, enjoy having yer girls back!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 28, 2010)

Very very nice mate. have you started flowering 'em yet? I didn't read it all but i will when i've got more time

Have a butchers at my journal when you get a minute. There is a lot of of talking bollocks on there but there are some ok plants. I think there is about 4 grows on it lol
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/183193-grow-journal-nuff-said.html


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Needless pic bump
> 
> Home sweet home....looking nice Fingerez!!
> 
> ...


thanks mate! i think there looking alright



oscaroscar said:


> Very very nice mate. have you started flowering 'em yet? I didn't read it all but i will when i've got more time
> 
> Have a butchers at my journal when you get a minute. There is a lot of of talking bollocks on there but there are some ok plants. I think there is about 4 grows on it lol
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/183193-grow-journal-nuff-said.html


have a butchers lol, u must be down my ways lol! sweet wll have a gander lol.

not started flowering gonna flip a few next week sometime i think.

morning/afternoon guys and girls how are we all today? was reading aabout scrog last night and thinkin about popping down homebase lol

anyone else thats thinking of scrog or sog or bog lol then check this page out was good! (post 273)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/282177-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post-28.html

have a good day


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 28, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> easy mate hows it going, screwing about the bulb hey? lol. at least now u aint gonna rush into things and can install at ur leisure


lol, i do everything at my leisure, G/F will testify to that lol

Your ladies are lookin happy to be home, have u been talkin to em coz u missed em, G/F thinks im chattin to some chick on the phone when upstairs, little does she know im havin an affair with my plants lol

On ur thumbnail pics it looks like u have the same fan that i just got, the HVK 100... How is it for sound, mine still needs to be wired yet.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 28, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, i do everything at my leisure, G/F will testify to that lol
> 
> Your ladies are lookin happy to be home, have u been talkin to em coz u missed em, G/F thinks im chattin to some chick on the phone when upstairs, little does she know im havin an affair with my plants lol
> 
> On ur thumbnail pics it looks like u have the same fan that i just got, the HVK 100... How is it for sound, mine still needs to be wired yet.


lol does ur misses know about ur grow? so u got the hkv then? yeah i'm running nearly all hkv, the aerowing has some crappy budget fan but is doing ok at the mo as its not to hot outside. running at around 22oC, i know its far from ideal but all my fans are running as slow as they will. 

got a tip 4 ya, wrap the fan and ducting either side with a double duvet, there not noisy really but that gets the noise down further, plus stops vibration. the 100 is sweet though, use it for my intake. plus the carbon filter at the end will muffle the sound. i got a silencer/baffle 2, that stops the noise at the end of the aerowing fan for me.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 28, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> lol does ur misses know about ur grow? so u got the hkv then? yeah i'm running nearly all hkv, the aerowing has some crappy budget fan but is doing ok at the mo as its not to hot outside. running at around 22oC, i know its far from ideal but all my fans are running as slow as they will.
> 
> got a tip 4 ya, wrap the fan and ducting either side with a double duvet, there not noisy really but that gets the noise down further, plus stops vibration. the 100 is sweet though, use it for my intake. plus the carbon filter at the end will muffle the sound. i got a silencer/baffle 2, that stops the noise at the end of the aerowing fan for me.


Yeah she knows about the grow, needed permission lol, she just gives me that look when i get back from visiting them and asks who i was talkin to, when i say no1, she just says "im sure ur havin an affair" lol

yeah got the HKV, just temprary wired it to check the noise, and its not to bad, pillow should do the trick of muffling it, set the filter up in there aswell, not gonna set it goin till the smell starts to escape the bedroom though, save on some electicity lol, n i think i'll be puttin of gettin the Aerowing shade till a later date, im lucky i got the £200 yesterday. dont want to push it lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 28, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Yeah she knows about the grow, needed permission lol, she just gives me that look when i get back from visiting them and asks who i was talkin to, when i say no1, she just says "im sure ur havin an affair" lol
> 
> yeah got the HKV, just temprary wired it to check the noise, and its not to bad, pillow should do the trick of muffling it, set the filter up in there aswell, not gonna set it goin till the smell starts to escape the bedroom though, save on some electicity lol, n i think i'll be puttin of gettin the Aerowing shade till a later date, im lucky i got the £200 yesterday. dont want to push it lol


easy mate, cool does she smoke 2? 

just a quick one going sleep before work, put my trellis up.







might be a bit tight but gonna keep it down for a few days then higher it a few inches.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 28, 2010)

alright was lookin at the pics and it did look to tight so moved it up a bit and pulled a few branches through 2 help the process.






lemon left, blue right







lemon






blue


goodnight peeps


edit - got the glass about 3 inches from tops as its not hot, hopefully there should be some changes when i get back from work at 6-7am will update hopefully


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey fingerez...

Yeah mate she smokes, smokes more than me lol, she a few years younger aswell but has prob been smoking for longer than i have... mad thing is, she skin up for toffee, so i get "favours" for rollin all the time... Happy Days


N ur plants look propper lush, wish i had more in mine when i see pics like that, mines lookin a bit empty, but i'll use this as a trial run... they gettin wierd marks on them aswell, need to take a pic of them when they wake up, hopefully its nothing bad.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 28, 2010)

slap one on here 2, more than welcome. there's some old skoolers that will be of more help than me. i can just about tell ya of its N difficiant, got mites and maby diagnose a ph problem, thats about it lol. any ways off 2 have a shower and get 2 work.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 28, 2010)

lol cheers mate will do...

Work at this time ?

Take it easy mate

Peace


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 28, 2010)

the room is coming together. lookin pretty good there.

take care,
peace


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 28, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol cheers mate will do...
> 
> Work at this time ?
> 
> ...


yeah should be criminal nearly midnight on sunday, got back around 4.30 going sleep now, start work at 22.00 tomorrow/today lol



rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> the room is coming together. lookin pretty good there.
> 
> take care,
> peace


thanks kindly sir 


was thinking about the trellis a little more at work, have adjusted it now another inch or so and made it so just the smallest "heads" are poking through the holes.

still running around 22, but have realised when all 3 fans are at full power i get slight positive pressure. gonna have 2 unwire a 100mm. hopefully that will do coz i aint spending anymore cash after my aerowing fan lol (except nutes)

night/morning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

loving the scrog adition man when you flippin dem bitches?


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2010)

They look like they are itchin for a long sleep...6 hours just ain't cutting it for them, girls need their beauty sleep bru. haha. Flip the switch, flip the switch, flip the switch!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 1, 2010)

I concur, they'll get out of control if you leave 'em much longer mate. I got some of that brown mesh stuff from home base but i found that the holes were too small. i cut some bits out of it to make the holes bigger but the best thing i've found for supporting branches is a couple layers of pea netting but put it in early coz its a huge pain in the arse if you do it too late, believe me i've done it lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats a run i did using a couple of layers of pea netting


----------



## ukgrower2110 (Mar 1, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats a run i did using a couple of layers of pea netting


them plants are looking sexy lol, hows the blue cheese, thinking of growin 1a them myself.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> loving the scrog adition man when you flippin dem bitches?


hmmm 2day or 2moro?????



DST said:


> They look like they are itchin for a long sleep...6 hours just ain't cutting it for them, girls need their beauty sleep bru. haha. Flip the switch, flip the switch, flip the switch!!


u think so D? a little shy 2 admit it but i have stuck the girls upto 20/4 to give em a boost, u think this is wrong. i normaly just use 18/6, god knows why i thought it would b a good idea? as i said 2 don, next 2 days, just want the little heads to poke through the holes, left the mesh late really. was thinkin about it b4 the council came round but obviously wasnt practical at the time



oscaroscar said:


> I concur, they'll get out of control if you leave 'em much longer mate. I got some of that brown mesh stuff from home base but i found that the holes were too small. i cut some bits out of it to make the holes bigger but the best thing i've found for supporting branches is a couple layers of pea netting but put it in early coz its a huge pain in the arse if you do it too late, believe me i've done it lol


cheers bro, even fitting that thing from homebase was a pain so late! thanks for the advice about the hole size, this is my 1st time so not really sure what 2 do to be honest lol.



ukgrower2110 said:


> them plants are looking sexy lol, hows the blue cheese, thinking of growin 1a them myself.


easy mate, wish them ladies was mine at the mo, i'm still in veg mate! 
yeah mate the blue i'm smokin at the mo is tasty and heavy high! i have 2 types of blue both from cutting, not sure which either is lol. i was looking at them yesterday and now they are both bigger, their leave structure/colour looks very similar  probs paid for 2 clones i didnt even need. oh well find out in aprox 2months from now.





right chaps am at that state of worry/panic wondering if i should flip my girls over 2day? i want everyone 2 answer please, even the chaps 2 high 2 type a simple yes or no will do for me 2day! thanks in advance, rep if i can give but i doubt it lol 


this would only be the scrog ladies as i did want to veg the airpots a bit longer?

Don, its been 3 weeks (this weds) since i had the airpots u said at least 4-5 weeks veg roughly in the 7.5L airpot? not worth flippin them yet really is it?

just been running through things in my mind (hurts now) and Westy has made me realise about the perpetual scrog, its not possible in a conventional form as no training under the screen would be possible as the light would be on 12/12.....

was looking at some screens that are kinda attached to the lady. i'm sure this was talked about before and i found some good images for ideas. will post them later. lights are of at the mo.

thanks again chaps, i know i keep saying it but this website is the nuts 


ps. remember 2 vote yes or no please


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats a run i did using a couple of layers of pea netting



like the double layer, will look into that. how high was they b4 u flowered? above the 1st layer by the looks of things? cheers


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd say yes flip 'em coz they will at least double in size and you don't wanna run out of space.
It was my 1st time using support when i got that homebase stuff
They were about 8 inches (i think) but i bent them over to get an even canopy. if you look at the start of my journal you'll see what i did. it was a while ago so my memory is a bit hazy lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2010)

1 DST. 2 Oscar. - yes votes

thanks bro. ok will maby make another layer but cut out some holes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

i know its hard but the extra weight will make up for the wait imo 

then again if your going to go perpetual then it dont matter. 

hahah devils adovate.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Las just poppin in. Loving the scrog. Looks like what i will be wanting mine to look like soon. Gonna have ya some sticky iky soon there bud. Peace 1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know its hard but the extra weight will make up for the wait imo
> 
> then again if your going to go perpetual then it dont matter.
> 
> hahah devils adovate.


am thinking perpetual, but gonna need 2 make some movable screens for the others??? bit stuck on the rest at the mo, hardly ever think things through, off the cuff type of guy. 



1badmasonman said:


> Hey Las just poppin in. Loving the scrog. Looks like what i will be wanting mine to look like soon. Gonna have ya some sticky iky soon there bud. Peace 1BMM


cheers bro, getting there slowly, like urself


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2010)

Mmnnn, 20-4 light split....will improve the roots I am guessing but I don't think it is necessary. Ok, I voted yes before and I am sticking with that. 
2 Reasons: 
The first 2 weeks of flower those branches gonna be growing some healthy anyway, so head poking through and trainiung time will still be available...so getting those bud site poking through isn't going to be an issue in my mind.
Secondly, you will appreciate harvesting sooner rather than later....no brainer that one really, haha.

Saying that, I have never felt the need to throw a net over my girls, you know, I always felt confident that they wouldn't run away while I wasn't looking, hahaha.......sorry, bad joke, end of the day...need thc injection.

D


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2010)

Or here's one. Take a leaf out of Westy's good girl, LGP. Over the next week drop the hours by a couple each night, then by the end of the week you will be in 12/12...takes the girls naturally into flowering, and gives the extra bit of veg grow inbetween....eh voila. Everyones happy.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2010)

hmmm options then.... 

i'm setting the veg room back up as we speak and had a thought. so should i swap to the red bulb now or wait a week?

gonna go for it i think, what nutes would u guys be feeding for the swap over in regds bloom grow? i've got biobizz grow and bloom from last time, although i'm going to the shop on friday to get my canna bio flores. would u start using the bloom today/tomorrow or wait a week? i've read this else where just wondered on ur thoughts?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Or here's one. Take a leaf out of Westy's good girl, LGP. Over the next week drop the hours by a couple each night, then by the end of the week you will be in 12/12...takes the girls naturally into flowering, and gives the extra bit of veg grow inbetween....eh voila. Everyones happy.


had thought of doing that before but i'd mess it up and wouldnt remember what hours i've taken of, if any that day. good idea though


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2010)

I would go Red. 

I just used my HPS and my MH for the first few weeks for the initial flowers and to maintain the kelvin rating across the board. Not sure if this made a great difference. I have an HPS Son T which is supposedly good for both veg and flower anyway.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2010)

philips? master son t? think thats what i have, they did say it had blue in it i think, i was a fresh noob at the time, was just impressed with it lol


edit - light off at 22:00 back on at 10:00 with the red bulb, watch this space 

gonna update some pics of the veg room + flower room lol, then get a few hours kip b4 tonight!


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2010)

You'll be fine then. Just go with that from the 12/12. 

My first ever 400 was a Son T agro with a built in ballast (boy was that a bugger to hang, the whole unit at the time was about 250 GBP (and that was 15 years ago!) Police took that away though.....doh. They did send me a letter saying I could have it back, but I never went to collect it...fek that for a game of soldiers.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 1, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> hmmm options then....
> 
> i'm setting the veg room back up as we speak and had a thought. so should i swap to the red bulb now or wait a week?
> 
> gonna go for it i think, what nutes would u guys be feeding for the swap over in regds bloom grow? i've got biobizz grow and bloom from last time, although i'm going to the shop on friday to get my canna bio flores. would u start using the bloom today/tomorrow or wait a week? i've read this else where just wondered on ur thoughts?


 I use biobizz too. I stay on grow for the 1st week of 12/12 then half of each for the 2nd then full bloom from there. Thats how i do it but there are probably better ways but thats worked for me.
I still say flower now coz that haze will keep growing and growing. I've only grown one haze (super silver haze) and that fucker grew to 5 n half feet and i flipped it at 12 inches FFS


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2010)

lol @ dst






Lemon






Blue

Raised the screen up a bit








Next Gen's






The Veg Space






Veggie girls

nite peeps, back at 5am ish  lol


----------



## rasclot (Mar 1, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> lol @ dst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take it ur pushin the big button today
the girls look good mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

pull the trigger bro you know you wanna!!"!!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2010)

looking good mate gotta love throwing them into 12/12


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 1, 2010)

The time has come to...
Push the button.
The time has come...
Push the button.
THE TIME HAS COME TO...

Never has a song had so much relevance.

Flip it mate u know u wanna lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pull the trigger bro you know you wanna!!"!!!!


yep sir she's pulled!!!!



rasclot said:


> take it ur pushin the big button today
> the girls look good mate


yeah mate, sleeping as i type!




W Dragon said:


> looking good mate gotta love throwing them into 12/12


 its day one of 12/12 today when the lights come on 



SM4RT3 said:


> The time has come to...
> Push the button.
> The time has come...
> Push the button.
> ...


as u probs read bro, she's flippin flipped pmsl

on that note, i love working nites, good 2 be back 

have a bit of a dilema, really cant see me making it till 10am but i gotta swap my bulbs out. might have 2 give them 10 - 10 and a half hours dark 2nite and then just start the religious regime tonight. i try not to open my tent during the dark hour during flowering, hardly ever really. 

In the photo above u can see the clones, had really good results last time with the root riot cubes, not one failed. about 4 jiffys failed last time. got back all the root riot but 2 are all hanging over, not a chance, killed em  all the jiffys are looking healthy lol. did kinda realise this time i might not have had the clones inside the jiffys all the way, this time there in good. wanna get this cloning lark sorted out really, wasting valuable growth lol

How do you post videos on here from youtube, what html tags do i need 2 use? dont want loads of random vids, the occasional one here and there wont hurt lol

na cant make it any longer its nearly 8 which means 10 hours dark. night/morning peeps


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2010)

Lemon under screen, sophie in front






Blue under, sophie front. 






Well that lasted all of about 5mins lol, just popped my electric, not the breaker, just some safety thingy. i dunno really i'm no sparky lol. tried the 400 ballast on another plug socket but it did the same "captin i just do not have the power". shitty electrics.....

so no extra 400 around midday then chaps, might have 2 get me a blue and red cfl.... more cash lol, saying that i just need the bulb and the fitting, not gonna bother with a reflector? Don i know u use a cfl 2, what hps size and cfl u running?

i've also sorted out the screen so i've spread the tips out as evenly as possible and tucked the fan leaves under the screen (been reading) think they should be in there final positions. its hard 2 count but i'd recon there's around 30 possible tips per lady (that would be interesting on a human lol)

hope we're all well today? got a voicemail from work saying that i dont have 2 go 2nite, was supposed 2 be training some1 but they have said they can do it. (i'll probs get a phone call later asking me 2 bail him out) but i'll relax for now.

edit - ps will have 2 dig the rechargeable batteries out for the digital cam, forgot how much lines the 600hps gives of, wanky 60hz phones lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> Well that lasted all of about 5mins lol, just popped my electric, not the breaker, just some safety thingy. i dunno really i'm no sparky lol. tried the 400 ballast on another plug socket but it did the same "captin i just do not have the power". shitty electrics.....
> 
> so no extra 400 around midday then chaps, might have 2 get me a blue and red cfl.... more cash lol, saying that i just need the bulb and the fitting, not gonna bother with a reflector? Don i know u use a cfl 2, what hps size and cfl u running?
> 
> ...


lol, blowing ur electric sucks mate, u using a contactor or just pluggin straight into the wall socket?
Got my 600w today and my electric is shite, dont even have a circuit breaker box on the mains, just 1 fuse wire thing, u know the old fashion ones... hope the contactor will save me blowing it all.

Hows u doin mate, barin blowing ur electrics lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, blowing ur electric sucks mate, u using a contactor or just pluggin straight into the wall socket?
> Got my 600w today and my electric is shite, dont even have a circuit breaker box on the mains, just 1 fuse wire thing, u know the old fashion ones... hope the contactor will save me blowing it all.
> 
> Hows u doin mate, barin blowing ur electrics lol


cooolio bro! got the night of so chillin hard, hows u?  

just spoke 2 my mate who runs 4x 600 and he said that its coz of his contactor. just have a heavy duty timer plugged into wall, had a digital one stay on all the time so know the dramas about that lol. same timer for 2 and a half times now  instead of the cfls might have 2 get one of them instead. 

glad u got ur bulb, i'm running about 25/26 today with my air cooled, opened the window a crack and it took it to 23, i recon fresh air is better than re-circulated walm air, last time when i put the extraction near the window they went mental!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> cooolio bro! got the night of so chillin hard, hows u?
> 
> just spoke 2 my mate who runs 4x 600 and he said that its coz of his contactor. just have a heavy duty timer plugged into wall, had a digital one stay on all the time so know the dramas about that lol. same timer for 2 and a half times now  instead of the cfls might have 2 get one of them instead.
> 
> glad u got ur bulb, i'm running about 25/26 today with my air cooled, opened the window a crack and it took it to 23, i recon fresh air is better than re-circulated walm air, last time when i put the extraction near the window they went mental!


A night off is always good, nights killed me when i used to do them, im sticking with my 9-5 from now on lol

Im peechy thanks mate, tired but peechy.

Should get yourself a contactor, glad i got that advice on the uk thread, otherwise i think plugin it in on a trial today would have blown all my elecs, n thats not what u want... £30 for a 4 way, worth it just for peace of mind.

with my 2 125 CFL's im runnin at 78f, so god knows what its gonna be when i throw the 600 in, will have to take my plants out n try it when the time comes, dont want em meltin lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> A night off is always good, nights killed me when i used to do them, im sticking with my 9-5 from now on lol
> 
> Im peechy thanks mate, tired but peechy.
> 
> ...


not sure about f (just looked it up 25oC)but with ur cool tube it shoulnt add 2 much, i hope not any way bro. i've heard around 26-27oC is good, maby u'll have 2 turn one or both clfs of, no bother u wont need em lol  

night all


----------



## rasclot (Mar 3, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> not sure about f (just looked it up 25oC)but with ur cool tube it shoulnt add 2 much, i hope not any way bro. i've heard around 26-27oC is good, maby u'll have 2 turn one or both clfs of, no bother u wont need em lol
> 
> night all


 mate i wouldn worry bout it ive had 34oc + in my closet lol
didn seem to harm them


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> not sure about f (just looked it up 25oC)but with ur cool tube it shoulnt add 2 much, i hope not any way bro. i've heard around 26-27oC is good, maby u'll have 2 turn one or both clfs of, no bother u wont need em lol
> 
> night all


Hey Fingerez, hows things?

A general rule of thumb to get from C to F is double it and add 30... so 27C = 84F... by propper calculation it works out at just under 81F so just take off a few for good measure and your pretty much there.

Not got my cool tube/aerowing as yet mate, gonna just put tubin on the intake fan and have that fixed to the reflector when the 600w goes in, hopefully that will work in keeping the temps down, not as much as a cooltube but enough to get it closer to the plants and not fry them... I want atleast 1 cfl in to help with lower bud production... but thats gonna depend on heat, will wait and see.

On a seperate note, ur PS3 user arent u... did you get the error message that people have had from goin online, read it in yesterdays paper... XBOX rocks lol


----------



## rasclot (Mar 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Fingerez, hows things?
> 
> A general rule of thumb to get from C to F is double it and add 30... so 27C = 84F... by propper calculation it works out at just under 81F so just take off a few for good measure and your pretty much there.
> 
> ...


 yeah xbox is the way forward its all about mwf2


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 3, 2010)

rasclot said:


> mate i wouldn worry bout it ive had 34oc + in my closet lol
> didn seem to harm them


my temps have been all over the show lol but think 
its best around 25-30?



SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Fingerez, hows things?
> 
> A general rule of thumb to get from C to F is double it and add 30... so 27C = 84F... by propper calculation it works out at just under 81F so just take off a few for good measure and your pretty much there.
> 
> ...


errr na 2 ps3 mate, had my xbox from about 3 months after it come out, been back to micro$oft for free, think they replaced the m-board as it was old and had a known defect? the guarantee and warrenty had long run out  cant beat that for service  all my stuff is black now though so gonna upgrade to elite me thinks. only good thing about ps3 is u dont have 2 pay 2 go online...



rasclot said:


> yeah xbox is the way forward its all about mwf2


i used 2 be good at cod when i didnt have a job but now i'm rubbish at the new ones lol. loved playing the original on pc coke-ed out of my face lol

had a quick look at the girls this morning, the ones in the scrog are pokin there heads through nicley as i hoped they would. will update some pics 2moro when the lights are on. 


the traffic stopped for about 15 mins on the motorway earlier so i started 2 wrap one up. just as i was putting the stuff in it all started moving. if its stop start i can do it but it just started moving again lol. just had 2 abandon all hope and wait till i got home lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 3, 2010)

Comin along nicely Laz. Gonna have a nice lush screen there bro. Peace 1BMM.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 3, 2010)

sweet bro, so is u by the sounds of things, was reading ur thread a few mins ago! nice one on the hairy lady! it hurts killing em, even a boy lol. i didnt notice my blueberry was hermie till he/she was about a foot tall. learned my lesson lol.


----------



## moodster (Mar 3, 2010)

that scrog looks good las fingerez i would like a try at scrog but mine are different ages ! keep up the good work m8 what size light u got ?i just got a t5 for veg seems sweet im doing blue cheese its big buddhas 1 its about 5 weeks into flower and looks sweet


----------



## McNulty (Mar 4, 2010)

moodster said:


> that scrog looks good las fingerez i would like a try at scrog but mine are different ages ! keep up the good work m8 what size light u got ?i just got a t5 for veg seems sweet im doing blue cheese its big buddhas 1 its about 5 weeks into flower and looks sweet


Good stuff mate, pleased to see you have upgraded to the 600w club. and its also gd to know we are all usin the same gear, we just upgraded to 2 secret jardin tents , brilliant pieces of equipment!
your going to have some large ladies judging by the size you vegged them at.
just keep the dam council away frm them hehe!


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

All looks good in the land of stripeyness, Fingerez. hehe.

Did anyone sort you out on the youtube html? If not:

put the vid code in between [youtube] [ /youtube] without the spaces
the vid code is right after the v= on the url.
do it inthe Go Advanced option when posting and then press Preview to see if it works....before actually posting.

remember, bru remove the spaces in the code or it will not work. This is the only way to show someone by typing it without it producing a blank youtube page...which is quite annoying - been there, done that, lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 4, 2010)

moodster said:


> that scrog looks good las fingerez i would like a try at scrog but mine are different ages ! keep up the good work m8 what size light u got ?i just got a t5 for veg seems sweet im doing blue cheese its big buddhas 1 its about 5 weeks into flower and looks sweet


cheers bro, let me know about the big budda, trying 2 work out what mine is. u got any pics?



McNulty said:


> Good stuff mate, pleased to see you have upgraded to the 600w club. and its also gd to know we are all usin the same gear, we just upgraded to 2 secret jardin tents , brilliant pieces of equipment!
> your going to have some large ladies judging by the size you vegged them at.
> just keep the dam council away frm them hehe!


yes mate impressed with the secret jarden, got my mate 2 zip me in lol. also think the ladies are doing well 2day...



DST said:


> All looks good in the land of stripeyness, Fingerez. hehe.
> 
> Did anyone sort you out on the youtube html? If not:
> 
> ...


yeah cool mr DST got that cheers, another time i'll have a play  still havent found my batts for the camera lol







Lemon, was all tucked under, 2 days and she's pokin her tips out lol






Blue going mental, did the same 2 her!






Its good looking back at the pics, gonna sort the screen out so its more level. Not a bad pic from my phone with the hps 

Have a good nite peeps


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

just done a long night shift now the council contractors are here fixing my window with the sds power drill on hammer, arrrrrrrgggg lol. soon sleep then gonna rip my screen of my girls (very gently)after a long night debating it with my mate... gonna fix up a mobile screen for one though, if i can come up with the idea though...


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's an idea, Fingerez if you really want to keep the screen. Attached to each corner of the net a piece of string/tie/rope (whatever) Then with the 4 piece of sting, tie these off to the frame at the top of your tent. You can then raise the net by shortening the string/rope as required....if your not sure what I mean will throw a pic up for ya...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2010)

clever clogs!!! nice idea D


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

yeah got that idea. was thinking about something that was attached but will bear that in mind. cheers chaps


----------



## rasclot (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah got that idea. was thinking about something that was attached but will bear that in mind. cheers chaps


 nice bush u got there mate gonna get alot of bud from them good work


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

cheers bro will update with a pic with the screen off a bit later. still hanging from last nights work and the council this morning lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 5, 2010)

Get some pea netting, i use it and i think its good. When you put it up you'll think the holes are too big but after 3 weeks 12/12 its perfect and if you need it higher just stick another layer up, nay bother


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

Overall shot






Lemon stalk already 






Lemon, removed the screen. Think i need 2 trial this 1st b4 i jump in full scale. She'll spring back by 2moro, just gave her a helping hand.






screen on blue at a slight angle











the strut for the screen, this lady is now completely mobile now which is gonna make life easier 

probs gonna set my dripper system up at the weekend, got my canna bio but left it in my mates car. just gave the girls in the tent a nice flood feed in prep for the drippers. i'm a big fan of wet dry cycle for the roots, letting them dry out a bit whilst drip feeding then flood, normally at the weekends.



oscaroscar said:


> Get some pea netting, i use it and i think its good. When you put it up you'll think the holes are too big but after 3 weeks 12/12 its perfect and if you need it higher just stick another layer up, nay bother


ok bro cheers, might give that a go when there a bit bigger, for the top row. cut some holes out of that mesh as u suggested, looks a bit scrappy now but she'll change overnight i'm sure :0)


hope we're having a good friday? just chillin watchin a bit of tv gonna put some food on now  have a good weekend peeps, fingers


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

dont you hate it when u cant sleep, i'm laying in bed smoking bubble and still not sleeping coz of my body clock lol.
i was thinkin about the lemon before i decided to log on and wondering what she's gonna look like now i've removed the screen, how tall is she gonna get really? i suppose it was just some serious LST (with the screen) before flipping em over? Theres a nice coverage of foliage now with plenty of tips on the lady just gotta wait and see whats gonna happen next i suppose lol
its cool now i can prop the blue in the screen up 2 match the hight of the others and move it around. might throw another screen on one of the airpots still in veg but not decided yet. 
just trying to work out what growing technique works for me best, liking the LST stuff though it takes a bit longer 2 veg but looks like its gonna be worth the wait?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2010)

Morning/afternoon people how are we today???

Still not a lot to see on the porn front but this is where its all gonna start happening from. What with me working away occasionally time is gonna fly by, for me at least lol.

Hopefully from now on i will be giving weekly picture updates, as mentioned gonna be out and about the country working, so u northerners best watch out, only kiddin 






Time for a clean up me thinks, gotta be on top of all that coz of the foooooookin PM. looks like its subsided with the neem oil, only been spraying a few days. need 2 look into a backup plan really.






Lemon, checked the pot's rim (well us rodgers are gay apparently) and it does have the section missing so 100% the same one, i have a habbit of messing things up like that lol.






Blue with her movable SGROG, if u can call it that.


The side by sides where from about 09/02/10 and today, roughly 3weeks 4days.

Off to town 2 get some breakfast, let me know chaps how tall u recon they will end? another 12" from here???


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 6, 2010)

It all looks Kool and the gang mate. From my limited experience (i've only been doing it just over a year) it depends a lot on the strain but i usually flower when they are a third of the size you want them to finish at. 
I hope you enjoyed your brekkie mate. I know what you mean, my body clock is fucked coz of work. I started at 3:30am yesterday and didn't finish til 5pm FFS and thats what its like every week. my start times vary from day to day so i can't get in to any routine


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> It all looks Kool and the gang mate. From my limited experience (i've only been doing it just over a year) it depends a lot on the strain but i usually flower when they are a third of the size you want them to finish at.
> I hope you enjoyed your brekkie mate. I know what you mean, my body clock is fucked coz of work. I started at 3:30am yesterday and didn't finish til 5pm FFS and thats what its like every week. my start times vary from day to day so i can't get in to any routine


lol bro i'm starting at 9am monday aprox 200miles away lol. had a nice french stick with chick and sweet corn, not really bfast but i can eat that any time. 

cheers 4 advice bro, so u recon they could strech up quite a bit then? could be interesting 


right then chaps, time 4 a coffee and a zoot then mass clear up mission. got some individual pot trays 2 save a bit of mess in future from watering draining out the bottom, plus it can soak back up with time. reading uncle bens thread last night and he recomends not giving em much of a dry cycle with organics as when they dry out there more liable for salt build ups. can do without flushing every week thanks, normaly just do that half way through with very week nutes (softsecrets tip)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 6, 2010)

Looking good Laz. Cant wait to see that cheese grow up. I got some green house seeds cheese variety im anxiously awaiting on lol. Nice work bro Peace1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2010)

yeah bro cant wait for the blue, will be better when i get the uk under the flower probs a month or so away from here. i had a plan and i'm sticking 2 it, i always change my mind lol. thanx 4 input mate


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

blue cheese? I grew that once, very nice it was too


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> blue cheese? I grew that once, very nice it was too


yeah mate, this is a different cutting than the one i used on my 1st and 2nd, wanted 2 give this one a go 2 work out which one was nicer. i'm thinking they could be the same by the colour and the leave pattens/shape. obviously i cant tell untill later but any one know how many diff strains of blue cheese there are? my original is beautiful, kept it alive in veg, took some clones then gave the mother away.

looks like i didnt fully get rid of my mites, was checking for formation of small hairs and noticed a few very small pin pricks of white. got my microscope out and confirmed it grrrrr. i've been spraying with neem for a few days which suffocates them aparently, didnt get chance 2 use it last time, got some stuff from the shop which killed em. i recon that it dont kill the eggs or something and i should of re applied a few days later or something, wasnt any instructions just how much to use per L. sprayed em with it today and gonna re-apply in a few days time. hopefully should get rid of em for good this time. 

anything else nature wants to throw at me???? lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

be carefull u dunt jinx yaself, I got rid of mites only to fight powdery mildew and thats a bastad i can tell ya lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2010)

grrrrrr exactly the same but looks like i got my mites back. what products u use mate? for both problems?


----------



## eightenough (Mar 6, 2010)

hey man, looking good. i just got my hands on a blue cheese clone yesterday. i am really excited to grow this strain. i need to grow her up for a mother first. she is so small, but has shot a tap root out the bottom. i am subbed and cant wait to see how your blue cheese goes.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

ive used several things for pm best stuff is sumink called sillinal u get from holland>>>>>>>http://www.graankorrel.nl/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=45_355&products_id=2255

And this stuff for the mites>>>>>>> http://www.thegreenhouseffect.co.uk/pest-control/pest-control/spider-mite-control.html


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2010)

safe bro, i've got a dutch mate he can translate the instructions but i can see the main things, PM, 100% natural makes 25L lol. nice one. have some stuff for the mites but will try that if they come back. gonna spray them in a few days with the last of the smelly treatment lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

yeah it smells like creasote and petrol dont it nasty stuff but the mites hate it too lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2010)

mine smells like pest aside, i cover my mouth and nose when i spray, fooook that lol


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 6, 2010)

hey las fingerez, your grow looks like its doin great besides the mites i also use neem oil to kill them. if their in veg i just drench them with neem than once they have dried i place laidy bugs intheir to finish off the eggs and remaining living mites, and after that i always keep ladybugs as a preventer. i also always have lady bugs with my girls in flower to make sure i dont have to deal with them and have to spray and risk pm or mold. i say u should buy a big bag full i got 1500 for 10 dollors and it has lasted for the last 2 months and still got about 500 in the fridge waiting to be deployed into action, oh and im subbed plants are lookin great


----------



## SCOTTISH NEIL (Mar 6, 2010)

hi there i grew 4 blue cheese plants and got 26 oz of them with a hydro kit dr180 tent and 600 sod light in ten weeks. feel free to ask me anything and i will try and help u.oh and i meant to say that was my first time.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey las fingerez, your grow looks like its doin great besides the mites i also use neem oil to kill them. if their in veg i just drench them with neem than once they have dried i place laidy bugs intheir to finish off the eggs and remaining living mites, and after that i always keep ladybugs as a preventer. i also always have lady bugs with my girls in flower to make sure i dont have to deal with them and have to spray and risk pm or mold. i say u should buy a big bag full i got 1500 for 10 dollors and it has lasted for the last 2 months and still got about 500 in the fridge waiting to be deployed into action, oh and im subbed plants are lookin great


cheers bro, good 2 have u here! nice 2 have a few guys from over the pond like lol. cheers 4 the advice and comment


----------



## bender420 (Mar 7, 2010)

got dang man sorry to hear bout the mites. I have my fingers crossed, i hate fucking PM, i hear mites are a whole nther chapter.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 7, 2010)

bender420 said:


> got dang man sorry to hear bout the mites. I have my fingers crossed, i hate fucking PM, i hear mites are a whole nther chapter.


 that fukin pm is everywhere ive got mine under control at the min with high temps n below 30% rh it doesn seem to grow in that climate ive only got till thursday till i chop i was thinkin of cleaning my closet with dettol 99.9% multi surface cleaner before the next lot go into flowering do ya reckon that will get it clean n rid of pm?


----------



## bender420 (Mar 7, 2010)

rasclot said:


> that fukin pm is everywhere ive got mine under control at the min with high temps n below 30% rh it doesn seem to grow in that climate ive only got till thursday till i chop i was thinkin of cleaning my closet with dettol 99.9% multi surface cleaner before the next lot go into flowering do ya reckon that will get it clean n rid of pm?



it could work if you keep the climate under tight control. 

Although from here on out my fight with PM will be a preventative measure with sulfur.

i reckon vaporizing sulfur is the single most effective in treatment and effectiveness. 

what do you guys think?


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2010)

I aint tried a sulpher burner yet, sounds like some fucking about to me. Im using a product called sillinal from ecostyle, works a treat tho its not copleatly shifted it, its easy enough to use jus spray them wen lights go out and watch ya bds with it, could end up in bud rot if it dont dry.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2010)

100% tested way of getting rid of spider mites. Hayduke done it and it worked a treat for him. Large plastic bags (if you can get clear ones all the better) put each of your girls in a bag and then create a seal with a valve to put a hose in. Then pump that bag full of CO2.....wham bam thank you mam. Mites die, eggs die, and the plants get a real nice CO2 boost. I think he done it over a day or two (so if you get clear bags then the plant is still getting light as well.) Might sound a mission but he said it worked a treat....

I use the same as Westy for PM. Organic and works, i Like that.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 7, 2010)

SCOTTISH NEIL said:


> hi there i grew 4 blue cheese plants and got 26 oz of them with a hydro kit dr180 tent and 600 sod light in ten weeks. feel free to ask me anything and i will try and help u.oh and i meant to say that was my first time.


thanks bro, cheers 4 support. u done well on ur 1st grow, see if u can replicate it now 



bender420 said:


> got dang man sorry to hear bout the mites. I have my fingers crossed, i hate fucking PM, i hear mites are a whole nther chapter.


thanks 4 support bro, had them last time half way through so been gone a month or so... grrrr lol



rasclot said:


> that fukin pm is everywhere ive got mine under control at the min with high temps n below 30% rh it doesn seem to grow in that climate ive only got till thursday till i chop i was thinkin of cleaning my closet with dettol 99.9% multi surface cleaner before the next lot go into flowering do ya reckon that will get it clean n rid of pm?


i dont no really bro but i heard the low rh is good for getting rid of pm, mold etc. how are you watering though bro? my house is damp, think i'd struggle 2 get the rh down but gonna try. just fired up the 400mh. 1kw 2day lol 
i think i'm lucky i noticed it early as i think it came in with my compost from homebase, wont be buying that one again. dont know about the detol but i think there is some mold and mildue cleaning stuff. i'm using hydrogen peroxide from the chemist. one small bottle for a quid and it will last u ages. i use that when i'm on a big clean of the fish tank, as my mums bf (fish tank pro lol) said its the only cleaning product u should use. if its good enough for my fish then its good enough for my girls.



bender420 said:


> it could work if you keep the climate under tight control.
> 
> Although from here on out my fight with PM will be a preventative measure with sulfur.
> 
> ...


i'm wary coz i sleep in the same room and might take out my fish tank if i mess it up. last resort for me. sounds a bit harsh bro as a preventative, u read up on neem oil mate? 



mr west said:


> I aint tried a sulpher burner yet, sounds like some fucking about to me. Im using a product called sillinal from ecostyle, works a treat tho its not copleatly shifted it, its easy enough to use jus spray them wen lights go out and watch ya bds with it, could end up in bud rot if it dont dry.


 cheers westy

foookin work, gotta get up at the crack of arse 2moro after a week of lates, gonna kill me. went 2 bed late and got up early 2 shift my body clock around. i'll be back on nites next week lol, does my head in.
i suppose i better start on todays mission then, gonna blitz out my house, i dont live dirty, just crap everywhere. My mate said its part fish tank shop, part grow shop, part dj shop and part lumber yard (converting the loft, no i'm not really mrs council lady) its only a one bed house (yes the exist lol). on with the missions...


----------



## moodster (Mar 7, 2010)

hows the exodus coming along m8 just picked up a exodus x cindy 99 should be sweet


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 7, 2010)

DST said:


> 100% tested way of getting rid of spider mites. Hayduke done it and it worked a treat for him. Large plastic bags (if you can get clear ones all the better) put each of your girls in a bag and then create a seal with a valve to put a hose in. Then pump that bag full of CO2.....wham bam thank you mam. Mites die, eggs die, and the plants get a real nice CO2 boost. I think he done it over a day or two (so if you get clear bags then the plant is still getting light as well.) Might sound a mission but he said it worked a treat....
> 
> I use the same as Westy for PM. Organic and works, i Like that.


god knows how i missed ya mate. would consider that but havent a clue where 2 get the co2 from lol



moodster said:


> hows the exodus coming along m8 just picked up a exodus x cindy 99 should be sweet


not good mate, mites and PM 


got my temps up to 30 in the foliage and 28 above the light, rh is still over 40 on both but i have watered. gonna have 2 water a load as going away for a couple of days. wonder how ras keeps his rh down with watering everyday?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2010)

Evening people hows it going?

Got an idea of youtube for a heated prop, got the heat mat from ebay for cheep 2nd hand. got a fish tank plant growing bulb i started off with laying ontop of the plastic lid. there doing great in there  knackered so short and sweet gonna get a shower and get 2 bed. night all.

fingerez







Sorry guys gonna buy some batteries 2moro.







next gens in new heated prop

















Bio in the house, "gotta make that change"


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Fingerez...

Your ladies lookin sweet as always mate... love the idea for ur heated prop, will be using that when the cloning bug takes me lol... take it easy.

Catch u later

Peace


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Mar 11, 2010)

hey fingerez, you've been keepin yaself mighty busy! 

sulpher burners work. friend of mine hangs it a few feet above his set-up, it gets turned on for 15 minutes per day

----during those 15 minutes, he has things timed so that all circulation is cut (i.e. fans turn off)----

seems to eradicate PM COMPLETELY. i too use silinal, and it has worked "a treat" thus far as well - but i still gotta watch it with that stuff.

what's the status of the PM on your plants? subdued i hope?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Fingerez...
> 
> Your ladies lookin sweet as always mate... love the idea for ur heated prop, will be using that when the cloning bug takes me lol... take it easy.
> 
> ...


kool bro didnt notice ur post for some reason. hope ur good mate?



rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> hey fingerez, you've been keepin yaself mighty busy!
> 
> sulpher burners work. friend of mine hangs it a few feet above his set-up, it gets turned on for 15 minutes per day
> 
> ...


yeah kinda been spraying with neem and has subdued it a bit by the looks of things. gonna be bringing them worse effected things upstairs at the weekend 


RIGHT. been in a crappy mood all week and now i've realised some shit and feel much better "i've got a plan and i'm sticking to it" was pissed right of with work, 430 miles no hotel, 14 + 12 + 11 hour days gettin paid for 10. dont get overtime on travel only on site 

so bit crap deal, gonna get this project out of the way coz i'm gonna learn loads then get a new job me thinks. gotta save up for some wheels though, just drive my work van everywhere.

gonna heave my arse up the shop in a bit n get some batteries and food  if you see another update its gonna be of the girls lookin sexy


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2010)

Lemon






Blue






Sophie

well them batts lasted long, couldnt even get any close ups  oh well not much to see really, just a few hairs so far and a little stretching, not much as i thought though 

hope everyone is well?

Fingers


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

Seems a common thing, my battery's also died mid pic!! Looking good bru. How's the mite situation?

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2010)

cheers bro, sprayed them with the stuff but havent checked, gonna do it again at weekend 2 make sure i got rid of em before flowering properly starts


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> Lemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump bump bump.....


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 11, 2010)

lookin good man how long have they been in flower again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2010)

countdown to dank in about 8 n a bit weeks Las?


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> Lemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucking batterys suck big balls but ya gals looking less liney las mate which is good. Id stick with expensive batterys for ur can cuz the cheaper pound shop types las about aslong as a virgin at an orgy maybe less.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol @ leaves in foreground getting pushed down by the tent sucking in by the extraction 

Had to put the airpots lemon and blue up in the tent yesterday and gave them all a good drink as going away for 4/5 days and no1 2 water. Lemon is looking a little lime green, may have 2 give her a drink of nitrozyme when i get back, upped the feed a little too.

Have a good week peeps 

Fingerez

edit - aunt coming round just rung, de-green the place time lol


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2010)

You too lad. Good luck with the trip.

DST


----------



## BlackRoses (Mar 15, 2010)

Your babes are going very nice bro!!
I'm subscribed! got some Blue Cheese in my Avatar too there 
Very very good shit!! heavy stoner and the taste is out of this world!! very hazy nice!
+rep!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 17, 2010)

DST said:


> You too lad. Good luck with the trip.
> 
> DST


cheers but no cigar on that one, just got back. getting reprimanded 2moro for saying no to a job in wales on my way back from up north or on my day off. the geeza is a prick any way. bit of a crap time 2 possibly loose my job but i'm sure life will go on bro.



BlackRoses said:


> Your babes are going very nice bro!!
> I'm subscribed! got some Blue Cheese in my Avatar too there
> Very very good shit!! heavy stoner and the taste is out of this world!! very hazy nice!
> +rep!!!


yes sir the blue cheese is v.nice mate  thanks for the post bro!


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2010)

Management brings the cock out of people who are dicks (if you know what I mean) Good luck with it bru, loosing a job is never a good thing but I am sure you'll be right!!

Girls all okay? 

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 18, 2010)

DST said:


> Management brings the cock out of people who are dicks (if you know what I mean) Good luck with it bru, loosing a job is never a good thing but I am sure you'll be right!!
> 
> Girls all okay?
> 
> Peace, DST


kinda got it sorted been demoted to a B grade from an A, only for 6 weeks but i might stay as a B coz i cant be arsed with all the responsibility. 

the girls are great cheers, checked for nanas when the light came on but couldnt see any  pulled the 2 in airpots down from the flower room to the veg room, only been @ 12/12 for a few days so hoping they wouldnt really of noticed. 






Overall






Blue






Lemon


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 18, 2010)

lookin good why did u pull the 2 out back to veg


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 18, 2010)

I think that was a good move taking those plant out of the flower tent coz the ones that are in there are gonna need all that room lol
Everything looks great, a picture of health. I'll rep you if it lets me


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 18, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> lookin good why did u pull the 2 out back to veg


just wanted 2 veg them a bit longer and get some cuttings maby, plus i didnt know what was going on with my job, clones sell for a fair bit round here, i paid 15quid for my original blue cheese lol



oscaroscar said:


> I think that was a good move taking those plant out of the flower tent coz the ones that are in there are gonna need all that room lol
> Everything looks great, a picture of health. I'll rep you if it lets me


do u think so bro, wanted 2 chuck another one at least in after a month or so. they have stretched quite a bit over the last few days 
edit and thanks bro


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 18, 2010)

In a month you'll have a better idea on how much space you'll have. I reckon those gals will fill that tent to the brim lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 19, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> In a month you'll have a better idea on how much space you'll have. I reckon those gals will fill that tent to the brim lol


lol well thats not a bad thing i guess! 

gonna do a big update 2moro evening, charging the batts for the cam now lol. have been to the shop again, needed 2 cheer myself up after nearly loosing my job. got the proper fan for my air cooled light, contactor and 400w hps bulb. have finally got both of em running! sorted the cool tube out, when i was changing the adapter i was surprised how mangled it looks. you can get me 2 fix ur computer but dont let me any ware near ur electrics lol.

bud porn to follow chaps, nearly 3 weeks so only little but can see where the main buds are going to be forming. 

edit - just ordered sour diesel, white diesel and amnesia lemon  (one of each)


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> lol well thats not a bad thing i guess!
> 
> gonna do a big update 2moro evening, charging the batts for the cam now lol. have been to the shop again, needed 2 cheer myself up after nearly loosing my job. got the proper fan for my air cooled light, contactor and 400w hps bulb. have finally got both of em running! sorted the cool tube out, when i was changing the adapter i was surprised how mangled it looks. you can get me 2 fix ur computer but dont let me any ware near ur electrics lol.
> 
> ...


Morning Fingerez...

What kinda fan u bought for your cool tube ? I was thinkin about gettin the 125A HVK only £60, so think that will be a payday jobby.

Good to see some new strains on ur list, where u order them from ?

Hope your well mate.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Morning Fingerez...
> 
> What kinda fan u bought for your cool tube ? I was thinkin about gettin the 125A HVK only £60, so think that will be a payday jobby.
> 
> ...


Morning bro! Yeah i'm well mate, woke up in a much better mood! Just gotta put the house back 2gether after last nights couldnt be bothered attitude (tools everywhere, wrappings from new toys)

fitted the 125a hkv to the aerowing last night after the lights went off. woke up at 11am to 21oc  the whole shade feels cooler already, lets see by 1pm when i'm putting the 400 up in my old cool tube, vertical though  wonder what the heat will be when thats fired up? i'm guessing 27oc fans full blast.

hope ur cool bro? any plans 4 2day? I'm tyding up and getting high, oh and popping over 2 my mates room 2 help him out.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> Morning bro! Yeah i'm well mate, woke up in a much better mood! Just gotta put the house back 2gether after last nights couldnt be bothered attitude (tools everywhere, wrappings from new toys)
> 
> fitted the 125a hkv to the aerowing last night after the lights went off. woke up at 11am to 21oc  the whole shade feels cooler already, lets see by 1pm when i'm putting the 400 up in my old cool tube, vertical though  wonder what the heat will be when thats fired up? i'm guessing 27oc fans full blast.
> 
> hope ur cool bro? any plans 4 2day? I'm tyding up and getting high, oh and popping over 2 my mates room 2 help him out.


The same fan i will be gettin, glad its pullin ur temps down a lot, i want mine really so i can flip it to 600 or maybe keep at 400 and throw my 125CFL in for lower buds, at the min the 400 with the 100A fan and the aerowing cooler doesnt get that hot, can touch the glass for some time and the plant tips are about 2-3" away, so its pretty good.

Glad your in a better mood mate, and you cant beat playin with new toys, no matter how much mess they make.

Yeah im takin my niece to see 3D alice in wonderland later on, i wanna watch it, so the niece is a good excuse lol, part from that, not much really.

Smoke a J for us mate.

O and i put latest pics in UK thread last night, they gettin a little stretchy but seem ok, take a peek lol (pg 470)


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> The same fan i will be gettin, glad its pullin ur temps down a lot, i want mine really so i can flip it to 600 or maybe keep at 400 and throw my 125CFL in for lower buds, at the min the 400 with the 100A fan and the aerowing cooler doesnt get that hot, can touch the glass for some time and the plant tips are about 2-3" away, so its pretty good.
> 
> Glad your in a better mood mate, and you cant beat playin with new toys, no matter how much mess they make.
> 
> ...


foooooook me bro. glad what i said come true! there massive now bro, u wanna flip em soon or there gonna be pretty big mate. is olivias soil a bit damper than lily's (lily cole is banging) its just where the leaves are drooping a little, might not be the case but the exact thing happened 2 me


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> foooooook me bro. glad what i said come true! there massive now bro, u wanna flip em soon or there gonna be pretty big mate. is olivias soil a bit damper than lily's (lily cole is banging) its just where the leaves are drooping a little, might not be the case but the exact thing happened 2 me


Lol i knows....

Nah mate they get exactly the same amount of water poured in exactly the same way, they do have a tendancy to dry out pretty bloody quick though, i think the canna pro soil drains maybe a little to fast, after a good water 2 days later i check the soil moisture with my probe thing and it pretty much reads dry, i dont know whats goin on with the droopy leaves, the nitro problem has gone though so im happy about that, just looks bare on the bottom branches from me trimming the dead leaves away, there was a few lol, im keeping a close eye on water n droop though coz i think they look droopy, but part from that not a lot i can do really.

Was reading the canna guide the hydro shop gave me and it states that flowering starts 1-3 week after you flip, so i may flip tonight, carry on feeding with the Terra Vega and in 2 week buy my flower nutes n start feeding them then.

and Lily Cole is bangin lol


----------



## Juggalomidgetfahker (Mar 20, 2010)

Great thread so far, can't wait til these are done...


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Lol i knows....
> 
> Nah mate they get exactly the same amount of water poured in exactly the same way, they do have a tendancy to dry out pretty bloody quick though, i think the canna pro soil drains maybe a little to fast, after a good water 2 days later i check the soil moisture with my probe thing and it pretty much reads dry, i dont know whats goin on with the droopy leaves, the nitro problem has gone though so im happy about that, just looks bare on the bottom branches from me trimming the dead leaves away, there was a few lol, im keeping a close eye on water n droop though coz i think they look droopy, but part from that not a lot i can do really.
> 
> ...


yeah thats right, they dont even notice for a week or so and just stretch for the light. mine have stretched about 10-12" so far, will measure and stick it on my update later. have a good day bro and the same 2 the rest of RIU


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah thats right, they dont even notice for a week or so and just stretch for the light. mine have stretched about 10-12" so far, will measure and stick it on my update later. have a good day bro and the same 2 the rest of RIU


Will check up on ur update later on mate.

Have a good day yourself

Peace


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2010)

Juggalomidgetfahker said:


> Great thread so far, can't wait til these are done...


thanks 4 stopping by bro, grab urself a bean bag this ones gonna last a while 



SM4RT3 said:


> Will check up on ur update later on mate.
> 
> Have a good day yourself
> 
> Peace


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2010)

wots up las mate a whole page and no pics?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2010)

Overall






Blue






Lemon

just for u bro lol! hows the fish??? getting my 6ft-er on friday


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2010)

fish seem fine after the fungus treatment, ill prolly get some guppy fems next week


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> getting my 6ft-er on friday


now that sounds like a manly mans fish!  i can catch a big squid and we can watch them fight. now that would be a trippy thing to have going on in your room


----------



## kmoo (Mar 20, 2010)

oh they look lovely lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

kmoo said:


> oh they look lovely lol


morning Kmoo luv, soz bout rushing off last night lol ur turn now saoon init? Have u got ya jammys on and a nice cup of hawlicks lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 21, 2010)

morning westy....you shit bed mate?


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

nah Im up most days b4 noon lol, cant help it must be getting old lol. Lgp is still sleeping tho lmao


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah i,m up early too mate...i have no choice in the matter


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

its not that early now mind, 1212 on my clock lol but yeah every day im up early and some days i stay up lol>>>>>>>>>>> the first lot of deep purple yumminess


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2010)

dont think there's ever been so much interest, wonder if its the forthcoming porn that everyone is waiting for. just to tease you i've taken 2 days worth of pics, gonna upload the good ones later, got some stuff 2 do...



mr west said:


> fish seem fine after the fungus treatment, ill prolly get some guppy fems next week


i got some orange swordtails from my local shop and one had fin rot. used esha products (for white spot 2) seems to have worked so can recomend them. i think its bad treatment from the suppliers/shops?



tip top toker said:


> now that sounds like a manly mans fish!  i can catch a big squid and we can watch them fight. now that would be a trippy thing to have going on in your room


lol i wish bro, just a 6ft tank. probs the biggest will get 12-15inches (clown loach)



kmoo said:


> oh they look lovely lol


thanks mate  



mr west said:


> morning Kmoo luv, soz bout rushing off last night lol ur turn now saoon init? Have u got ya jammys on and a nice cup of hawlicks lol


gotta love the horlics lol



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> morning westy....you shit bed mate?





mr west said:


> its not that early now mind, 1212 on my clock lol but yeah every day im up early and some days i stay up lol>>>>>>>>>>> the first lot of deep purple yumminess


hate my body clock, up at all crazy times n that, some days sleep for 12 hours on my day off but others can only sleep for 6 lol


edit - update coming later, got no work all week so nothing 2 get up for except maby sorting out my front garden


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2010)

Good evening/afternoon/morning ladies and gents, hope we are all well. Have been having fun round my mates room, he's letting me take charge this time (2.4m2 - 4x 600w) might get brave and upload a pic or 2 later.

Any way's the time that we have all been waiting for (well I have) bud porn....

My apologies for the out of focus shots, have played with the macro settings but aint much better






Overall shot. Yes Oscar i recon u might be right about the space. Have got rid of my other Blue 2day, been LST and SRCOGed at my mates. Think i should be able 2 fit the other Lemon in the airpot in. (singed Sophie - read on)











Sophie, as suspected looks a little more advanced in flowering than the others?






Singed Sophie, was watering yesterday pushed her up against the glass of the cool tube. By the looks of things she didnt like the extreme heat or light lol. Did the same kinda thing to the lemon, except a few leaves touched the MH bulb, she didnt like that either lol
















Lemon Haze, smelling beautiful, not overly strong but sweet and citrus like.


















Blue Cheese, looking a little yellow in 1st pic but its the light, the lemon is more yellow than that lol. Smelling good but i'm almost sure already its not going to have the potency of my original Blue Cheese snip.







Side lighting lol, only on 3 hours either side of "midday" (6hours) gonna be ramping up to 7.5-8 in a few weeks the maby back down again towards the end







temp with both lights running, i could blag it and say its 25.1 but it was 26.1 the screen is a bit mashed from falling in the wet tray a few times! you just have press the screen a bit lol running at 26.9 today in the canopy 


twisted topped freak (lemon)





I fimmed this girl a week before flowering as i was going to stretch her out some more (glad i didnt now lol) i did it to 3, the other 2 are ok but this is the main one in the middle of the plant  lol. i wanna chop freaky little head off but gonna leave it to see what happens lol.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lookin fuckin nice Fingerez... some nice lil rose buds on them ladies, nice small n pert, just how i like em... errr lol.

And u doin well on ur temps with the extra 400, im jealous, im on 28C with just the 1 400


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2010)

now u know why i over did it with extraction  hope ur ladies are good mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

there all looking good mate especially the little freaky be good to see what happens with that, i had to add another 12" fan last night to keep the temps down, you gonna have a chill out wk mate?


----------



## Heads Up (Mar 21, 2010)

las fingerez, very nice. I'm curious as to how your lemon haze turns out. I can't get enough of that lemony smell. My partner has a lemon skunk hanging, we chopped his crop yesterday and I have a sour diesel going that has a nice lemony smell. Give us a smoke update over at the six hundred when your babies are finished.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> Good evening/afternoon/morning ladies and gents, hope we are all well. Have been having fun round my mates room, he's letting me take charge this time (2.4m2 - 4x 600w) might get brave and upload a pic or 2 later.
> 
> Any way's the time that we have all been waiting for (well I have) bud porn....
> 
> ...


PAGE BUMP



W Dragon said:


> there all looking good mate especially the little freaky be good to see what happens with that, i had to add another 12" fan last night to keep the temps down, you gonna have a chill out wk mate?


yeah mate relaxing up lol. love the little freak really lol 



Heads Up said:


> las fingerez, very nice. I'm curious as to how your lemon haze turns out. I can't get enough of that lemony smell. My partner has a lemon skunk hanging, we chopped his crop yesterday and I have a sour diesel going that has a nice lemony smell. Give us a smoke update over at the six hundred when your babies are finished.


thanks bro, have smoked some lemon before and loved it, had 2 make a decision to get rid of a lemon or blue. lemon won lol. have just ordered sour diesel and amnesia lemon as it goes lol (can anyone tell i like lemon yet lol) to be honest i had no idea the SD was lemony so even more chuffed

new strains ordered over weekend.

1. G13 Haze
2. Amnesia Lemon
3. Sour Diesel
4. White Diesel
5. K-Train
6. S.A.G.E
7. L.S.D

the flavour train is arriving soon lol, my mouth is watering at the thought of the sage hmmmmm 

edit - got rid of my blue in the airpot today its round my mates now, not gonna have enough space and not keeping that strain, got another much more potent version. have scroged them both.











This LemonHaze will be vegged and trained for aprox 2 weeks before flowering. Its already had aprox 1month in the pot mainly under blue cfl but 400mh for a few weeks.











Blue Cheese


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks to who ever gave me rep, how comes its a different colour? lol


----------



## redwolf666 (Mar 21, 2010)

commin along good man,keep up tha good work eh


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2010)

redwolf666 said:


> commin along good man,keep up tha good work eh


thank you sir, loving the avatar bro made me chuckle lol


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 21, 2010)

i like the homade screen i was gonna do somthin like that but never got around to it


----------



## 10jed (Mar 21, 2010)

This may have been answered already... sorry I didn't read the entire thread! Casey Jones is by Head Seeds, and is available in seed form. As far as I know, he only sells on Seedbay http://seedbay.com/index.php?a=5&b=1 Head's gear comes and goes there so you have to watch for it. Great gear from what I have heard though!

Jed


----------



## redwolf666 (Mar 21, 2010)

lol cant beat oreos for the munchies, i had a bag once and amazingly 10 mins later they had all dissapeared


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i like the homade screen i was gonna do somthin like that but never got around to it


need 2 be able 2 move my girls so it makes sense this way for me 



10jed said:


> This may have been answered already... sorry I didn't read the entire thread! Casey Jones is by Head Seeds, and is available in seed form. As far as I know, he only sells on Seedbay http://seedbay.com/index.php?a=5&b=1 Head's gear comes and goes there so you have to watch for it. Great gear from what I have heard though!
> 
> Jed


yeah i'm after the CJ and the headband, have heard there the s**t lol



redwolf666 said:


> lol cant beat oreos for the munchies, i had a bag once and amazingly 10 mins later they had all dissapeared


pmsl


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

looks like u wiorking extra hard there mate the lasses will thank u for it tho


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice set of updates, must have missed yer thread for a miunte as the girls seem to be going along dancingly fingerez!!! Good temps as well. At that level you could probably ramp up the amount of light you are giving them...

the blue rep comes from someone giving you rep who hasn't got any to give (like a new person giving rep)

Anyway, rep your way if it's possible...

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2010)

Ah well, no Rep, maybe next time when it allows me....


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> looks like u wiorking extra hard there mate the lasses will thank u for it tho


cheers bro, i do put some effort in. still new 2 it all really, waiting for the day i dont check it every day lol.



DST said:


> Nice set of updates, must have missed yer thread for a miunte as the girls seem to be going along dancingly fingerez!!! Good temps as well. At that level you could probably ramp up the amount of light you are giving them...
> 
> the blue rep comes from someone giving you rep who hasn't got any to give (like a new person giving rep)
> 
> ...


Thanks Big D, i was thinking on the same kinda ways about the light gonna flip the timer round a bit more. was thinking i'm replicating summer in a short space, wanna be getting them to think its middle summer sometime next week i'm guessing? i've been slowly increacing the feeds. 1.8ec and 5.9ph and a little more veg nutes in the lemon as she was looking a little lime green in places.

I think my body clock thinks i'm working, in bed at 1am ish and up at 8am arrrggg wanted another lie in. oh well stuff 2 do around the house gonna go get breakfast i think  hope we all have a good day


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Ah well, no Rep, maybe next time when it allows me....


cool mate u repped me the other day, i tried 2 rep u back but.... bit of a sham in any way


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> cool mate u repped me the other day, i tried 2 rep u back but.... bit of a sham in any way


Yup, reping is a funny thing. Did you check out Your Life is a Game video? I posted the link on the 600. It's worth a watch when you have 28 minutes spare, quite an eye opener.

Heres the link just incase:
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/311100-your-life-game.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2010)

loving the bushy grow man, especially the 4 canes with a net across, nice work fella. 

buds a gogo soon enough


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 22, 2010)

Its moving along nicely mate. I don't think you'll ever get to the stage where you won't look in on your plants for a day or two, i know i can't lmao I have a look before i go to work and as soon as i get in i go and feed 'em and do what ever else needs doing and then again before bed and maybe once in between, i'm obsessed lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 22, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> now u know why i over did it with extraction  hope ur ladies are good mate?


Indeed, i like your way of thinking lol... 

Ladies are lookin pretty good mate, checked on them after work and i seem to have got the temps down to 80F by venting into the attick which has enabled me to leave the air in cupboard open and the window open, not sure if that will be the temps from now on or just coz its been cold as fuck today, but all cooling helps.

How u doin mate?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Yup, reping is a funny thing. Did you check out Your Life is a Game video? I posted the link on the 600. It's worth a watch when you have 28 minutes spare, quite an eye opener.
> 
> Heres the link just incase:
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/311100-your-life-game.html


interesting stuff man, love all the conspiracy theory's and that lol. mind control (kinda) thats scary like



Don Gin and Ton said:


> loving the bushy grow man, especially the 4 canes with a net across, nice work fella.
> 
> buds a gogo soon enough


thanks mate, u and DST gave me the idea really "a mini movable scrog" some one said lol might of even been u bro lol



oscaroscar said:


> Its moving along nicely mate. I don't think you'll ever get to the stage where you won't look in on your plants for a day or two, i know i can't lmao I have a look before i go to work and as soon as i get in i go and feed 'em and do what ever else needs doing and then again before bed and maybe once in between, i'm obsessed lol


i'm like a teenager with a crush lol cant get enough. have put my thermometer display unit outside and the mesuring device inside the tent. i still check em but dont have 2 open the tent. trying to dial in my temps though



SM4RT3 said:


> Indeed, i like your way of thinking lol...
> 
> Ladies are lookin pretty good mate, checked on them after work and i seem to have got the temps down to 80F by venting into the attick which has enabled me to leave the air in cupboard open and the window open, not sure if that will be the temps from now on or just coz its been cold as fuck today, but all cooling helps.
> 
> How u doin mate?


just got back from the shop, chillin with coffee and zoot before i start work gonna put my new 125L on the aircooled lights.

i have a young lady coming round this evening about 6.30, got the vanilla cappuccino in, watch a film smoke some s++t. might get lucky u never know. 

will charge the batts up and maby do an update 2moro, got a missed delivery from royal mail think its the 1st part of my bean order


edit - is anyone else running 1000w hps in 1m2? if so how are you doing it (ventilation) coz i'm gonna be at maximum before long. may have 2 put a 250 instead of the 400 if this dont work lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2010)

great minds drink alike fingerez!


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 23, 2010)

Fuck me 1000w in a 1.2 thats a lot of light mate, you'll be getting some hefty yeilds from that. Can you have too much light?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 23, 2010)

its a 1m2 not 1.2m2 lol  i'm running the 600 all day and the 400 at the mo 4 hours either side of midday. only like that for 3 weeks then back down again to 2 either side


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2010)

puff puff passing through nicely cured psych flash


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 23, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i have a young lady coming round this evening about 6.30, got the vanilla cappuccino in, watch a film smoke some s++t. might get lucky u never know.
> 
> 
> edit - is anyone else running 1000w hps in 1m2? if so how are you doing it (ventilation) coz i'm gonna be at maximum before long. may have 2 put a 250 instead of the 400 if this dont work lol


Hey Fingerez... 

Good luck with tha lady... use ur natural charm n im sure u will be onto a winner 

I wish i was runnin 1000w... will settle for 400-600w for now.. how much is ur elec bill a month ?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2010)

before i start i'm smokin bubble so ignore the crazyness if there is any lol



mr west said:


> puff puff passing through nicely cured psych flash


nice one bro have one for me, never had psych 



SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Fingerez...
> 
> Good luck with tha lady... use ur natural charm n im sure u will be onto a winner
> 
> ...


not running it all day but will let u know. 

This is the first airpot i'm flowering, lemon haze MMSCROG lol





Lemon






Lemon Airpot in 12/12tent having her 1st long sleep tonight  (well not 100% true but for the start of this flowering in any way lol) edit - can also see sophie lookin a bit white, i wished she looked like that  also the tiny bit of singed leaf i didnt remove from when the light was horizontal lol






canopy - woo hoo can see the little fluff balls from distance now  nearly what i call "bud time" lol

(fuck that bubble is strong i'm coughing lol)






Blue cheese looking a little swollen since sat dont you think, been feeding em almost the maximum i feed, gonna feed again 2moro.






Lemon as suspected a little behind the blue but looking good none the less. After rubbing the stalks (oh er misses) she does smell as amazing as it sounds, lemony and hazey 

The beans turned up today as well, germinated the G13, S.A.G.E., and White Diesel. If the Sour Diesel would have been here i would of done instead of the WD but i'll have 2 wait till next time. u watch it will turn up 2moro now lol ordered it from a separate company paid the most for it £14 better bloody turn up! Anyone had white diesel? i've smoked nycd here and dam, nice smoke, moreish, nice high but not really strong. heard the sour diesel is much stronger, anyone had that? anyone else had Headband? Sounds beautiful 

edit - just read my emails and had not heard anything from the other company I ordered one seed from the East Coast Sour Diesel which i wanted the most coz i've tried most of the rest bar k-train and lsd. in there reply it said something about no stock so sending freebies, not bad spent nearly 14 quid  it aint rolling for a month or so. whats the best way 2 store seeds? in the fridge i've read? only for about 5-8 weeks nothing long term 

also checked the work shedual, they have pretty much made them selves look like mugs coz on the 5th may (never/hardly work bank holidays) i'm back to being an A grade again, i know they said 6 weeks but they said they was gonna review it. cant be putting me on A grade jobs without A grade pay jokers will probs try it... lol i AINT having it hehehe


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 24, 2010)

lookin good, i r4eally like the small screen idea, and them buds are gonna strat to fattin up soon


----------



## moodster (Mar 24, 2010)

i love that mini scrog what size mesh is that m8


----------



## Apache6 (Mar 24, 2010)

weak but sexy


----------



## bender420 (Mar 24, 2010)

Got dang Fingers. You been putting in some major work. Very nice job bro. Much props mate.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> lookin good, i r4eally like the small screen idea, and them buds are gonna strat to fattin up soon


thanks bro, that LST has worked a trick though aint it? virgin LSTer lol



moodster said:


> i love that mini scrog what size mesh is that m8


erm cant remember, i'll mesure it later but i think it was inch2 but i cut some squares out here and there as recomended by oscar 



bender420 said:


> Got dang Fingers. You been putting in some major work. Very nice job bro. Much props mate.


thanks bro, nothing i love more than looking after my girls.

yeah i havent missed my hater, not really into hating myself so aint gonna even bother. i mean its not exactly like i need to is it chaps (and lasses).

have a good day boys and girls, think i might do some gardening, my front garden that is lol.

Fingerez


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 25, 2010)

That scrog is gonna erupt soon, nice job. I wish i had a better veg set up so i could veg up a real monster. I've done a mid sized one but i'd love to do a HUGE one. I owe you rep


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2010)

H everyone how are we after the server playing up for a couple of days nearly, needed my riu fix lol

my mate came round yesterday with some of the lemon haze i have, he got it of the guy he got the clones off. i'd say it was the second best haze i've ever had  the lemon taste was not over powering the beautiful peppery hazey taste. the buzz was wicked as well, the old skool haze bubble lol. cant foooooooookin wait now lol

not having much luck with the seeds at the mo, only been 2 days, hopefully they'll be there 2moro. still no sign of the ECSD hmmmm lol

Wanted to share my new fish tank with you guys, just going through the processes of setting it up now. My nan left us a little bit of cash when she passed away so rather than blowing it I got the fish tank i've wanted for a while  Among other bits i also got a RO filter, an industrial coffee machine one lol, my mums partner probs just thinks i'm just using it for the tank. Little does he know lol, was going round last summer gettin loads of it of him lol.






should be properly set up in a few days so i'll upload some pics then. gotta get the temp up of the water  havent filled it up fully, have around the same amount in my smaller tank, maby a bit less. Wont be as much stress on the little buggers as i'll basicly be doing a half water change.


have a good weekend peeps...

Fingerez


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2010)

ice mate looks huge lol, too big for my flat lmao


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 26, 2010)

whats the tank for are u puttin fish in theri or are u building a hydro system


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> ice mate looks huge lol, too big for my flat lmao


i think its a little big for my living room lol, should be ok when i've finished


mcpurple said:


> whats the tank for are u puttin fish in theri or are u building a hydro system


i'm thinkin about a little hydro system but nothing that big fooook me lol na bro its just a fish tank, tropical fish


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 26, 2010)

ah thats cool i have always wanted to make a fish tank hydro sytem but i odnt think i would do good in hydro like soil anyways.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 27, 2010)

am i right in thinking you can make acutal fish tank hydro systems? as in the water is that used by the fish, and being fish, they fish it up something fierce that the plants enjoy?

now that i would like to do!

flatmates got a fish tank with 6 pissing little stupid things you can't see. i'd love to buy a propper size one like that, got plenty of room for it  nothing but fuck yeah would go into my tank though  it'd probably have to be cheap fuck yeah though, as i'd undoubtedly buy something big and meat desiring by mistake  i wouldn't research what fish to buy, jsut whatever it prettttttttty or super butch! oh, and i love ugly fish, they're fun, especially ones that can't swim good


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 27, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ah thats cool i have always wanted to make a fish tank hydro sytem but i odnt think i would do good in hydro like soil anyways.


i had a house plant growing out of my last tank  soil boy myself but wanna try out a little hydro system, kinda made one just need 2 test it out.



tip top toker said:


> am i right in thinking you can make acutal fish tank hydro systems? as in the water is that used by the fish, and being fish, they fish it up something fierce that the plants enjoy?
> 
> now that i would like to do!
> 
> flatmates got a fish tank with 6 pissing little stupid things you can't see. i'd love to buy a propper size one like that, got plenty of room for it  nothing but fuck yeah would go into my tank though  it'd probably have to be cheap fuck yeah though, as i'd undoubtedly buy something big and meat desiring by mistake  i wouldn't research what fish to buy, jsut whatever it prettttttttty or super butch! oh, and i love ugly fish, they're fun, especially ones that can't swim good


yes mate you can check out canna's magazine about it, issue 7 
http://cannatalk.com/index.php?page=download

i've been making a hydro system 2day, gonna upload some pics later, just running it in to test the concept 

hope everyone is having a good weekend? i've got my tank kinda setup with the fish and plants in. still needs a bit of work doing to it. 

Fingerez


----------



## myb36 (Mar 28, 2010)

bloombastic is high in pk 20/21 i'm using it now its working fine but i only use half strenght 0.5ml to a litre.. ive grown exodus a few times its a real easy strain it doesnt like to much feed i found anything over 18/20 ppm an it show signs of nute burn.. or high/low ph but apart from that its a sturdy good strain. i hope thats of some use to you.


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2010)

hey fingerez, hope you are having a good weekend. I was running a 1000w in my 1.2x1.4 (roughly, it's not totally square) The temps are difficult, I have got a 600hps and a 400mh (which seems to pump out more heat) and I am between 28-30 most of the time at the moment. I am looking at doing some fine tweaking though.

Oh, good fun with yer lass the other night...

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 29, 2010)

myb36 said:


> bloombastic is high in pk 20/21 i'm using it now its working fine but i only use half strenght 0.5ml to a litre.. ive grown exodus a few times its a real easy strain it doesnt like to much feed i found anything over 18/20 ppm an it show signs of nute burn.. or high/low ph but apart from that its a sturdy good strain. i hope thats of some use to you.


cool bro any info is welcome here  what media u using and what nute range?



DST said:


> hey fingerez, hope you are having a good weekend. I was running a 1000w in my 1.2x1.4 (roughly, it's not totally square) The temps are difficult, I have got a 600hps and a 400mh (which seems to pump out more heat) and I am between 28-30 most of the time at the moment. I am looking at doing some fine tweaking though.
> 
> Oh, good fun with yer lass the other night...
> 
> ...


hmmmm been thinkin again about the extra 400, think i might only run it during the colder months. I've got no gas so it wouldnt look as suspect lol. gonna finish this grow then pack it away  would be good for doing a comparison though in the winter, starting at 2 hours either side of midday up to 3.5 then back down to 2. maby even try it at 3.5 all the way, can work all that out later...

u think the 400mh pumps out more heat than the 600hps? its the other way for me 

no luck with the girl either, not my year for them i tell ya lol, made up for it last year though so not complaining lol. thats the only thing about being single, win some loose some pmsl 

the G13 and LSD have cracked and sprouted a little root bump. The W.Diesel and SAGE looks like they have swollen and the seam looks lighter but no cracking. I even put them back in water over night. Been doing a bit of reading about germinating seeds and have put them all in pots of 50% Potting Compost and 50% Coco only a shade under the loose soil with a light watering on top. Kinda thinking if there gonna pop they will in there, well lets hope so. I wanted the sage more than anything i germed this time lol. At least i got a free Thai Haze seed with my Sour Diesel, its regular so soaked that 2 and stuck in in a pot with soil and coco. Wanna find out if its a he or she, hope its a girl 

gotta take some more cuttings of e-cheese and blue cheese at some point, matey boy mixed em up so i dont know which one is which any more  they are similar leaf structure so aint risking it. The Uk cheese will have 2 wait till the next round i guess 

back 2 work 2moro eve, nice easy job  watching takeshi's castle and going bed, a fave of mine at early hours of the morning. 4 weeks 2moro, charging batts for the update, hopefully back before lights out. 

night/morning all.



Fingerez


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi ladies and gents hope we are having a good easter bank holiday? my apologies for the lack of pics latley, been charging my batts gone to take a pic and it says "batts depleted" gotta get some more rechargeables from asda or something.

i can bring u someting else this evening though, my 1st picture from my usb microscope. gonna have a play with it, kinda should of played with it before trying it with my pride and joys lol. this is Sophie, which is of unknown strain.

will be uploading some microscope pics of the lemon and blue over the weekend. hopefully some normal cam pics 2







let me know what u think guys and girls


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2010)

Very interesting fingerez! look forward to seeing more. This looks like a snow scene!

Peace bru, have a good night.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Very interesting fingerez! look forward to seeing more. This looks like a snow scene!
> 
> Peace bru, have a good night.
> 
> DST


Thanks D, know its a little out of focus but u can see a few clear trics about 4 weeks 3 days since i cut the light over 

hopefully i'll work out how 2 use the thing properly in the next 3 and a bit weeks lol

same 2 u bro, have a good weekend and to the rest of ya on RIU, have a good one


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2010)

cant wait to see the rest LF. i think it looks more like it froze a layer of water over the lense looks cool


----------



## bender420 (Apr 1, 2010)

D took the words out of my mouth. It looks like a view out of a snow cave in the arctic. Sweet work man as always. 

Happy Easter, do you guy paint eggs and hide them for the kids to go around looking for them.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks guys  looks pukka cant wait for some more in the morning lol

bender - i think we used 2 but we dont really bother with all our traditions any more. bit crap really, 2 scared what the minority might think lol.


----------



## bender420 (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL that tradition has probably died a bit, because people in general are just hurting from the bad economy.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2010)

bender420 said:


> LOL that tradition has probably died a bit, because people in general are just hurting from the bad economy.


feeling ur optimistic view bro 


I have made my 1st dripper hydro system out of a bit of tube, a crap air pump and a mop bucket, yes you heard me right lol. Before you all laugh it bloody works lol 

I made it last week as a trial for proof of concept and it seems to have done the trick, check the roots after 5 days 






1st I made some extra holes at the bottom for extra drainage. I was a little concerned about the size of the side holes but hardly any clay balls fall through after its up to the top with balls.






Air pump, tube, clean fish tank stone and airline.






The stone keeps the clear tube at the bottom, the airline goes in until the clear tube starts bending up. there is a sweet spot that gives you maximum lift of water.






The hole cut for the clear tube to poke through to deliver the water.






Testing the system with a rooted sunflower i had on my windowsill. Sat evening, moved to veg room Sun morning.






Thursday night!!!!!!!! It bloody well works i tell ya. It had a head start with the jiffy but for the roots to grow that much I think it works? Have put the timer on so it turns of 15 mins every couple of hours or so to give them a little dry period. 






Which one has been in the hydro????






Rooted Lemon Haze in the test bed. Have set the ph at 5.7 and ec at 1.6. my soil ec was 1.4 so thinkin it should be ok, only one way to find out lol. just using formulex at them mo with my canna additives. The little yellow patch started to appear a few days ago, gonna keep an eye on it.






Just my second rooted clone, mixed up but cheese or blue cheese 






Veg room 






Round 4. Thank you please. All cracked and just under the surface






Gotta give my 1st usb mic pic another bump 


Still a little bit of thinking to do with the hydro dripper, changing the water might be a bit of a problem with the scrog, unless i just do a fairly small one  i could get another mop bucket so when its ready to do the change i just lift from one to the other  could work? what do you guys think, input appreciated  

oh by the way its a ventura dripper system, check the link for more detail on how it works. Got the idea from a hydro book my mate gave me 2 read 

http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/top-tips/drip-irrigation-large.htm

edit - forgot pic side by side hydro/non hydro sunflower


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats fucking ingenious mate. I've got one of those mop buckets in my downstairs bog and i look at it every morning but i didn't see what you saw, fucking ingenious.


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> feeling ur optimistic view bro
> 
> 
> I have made my 1st dripper hydro system out of a bit of tube, a crap air pump and a mop bucket, yes you heard me right lol. Before you all laugh it bloody works lol
> ...



Page bump for the cleaver cunts lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 2, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats fucking ingenious mate. I've got one of those mop buckets in my downstairs bog and i look at it every morning but i didn't see what you saw, fucking ingenious.


thanks bro, the initial idea was something to hold the net pot in place. i think the mop bucket was in my living room from doing my fish tank and the idea just came 2 me lol



mr west said:


> Page bump for the cleaver cunts lol


thanks westy i'm on 40 post pages so never know when its the start of the new page for some of u guys lol


got given a L.S.D seed 2day, guessing its femmed but not sure. I've germinated probably 2 many so gonna wait till next time to find out.

Is everyone having a good break so far? I'm going raving 2moro, Tranzmission at Ally Pally  Got a henry of putty for 3 people, one person dont do anything should be a blast. Apparently they have sniffer dogs at big events now, shan't be taking any smoke then


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 2, 2010)

no rest for the wicked. let me know how that LSD seed goes for you mate, i've got a couple knocking around i've been tempted by every time i clone the cheese.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 2, 2010)

lsd seed ay, no lsd for the rave


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2010)

evening fingerez. been busy I see. Only thing you are gonna need to do is cover up the bucket so there is no light going on the roots when they eventually come through the mop net (I don't think that looks like it will be an issue though.) Sweet though, be interesting to see the results.

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> no rest for the wicked. let me know how that LSD seed goes for you mate, i've got a couple knocking around i've been tempted by every time i clone the cheese.


will do bro, had a toke the other day, little bit sage like and a real creeper. cant wait 



mcpurple said:


> lsd seed ay, no lsd for the rave


done it only once, wasnt really my thing. Loved E's and Charlie mind, been clean a few years have a little relapse every 6months or so ;0)



DST said:


> evening fingerez. been busy I see. Only thing you are gonna need to do is cover up the bucket so there is no light going on the roots when they eventually come through the mop net (I don't think that looks like it will be an issue though.) Sweet though, be interesting to see the results.
> 
> Peace, DST


haha D was thinking that last night when i cleaned the water out the bucket and pipe was a little slimy, algae i recon from the light as well? Get the similar stuff in fish tanks but the fish love it so it keeps it at bay. will have 2 think of a way of covering. have some landscaping fabric for the top of the clay balls, just leaving it off 2 keep and eye on it.

had the normal pissing about with the ph raising but lowered the ec to 1.3/1.4 so it wont burn it. just a test any way might not even flower this girl, depends how it goes lol. 

trying to think of a more practical way of doing it with separate one tank that feeds as many girls as i want but returns to the tank by gravity????

look who's talking on the box, pizza in the oven with some garlic bread relaxing hard..... might even back up the shops and get some coke for a JD


----------



## moodster (Apr 3, 2010)

this is my big buddha blue cheese at 9 weeks just starting the flush it is not a heavy yielder i have a uk cheese x cindy 99 going in at the moment should be better?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 4, 2010)

hey fingers what do you use for your ph mate? can you recommend a meter that is good? mine just packed in. 
oh and where would i get one of those usb mic's?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 4, 2010)

random thought. you want to get the hole in that mop bucket covered over! else you're gonna start having all sorts growing in there, not to mention root rot


----------



## bloochedder (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking good bro. like the mop bucket idea lol Ghetto


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 4, 2010)

moodster said:


> this is my big buddha blue cheese at 9 weeks just starting the flush it is not a heavy yielder i have a uk cheese x cindy 99 going in at the moment should be better?


nice bro looking good



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey fingers what do you use for your ph mate? can you recommend a meter that is good? mine just packed in.
> oh and where would i get one of those usb mic's?


this is my ph meter £40, my mate has the same one with no probs so far. i calibrate mine every now and again with buffer 7
http://www.3ch.co.uk/nutrient-control/ph-ec-meters/essentials-ph-meter/prod_78.html

got my usb microscope from ebay, about £25 quid from china, just have 2 wait a week or so.



tip top toker said:


> random thought. you want to get the hole in that mop bucket covered over! else you're gonna start having all sorts growing in there, not to mention root rot


thanks for that bro, was a bit slimy the other day when i cleaned it. do need 2 get it covered with something, just not today, chillin on the sofa after last nights madness 



bloochedder said:


> Looking good bro. like the mop bucket idea lol Ghetto


cheers bro 


buds are getting there now, 5 weeks nearly. will get some new rechargeable for the camera to show you ladies and gents.

my ears are still mashed from last night lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 4, 2010)

haha, i'm chillin on the floor rather horizontally from last night, i feel ya. mines nothing more than utter and total exhaustion as opposed to hanging, not quite the same type of night as it seems you had  got some crazy funk going on in my chest and stomach this weekend though, chucking and such. but the weed just made all of those feelings go away, for now


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i'm chillin on the floor rather horizontally from last night, i feel ya. mines nothing more than utter and total exhaustion as opposed to hanging, not quite the same type of night as it seems you had  got some crazy funk going on in my chest and stomach this weekend though, chucking and such. but the weed just made all of those feelings go away, for now


just when i thought my mad days was over, having a paranoid episode 2day about my future in growing. been done for weed twice already  another class b aint gonna look 2 good....


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 4, 2010)

nope. it'll look 3 good  ha, i thought it i said it!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 4, 2010)

joker ttt 

seedling update, the L.S.D has a twin, no shit there is a tiny little second seedling coming out of the same place as the main one. will update some pics when i find my phone. should i keep it in there with it? or transplant it to own pot? how mad is that?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 4, 2010)

grow it up, and intertwine them! braid them so to speak. always wanted to do that with two similar growing but different strains


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 4, 2010)

she's only small ttt but i'll give it a go bro lol







the "twin" starting to come through  LSD






the last bean to germ, most developed so far, hoping for a boy. Thai Haze






nearly there little sagey come on girl hurry the f up...






g13 looks the worst, she wasnt properly in the soil mix, has opened up some more since i had a re-align of her tap root.


edit - for the fish tank fans, still not set up 100% but here you go


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 4, 2010)

hey las lookin good, thats cool about the twin was theri 2 seeds in theri if so i would seperate if not then i would keep them togther. and i like your lil fishies in theri, i want to get one eventually but with some more aggresive type of fish


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 4, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey las lookin good, thats cool about the twin was theri 2 seeds in theri if so i would seperate if not then i would keep them togther. and i like your lil fishies in theri, i want to get one eventually but with some more aggresive type of fish


nope only one seed, only ordered one of each type  think i'm gonna keep em together lol gonna do some research on em now i'm a bit more alive lol


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 4, 2010)

i would keep them together than just to see what happens also i have been seeing alot of these twin plants off one seed, mabye its genitcs from the breeder


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

fish are tooooooooooooo small! lots, granted, but toooooo small!

look at LF and all his fancy prfessional printed out labeling  i justs have to get a real good idea on what the plants look like and assume 3 months down the line i'm still looking at the right thing


----------



## bender420 (Apr 5, 2010)

How is it going mate? 

All looking wonderful here.


----------



## McNulty (Apr 5, 2010)

oi oi! lookin good i like the mop bucket idea, good for getting shit started, would look halarious to have a fully grown lady popping out of that thing haha would be a bit cramped tho eventually!! yeah man i share the paranoia about getting fucked, always keeping up to date on uk raids just go onto google news: cannabis raids . loads of info, when you see some of the crazy shit the po po are tied up with it makes me feel a lot better. As long as your not the head of some epic chinese warehouse op hehe.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> fish are tooooooooooooo small! lots, granted, but toooooo small!
> 
> look at LF and all his fancy prfessional printed out labeling  i justs have to get a real good idea on what the plants look like and assume 3 months down the line i'm still looking at the right thing


i tried that but threw away my prime WW clone  got the labeller from work so thought i might as well use it. all my plugs and connectors for the 400/600 ballast are labeled up embarisingly but thats so i dont blow myself up coz i'm dangerous with stuff like that lol



bender420 said:


> How is it going mate?
> 
> All looking wonderful here.


thanks bro, gonna upload some pics later of the flower room



McNulty said:


> oi oi! lookin good i like the mop bucket idea, good for getting shit started, would look halarious to have a fully grown lady popping out of that thing haha would be a bit cramped tho eventually!! yeah man i share the paranoia about getting fucked, always keeping up to date on uk raids just go onto google news: cannabis raids . loads of info, when you see some of the crazy shit the po po are tied up with it makes me feel a lot better. As long as your not the head of some epic chinese warehouse op hehe.


cheers bro, loving the good vibes 

think it would look pretty mental having a full grown lady in the bucket, tempted 2 give it a go for next time lol


come back later if u see me post again, gonna go take some pics of the flowering girls in a bit. 5weeks today i flipped the light


----------



## josh b (Apr 5, 2010)

Just been reading the whole of this jornal and so far its looking sweet man,can't wait for the piccy's .


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2010)

here for wen u get back lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 5, 2010)

josh b said:


> Just been reading the whole of this jornal and so far its looking sweet man,can't wait for the piccy's .


thanks bro, must of taken u a while 2 read through the crap lol



mr west said:


> here for wen u get back lol.


puff puff pass bro, sendin some freshly made bubble ur way 






Lemon Haze, sticky, lemony, hazy. Does what it says on the tin.






Blue Cheese






Blue Cheese






Sophie, looking frosty already but much smaller buds. Gonna pull this girl early but not fussed as want the room any way for my possible uk.






Lemon in Airpot 2weeks 12.12 2moro. Filled the screen now so no more pulling under, just gonna let her rip from now. been feeding her with the nutes that i've been feeding the others with, she's been taking 1.8- 2.0ec for 2weeks with no problems. hamerhead and everything.

sorry about the pics guys had 2 do em with my phone after lights off but u can roughly see whats going on lol


edit - 






just thought i'd share this lol. 20 micron


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2010)

lookin great fingerez buddy, you getting the boost pumped in? 

bubble looks saaaweeeeeeeeeeeet

mad props on the ghetto bubbler man whats the missus gonna say when she wants to mop the floor though!!!! hahahahahah 

one thing i would suggest if you havent already, cover the open part so the roots arent getting light.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> just thought i'd share this lol. 20 micron


well just share away, that looks scrummy, i just lost 100g of cheese/ak trim/popcorn to mould so no hash for a while longer still


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 6, 2010)

u still could have made some hash with that moldy trim or even oil usinf iso it will kill all the mold


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 6, 2010)

looking good buddy!! check out my grow in my sig,i got new pics


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin great fingerez buddy, you getting the boost pumped in?
> 
> bubble looks saaaweeeeeeeeeeeet
> 
> ...


yep bro booooosting it at full wack, 4ml per L, hammerhead at 2ml per L ec2.2 yesterday, thats my full wack bro, dont go no higher  

edit - loving the new avatar don, is that home made? made me chuckle bro 



tip top toker said:


> well just share away, that looks scrummy, i just lost 100g of cheese/ak trim/popcorn to mould so no hash for a while longer still


how comes u didnt freeze it bro i froze all mine last time apart from the stuff i dried out. i dont think it makes any difference, i'm high as a kite right now lol



mcpurple said:


> u still could have made some hash with that moldy trim or even oil usinf iso it will kill all the mold


not sure i'd smoke that but i'm funny like that lol, maby the oil hehehe ::



Mrcool360 said:


> looking good buddy!! check out my grow in my sig,i got new pics


thanks bro, have had a little look, will pop back when a little less lean lol

Got the camera working, only takes a few pics the dies but at least its better than my shitty work phone.






Lemon






Blue






Overall  gonna prop that airpot up with something at some point lol






Mop bucket version 2, the "net" pot is bigger, the hole is covered up and i can move the whole top section. can just be transfered to pretty much any bucket now, although, i'm gonna have 2 get another mop bucket pmsl 






The pic of Sophie was crap so heres a pic of my congo frog posing for a pic lol. he/she is pretty small, just dont really look like it lol

gonna roll a zoot, read some posts and hit the sack. night/morning peeps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

mop bucket part 2 looks the business man! 

sadly its not my finger tache or my boston terrier


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2010)

hey fingerez, congrats on the twins, now that is gonna be interesting, just like my Thelma and Luois (or Lois since it ended up having balls) Good luck with it lad.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mop bucket part 2 looks the business man!
> 
> sadly its not my finger tache or my boston terrier


thanks man, still need 2 set it up now with my possible uk clone. dog's still funny as foook mate lol



DST said:


> hey fingerez, congrats on the twins, now that is gonna be interesting, just like my Thelma and Luois (or Lois since it ended up having balls) Good luck with it lad.
> 
> DST


ahhh i started reading ur thread but never got through the whole lot, did wonder what happened to the other lol. the smaller twin isnt doing so good, still hasent really opened properly, might just be a mini version lol but i doubt it.

have burned the blue cheese (smells more like blueberry than cheese imo) just a little like, gave her a good flush in the bath and fed the others a little less nutes  lol

have taken a little bud of the lemon, one that wasnt getting much light, know its gonna taste like hay but getting board after 2 weeks bubble lol. probs end up pulling sophie early...


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 9, 2010)

well its nice to be high and not mongy stoned for a change. fair doo's cheese is a good stone but i get board of it as it kills my motivation 2 do anything.

5 and a half week Lemon as expected, tasted "home grown" (the old skool stuff, not OUR home grown lol), could taste the haze a little and the lemon wasnt really there at all yet. I picked some of at 6 weeks last time with my old blue cheese and it didnt taste as good as 2days little one so hoping for a good smoke.

gonna pot up the possible uk clone anyway, just worried about the smell more than anything. there's a little smell coming from my airing cuboard, where the aircooled light is vented. think i must have holes/gaps in the 4 joins that i have in the tent. the girls are getting there last of the 400w 2day, gonna pack it away for winter, will get some ducting clips etc when i re do it. got this air purifier thing, a timed air freshener and a nutradol smelly thing. couldnt really smell it when i got back today.

going to work 2moro but linking up with that bird i took out for lunch a few weeks ago for a smoke after work. hopefully getting some L.S.D weed 2nite, of the same guy i smoked a zoot with. expensive though, 55 for a q lol random price but 110 for half, going halves with a pal.

have a good weekend peeps


----------



## bender420 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Buddy, how you been. All is well here, just extremely busy lately.

Everything is looking superb mate. Dude Congo seems tight as hell, in the pic Congo seems to be looking out at the MJ.

I know what you mean about different strains responding differently to the same nutes, I never realized how different strains can eat. It is a pain in the ass to grow multiple strains, unless they are quite similar. 

I have had my eyes on the blue cheese for while, since SnowWhite's grow, fuck ehhh, haven't seen that dude in ages. 

From the pics I couldn't tell if the BC had any nute burn, I could see some Cal-Mag def signs though.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 9, 2010)

cheers bro was thinking that about the cal-mag but wasnt sure, any one else agree with bender? think its coz of the de-ionised water i use. gonna feed em normal tap water for a week or so. thanks. the mad yellowing leaves starting apearing yesterday, since then only one has formed since i flushed it. others are turning but i think i caught it at the right time, thank fooook i check em so often hey Oscar bro lol

edit looks like the lsd might be falling through but there's some power plant and cheese for 100's


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 11, 2010)

been thinking about the space in my tent for my next round and am leaning towards two seedlings in one 10L airpot. i could understand people not wanting to put 2 seedlings in a normal 10L pot but thinking it may work?

your opinions please....






this is my inspiration lol


For your weekend viewing plesure  Lemon Haze 5.5 weeks 12.12

















Going to do a 6 week update in the next few days, charging the batts now


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey Fingerez

Ladies are lookin lush as per usual mate, the mods to ur mop bucket look like they gonna work perfectly, gota love ghetto style grows lol.... lovin ur lil frog aswell, no licking him though he doesnt look poisoness lol.

Like the USB pics aswell, look propper sticky.


----------



## Tatan (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice plants grats


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Fingerez
> 
> Ladies are lookin lush as per usual mate, the mods to ur mop bucket look like they gonna work perfectly, gota love ghetto style grows lol.... lovin ur lil frog aswell, no licking him though he doesnt look poisoness lol.
> 
> Like the USB pics aswell, look propper sticky.





Tatan said:


> Very nice plants grats


thanks chaps, pop back 2moro for some 6weeks pics


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2010)

Tis tomorrow Fingerez, guess I'll need to pop back at some other point....later,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2010)

get your fingerez out lad!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 12, 2010)

DST said:


> Tis tomorrow Fingerez, guess I'll need to pop back at some other point....later,
> 
> DST





Don Gin and Ton said:


> get your fingerez out lad!


Sorry chaps had problems with the batt's again, charged em all night, went 2 take pics but they died.

Have been cleaning and flushing sophie in the bath 2day and sorting out the veg room, more pics 2 come later from my phone.






Lemon Haze






Lemon Haze, soon to be my avatar 






Burned blue cheese pulling through though






Lemon Haze 3Weeks or is it 2 lol, na 3 lol






Overall, flushed sophie, probs pull her in a week and a half.

Hope these quench the thirst for the time being, more 2 come later 

Fingerez


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2010)

They are really piling on the pounds mate, nice job. I see you went for the netting lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 12, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> They are really piling on the pounds mate, nice job. I see you went for the netting lol


yeah bro ebayed it after u mentioned it, had all kind of mad contraptions holding it up before so seemed a good idea. they seem nice and solid, if one starts falling the others should hold it?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 12, 2010)

Sophie taking her bath (dont you love the colour of my bath suite)






Lemon mother big in foreground, g13, lsd, sage and a small lemon clone.






UK Cheese? more commonly known as Mop Bucket Princess






Overall shot of the veg room.






New clones, gifted from the ganja fairy on a surprise visit lol. some big yealding cheese aparently, same guy i got the white widow of for my 1st ever grow  that was killer 

this is for you my friendssome LSD, Blueberry, Amnesia and Cheese all mixed up into one


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> Have been cleaning and flushing sophie in the bath 2day


Oh aye Fingerez, sounds like you been frolicking or something Funny how something taken out of context can seem like something totally different.

The girls are looking lovely mate. Funny, I was at the Keukenhof with visitors that are over staying. It's amazing just how many varieties of tulips, narcis', etc, there are...it's fekkin incredible. Like the amount of weed varieties but on steroids. 

Anyway, I was thinking about you and your screens because they had them over some of the flower beds, they were a system with the screen laying over a series of poles that had just been pushed into the ground. 

On the pole was an attachment and an adjustable clips that slid up and down to adjust the screen height. I was getting some funny stares when I was leaning down to check them out...the wife was like, WTF? So I got shooshed on without really getting a good inspection. But it was simple looking enough.

Anyhoo, I would recommend if you ever get pushed along to the Keukenhof, to take a skunk cookie haha

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> Sophie taking her bath (dont you love the colour of my bath suite)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there is the bath were all the action happens, sorry pal, I have to agree with you, it is barf.....

Loving the Mop Bucket Princess, lmao!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2010)

sophie is my kinda gal, short and stocky with loadsa tops
remind me again, what is sophie?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 12, 2010)

DST said:


> Oh aye Fingerez, sounds like you been frolicking or something Funny how something taken out of context can seem like something totally different.
> mate i wish 2010 is not the year for me
> The girls are looking lovely mate. Funny, I was at the Keukenhof with visitors that are over staying. It's amazing just how many varieties of tulips, narcis', etc, there are...it's fekkin incredible. Like the amount of weed varieties but on steroids.
> 
> ...





DST said:


> And there is the bath were all the action happens, sorry pal, I have to agree with you, it is barf.....
> 
> Loving the Mop Bucket Princess, lmao!!!


think the nickname might stick. lmao



oscaroscar said:


> sophie is my kinda gal, short and stocky with loadsa tops
> remind me again, what is sophie?


just a random clone bro, i took it from my mates last grow. got ripped with his 40 clones, 8 died some where short/tall/medium. i took a couple of clones of the ones with the short stumpy leaves as they where sugar coated last time and swelled up quickly. i've ran out of smoke already so just thought it would be a quick yealder for me. not a great smoke but something to keep me going till the lemon and blue is ready  she was LST'd ;0)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2010)

awesome man sophie looks well fat man thats some indica phat leaves

wonder what she is looks tasty tho man. good work!


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 13, 2010)

cant wait to see how the lsd goes. 

mam's was deffo impressive


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> awesome man sophie looks well fat man thats some indica phat leaves
> 
> wonder what she is looks tasty tho man. good work!


she was a nice smoke after a few weeks cure, just a standard "high grade"



Jester88 said:


> cant wait to see how the lsd goes.
> 
> mam's was deffo impressive


thanks jester bro, i had a little twin pop out but she didnt make it, the remanding seedling is fairly small. i have another lsd seed gifted from a friend, not popped it yet 






hahaha might look like an innocent row of daffodils but i hid 3 bag seed amongst them. my mate lives in the area so i'll ask him 2 check if they sprouted lol. not in any way looking for a yeald as 2 much of a public place, got the idea from Tip Top, gonna spread some more about. got a big police station down the road, outside the council offices in there hanging baskets etc.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 13, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> sophie is my kinda gal, short and stocky with loadsa tops
> remind me again, what is sophie?


she probably isn't what you are looking for. i prefer my girls to have just the two cola's  to quote red dwarf, imagine making love to a woman with 8 breasts"

is that one the DWC bucket, i get so outpaced in this thread.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> she probably isn't what you are looking for. i prefer my girls to have just the two cola's  to quote red dwarf, imagine making love to a woman with 8 breasts"
> 
> is that one the DWC bucket, i get so outpaced in this thread.


TTT love red dwarf, have the whole lot on my pc, have run through it twice  this girl has been lst'd pretty hard core and dont mind her multi small colas, just a quick smoke.

the thread moves quite quickly lol. na the mob bucket princess is a new idea, just got my possible uk clone in it, needs 2 be vegged for a while before she can join her mates upstairs (plus there aint the room lol)

ttt how comes ur never online but u manage to post so much lol???


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 13, 2010)

i have probably watched the 8 series and extra'#s back to back maybe 40 times?

and what can i say

i'm magic, i'm mystic, i'm a motherfucking filth wizard.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 13, 2010)

yes tip top whats ur favorite series? mine is 3 and 4, before and during loosing the big red beast. smoke me a kipper i'll be back for breakfast lol

clever show of c++t lol


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2010)

Seems like a lot of people been thinking of doing a MJ style Banksey, hehe. nice job Fingerez. Will also post my adventures shortly, just waiting for the weather to turn slightly, watch this space. (well, the space that i call my thread!)

Peace out,

DST


----------



## moodster (Apr 13, 2010)

red dwarf love the cat my fav series was 3 "im gonna get you little fishy coz i like eating fish" LOL


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Seems like a lot of people been thinking of doing a MJ style Banksey, hehe. nice job Fingerez. Will also post my adventures shortly, just waiting for the weather to turn slightly, watch this space. (well, the space that i call my thread!)
> 
> viva la banksey revolution lol
> 
> ...





moodster said:


> red dwarf love the cat my fav series was 3 "im gonna get you little fishy coz i like eating fish" LOL


"clunk" - its a metal fish lol (think thats the one ur on about lol)

6 week lemon haze has finaly got its lemon and hazey taste, gonna be a banger. waked and baked 2 it  cant wait for it now lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2010)

you're getting confused las. i'm going to eat you little fishy is from the episode better than life, maybe, the VR game. the metal fish is from he episode where lister is trying to change time after being told by rimmer that he just saw lister die. i think it is the future echo's episode and cat eats the robot fish and subsequently ends up with a broken tooth. MY TOOTH MY TOOTH, I THINK I BROKE MY TOOTH

testing testing, one one one, me me me, calling all lady cats in the vacinity

i just love it all. definately best in the middle of the lot but it's all great 

lemony lemony lemony  one of my bagseed hermie whores had lemon somewhere in her veins, the stink she kicked out was fantastic


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> you're getting confused las. i'm going to eat you little fishy is from the episode better than life, maybe, the VR game. the metal fish is from he episode where lister is trying to change time after being told by rimmer that he just saw lister die. i think it is the future echo's episode and cat eats the robot fish and subsequently ends up with a broken tooth. MY TOOTH MY TOOTH, I THINK I BROKE MY TOOTH
> 
> testing testing, one one one, me me me, calling all lady cats in the vacinity
> 
> ...


i'm a stoner of course i'm confused  now ur gonna make me watch it all again lol. cat is so funny the way he propper loves himself. 

really cant wait for the lemon, i love lemon in general, lemon cheesecake hmmmmm


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2010)

mmmmmmm, lemon cheese cake. sod these new york style though, feckin yanks, biscuit base every time! mmmm, chocolate hobnob cheesecake, mmmmmmm

and yeah, the cats vanity is fantastic. "i wonder how i'm looking, hey, i'm looking goooood, my hairs nice, my suits nice, my teeth are nice, heck, i'm just nice period" .. 5 steps later.. "i wonder how i'm looking now, my hairs still nice, my suits still nice"


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah thats cats intro aint it? prober bo my selector  turning the network hard drive on now to drag it down, hmmm might just watch it on the flat screen 

edit - its on another hard drive in my pc cant be arsed setting it up, although i might later


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2010)

haha, i gave up on computer screens a long long time ago. my computer is plugged into a 42" and a 32" these days. the 24" tft just sits around as an ornament. anything i want to watch i can watch through the internet, i refuse to play into the sky lifestyle, to start with i dont understand the appeal of 200 channels of repeating shite?

and yeah, think that's his intro, jumps and rolls from a aircon vent i think. christ would you look at the time. it's my saturday night, the wine is getting upto temperature, the stella is chilling, and i've 2 nugs left. got my haze manic drying ontop of my light  worked out my cheese are a couple days shy of 4 weeks so it's a while yet  not quite sure i can last 7 weeks off of a pissy little plant. more space please.

i don't think people ever needed as many rooms and as much space until they got hooked with growing. i think that if i lived in my own house in a legal place where there ewereerer no restrictions, i would literally convert the entire place. everys train known on the go, kinda like the house in the film Growin Op. that would be sooooo cool 

[youtube]yQZkxVzFBx0[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i gave up on computer screens a long long time ago. my computer is plugged into a 42" and a 32" these days. the 24" tft just sits around as an ornament. anything i want to watch i can watch through the internet, i refuse to play into the sky lifestyle, to start with i dont understand the appeal of 200 channels of repeating shite?
> 
> and yeah, think that's his intro, jumps and rolls from a aircon vent i think. christ would you look at the time. it's my saturday night, the wine is getting upto temperature, the stella is chilling, and i've 2 nugs left. got my haze manic drying ontop of my light  worked out my cheese are a couple days shy of 4 weeks so it's a while yet  not quite sure i can last 7 weeks off of a pissy little plant. more space please.
> 
> i don't think people ever needed as many rooms and as much space until they got hooked with growing. i think that if i lived in my own house in a legal place where there ewereerer no restrictions, i would literally convert the entire place. everys train known on the go, kinda like the house in the film Growin Op. that would be sooooo cool


how comes its ur sat night? u not working 2moro? nor am i, been out in the garden (front garden) tydying up some leaves and doing some weeding. my little robin has visited today, was proper keen last year on my garden and he came almost everytime i was out. looking for worms no doubt. 

i got a 1m x 1m tent and about 1.5m x .75m veg area but have crappy florescent tubes, wanna get a 250mh for there really. would love 2 get the 2m x 1m but my just might flip it on its side. my grow newer goes higher than 1m anyway, thinking of screening as a permanent thing. more power though, not really what i wanna do but may do come the colder months, just use the aircooled lights to walm the place up 

edit - just had a chat with my mate, he's told me the blue cheese i've got on the go now is big Buddha, not really 2 cheesy imo. the other i have does, did wonder if that was barneys blue cheese???


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2010)

haha, bigger and better, bigger and better. my next goal is to get a pay rise i've been promised, and rent the whole sucker out, at that going rate i could even be looking at buying up :O scarryyyyyy. i get days off middle of the week due to working weekends. so wednesday is my gardening day and tonight is saturday night, only everyone else is at home or at work, being that it's bloody wednesday! haha, oh well, i have a job, can't complain too much

and is that one of the 2m tall tents? i'd love to be able to get something like that without it standing out like a sore thumb, my cabinet is only half a meter deep so it's very tricky to get the plants all the light that's actually available, they end up ebing massively bunched together, pots squeezed up against each other like.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah have the same thing at my work, nights/days week's/weekends varys quite a bit but not fussed. rocked the boat in a big way at work but have done my arse kissing for the year now, got demoted to £100 a week less money. Should be back up by the end of the month. hey at least they know not to take the piss, well thats the theory in any way, doubt it will work. like u say at least we have the jobs, loads of people with out em  will be keeping my nose clean from now on

yeah the tent is 1m x 1m and 2m high. just done some measuring, the 3week short lemon in the screen is just under 70cm, the aircooled light 23cm, hmmmm, might get some light bleaching but can get the light so its cool. could get the screens lower somehow, got a few months to think about it, i think the stalk on the lemon is quite tall under the screen 2 start with  now u got me thinking lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2010)

haha, i rocked the boat rather hard and was promotoed to a manager, to which i said fuck that, to which they said well in that case if the manager sais anything out of order, you tell him "fuck off you cunt" about 10 minutes later he told me if i told someone about a laying off, "i'll fucking kill you" bosses can be so endearing to you 

i wanna get a 600w into my grow, do you need to worry about light height too much with yours? i'm constantly finnicking around trying to raise and lower plants so they alll get liight, from grows like dons etc, they seem to be any height and everythings jsut dandy


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i rocked the boat rather hard and was promotoed to a manager, to which i said fuck that, to which they said well in that case if the manager sais anything out of order, you tell him "fuck off you cunt" about 10 minutes later he told me if i told someone about a laying off, "i'll fucking kill you" bosses can be so endearing to you
> 
> i wanna get a 600w into my grow, do you need to worry about light height too much with yours? i'm constantly finnicking around trying to raise and lower plants so they alll get liight, from grows like dons etc, they seem to be any height and everythings jsut dandy


most of my bosses are cool, i smoke with the night duty manager (respectable company) lol. got another boss some speed lol. one bad apple, knows fuck all about IT which is even worse. U come on site and do a 12 hour shift then see who's making mistakes. c++t lol ahh thats better hehehe

i do love the results i get with the 600, knew fook all about growing when i brought it, was gonna get a 400 cool tube with ballast but they didnt have a 400 in stock, i was gonna go else where but he said he would do the 6 for the price of a 4  found out there best value for money on the electric per watt type thing. 

was reading a thread and some one said if ur buds look like they have a bald patch on top thats from light bleachng. my temps never get hot enough to burn them, i have some over kill on the ventilation. thought i could get away with having the light's glass a few inches away but after reading the thread i had a close look and some where a little bald lol, moved it up so the glass is about 8" and the bulb inside about 12" from the tops. i moticed i get a little more coverage around the edges that way 2


----------



## moodster (Apr 14, 2010)

you should try t5s for veg m8 i got a little 4 tube from ebay and like it a lot


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

I have smoked Bug Bhudda Cheese before, that's the staple cheese variety at the Grey Area. Seems like a nice bash to me.....it did vary in strenght over the years, but then that just depends on who's growing it I guess..

Have a nice day off Fingerez. and TTT

DST


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2010)

it looks like a very nice day today indeed  BnQ yesterday, ikea today, i'm in heaven  i think i could happily spend £10,000 in bnq haha. wood and power taools, yeah!

i need somewhere to shift my 400w to so it can counter some of the £200 asked for the digital 600w, my cab is long and thin so i have real troubles trying to get all the plants lit.

i need to get back to amsterdam soon. last i went i was nothing but an airy fairy oooo cannabis how cool kinda guy, knew nothing about the stuff, just bought by name, one joint would have me gurning at a wall unable to function, i'd like to go back now that i know why i'm buying what i'm buying, and also to sit in a park while it's sunny instead of bleeding raining


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> it looks like a very nice day today indeed  BnQ yesterday, ikea today, i'm in heaven  i think i could happily spend £10,000 in bnq haha. wood and power taools, yeah!
> 
> i need somewhere to shift my 400w to so it can counter some of the £200 asked for the digital 600w, my cab is long and thin so i have real troubles trying to get all the plants lit.
> 
> i need to get back to amsterdam soon. last i went i was nothing but an airy fairy oooo cannabis how cool kinda guy, knew nothing about the stuff, just bought by name, one joint would have me gurning at a wall unable to function, i'd like to go back now that i know why i'm buying what i'm buying, and also to sit in a park while it's sunny instead of bleeding raining


Too true, the Dam is a different place when it's sunny!!!


----------



## bender420 (Apr 15, 2010)

My Mate Fingers. How is it cracking. Hope all is well with you bro. 

I am still in process of getting everything together for the next round, just real busy. Hope to post an update soon.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 15, 2010)

hehe i should be finished with this whole court process soon too


----------



## Tatan (Apr 15, 2010)

Man, I would live to go to amsterdam and sample the weed


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> you're getting confused las. i'm going to eat you little fishy is from the episode better than life, maybe, the VR game. the metal fish is from he episode where lister is trying to change time after being told by rimmer that he just saw lister die. i think it is the future echo's episode and cat eats the robot fish and subsequently ends up with a broken tooth. MY TOOTH MY TOOTH, I THINK I BROKE MY TOOTH
> 
> testing testing, one one one, me me me, calling all lady cats in the vacinity


watched series 1 last night, apart from e05 as it was missing  saw the bit from future echoes and that was the bit i was thinking about not better than life lol



moodster said:


> you should try t5s for veg m8 i got a little 4 tube from ebay and like it a lot


got some fish tank bulbs t5's, not the best but does ok, need to invest in some vegging lights 



DST said:


> I have smoked Bug Bhudda Cheese before, that's the staple cheese variety at the Grey Area. Seems like a nice bash to me.....it did vary in strenght over the years, but then that just depends on who's growing it I guess..
> 
> Have a nice day off Fingerez. and TTT
> 
> DST


well i burned mine, didnt like high ec, i'm not the best grower mate but i'm still learning  i'll get there maby, just wish time would hurry up so i could practice more lol  it should do alright in my mates coco grow though, kinda have control over that, ec, ph, additive amounts and timings nice clean full canna coco grow, rhizio, zyme, pk, boost, flush and a product called "Ripen" heard it mentioned on here, gonna give it a go.



tip top toker said:


> it looks like a very nice day today indeed  BnQ yesterday, ikea today, i'm in heaven  i think i could happily spend £10,000 in bnq haha. wood and power taools, yeah!
> 
> i need somewhere to shift my 400w to so it can counter some of the £200 asked for the digital 600w, my cab is long and thin so i have real troubles trying to get all the plants lit.
> 
> i need to get back to amsterdam soon. last i went i was nothing but an airy fairy oooo cannabis how cool kinda guy, knew nothing about the stuff, just bought by name, one joint would have me gurning at a wall unable to function, i'd like to go back now that i know why i'm buying what i'm buying, and also to sit in a park while it's sunny instead of bleeding raining





DST said:


> Too true, the Dam is a different place when it's sunny!!!


i went 27-30th december it was freezing lol.



bender420 said:


> My Mate Fingers. How is it cracking. Hope all is well with you bro.
> 
> I am still in process of getting everything together for the next round, just real busy. Hope to post an update soon.


know the feeling bro lol. not worked much this week but still been busy 



Jester88 said:


> hehe i should be finished with this whole court process soon too


all the best for you bro, gotta go police station in july myself  



Tatan said:


> Man, I would live to go to amsterdam and sample the weed


dam is cool and all that but just bloody expencive lol

not much to report in the fingerez camp, all is well. going bed 2 watch some more red dwarf and fall asleep 

night/morning

fingerez ;0)


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 15, 2010)

shiit bro. 

yeah well so far everythings been cool theres been a few victories i got my money back so did my girl and mother.. 

only my last court day left im hoping it goes ok. im not to phased though im stuill paying my last fine ill have to try merge them.. im kinda used to paying them for stupid shit now . 

all it does is make me want to grow more lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2010)

can you leave the country while you've on bail? (not related to your iddue, just curious lets say haha)


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 16, 2010)

hmm i highly doubt it...

but then again im not a lawyer or a cop so i am not the best person to ask probably.. im just someone who keeps on keeping on and trys to get by with what knowledge i do ya digg


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> can you leave the country while you've on bail? (not related to your iddue, just curious lets say haha)


It will depend on the sort of bail. But effectively there is nothing stopping you leaving the UK or anyother country when you are on bail. As long as you have a passport (customes never really check people leaving acountry as thoroughly as coming into one, imo). a mate of mine done it and never came back for about 5 years....saying that, upon his return he did get a 3 yr stretch Thats what happens when you go around stabbing people and jumping high court bail....he ended up getting caught selling a deal of hash to someone and was knicked....it all fell to pieces from there..the daft twat.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 16, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> shiit bro.
> 
> yeah well so far everythings been cool theres been a few victories i got my money back so did my girl and mother..
> 
> ...





tip top toker said:


> can you leave the country while you've on bail? (not related to your iddue, just curious lets say haha)





Jester88 said:


> hmm i highly doubt it...
> 
> but then again im not a lawyer or a cop so i am not the best person to ask probably.. im just someone who keeps on keeping on and trys to get by with what knowledge i do ya digg





DST said:


> It will depend on the sort of bail. But effectively there is nothing stopping you leaving the UK or anyother country when you are on bail. As long as you have a passport (customes never really check people leaving acountry as thoroughly as coming into one, imo). a mate of mine done it and never came back for about 5 years....saying that, upon his return he did get a 3 yr stretch Thats what happens when you go around stabbing people and jumping high court bail....he ended up getting caught selling a deal of hash to someone and was knicked....it all fell to pieces from there..the daft twat.


dont think so, i had 2 get permission from the courts to go to ireland for work a few years back. that was during a court case though, would think it was the same when on bail. fuck em if i need 2 go ireland i aint telling em, they have my address for fucks sake, i'm coming back lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 16, 2010)

You lot are a right bunch of dodgy c*%ts lol

I used that ripen stuff and i reckon it worked ok, the buds really hardened up and you don't need to flush it out. I think the tobacco industry uses it


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 17, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> You lot are a right bunch of dodgy c*%ts lol
> 
> I used that ripen stuff and i reckon it worked ok, the buds really hardened up and you don't need to flush it out. I think the tobacco industry uses it


dodgey me, dont know what u mean lol.

cheers 4 the info bro, take it u dont use it anymore?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2010)

I still use it, i just aint got anything in its last week atm, i've used it and not used it on the same strain (cheese) and IMO it did improve the yeild, they went rock fuckin hard instead of just going rock hard lmao. Watch the ph with it though coz when i mixed it up the ph was really low, about 3 but thats easy enough to sort out before you tip it in.
You doing an update this weekend? I should do one really but like always i'm busy as fuck FFS

I used to be a dodgy herbert but i'm all sensible now, apart from the obvious lol


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 17, 2010)

what stuff is this??


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2010)

Its called ripen, I think its made by GHE.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2010)

This stuff
http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/product/ghe_ripen/


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 17, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> This stuff
> http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/product/ghe_ripen/


lol was just about 2 post the link hehehe.

my mate was recomended it by a "pro", not used it myself but thinking of giving it ago.

i was a bit dodgey, sorted my shit out just unfortunately there was a sniffer dog at the rave i went to.... lol

here's the link any way, might be different info etc

http://www.3ch.co.uk/nutrient-additives/best-of-the-rest/ripen/prod_557.html


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2010)

Thats not cricket using sniffer dogs. My mate got caught with with 15 pills when we were having a smoke on the grass out the back of strawberry sundae at 8 on a sunday morning and got three months FFS that was in about '99. we saw them driving up and he tried to run which gave every one else time to dump their shit, he kinda did us a favour, i had a two pills and about a g of sniff that i shoved in me gob chewed and swallowed, i spewed my freckle up at victoria stn half an hour later but was buzzing like fuck by the time i walked into sunny side up, ah those were the days lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 17, 2010)

love it osc bro, reminising about the old days always makes me chuckle. i thought it would be a good idea 2 do a line on the little trays on the train whilst sat in kings cross, not the cleverest idea. some attendant caught me through the window, licked about half a g off the table (nice clean table no doubt) then made a run for it. went over the road 2 st pancreas back through the underground tunnel to kings x and managed 2 sneak back on the last train back lol. oh and i was buzzing my tits off 2 lol, proper rush like lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 18, 2010)

morning/evening. its 5am here and i just got back from a night shift in Bath. (yes its that time of year for my yearly bath) bit of a shit job but feeling good. mainly coz my mate didnt come in, was double booked for DJ'ing at a christening. He giving me his pay for the night for covering for him. Was working next to some Geordies tonight and couldnt help think of Don lol. As i said i'm feeling good, my mate rung me when i was working and was like "the twins are hooked up to medical equipment, i told em not to worry about the payment, said put it towards medical treatment" I was quite moved by this as he's a bit of a boy (mate that's doing a thing that i'm kinda in charge of) met him through DJ'ing about 10 years ago and been good mates since, as mentioned got him a job at my place 

The reason i wrote all this about my mate is coz i'm a bit of a depressive head at times and its good 2 know there is some good people about me. He's a genuine good guy. (stopped smoking about 2 years ago but he has a toke of my stuff every harvest, lean on a couple of tokes lol) he's the one that showed me about the SAGE and the cheese, that stinking filthy shit i most probs now know as the UK?

got a "new" van last week as the astra van broke down (think i broke it hehehe) its a transit connect lol does 95 full wack, a little tame to the 120 of the astra, used 2 love tearing it up, through city late at night, racing other engineers lol  its got a tape player though  dont mind to much been blasting out some old DnB tapes from Bagleys. Andy C, Fearless, Det and The Legend Stevie Hyper D (rip) proper sick, got home in no time it seemed.

smoking some 7 week almost dry sophie as i'm completely out of everything (not really up for some old skool style soap bar yuck, got a few G's in my box. not very great tasting but doing the trick 

UPDATES.....

I bet u guys and girls are wondering whats going on with Fingerez's thread, no pics for a week now. Looks fairly similar to last time, the blue is a little bigger but no sign of calexes yet. the lemon is showing signs of em, thought the haze would go longer than the cheese? dont look that way but need 2 inspect the trichs properly. have added the PK 3 times this week on the lemon but i left it out of the blue, she's recovered(ish) but dont wanna tempt fait, just feeding her the Canna Bio and Topmax.

will update some pics in the next few days, had quite a bit on latley with making beats again and the radio every week now

fook me half hour 2 write that and smoke my zoot i suppose but winding down now so gonna hit the sack. i try and tell people that just coz u finish at 4am dont mean u go bed str8 away. i mean who comes home from a 9-5 and goes to bed??? you gotta wind down man, smoke a zoot or 2 

night all,

fingerez


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Fingerez, nice post. Enjoyed the read. And you are right, it's good to have some awesome people around you. And you only need one or two!!!

Peace out, DST


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 19, 2010)

in this day and age your lucky to find one or two...

i follow the five finger friends rule....
basically yu should be able to count your real friends on one hand.... when you think about it and if you were to compare 9i know this sounds mean) i bet MOST NOT ALL people find this to be true.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah im with jester here, tho i could probably hit 5 fingers and a pinky hhahah 

nice tales lads always a larf when theres naughty drugs about haha


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Fingerez, nice post. Enjoyed the read. And you are right, it's good to have some awesome people around you. And you only need one or two!!!
> 
> Peace out, DST





Jester88 said:


> in this day and age your lucky to find one or two...
> 
> i follow the five finger friends rule....
> basically yu should be able to count your real friends on one hand.... when you think about it and if you were to compare 9i know this sounds mean) i bet MOST NOT ALL people find this to be true.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah im with jester here, tho i could probably hit 5 fingers and a pinky hhahah
> 
> nice tales lads always a larf when theres naughty drugs about haha


bless u chaps thats exactly how i feel  nice 2 be around like minded people 

this is how cheeky my work is, training some guy 2nite (i'm still a B grade) on a job i've never done! I know i've showed them i can do the job but thats taking the mick a bit. Got him 2pick me up so aint driving 2hours to Margate this evening  last night was a killer, my mate owes me one lmao  gonna get in the shower, if i got enough time i'll snap some pics. foooook knows whats up with my temps 2day running at 28/29 when its set at 26  theyre loving it though so dont mind, fed them about 10L yesterday, thirsty ladies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

aye at that sorta temp your girls will drink a lot for sure! 

traioning folks up on jobs your not passed off on eh lol standard management bullshit. have they fed you the 'it will look great on your appraisal' line yet?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2010)

ahhhhaaa, so you're the twat running a white van up my arse at 80 in a 40  number one reason for driving test fails, white van drivers haha.

baath is a shit city, never found it to be interesting or enjoyable to walk around in the slightest. brothers loved it and all went to school there for decades, i flat refused. shit hole  

my friends, well i use the rul of thumb as opposed to 5 fingers, and fail at even that so yeah, keep him close  i know the feeling of being put on the spot, when totally inapropriately. i'm frequently made to work for a completely different business, and quote prices from nothing more than what i think it should be, because they refuse to keep an upto date product sheet etc, so i often find myself selling something on for £200 when it could be costing the company £500, it's fucking stupid. 

i like how fussy people get over temp and humidity  i plain don't moniter humidity and gave up giving a damn about the temperature shortly after i started growing


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye at that sorta temp your girls will drink a lot for sure!
> 
> traioning folks up on jobs your not passed off on eh lol standard management bullshit. have they fed you the 'it will look great on your appraisal' line yet?


no but i bloody well will lol



tip top toker said:


> ahhhhaaa, so you're the twat running a white van up my arse at 80 in a 40  number one reason for driving test fails, white van drivers haha.
> 
> during the day i drive very responibly, not ur standard white van man belive it or not. dont sit up peoples arses in fact it pisses me off lol
> 
> ...


yeah i do comment on my temps, never humidity. not really fussed about em would just like them around 26 as personal preference. run anything from 23 to 30 lol


UPDATES...





Lemon Haze 7 weeks 12.12 Looks like a 9weeker?






Crap picture but only took 2 before the batts died. Blue Cheese still looking kinda fluffy, although showing signs of calexes now  10 weeker?

What u think chaps, will inspect with the microscope 2moro, aint gotta leave for work till 18:00  

Will snap some pics of the veg room with my phone and upload maby 2nite when i get back.

Have a good evening/day guys and girls 

Fingerez


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 20, 2010)

happy 4.20 shmoking day peeps, shame riu was closed all day for the uk people  hows everyone finding the new format, i've only been on here 5months or so, but wonder how the old skoolers are liking it, i'm not sure so far, still trying to find things. was looking at my thread a min ago and theres someone elses pics lol. took me ages find the pic upload thing, had to go through my profile, the link was on the right before  lol

got my camera to work for a few pics all at 7weeks 12.12  






Lemon hmmmmm lol






Lemon






Blue Cheese






Sophies Trics 






Sophie  Took a few heads of, smoking now, not bad at all 






Sophie - missing a few heads


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

god damn those are some impressive colaas fella.  looks like your on for a cracking yeild too.

im actually liking the new look riu


----------



## moodster (Apr 21, 2010)

how many litres are the airpots m8 and you use soil??


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

Indeedy Fingerez an awesome sight in your tent bru. Blue cheese and Sophie are certainly looking quite special.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2010)

that tent is looking fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine. sophie looks right bangable!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> god damn those are some impressive colaas fella.  looks like your on for a cracking yeild too.
> 
> im actually liking the new look riu


thanks bro, getting used 2 it now  got myself some autopots today from my mates lock up 



moodster said:


> how many litres are the airpots m8 and you use soil??


thats a 7.5L but i have a 10L, thats half soil and half coco, Don uses coco, i'm using coco now on. 



DST said:


> Indeedy Fingerez an awesome sight in your tent bru. Blue cheese and Sophie are certainly looking quite special.


thanks bro, still not to sure how long to take em? might start flushing next week, take em to about 10??? help pls guys and girls????



tip top toker said:


> that tent is looking fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine. sophie looks right bangable!


i'll send u my address if u want and arrange a meet lol, she's a slag i've heard so ur probs in there mate lol


thanks for the good vibes chaps, what u thinking on the amount of weeks to give em??

Fingerez


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2010)

aye, you gotta be careful to keep that man love outta the tent. she'll be up the spout faster than you can say ah balls!


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are looking sweet bro!!
Great work


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice mate!!! that BC is gonna give you a nice pile o bud.
I dunno if i like the new riu yet. It looks weird imo


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice pic las mate lol. I am ambivilent about the new riu tbh


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> aye, you gotta be careful to keep that man love outta the tent. she'll be up the spout faster than you can say ah balls!


 lol love it bro



BlackRoses said:


> Those are looking sweet bro!!
> Great work





oscaroscar said:


> Very nice mate!!! that BC is gonna give you a nice pile o bud.
> I dunno if i like the new riu yet. It looks weird imo





mr west said:


> Nice pic las mate lol. I am ambivilent about the new riu tbh


thanking you kindly sirs 

got a 250 ballast yesterday for helping my mate clearing his lock up of all things fun 2 play with  it can run mh/hps so getting a mh bulb 2moro from the shop. hopefully then i can run that 18hours, getting better veg results than only running the 400mh for 8 hours at night  cant have noisey fans in the cuboard next to moaning bollox next door lol.

any ways of 2 the sea side for work, Torquay  not that i'll be seeing any of that, in and out and back home. they was gonna get me a hotel but i said f++K that i'm 'ard (i'm joking by the way).

i'll probs be on in the early hours chatting some kind of rubbish lol.

have a good evening/day peeps 

Fingerez

Edit - bit of a noob so getting used 2 the new layout but could only imagine what its like for you long timers lol. its not 2bad really  same info i guess thats what i'm here for and the bit of chin wag 2


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck with the job and trip to the beach. You asked about how long to go for. Well there is always the trichome test (which is a preference thing as far as amber, cloudy, clear trich ratio is concerned), or the hair test, or just go with your gut feeling on how the plants are looking. Always a tricky Q, Fingerez. What are the recommendations for them?

Peace, DST


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 22, 2010)

Easy Fingerez...

Just caught up on ur posts, ladies are lookin spot on mate, propper lush, and the tent is lookin mighty full... got your PM but still cant reply for the errors... will hit you up when i can, hope your well and partying hard.

Peace


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Good luck with the job and trip to the beach. You asked about how long to go for. Well there is always the trichome test (which is a preference thing as far as amber, cloudy, clear trich ratio is concerned), or the hair test, or just go with your gut feeling on how the plants are looking. Always a tricky Q, Fingerez. What are the recommendations for them?
> 
> Peace, DST


Just a quick in and out, well 14hours quick but hey at least i aint gotta drive home later 2day on a friday in the car park (m25)

http://greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/index.php?dispatch=pages.view&page_id=101
GHS says there super lemon haze goes 9-10 weeks

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=428
big budda say 8-10 weeks

by the looks of that i'd say 10+ lol. i'll get the usb microscope camera out at the weekend so u can see my.... shit wrong forum, my trichs lol



SM4RT3 said:


> Easy Fingerez...
> 
> Just caught up on ur posts, ladies are lookin spot on mate, propper lush, and the tent is lookin mighty full... got your PM but still cant reply for the errors... will hit you up when i can, hope your well and partying hard.
> 
> Peace


Thanking you kindly sir lol, hope ur cool bro, was wondering where u'd been since ur vodka session, was hoping it was nothing serious?

getting the canna bio vega 2day, if i can make it. might get my mate 2 go lol. might have 2 chuck a bit in if there going for a few more weeks  

i did get chance 2 pop in and see my friends in Torquay, traffic was sweet all the way so got chance for a vanilla cappuccino, the guys that showed me how to make it lol. Unfortunatly "X" was at the hospital as he always is every day, not gonna go into things but he's not a well man. Thing is u would never know unless u got 2 know him. they are the nicest people that i know and i know a few lol, got really nice apartments there lush, have stayed in the guest one felt like a king getting up in the morning with a coffee and zoot on the balcony sea view. torquay. says it all really lol. was wicked when they had the reggata, was high just watching em go back and forth lol.






Go on the little HB wooo woooo lol, getting tired now but drunk a red bull on the way home so aint sleeping lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2010)

Well if they say 8-10, best to go into at least the 10th week....a few extra days never hurts if they can handle it. Congrats on the little HB popping.

Have a good weekend bru.

DST.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2010)

nice grow.... I read 10 pages, then the last 3 pages kind of... I will read more later, sleep now


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Well if they say 8-10, best to go into at least the 10th week....a few extra days never hurts if they can handle it. Congrats on the little HB popping.
> 
> Have a good weekend bru.
> 
> ...





theloadeddragon said:


> nice grow.... I read 10 pages, then the last 3 pages kind of... I will read more later, sleep now


poor u lol, was a bit of a slow start, with waiting for the airpots to veg but i think the ladies are getting there, thanks bro.

smoking some 7week lemon, i scrumped a few small buds from the bottom. great improvement from a week and a half ago, can taste the lemon and the haze just not to strong, a bit like the buzz, nice and light at the mo. gonna be a banger imo


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

[youtube]flLLv2rMcw8[/youtube]

Breaking you in gently pmsl

Heard this on Blame's mix for annie nightingale on radio one last night on the way home, never new it was Blame 

edit - the remix obviously


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2010)

Not heard that b4, good ol ani. Rinsed it


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

my ears where ringing kinda in the services last night, didnt realise how loud i had it! she's a good old girl "godmother" of dnb


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2010)

My ears are constantly ringing but i do love loud drum and bass


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2010)

seriously tinnitus is a bitch


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> seriously tinnitus is a bitch


couple of my mates suffer with burst ear drum, says he gets a rushing sound constant. i get ringing every now and again but thats not the one having it all the time. ears are funny things, ear ache is a killer lol.

its the final hours for our beloved sophie gonna pull her down 2nite at lights out, 5 hours 20mins lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

looks like i could be using a modified airpots system... done some tests in the living room using a 1000L per hour pump which yes is a little excessive but cant find the 500 lol. didnt make a difference, i'm well impressed with the way the airpot drains before it fills back up just used some towels to soak up the water. The only modified bit would be that i used a pump a few times a day to make sure the trays are full, i'll have a play and see.






Left one empty, pump off.






Right one full, pump still on, left one no higher, cracking little valve 


i wanna go 100% organic with coco medium apart from the mop bucket princess (MBC) in the next round, thinking of 5 smaller scrogs, Lemon Haze, SAGE, LSD, MBP (Cheese) and the Thai Haze, the G13 can wait, can go as a mother round my mates, maby take a clone and sick it outside somewhere. Oh forgot about the HB hmmmm, 5 or 6 lol.

the thai haze has stretched much more than the others recon thats gonna be 12-14 weeks, freebie seed, reg but female by the looks already, was hoping for a boy so not fussed either way. gonna get sophie out later today and cant make my mind up about the thai or MBP up, gonna have 2 in the next few days, or there is a 3rd option, put nothing up and just veg a bit longer cant make my mind up






Jeany - Clown Loach i named after my Nan  She's getting fairly tame, still swims away when i get to close but is getting better. there quite timid fish. hopefully she'll teach the other new ones i'm not that bad really lol. They love the prawns i chuck in, frozen cooked ones


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2010)

Are clown loaches tropical? I bought a cat fish with similer markings but brown and gold rather than black and orange called Coleen lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 23, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> Thanking you kindly sir lol, hope ur cool bro, was wondering where u'd been since ur vodka session, was hoping it was nothing serious?
> 
> getting the canna bio vega 2day, if i can make it. might get my mate 2 go lol. might have 2 chuck a bit in if there going for a few more weeks
> 
> ...


Your welcome mate lol

Yeah the vodka session carried on pretty much all week, i think... cant remember last time i was on propper, heads been a lil fuzzy, plus the g/f hasnt been workin lates or nights, she been on day shift for the last week, so not been on that much, been a lil pre-occupied 

Glad you enjoyed ur trip to torquay mate, always good to visit old friends, specially the better one's that we have, and wakin up feelin like a king havin a smoke on the balcony lookin out to sea.. if i close my eyes, i can just picture it.

Hope your enjoying ur sunny friday mate (few updated pics on the uk thread, take a peak )

Catch you later

Peace


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> Are clown loaches tropical? I bought a cat fish with similer markings but brown and gold rather than black and orange called Coleen lol


think there indonesian/thailand kinda ways lol. got koolie loach which are brown and pink but they look like a worm with a face lol

westy can u do me the honers lol http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/loaches/images/KuhliLoachWFLo_Ap4A.jpg



SM4RT3 said:


> Your welcome mate lol
> 
> Yeah the vodka session carried on pretty much all week, i think... cant remember last time i was on propper, heads been a lil fuzzy, plus the g/f hasnt been workin lates or nights, she been on day shift for the last week, so not been on that much, been a lil pre-occupied
> 
> ...


lol cheers bro, have a good weekend


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks the ony way i know how is to download it upload it etc. i got 4, only ever see 2 at a time, timid as wouldnt let me take a pic  quick little buggers was hard 2 catch when moving tanks


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you got a pump for the autopots?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah, do u use a pump?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 23, 2010)

No, you don't need one, gravity does the work mate. I just have my res on a milk crate but thats not really needed. The 1st time i used them i had 8 litre pots and this time with the psychosis i used 15 litre pots. The smaller pots IMO were better coz the bigger ones only let the feed/water soak up about a 3rd of the pot and with 8 litre ones about half. they drank like fuck in the 8L pots, i was filling the res nearly twice a week, with the 15s the res is lasting ten days at least. The plants in the 8L pots grew sooo fast and i reckon i could've taken em a week earlier. I layer the soil (plagron batmix) with clay hydro pebbles, prolly about 50/50 with a deep layer at the bottom of the pot. So in conclusion, i think the smaller pots are better. 
I'm mashed on cheese, so sorry for rambling lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

ahh haa i aint got a res just the valves. was just trying it out, have seen the barrels for under a score. seems to work ok though lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 24, 2010)

had a really good day 2day. done the "disco" for one of my best mates 6 year old girl, i lost all my dignity today playing all kinds of well pop music i suppose. "disney party princess's" was handed to me at the start  lol. kinda had a little mix at the end with some light bubbly garage, when all the parents where turning up lmao.

then off 2 my mates room, thats coming on alright, cal/mag diff a little but got a little stuff to sort that out.

radio after that which was just "alright" again, nothing special 

watching passenger 57, aint seen it for years. watched it the 1st time i smoked skunk, had smoked weed and puff before. we had smoked weed neat before when had no cigarette so thought it would be alright. to the day i dont think i've ever been so "high" not on that level. i was gonna go school as we always did go stoned but freeked out half way and had 2 go home, was getting paranoid about my form teacher knowing i was stoned, i remember being really thirsty with a "foam" mouth. went home and watched passenger 57 (on video) with loads of milk and choc digestives lol.

the dry 7 week lemon is getting better and better, the 7 week slow dryed blue is coming together, that just tasted like "chinky" weed

hope we're good peeps?

Fingerez


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 24, 2010)

250mh running nice and cool in the veg room. looks like i owe my mate a drink though, sold my 400 and bulbs to my mate  http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_4609.html will update some pics 2moro

nite peeps


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, so can someone explain to a "die hard grows plants in normal pots organically type of person", what Airpots are? I am too lazy to google, I just feel a bit left out when all you UK punters are talking about them, haha...DST goes off into a corner with his joint.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2010)

i need to pick up some of these valves and rig up an auto re-filler for my hydro. can anyone get a picture of em, so i can try and work something out in my head (this could get complicated


----------



## moodster (Apr 25, 2010)

just ordered 1 litre airpots for veg and 6 litre 1s for flower will that be big enough ??


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Ok, so can someone explain to a "die hard grows plants in normal pots organically type of person", what Airpots are? I am too lazy to google, I just feel a bit left out when all you UK punters are talking about them, haha...DST goes off into a corner with his joint.


sure thing D, will do an explenation later for you and anyone else that wants 2 know.



tip top toker said:


> i need to pick up some of these valves and rig up an auto re-filler for my hydro. can anyone get a picture of em, so i can try and work something out in my head (this could get complicated


sure 2 bro, will post some pics later on this eve



moodster said:


> just ordered 1 litre airpots for veg and 6 litre 1s for flower will that be big enough ??


i recon so bro, w dragon has ordered the 6L, i got 7.5 and work well 

as mentioned will do a post later, catch u then


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi guys pretty tired been playing with another mates new setup in my living room  got rid of some of my excess kit, may even be able 2 get rid of the 4 pot wilma.

Here's a link to the vids on the Airpots website, explained it good enough for me to buy them 

http://www.superoots.com/videos/index.htm


Some pics, i'm loving the trees in the pots, thought the roots had 2 be as big as the plant?























Sorry tip top will expand the little thing and show u where the little holes are etc, havent taken the pics. it has 2 moving parts the little barrels move and theres a float type thing inside, both with little holes/valves. they dont refill until all the solution is soaked up, even with a good pump 

cleaned mop bucket princess out/changed nutes, filthy slut, along with the veg room, she's got a little root sticking out the bottom of the "net pot" with a few coming off that, white to. some visible in the holes i drilled in the pot. some pics soon 

night/morning folks 

Fingerez


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

ok, I know what airpots are....perhaps it was something else I was getting confused with....Smart pots?? are those the same things? Ach min, god knows now....DST walks off as confused as what he was when he arrived.....haha.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2010)

i think the americans call them smart pots, unless there talking about them pots lined with copper stuff (spinout, uncle bens thread)??? autopots/smartpots/airpots lol.

TTT - on the case 2day bro, de-clutered my house in prep for the sofas and packed the valves away in the loft lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2010)

nah, air pot is different to smart/auto's. air pots are literally the fancy new pot.

auot and smart (i am guessing on the smart part) is the acutal watering method used, and as far as i'm aware, any pots can technically be use with them.

once that root hits the water, it's gonna go wild  it's very exponentiual, takes weeks to get that first root out, and then jsut bam, they're going and going


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> nah, air pot is different to smart/auto's. air pots are literally the fancy new pot.
> 
> auot and smart (i am guessing on the smart part) is the acutal watering method used, and as far as i'm aware, any pots can technically be use with them.


TTT, you got it, that's what I was wondering about.....??

Watering in an organic vertical grow in a 1.2m squared space that you have granstanded is a reet pain in the chuff. Requires a lot of moving and fannying around with plants...I am looking at doing a rehaul of my grow room shortly so was hoping to find something to make my life easier....


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks tt for clearing that up, the smart is the auto right? off 2 get some food, sofas have turned up, then i'll get the auto pot valves out and try and take some pics.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2010)

good man. after 5 days my water drops to the extent that most of the roots are out of water, which i reckon can't be too good. so need to work out a way of keeping it as high as possible without regular topping up, which is partly what the hydro was all about. plan 2. install lavatory into grow room and plants grom out of top. auto filling haha,


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2010)

Bottom valve, looks like yellow neoprene(?) seal and small hole, the arm is connected to the underneath bucket which applies pressure to the hole? I'm making a guess here.






Side shot opened out






Top shot opened out






Side shot closed






Top Valve. This hole hear *I THINK* is the hole that TTT might want to block, i'm not sure but i think this is the valve that controls the drain and refill part. by the looks of things i'm thinking they are 2 separate valves? One to fill untill it gets to the correct level and one to stop it filling while its draining. 






Underneath hole, top valve

Osc u can confirm the autopots drain and fill? i played with them for an hour or so and it looked that way.


havent got the time TT but can have a play at the weekend to see if that valve does that.

hope these pics help? as mentioned the opinions are my own, might not be right. i'll have more of a play towards the end of the week as i'm using em 2 feed my girls plain water for the 2weeks flush 

edit - and the new sofa's


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

Lost me a neoprene dude...nice couches though, look comfy.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 27, 2010)

I got autopots and i still dunno exactly how they work but they do work, its witch craft i tells ya lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2010)

cheers for that man. not ure on the drainage but seems to be a modified minatureised simplified toilet system thing.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

Can someone paste a link in so I can check these MMSTS, auto pot thingymajigs, whatever they be cried.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2010)

grrrrrr fooookin thing just wiped out my update.






Have this for now ladies and gents, i'm off 2 work but will post the rest later. for all u that cant wait, check my album out there in there 

Fingerez

edit - borrowed my mates 12mp cam, cyber shot thingy. quite nice


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 27, 2010)

nice bud mnan, it still isnt lettin u do and update with all the pics


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Lost me a neoprene dude...nice couches though, look comfy.


sorry bro i take it u mean lost u at neoprene?



oscaroscar said:


> I got autopots and i still dunno exactly how they work but they do work, its witch craft i tells ya lol


hehehe osc,



tip top toker said:


> cheers for that man. not ure on the drainage but seems to be a modified minatureised simplified toilet system thing.


yep sure seems that way now u mentioned it, thats the principle in any way



DST said:


> Can someone paste a link in so I can check these MMSTS, auto pot thingymajigs, whatever they be cried.


http://autopot.co.uk/index.php 

have a root around on the site, avoid the "animated videos unless u got some ear plugs and matchsticks to keep ya eyes open (the narrator is so uninteresting)



mcpurple said:


> nice bud mnan, it still isnt lettin u do and update with all the pics


let me do it but then i clicked the wrong button tbh. now all the pics are not showing, wonder if there trying to sort it out?

took some really good bloody pics 2 lol

take it easy boys and girls, off for a couple of days 2moro. no riu for me 

stuck the thai haze in the 12/12 room, hopefully he/she will show sex in a few days when i'm back??? come on boy, for a change.

Fingerez

ps. some advice for the noobz. dont stick ur fingers near ur fan when its on, nearly ripped my nail of earlier. most painful grow room indecent to date, although smacking my head full blast on the corner of mates aerowing was a close 2nd lol. my mate said the whole tent shook lol. accident prone spring to mind anyone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2010)

looks damn close to chop time there fingerez. looks well tasty


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 28, 2010)

Why did you stick your fingers in the fan?????? My worst grow room incident was when my ph dropped to 3 (fuck knows why) and i had to flush the soil in my autopots but the plants were all tangled around each other (fucking viney cheese) so i couldn't move em and i had to suck up 40 litres of water with a 50ml syringe while lying on my stomach so i could reach the ones at the back, not painfull but a HUGE pain the arse and i stupidly did it when the lights were on so i was sweating like a whore in church.

Anyways looking forward to your next pics mate


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2010)

i ALWAYS stick my fingers and hands into fans. i always figure yeah, why not! especially computer fans. maybe i'm simple, one minute it's a seethrough whirlythingymajig, the next minute you've transformed it into a solid pointy thing. fucking magic!


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i ALWAYS stick my fingers and hands into fans. i always figure yeah, why not! especially computer fans. maybe i'm simple, one minute it's a seethrough whirlythingymajig, the next minute you've transformed it into a solid pointy thing. fucking magic!


How many fingers have you got TTT? lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2010)

handfuls  pain has never been too much of an issue with me, you get over it so stop worrying about if something will hurt. that's my mantra. i am determined to try jumping off my roof and stroll into the pub beneath one day. make a real entrance. every time i'm out on ym balcony i size up whether it's doable or not i think i'd probably break and arm or a leg but it will be doable


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 28, 2010)

make sure u video tape it when u do to show all of us that would be some funny shit


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2010)

haha, i've recorded some silly crap in my time. a friend was upset so i got my camera out and recorded myself utterly failing at trying to bottle myself with a thatchers bottle. they don't break easy, and hurt like fook, but it amused me. also figured i'd see how good my air gun was so shot myself in the same place 18 times and then freeze burnt the sucker with the remaining gas in the mag. self preservation really isn't up there with higher priorities like getting the beer chilled early and such


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 28, 2010)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to las fingerez again.

Too bad, cause that bud deserves some repping bro, it looks very very nice man!!!


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2010)

betcha your looking at it with anticipation niow arent ya bro .. almost there id say too, not quite though


----------



## bender420 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Bud, how you been mate? Hope you are doing well.

Great fucking shot man. Cheers.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2010)

yes chaps  1st up, thanks for the good vibes 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks damn close to chop time there fingerez. looks well tasty


that was 8 weeks thinking of taking em to 10? well to late now gave em there last feed today, gonna be flushing the slags 2moro 30L canna flush through each pot. gonna feed em plain water 2 test the autopots 



tip top toker said:


> i ALWAYS stick my fingers and hands into fans. i always figure yeah, why not! especially computer fans. maybe i'm simple, one minute it's a seethrough whirlythingymajig, the next minute you've transformed it into a solid pointy thing. fucking magic!


hmmm i love ur comments tt, saying that i have stopped a fan or 2 by accident and it dont really hurt. more shocked than anything 2 start with!

edit - pc fans



oscaroscar said:


> Why did you stick your fingers in the fan?????? My worst grow room incident was when my ph dropped to 3 (fuck knows why) and i had to flush the soil in my autopots but the plants were all tangled around each other (fucking viney cheese) so i couldn't move em and i had to suck up 40 litres of water with a 50ml syringe while lying on my stomach so i could reach the ones at the back, not painfull but a HUGE pain the arse and i stupidly did it when the lights were on so i was sweating like a whore in church.
> 
> Anyways looking forward to your next pics mate


love it osc  was in beween my mates 600's the other day kinda crouched down, gets so hot 

edit - was trying to put the ducting on with the fan at full speed, did really well got one side on then BAM... finger dont hurt any more but if i aply pressure it does, even typing if i hit it to hard lol. will post a pic when i take pics next, its not that bad just hurt like hell.



oscaroscar said:


> How many fingers have you got TTT? lmao






tip top toker said:


> handfuls  pain has never been too much of an issue with me, you get over it so stop worrying about if something will hurt. that's my mantra. i am determined to try jumping off my roof and stroll into the pub beneath one day. make a real entrance. every time i'm out on ym balcony i size up whether it's doable or not i think i'd probably break and arm or a leg but it will be doable


u've seriously thought that through aint ya? fooookin love it mate


mcpurple said:


> make sure u video tape it when u do to show all of us that would be some funny shit


could imagine it now mcP



BlackRoses said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to las fingerez again.
> 
> Too bad, cause that bud deserves some repping bro, it looks very very nice man!!!


haha thanks bro, so u lot can see the pics yeah? i cant see em and when i go to my album its just small white squares 



Jester88 said:


> betcha your looking at it with anticipation niow arent ya bro .. almost there id say too, not quite though


if it wasnt for sophie (random indica pheno clone) i'd be picking bits of 2 smoke. smoked some lemon at 7 weeks, was tasting lemony and hazey already. got me a little high 2 




bender420 said:


> Hey Bud, how you been mate? Hope you are doing well.
> 
> Great fucking shot man. Cheers.


bender man glad ur ok brother, u've been missing for a few days  thanks for the love dude, take it easy my brother from another mother lol   

will be back on later and posting on ur threads, had a good day at work and will promoted back up to an A grade Team Leader. (more cash, same job lol)

the thai haze aint showin sex yet, but its really only had 2 12 hour sleeps. come on boy lol



so can u see my pics then? the new one of the lemon haze bud? any of the rest. can some one else have a look in my albums and let me know. thanks 

catch u's later, off for a nap 

Fingerez


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2010)

All Lemon





Supercropped Lemon branch







4 or 5 week lemon lol, its really green, cant really tell from pic. thats what happens when you weave it for a week and a half after flipping. the other girls are just fill the screen and flip. saying that the girls before the flip and screen where much bigger







(nute burn) Blueberry, not so cheesy lol

Well I had 2 make a new album but i can see em now. Starting flush 2moro.


edit - think my original blue cheese would do well in a filled scrog. oh well maby in another life time  gonna finish this one, veg for a few weeks with the 600mh then that will be my last round folks. for a while in any way. hopefully them strains i've got will still be around. need 2 find a home for the lemon haze mother or clone


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 29, 2010)

lookin good las. seems like alot of indoor growers are gona be gone for the summer or what not. and i had to try to find someone to keep my shishkaberry clone goin for next yeqars indoor but couldnt find any takers


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 30, 2010)

be proud bro be very proud


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 30, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> lookin good las. seems like alot of indoor growers are gona be gone for the summer or what not. and i had to try to find someone to keep my shishkaberry clone goin for next yeqars indoor but couldnt find any takers


shame about that bro 



Jester88 said:


> be proud bro be very proud


thanks sir 











Mop Bucket Princess MBP (filthy slut) lol, or cheese ;0) Saw the roots dangling in the nutes 2day when i topped up with a little bat crap tea. added the airstone, not much but running a splitter of the one thats feeding the top. feeding formulex, cannazyme, rhiziotonic and a little bat tea today, gonna clean the res 2moro. ec 1.8 ph set at 5.5 goes up to 6 after a few days, chuck a little more ph down in. 






Blueberry not so cheesy. Got a wiff of wriglys chewing gum earier when i was flushing in the bath, worryingly. chopped the yellow leaves of and flushed her with 20L + of canna flush and a little boost 







The beast  400L i think






My fave pic i took, cory catfish 

Happy weekend peeps, i'm high on some sophie  


Fingerez


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 30, 2010)

lovin the fish tanks, and that bnlue berry looksfuckin dank


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 30, 2010)

cheers bro, wish it smelt like it looked lol. flushing the lemon haze in the bath 2moro, thats gonna stink the place out lol


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 30, 2010)

well hey at least she smells good. my shishkaberry i just harvested had a bluebery mother or father i cant remember it was bluebery crossed with afgani. and it made shishkaberry. my plants smelt very berry full. i would like to grow some pure blueberry


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 30, 2010)

i've had some good bb in the uk was very nice tasting and a plesent high but not a strong stone u know. the other blue cheese i have access 2 (my orig) i think is uk cheese cross blueberry male because of the taste and the strength 

edit thats only thinking though, i have no proof lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2010)

need more roots in your scrog bucket, waaaaaaay more roots. either that or i assume you're feeding from the top untli roots are fully established in the water


----------



## las fingerez (May 1, 2010)

thank you mr tip top sir  yes the dripper is still going there is about 3 (lol) long roots going into the water now, thats when i stuck my bubbler in. she's gonna get another 3-4 weeks veg, maby longer so hopefully there will be a big tangle of roots lol. will be upgrading the bubbles 2 when i find my other air pump lol. does ur net pot sit above the water then tt? u dont use the dripper do ya???


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2010)

no drippers for me, fuck that for tea and cakes (tea and cakes being hassle )

my net pot is a tiny affair, like the size of a fromage frais (get into sainsburys, fucking great deals on, 6xmuller corner for £1.50 and buy 1 get 2 free on pringle tubes ) and is fulll of holes, it sits around 2" above water level while rooting then wherever life takes it after that. you'rs have such a large amount of volume that you must be getting a rootball inside the pot as opposed to outside. i need to get a couple more airstones i think, not quite bubbling as ferociously as i'd like (i use the equiv of 2 12" airstones, with a 150lph pump for each


----------



## las fingerez (May 1, 2010)

so turning the airstone on full and getting rid of the dripper might be a bad thing for me? i looked at integra's setup and his look like there just above maby slightly inside the water. have kinda done the same. by looking at his pics i recon i need more bubbles 2


----------



## DST (May 2, 2010)

Some beautiful pics up there bru. Really nice indeed. DST


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> so turning the airstone on full and getting rid of the dripper might be a bad thing for me? i looked at integra's setup and his look like there just above maby slightly inside the water. have kinda done the same. by looking at his pics i recon i need more bubbles 2


i need more bubbles tooooo, never enough bubbles. got 2 spare pump outlets available in the attic so might throw another stone into each.

the actual bubble splashing action is only used during rooting, the idea being that the splashing bubbles will wet the net pot and rockwool cube. i imagine there is too much hydroton pebbles in your pot for any bubble splashing to effect the wetness of the rockwool etc. once you have roots out of the thing, they will hit the water and after that, so long as there are bubbles, it doesn't matter about the water level or splashing.


----------



## las fingerez (May 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Some beautiful pics up there bru. Really nice indeed. DST


thank you for the good vibes mr DST! got a couple of pics Sat of the lemon in the bath, when my mate saw the pic he was like "is that urs"? lol



tip top toker said:


> i need more bubbles tooooo, never enough bubbles. got 2 spare pump outlets available in the attic so might throw another stone into each.
> 
> the actual bubble splashing action is only used during rooting, the idea being that the splashing bubbles will wet the net pot and rockwool cube. i imagine there is too much hydroton pebbles in your pot for any bubble splashing to effect the wetness of the rockwool etc. once you have roots out of the thing, they will hit the water and after that, so long as there are bubbles, it doesn't matter about the water level or splashing.


thanks mate again, the growth seems to be accelerating now the roots are in the water. i've got another air pump but couldnt find it, a bit noisy though lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 2, 2010)

Lemon taking her bath, 30+ ph'ed water and boost 











Lemon in the bath again. yes my house did smell a bit after lol






Just thought i'd share MBP's embedded twist tie, inspired my Sir Bender, lord of the bendy girls (i'm high lol). stuck in there good, cant get it out without damaging probs so it can stay. can kinda see the super cropping effect like it did on benders. hope ur good bro?

some clarification please. i flipped the light to 12/12 on a monday evening at 10pm, then turned back on at 10am tues. which day is day ONE of 12/12? 

so 62/63 days 2moro nearly 9weeks. flushed and a little Ripen 2day. 

lifted the airpot 6week lemon today and in its tray where these little white moving things, small like a grain of sand white and shaped like a grain of rice. as i said they where moving, well not for long. sprayed em with neem oil 5ml to 1L water and flushed the little fuckers down the toilet. any ideas what they could be and where they come from?


thanks,

Fingerez


----------



## mcpurple (May 2, 2010)

looks dank, thtas a cool pic of the branch around the wire


----------



## las fingerez (May 2, 2010)

thanks broski "The Gash's" camera is a good un


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2010)

Lovely monster there las mate, im only jelouse a tiny bit lol.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> Lemon taking her bath, 30+ ph'ed water and boost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll be larvae...probably gnats of some description. I got rid of all my trays as the run off from the pots tend to sit in there and the dark and damp attract gnats which will lay larvae down there...then you got a constant stream of little fukkers. Since I removed mine I still get gnats, but only a few. I now remove every plant that I possibly can and water over a mesh tray and bucket so there is no run off when they go back under the light.

That Lemon Haze is a pretty looking girl Fingerez. Pukka lad.

DST


----------



## mcpurple (May 3, 2010)

yes thats gnats. i had them to easy to rid of though.they comeo most the time due to over watering, so let the soil dry up a lil more then usael before watering and mabye water less. also i water my plant with the neem oil one time to suffacate the larvea. i also hung a fly trap for the flyers. also after the neem i put 3 raw patato cuts into the soil almost completey coverd by the top layer of soil. the poatato attracts the larvea cuz it is moist. after a few hours if u have them bad u should see a buch of them on the potato so just throw it away when its dryed up. this way worked great for me. the neem is what did the mot to help it. the poatao is just to get extras


----------



## Jester88 (May 4, 2010)

i always tie with as little stress as possible and a bit looser to avoid the strings cutting in as the pic shows above . but as you can se they cope fine in most cases 

so when we toking bro j.j


----------



## bloochedder (May 4, 2010)

Plants look hench lad well done m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

epic mate! looks sticky icky icky! props on the new style, ill be taking after your and benders by the time i get mine back up n running.


----------



## las fingerez (May 6, 2010)

thanks bro, hoping my mate will let me take a pic of my blue cheese scrogged airpot. (in his room now) was in veg a fair while biggest lady i've seen. will upload some pics in a bit. 9 weeks 2 days


----------



## mcpurple (May 6, 2010)

cant wait to see them pics LAS.


----------



## las fingerez (May 6, 2010)

This updates for you bro  hope ur good mate? 






Lemon Haze turning (mc)Purple 






Lemon Top Shot






Lemon Side












6Week Lemon, i think thats gonna be a beast of a bud lol.












blueberry not so cheesy (blue cheese)

Shattered hard core so no long speach 2nite. pretty tired like.  lemon i broke off is tasting really hazey. keeper, still got another week i recon though 

Hope ur all good? 

Fingerez

edit - forgot to say aint it funny how one branch is really going purple but the rest are slowly. i'm pretty much sure that the severe bending accident was on that branch? might break another to find out, kinda agressive supercropping ( lol @ don g&t)


----------



## mcpurple (May 6, 2010)

dam plants are lookin great, im likein the (mc) purple LOL. and th3 blus cheese is really getting fat it looks like. great job with the great growing, keep up the great work


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

What McPurps said.(lazy reply, soz, seems like we iz all cream crackered bru)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2010)

some serious colas ther fingerez buddy! loveing the colours too, you must be hitting 4 near 5 Oz a go there 

top work fella


----------



## las fingerez (May 7, 2010)

thanks brothers  hmmm a little curious about the weight myself now. the lemon looks tight but when it drys its not so heavy, my mates brought his pans round, the small ish top but i snapped of was 3.3g which i was a little surprised with, it looked huge. cant knock the smoke though. yesterday just dry was hazy and strong, today (overnight in a baggie) can taste the lemon pushing through with the haze, lean of one zoot  thinking of a little glass bong but i'm hazardous and would blatently get spilt on my carpet lol fuck stinkin bong water days.

having a kip i'm shattered


----------



## oscaroscar (May 7, 2010)

Fuck me mate!!! That all looks awesome.
Are you gonna use that ripen stuff? IMO it adds weight in the last week coz the buds really harden up, well they did on the cheese 

I'll rep you when it lets me


----------



## las fingerez (May 7, 2010)

yes osc bro using it now every other feed from about 8.5 weeks (going to 10.5. ec1.8 ( 4-5ml) as the bottle says. gonna feed one more ripen next and just water for the last few days. cant wait now lads  wanna pull it but resisting lol.

hope everyone has a good weekend 

fingerez

ps dont worry about the rep, funny old thing (secretly i wouldnt mind a light green box but got a long way 2 go yet lol)


----------



## MAc DRe (May 7, 2010)

Nice plants my friend, they are looking great and i bet its very hard to sit on your hands and not cut down those nice bushes. They look nice and frosty great grow, hope you yield as much as you were hoping and then some.


----------



## las fingerez (May 7, 2010)

Page Bump, Lemon turning purple 

Thanks bro, yeah its hard esp with my sample of the lemon i'm smoking now hehehe. heard its best to take it to 72 ish days? well thats what i'm going for i think, nearly there and there still swelling by the looks of things


----------



## mcpurple (May 7, 2010)

i love this pic las, very nice bud, looks nice and ripe to for the pickin in a few days


----------



## DST (May 8, 2010)

MAc DRe said:


> Nice plants my friend, they are looking great and i bet its very hard to sit on your hands and not cut down those nice bushes. They look nice and frosty great grow, hope you yield as much as you were hoping and then some.


Yo playa, Crest Side Country club for life bru, RIP Dre (my all time favourite!!!)



las fingerez said:


> Page Bump, Lemon turning purple
> 
> Thanks bro, yeah its hard esp with my sample of the lemon i'm smoking now hehehe. heard its best to take it to 72 ish days? well thats what i'm going for i think, nearly there and there still swelling by the looks of things


Now that is the Hyphe!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2010)

Blue Cheese nearly all the yeald.






Big tops











Dry box 






Lemon bud that was turning purple, was streching her out so the light can get underneath now the blue is out of the way. it took a turn for the worse and my mate was egging me on 2 pull it lol. (edit - no i havent got a sun tan lol)






Fluffy buds at the bottom, gonna give em a good few more days to try and get a bit firmer?






Roots mon. getting there, few more weeks veg. TTT u recon thats enough bubbles now bro?

hope ur having a good one?

fingerez


----------



## Tatan (May 8, 2010)

Damn Fingerez.. if my plants get half as fat as yours ill be a happy guy.. that lemon haze looks amazing... so bushy and some fat colas.. congrats


----------



## mcpurple (May 8, 2010)

nice harvest LAS. did u trimall that with those regualr scissors in pic 1, also how fast do your buds dry in that box u have


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

Dinny ken wit page everyone is oan, but since ah cannae rep, well a have tae bump naw!!!! Fukkin get in there pal. Gid darts!!



las fingerez said:


> Blue Cheese nearly all the yeald.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a good Sunday (looks like you will be!! woohoo, Rep of course when ah can like)

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

Im not a massive fan of lemon tasting weed lol looks sp[ot on tho


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2010)

Holy fucking shit!!!! Holy fucking shit!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2010)

(smug mode) thanks gentlemen all that research and work has paid off. shame its not 2 cheesy but there's a fair wack of it, i recon its gonna be one u have 2 cure for a while. 5 more days for the lemon 

edit sorry mcP - yes me and my mate with 2 pairs of similar scissors lol. about 1.5 hours for the pair of us. he was moaning about the hand cramp after a while lol. takes about 4/5 days to get almost dry then i jar it and burp the jars till its crispy.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

patience will pay off......full of corny quote this morning...need more spliff.


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2010)

lol just woke up. coffee and zoot time. have a good day ladies and gents. some serious RnR going on over these ways today. COD and food main things on the agenda. COME ON THE YIDS!!!!!!!!! (spurs)


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2010)

Do you think they'll get 3rd?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2010)

I still aint forgiven you lot since you cheated/fairly won the FA cup final against us in '82. we took it to a replay though.


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2010)

who u osc? i was born in 80 so cant say i remember the 82 final lol and i'm not a mad fottie fan, just be nice 2 beat the gooners seems as they kept us out of europe last year lol. my mates are gooners or scousers lol

edit - not who are u, who u support. hmmmmm wake and cured sophie bake is working lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2010)

QUEENS PARK RANGERS. I was only 7 at the time but i remember it, it was like someone had died in our house lol
I aint a huge footy fan, i spent my youth riding skateboards (i still do)


----------



## Jester88 (May 9, 2010)

i have a few days off because of internet trouble and bam shit all happens lol. keep up the good work bro.... damn i do believe its rep time lol.

its fucked gonna have to fix my main pc, so i dont geton as much AS ITS THE MISSUS'S LAPPY .... dont mind the odd caps still getting used to the feel of the pad

peace out 
jester


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

God help me I am a Pars fan...if now who they are!


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> QUEENS PARK RANGERS. I was only 7 at the time but i remember it, it was like someone had died in our house lol
> I aint a huge footy fan, i spent my youth riding skateboards (i still do)


go on osc bro, used 2 a bit of boarding, not much. we had a big hill, that was quite fun lol.



Jester88 said:


> i have a few days off because of internet trouble and bam shit all happens lol. keep up the good work bro.... damn i do believe its rep time lol.
> 
> its fucked gonna have to fix my main pc, so i dont geton as much AS ITS THE MISSUS'S LAPPY .... dont mind the odd caps still getting used to the feel of the pad
> 
> ...


lol u need me or ttt 2 have a look lol. thanks for the good vibes bro 



DST said:


> God help me I am a Pars fan...if now who they are!


sorry D, never heard of the Pars but googled em lol. good day 2day so far, gonna go to the fish shop with my mate. need some treatment for them


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2010)

i'm easy like sunday morningssssssss

how's it going fingerez, that's looking like a fantastic harvest there  i think you just have enough bubbles  that's damned frothing, good work! 

i have to adnit i've supported sprus since about 5, never watched a game


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2010)

lol @ spurs pretty much same here lol (i've been to highbury not white heart lane). cheers 4 the info and the good vibes on this fine sunday


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2010)

i've probably watched 1 football match in my life, maybe 2. can't get enough of actually playing it, but to watch professional footie on the tv, no wonder everyone watches it down at the pub, they all need as much alcohol as they can drink to get thoruhg the tedious deull boring waste of my time 2 hours  damn football on telivision! 

i'm unhappy, got really excited about isntalling and playing some of the original COD and it won't run the setup, bah. started the day iwth a joint rolled 3 times no less, due to a rather retarded twin brother, and watched cloudy with a chance of meatballs  cheese should be ready soon  nother hour i think.

just to mention, my dry box is identical to yours (other than it being cardboard and no fan, so i reckon in light of our PM's, it ust be something to do with my boxes location maybe i'll make a shallow one that can slide under the bed or something


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2010)

hahaha ttt i've got the original COD on pc cd, brought it for the key so i could go online, many a night 8year ago charlied out of my eyeballs all nighters lol. glad i dont do that shit no more 

recon u could be right about the heat issue with ur box then, worth giving it a go bro 

hate them mornings 2! been 2 the fish shop, got some plants and treatment, now off 2 give a laptop back to a hottie that i quite fancy lol. (coffee and zoot 1st of course )


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2010)

i dry mine on a clothes horse and chuck a sheet over it, works a treat lol
Whats left in your tent now and whats next in?


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2010)

the lemon streched out to get some lights down below for the last week (or so). another (airpot) lemon 6.5 weeks and the popcorn buds of the blue.

next round is another lemon, that possible uk clone (home made hydro, mop bucket princess) sage and lsd. the sage and lsd are just about rooted clones so there not going up for a while 

edit - not forgetting the headband which wont be for a while, gotta take a clone and grow from that


----------



## las fingerez (May 10, 2010)

Roots Saturday






roots today






Veggie room 250w mh






over watered headband  2 outside girls, i run the risk of bringing infection in but used some soil from the garden lol. gotta acclimatise them lol. one dank blue cheese and the possible uk cheese clone i got. also some jallapeno and paprica peppers, strawbs never germed lol basil chives and parsly on the window sill and carrots in a pot lol. only have a front garden and the cats like 2 use my nice freshly turned soil as there toilet. have bamboo caines up now in 10-20cm lengths every 10-20cm. works but looks ugly lol






LSD rooted at last 






coolie loach, hardly ever see them. saw all 4 earlier so know there all alive lol. thought i'd share 


potted up one of the rooted sage's into the 10L airpot, u can see the tiny lady in the massive pot. only have about 1L of coco so wont be potting the LSD untill the weekend into 7.5L airpot.


----------



## mcpurple (May 10, 2010)

lookin good bro. looks lke the mop bucket plant is doin good. one of them seedlings is lookin pretty yellow


----------



## las fingerez (May 10, 2010)

mop bucket PRINCESS if u dont mind, thank you LMAO. yeah overwatering bro me thinks?


----------



## DST (May 11, 2010)

hi fingerez, the little one does look like it's been leached (heavy water) but I don't think you should worry too much. Just hold back and it'll right itself (I am a culprit of this as well - especially recently since I changed my coco - think I am going back to the old cheaper brand I used, never really had any probs with that - better results.) Just keep an eye on the new growth. The old leaves will eventually shrivel and die. You'll be right, nae worries.

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (May 11, 2010)

lol 1st time i've overwatered. probs coz i'm trying to hard. gonna sit back blaze a fat one and leave her for a while to chill out, might even blow some her way lol. cheers bro


----------



## Tatan (May 11, 2010)

Nice roots man... and glad your clone rooted


----------



## DST (May 12, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> lol 1st time i've overwatered. probs coz i'm trying to hard. gonna sit back blaze a fat one and leave her for a while to chill out, might even blow some her way lol. cheers bro


we are all guilty from time to time of wanting our plants to grow too quickly....in my case, constantly, such an impatient mofo am I!


----------



## las fingerez (May 13, 2010)

evening ladies and gents. 72 days 2day. 

got man flu. not impressed. shall i pull it or wait another day?

thanks

fingerez


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2010)

cut cut cut  dooo it. any bloke that turned to me and stated to my face that they have man flu, a cold, blah, i'd sock them one. man up ya cunts!

tomorrow is harvest day for me, 57 days


----------



## las fingerez (May 13, 2010)

tempted t chop but do feel like crap, dont get ill often but belive me i'm ill lol i aint no pussy bitch believe me but when ur being sick into ur mouth walking down the road, theres a limit.


----------



## mcpurple (May 13, 2010)

i would just wait i like to harvest and bein sick would ruin it for me and just make me irritated, fuck the flu. im sure the plants wont mind


----------



## bender420 (May 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear that you got flu man. Feel better mate. As MCP said, FUCK the FLU.

FUCKIN FIRE, incredible job man.


----------



## bender420 (May 13, 2010)

Very Cool!






Love these screens, I think it would work for everything I got but the CJ. Casey is too fat of a bitch. This would still be very nice to train and then use a bigger screen for support. What is it called and where can I get it. 






Fantastic harvest man. Cheers.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 14, 2010)

Get well soon mate.
I fucking hate harvesting lol i liked it to start with but now its a fucking chore


----------



## Tatan (May 15, 2010)

yeah get well soon and grats on your grow


----------



## las fingerez (May 16, 2010)

morning/afternoon/evening ladies and gents, hope we are all well? waking and baking with some small lemon haze buds thats had a day or so dry. my opinion the best i've grown to date! not really hazy like the old skool stuff my mate and me used 2 get from n.london but good all the same. 


thanks for the kind words everyone, did write out a reply yesterday but lost it and didnt have the energy to write it out again. feeling a lot better today glad i'm not going ireland till 2moro now (just remembered about the ganja fairy visiting) making some decisions 2day about the next round.

was having a clean up of my veggie room and cut the tops of the sage, lsd and g13 mothers for easy transport (getting rid of em). now to me all the strains i've smelt in veg smell kinda similar when u rub em. i caught a wiff of the g13 as my smell is coming back and it smelt a little different to the rest, i got my mates second opinion and he agreed. kinda made me wanna give it a try. the only other one that smelt diff was the poss uk clone 

think i may now have my line up?

MBP (poss uk clone)
Lemon Haze
SAGE
G13
Headband

(quick recap on the setup) 1x1m tent. 600hps, aircooled. 

well got some missions 2day. wanna get a new filter for my tank but the one i want wont fit in the gap i've got. i was gonna get this filter with a digital display showing temp, ec and ph but its about £350 http://www.fluval-g.com/index_e.php

dont really see the point in spending all that cash but not sure what else is gonna fit 

have a good day peeps


----------



## BlackRoses (May 16, 2010)

Great to hear your harvest was successful man, and that line up sounds awesome! SAGE yields fatass buds and G13 is legendary so you can't go wrong there


----------



## Jester88 (May 17, 2010)

dammit i missed the harvest ...


----------



## Tatan (May 17, 2010)

That sounds like agreat lineup, will be fun seeing them grow


----------



## las fingerez (May 21, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Great to hear your harvest was successful man, and that line up sounds awesome! SAGE yields fatass buds and G13 is legendary so you can't go wrong there


ermm sorry i remembered its g13 haze not even sure if there is a difference its barneys i think??? http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/barneys-farm-g13-haze looks like it is a cross 



Jester88 said:


> dammit i missed the harvest ...


could of done with an extra pair of hands hehehe



Tatan said:


> That sounds like agreat lineup, will be fun seeing them grow


thanks bro hope ur well???

"top of the morning to ya" - in the worst irish accent possible. just got back from the land of the black stuff (Guinness) unfortunatly it was a work trip but did more traveling than work so got to see the sights. very scenic place and the people are great, god bless the H man got a smoking pall out there, thinking of a little something something himself. 

gonna be a big old update 2moro got a lot going on. 10 week lemon is dry, 8.5 week lemon is coming down with the popcorn buds from the other 2 ladies. making way for the next round (round 4) from the fingerez  oh and the outside girls are going out over the weekend 

have a good weekend peeps


----------



## Tatan (May 21, 2010)

Sounds good  just make sure you share some pics


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

Ok, we'll let the late update slide this time Fingerez, but bru, get the digits out and share the pics, hehe. Good line up lad, will need to get you some new genetics when you visit as well!


----------



## las fingerez (May 25, 2010)

Hi people hows it going? hope ur all well? i've been pretty busy from working, went to Ireland last week for 5 days and had 2 catch the ferry. all good but the port is 5hours from my house  lol pretty tiring week. back on nights at the mo so enjoying it a bit more this week, just been up city 

sorry i've been a bit slack with the update, that lemon haze is something else. almost catching up with the cheese strength but a completely different high so shouldnt really compare them. the taste is pukka already hazey with a hint of lemon but the cure seems to be drawing the lemon out a little more. obviously i'm blowing my own trumpet but one of the best tasting in my opinion but i love the haze from a few years ago so i'm biast lol. was worth the wait 72 days and the other 63 mainly to clear the tent for vegging.







S.A.G.E.






Snips






Headband pulled through her little over watering whilst i was in Ireland. my mate just sprayed her with water for the week, she's drinking the water now, have 2 repot her but got no coco 






Possible UK Cheese (MBP)






Lemon Haze round 2  yes it is that good. given a cutting to a pal to look after so the strain is still around 







Purple lemon, i took the top buds of the lemon then left the fluffy buds to harden up as i still needed the light on 12.12. i think she went to almost 12 weeks to turn like that but its kinda cool, took me loads of shots to get the colours out properly lol. took this pic just before the chop. 


gonna share some pics of Ireland for ya, getting tired though. lost my phone had some more on there 
















Boat to Ireland

















Random driving shots beauitful country shame the pics dont do it justice. next time i'll stop for you lot lol






cranes that built titanic, belfast

enjoy peeps,

fingerez


----------



## Tatan (May 25, 2010)

Nice plants congrats, I really want to see how those lemon haze turn out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2010)

puprle lemon haze eh¬!! looks a treat that fingerez man, everythings looking rosy, your dialled into the perpetual now man it shows!

irish cranes eh nee wonder it sank lol nowt to do with an iceberg i bet


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 26, 2010)

That Lemon Haze is looking great. Save all the lower buds and when you bbq a nice piece of fish, crumble some slh on top. It turns the fish purple and it taste so dam good (lemony) . A nice laughing High in as little as 30-40 mins . Kinda like getting dessert and not even ordering it lol.


----------



## Tatan (May 26, 2010)

Thats sounds awesome, i definitly want to get some super lemon haze seeds on my next order


----------



## mcpurple (May 26, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> That Lemon Haze is looking great. Save all the lower buds and when you bbq a nice piece of fish, crumble some slh on top. It turns the fish purple and it taste so dam good (lemony) . A nice laughing High in as little as 30-40 mins . Kinda like getting dessert and not even ordering it lol.


this sounds dank, but i dont have lemon buds got some berry buds though and some fresh trout. 

and LAS plants are lookin great nice to see the lil one pulled through the over watering or whatever it was. and ya that purp lemon is fuckin dank lookin u got any pics from out of the hps light. and i think on my next indoor grow i will want to try your method of a scrog screen since theri movable and easy to do. that will have to wait til winter though


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 26, 2010)

take 1-1.5 grams ( per serving) of dry bud and let it cook on top of trout, Yummy Blueberry trout. Dam I'm hungry.


----------



## mcpurple (May 26, 2010)

thank GG13 i amgona try this after i go fishing this weekendi cant do it with the trout i have now as they are for my mother to she likes trout. but i willcatchalot so i will BBQ up a nice shishkaberry budfish


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 26, 2010)

Dude that sounds so awesome LOL. Post that on your menu and invite your friends. LOL


mcpurple said:


> thank GG13 i amgona try this after i go fishing this weekendi cant do it with the trout i have now as they are for my mother to she likes trout. but i willcatchalot so i will BBQ up a nice shishkaberry budfish


----------



## mcpurple (May 26, 2010)

yes it does sound awsome even more awsome would be a marijauna diner where everything is served with marijauna in or on the side and being a pothead is a must to be let in


----------



## las fingerez (May 26, 2010)

thanks guys some good ideas then, i've made tea but it tasted gacky not lemony or hazey lol. hoping to make some lemon muffins with the hash from the trim that should be nice.

been on a stoned online buying spree lol got some bits and bobs coming over the next few days will be updating some pics. have seen the potential of the dwc and recon that its the way forwards. its so easy and i dont have 2 worry about watering em just change the res every couple of weeks and keep it topped up. the mop bucket princess is drinking water like a beaut have raised the ec to 1.8 and she seems to be loving it. fed it some canna coco a+b + cannazyme at the weekend and she's doing fine. have just read u can use it for run to waste so i'll be changing the res at the weekend, maby 2moro lol.

went to work earlier got half way and it got called off! sweeeeeet still get paid 

fingerez


----------



## bender420 (May 26, 2010)

Hey there MR. Lemon Haze. Haven't talked to you in a minute man. Hope all is well with you.

Holy crap bro you lemon looks like the shit man. I have to agree with you, I had some the other day and the flavor was out of this world.

Terrific job man, keep it up brotha. 

I really wish I could mess with DWC but due to my space limitations I cannot change the ressy on the regular.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> thanks guys some good ideas then, i've made tea but it tasted gacky not lemony or hazey lol. hoping to make some lemon muffins with the hash from the trim that should be nice.
> 
> been on a stoned online buying spree lol got some bits and bobs coming over the next few days will be updating some pics. have seen the potential of the dwc and recon that its the way forwards. its so easy and i dont have 2 worry about watering em just change the res every couple of weeks and keep it topped up. the mop bucket princess is drinking water like a beaut have raised the ec to 1.8 and she seems to be loving it. fed it some canna coco a+b + cannazyme at the weekend and she's doing fine. have just read u can use it for run to waste so i'll be changing the res at the weekend, maby 2moro lol.
> 
> ...


get in there son, gotta love when that happens. so you going all hydro on us?


----------



## las fingerez (May 27, 2010)

nope not totaly lol. gonna do the coco - bio nutes lemon and sage but wanna stick one of each into the bubbles to compare it. not sure if i'm gonna have the balls 2 set up my mates tent and fill it but might stick a couple on it. have heard u can crop quicker but the bud dont taste as good. whats ur opinions pls guys?


----------



## mcpurple (May 27, 2010)

i have never done hydro but i have a freind who grows some really dank hydro buds and has bean doin so for the last ten years. i asked him what he noticed after switching from soil to hydro and all he said was that hydro only makes it veg at a faster rater he said it still takes just as long to flower, and he gets about the same yeild from soil and hydro.


----------



## las fingerez (May 27, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Hey there MR. Lemon Haze. Haven't talked to you in a minute man. Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Holy crap bro you lemon looks like the shit man. I have to agree with you, I had some the other day and the flavor was out of this world.
> 
> ...


YO BENDER MAN whats going on? didnt see u there broski lol. hope ur good my friend? yeah that was my main concern but i kinda spent the money and its hopefully gonna sort that out with ease. will update some pics when she arives. just done a extra running around to justify the wonga like. hell ur only young once lol

edit - and thanks mc p


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

Your as young as the women you feel....


----------



## las fingerez (May 29, 2010)

Morning/Afternoon/Evening, I hope we're all well?

Time for my weekly update, gonna be doing it over the weekends from now on the big project is starting up again so gonna be away for a few days etc. Stuck the cheese into flower tonight after cleaning her out today. set my mates tent up in my room going out with a bang, well kinda. still cant make up my mind whether 2 go for 5 or 6. only now coz i wanna use the 80cm tent for one hydro scrogged headband. that would be some serious stalk i've seen how big they can get.






New veggie area/tent ds80 400w mh aircooled











SAGE was looking a little yellow so fed some bat crap tea and nitrozyme u can see the colour screaming back down the vains lol






Headband b4 the snip






Cheese taking her soak in the bat crap tea and nitrozyme before changing the nutes 2day. the little dark bits are coco i dropped the headband in it a few weeks ago. hense why no root shots for a while. its slowly coming out but i'm not really fussed now. slowly getting more relaxed about the whole thing now bit of a shame 






ahhh little filthy mop bucket princess taking her 1st long sleep. not the real cheese to let u lot know, i got a joint of my mate and its not strong enough to be the real deal, dont taste the same although similar so a deff cross. not a bad smoke dont get me wrong 






my tents are mating lol. i know i'm sad lol. its complicated how its all set up and i'm to stoned 2 explane it without messing it up. if u's wanna know fire away and i'll answer when i'm less stoned.

Have a good bank holiday peeps if u got one.... if not enjoy the rest of ur weekend 

Fingerez


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2010)

u got a coolsatr hood yay, they good aint they? I love mine. Fornicating tents lmao ive seen it all now lol.


----------



## las fingerez (May 30, 2010)

yeah i'm impressed with it, its my mates though! i've got the aerowing in my tent as i'm crap at diy and it would probs fall apart if i built the damn thing lol. what temps was u running during the hot period last weekend. i got to about 27/28 i think, gotta love them air cooled hoods  hope ur good bro?


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2010)

Im good thanks man. I got one week left to finish up my livingroom tent and shift it all out the room cuz i got a gas boiler service monday week, i gtot 4 plants 1 at 9 weeks friday jus gone an 3 at 8 weeks fri jus gon. If they not finished by nextweekend they'll have to wait in the dark for a day and ill have to rebuild the tent wen the gas man has gone lol


----------



## BlackRoses (May 30, 2010)

Those are some weird ass pots bro..
I like them! +rep!


----------



## mcpurple (May 30, 2010)

very nice update, im lovin that scrog girl good work


----------



## Tatan (May 30, 2010)

Hey fingerez how is it going your grow is looking nice man


----------



## oscaroscar (May 30, 2010)

You're gonna be busy with all that going on man. I wish i had summat on the go.
looking forward to the update mate


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

Hey Fingerez, no Bank holiday for me but hope you have a good one. Nice updates bru, loving the little babes you got coming through there.

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im good thanks man. I got one week left to finish up my livingroom tent and shift it all out the room cuz i got a gas boiler service monday week, i gtot 4 plants 1 at 9 weeks friday jus gone an 3 at 8 weeks fri jus gon. If they not finished by nextweekend they'll have to wait in the dark for a day and ill have to rebuild the tent wen the gas man has gone lol


damn gas men, i've got em coming round but i aint got any gas lol. glad ur well 



BlackRoses said:


> Those are some weird ass pots bro..
> I like them! +rep!


airpots bro http://www.superoots.com/air_intro.htm check em out 



mcpurple said:


> very nice update, im lovin that scrog girl good work





Tatan said:


> Hey fingerez how is it going your grow is looking nice man


thanks mate, yeah i'm good thanks bro 



oscaroscar said:


> You're gonna be busy with all that going on man. I wish i had summat on the go.
> looking forward to the update mate


lol u gonna start back up again one day? 



DST said:


> Hey Fingerez, no Bank holiday for me but hope you have a good one. Nice updates bru, loving the little babes you got coming through there.
> 
> Peace, DST


ah thats a shame  well i didnt enjoy mine either but at least i got double pay  just got back from up north, liverpool and some place in wales i'm not gonna even attempt to spell but it starts with double L lol. got the sweetest job 2moro, all on my lonesome for a change which i dont mind at all coz i relax a bit more, stuff gets done when it gets done  chill smoke a zoot in the van, na not really on the way back maby lol. my jobs 2 intense 2 be smoking weed during breaks, just about cope with my daily wake and bake lol.

i'm shattered so off 2 bed. 2 13 hour days  

take it easy ladies and gents 

fingerez


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

Good to hear yer getting the graft done Fingerez...waking and baking and working just doesn't work for me.....too old to be doing that...haha. Peace, DST


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't wake and bake during the week but i do enjoy it on a lazy sunday morning lol
It'll be a while before i start up again Las prolly over a year FFS i miss it like fuck but i got plenty o bud buried in the woods so thats a comfort lol

Any new pics mate?


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

Waking and baking on a Sunday is a different story for sure, nothing beats it.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 2, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I don't wake and bake during the week but i do enjoy it on a lazy sunday morning lol
> It'll be a while before i start up again Las prolly over a year FFS i miss it like fuck but i got plenty o bud buried in the woods so thats a comfort lol
> 
> Any new pics mate?


na it aint time for my weekly update yet bro but seems as u asked so nicley i snuck in under the stealth of night and took a pic of each tent for ya! think thats gonna be a bit of a plan for me get some buried up for when i stop 



DST said:


> Good to hear yer getting the graft done Fingerez...waking and baking and working just doesn't work for me.....too old to be doing that...haha. Peace, DST





DST said:


> Waking and baking on a Sunday is a different story for sure, nothing beats it.


hmmmm i'm a little bad i suppose, shouldnt really do it every day maby just save it for the weekends. if i'm working far away then maby roll one for the road like lol. this bastard project is killing me already only 3 nights in after starting up again. 2nite was easy enough though i was only on site 3 hours 45 mins 45mins either way travel, beats them days i did on monday and tuesday! lol

listened to this on the way home last night, some good some not really my thing but overall a blinding show. if u like dance music listen in, got that asian twang to the dubstep, dnb, house, garage etc. well worth a listen if ur open minded :O)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00sk6d4/Nihal_01_06_2010/

right enough waffle wanna get 2 bed at some point lol






Mop Bucket Princess not uk cheese but deff the mother when bread, can smell and taste it in there somewhere lol. drinking about 5L of water in a couple of days, got some serious bubbles in there now, upgraded my fishtank bubbles  the slut is sitting 12" from the bulb about 26/27oc (not 2 fussed about temp anymore) all on her lonesome under the 600mh, gonna swap the bad boys around, flower in the 400 tent and veg in the 600 tent. at the weekend maby when i set up my bubbler system, kinda cool how it works. my mate said str8 away there's no way we could of made that, which also made me feel better about spending the cash rather then building like the mop bucket. 






Veggie tent, lemon biggest, sage in the airpot, remainder of headband on the cardboard box and the cuttings in the errrrr brain freeze whats it called oh yeah propagator lol (that kinda happens when i'm knackered its on the tip of my tongue type thing ) 

any ways hope we are good people???

take it easy, night/morning/afternoon

fingerez


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2010)

I love Mop Bucket Princes Las, she's cool!!!

DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> na it aint time for my weekly update yet bro but seems as u asked so nicley i snuck in under the stealth of night and took a pic of each tent for ya! think thats gonna be a bit of a plan for me get some buried up for when i stop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good but dry las, hope u waterd em soon after that pic lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2010)

was thinkin just the same thing man, love the one pot scrog man


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 4, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> na it aint time for my weekly update yet bro but seems as u asked so nicley i snuck in under the stealth of night and took a pic of each tent for ya! think thats gonna be a bit of a plan for me get some buried up for when i stop
> 
> hmmmm i'm a little bad i suppose, shouldnt really do it every day maby just save it for the weekends. if i'm working far away then maby roll one for the road like lol. this bastard project is killing me already only 3 nights in after starting up again. 2nite was easy enough though i was only on site 3 hours 45 mins 45mins either way travel, beats them days i did on monday and tuesday! lol
> 
> ...


bump 4 my new page  (think its 40 posts to a page for me, same as u D)



DST said:


> I love Mop Bucket Princes Las, she's cool!!!
> 
> DST


thanks bro, humble beginnings for the young slut, she's moving into her palace over the weekend in time for the weekly update. oh actualy she might not be moving into the palace but out of her caravan into a council house. f++k me that proberbly only makes sense 2 me right now. 14 hour shift, went a man down and some dramas during the night. gives me a sense of pleasure though walking out with the whole site working, not one issue 



mr west said:


> looks good but dry las, hope u waterd em soon after that pic lol


no i hang my head in shame, mainly for the lemon, that was light as anything, surprised she hadnt started wilting lol. the sage (smaller one) was still a little heavy so although it looked like it needed a good drink from the dry coco at the bottom. neglect from working so hard, i did it as soon as i got up yesterday 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> was thinkin just the same thing man, love the one pot scrog man


thanks bro, the way forwards for me, i'm loving it. gonna flip the lemon tomorrow. that will give me enough time to get the cheese down (MBP) just before, gonna take the lemon 2 11 weeks this time 

right off 2 bed will be surficing some time this evening. i dont really drink but i'm gonna have a vodka 2 send me off lol.

have a good weekend people.

fingerez


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2010)

You too lad. enjoy the weekend. DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2010)

hell yeah have a good one man, im bumpin some old school eazy e & nwa this morning just cos its friiiiiday


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 5, 2010)

DST said:


> You too lad. enjoy the weekend. DST


thanks mate have done so far been a constructive weekend break really lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hell yeah have a good one man, im bumpin some old school eazy e & nwa this morning just cos its friiiiiday


i used 2 love nwa when i was younger made a cd a few years ago of my fave tunes. what would u do is probs my fave lol

alright i'm not gonna be dipping my whole body into the hydro, my nute tank is 25oc and its supposed to be 21oc a sure sign for root rot. funny enough my roots are getting slowly whiter from there last week bath in bat crap tea. i wasnt to impressed but the weeks soak in cannazyme has right sorted them out. got some serious bubbles in the one pot now. gonna use the hydro i brought but just for one lady, the current MBP cheesy lady. 

pulled the 400 mh tent down today was getting to hot up there, gone back to the 250 under the stairs 

any ways pics to come maby monday at this rate, off 2 work 2moro  lmao

fingerez


----------



## moodster (Jun 5, 2010)

hi m8 do you like the 6 litre airpots i have some clones in them and they seem to like it im using the 6L what yield did you get from the airpot ?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 5, 2010)

yo geeza i'm good hope ur good? yeah love the airpots, wait till u split the root ball open, if u can that is. i got about 3.5 lemon but it was scrogged and vegged for about 5 weeks in that pot and it was already fairly established. i got the 7.5L but i think the 6 are ok as they are thinner, cant explane it now but i think it maby better for the thinner, my mates are going balistic in the 6L 

btw the cheese i have aint the real thing but its not a bad cross


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 6, 2010)

Hurry up with the pics lol you've prolly already said but, MBP cheese?


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2010)

everyones enjoying the sun outside and forgeting the bud porophiles Bah lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hell yeah have a good one man, im bumpin some old school eazy e & nwa this morning just cos its friiiiiday


I was rooting around in some of my old cd's the other day and found gangstarr, step in the arena. i hadn't heard it for years. i was blasting out of my car last weekend in the sunshine, if i'd had a nice spliff on the go it woulda been perfect but i'll have to wait FFS

I think i've worked it out, MBP=mop bucket princess. right?


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 6, 2010)

i love gangastarr, one of the truest forms of hip hop to this day, your the first person i know who like them becides me


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 6, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Hurry up with the pics lol you've prolly already said but, MBP cheese?


sorry bro been sorting out my house over the weekend but i'm not working 2day and wanna get my hydro sorted. i'm mear inches away but there asleep untill 10am and i'm going 2 bed (worked last night)

yes she's a cheese what exacty i'm not sure but the uk is in there. my mate said it was the strongest he has has but he aint had my other mates dripping wet cheese (what i think is the uk).



mr west said:


> everyones enjoying the sun outside and forgeting the bud porophiles Bah lol


everyone but me bro, i'm a vampire at the mo. i gave u's a little pre update leak but obviously it wasnt enough for all my hungry friends 



oscaroscar said:


> I was rooting around in some of my old cd's the other day and found gangstarr, step in the arena. i hadn't heard it for years. i was blasting out of my car last weekend in the sunshine, if i'd had a nice spliff on the go it woulda been perfect but i'll have to wait FFS
> 
> I think i've worked it out, MBP=mop bucket princess. right?


have listened 2 gangstarr when i was younger but was into my 2pac at the time. found a 2pac tune i've not heard b4 on youtube killuminati. quite good 

yes sir u win the bonus prize MBP is the slut commonly known as mop bucket princess. she's moved up the world from her humble beginings, just about to be moved into her luxury spacious pad!



mcpurple said:


> i love gangastarr, one of the truest forms of hip hop to this day, your the first person i know who like them becides me


gonna have 2 hit that s++t up. hope ur cool mr mcP brother from over the pond? 



welllllll nowwwww, i've got some proper cracking news on the growing front, a turn out for the books i was not expecting believe u me.......

hahaha i'm leaving it there...... untill later......


fingerez


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2010)

Fucking tease


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2010)

hahah i know whats that all about fingerez, leave us hanging haha


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2010)

sorry lads was really tired so feeling cheeky lol. 


I FOUND A SEED IN MY WEED LOL

proper buzzing like but it looks a little immature but hey. thing is not sure if its from the lemon or the blue, it was just a pot of loose bits i've been smoking in the mornings, just getting rid of it. 

just got up but wanna sort my shit out so will be updating some pics later

fingerez


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2010)

hahaha heres me thinking we were going to get treat to some dazzling bud pics...


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2010)

come to think about it i've never posted any bud shots, will be updating some later

edit - dry trimmed shots i mean


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 7, 2010)

yes ls i am cool to most people. and i to found a seed in my stash but i found 1 seed in like 2 ozs of some permafrost so i kept it for next winter so i can grow it out


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2010)

nice mcP keep that stashed up 


my apologies, my work are wankers! got back at 1pm and just got up, working from nights to days kills me!

getting on the case 2day ladies and gents MBP has drunk about 6L (half the bucket) in 2days! she is a bit of a beast now, just checked her out. starting 2 smell a bit cheesy now. got a few pistils poking out.

back later, not working till 2moro eve/afternoon

fingerez


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Fingerez, Hope all is good. Dropping past for an update...but nadda. Will be back.

Gangstar are the bizness, good old Guru, RIP past away a few weeks ago. 

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2010)

babies  back left to right Lsd g13 haze headband. front left to right lemon haze and sage












mbp. about 10days 12/12 roots quite a bit whiter now, not to sure about using the bat crap tea in the hydro again lol






lemon 3 days 12/12. havent even tried the screen down i just noticed lol, seems to be doing alright thoght hehehe






small res with ball valve which feeds...






the root pot lol. no leaks dead happy with it 

there you go ladies and gents, enjoy 

not really chatty 2day, pretty shattered from work :{ lol

fingerez


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

all present and correct! mop bucket princess is doing fine man, makes me think about hydro, its the dismantleing in a hurry that puts me off.

she looks the picture of health man!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks real good mate, MBP is gonna yeild hefty i reckon.
I was walking the dog at the weekend down an old disused railway line and next to a bridge there was a couple of 2 metre NFT trays and loads and i mean loads of root masses with the stumps sticking out. The bloke that done that was lucky he didn't get caught coz fly tipping is dodgy enough without dumping that kind of waste. I saw a few black bags too but i didn't look inside, coulda been leaves and branches


----------



## dieselM8 (Jun 9, 2010)

Alrite Fingerez! uve got very nice plants over there. I always LST my plants coz it changes a lot aint it? I still dont get why majority of people dont do that and they finish will lower yield... I saw u wanted to grow only with organic nuts. Are these ladies only on organic nuts or its semi organic grow?? I wanted to try coco coz ive ready a lot bout dat and am ready to start with that shit  but I want to grow this time 100% organically and im not sure if i should go with mix of coco and soil(like BioTerra Plus) or just pure coco... It confuses me a lot and i need to get dat sorted soon. Ive seen uve done both ways so maybe u could help me a bit with dat problem. Did u find plants in coco with bio nuts to grow better, faster and healthier than in soil? I understand that u treat coco like hydro and u feed them every watering am i right?

If i were you i would also lollipop these plants and let them focus only on the highest buds  these really helps and uve got only the best quality and fat colas without these average buds on the bottom.

I like the way how u play with ur plants and try different combinations to find the best solution. Its really great way to learn this stuff  Keep it on m8!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all present and correct! mop bucket princess is doing fine man, makes me think about hydro, its the dismantleing in a hurry that puts me off.
> 
> she looks the picture of health man!


thanks bro, i didnt get any pistle shots so i'll upload some more 2moro hopefully lol. nive easy one at work 2nite so not so shattered 

all i've fed her is formulex and the bat crap tea. i've just run out so thinking about buying the canna aqua. messing around with the ph and ec aint to tricky either bro



oscaroscar said:


> Looks real good mate, MBP is gonna yeild hefty i reckon.
> I was walking the dog at the weekend down an old disused railway line and next to a bridge there was a couple of 2 metre NFT trays and loads and i mean loads of root masses with the stumps sticking out. The bloke that done that was lucky he didn't get caught coz fly tipping is dodgy enough without dumping that kind of waste. I saw a few black bags too but i didn't look inside, coulda been leaves and branches


thanks bro  lazy fucker not disposing properly lol. imagine getting caught by the police offloading that hehehe



dieselM8 said:


> Alrite Fingerez! uve got very nice plants over there. I always LST my plants coz it changes a lot aint it? I still dont get why majority of people dont do that and they finish will lower yield... I saw u wanted to grow only with organic nuts. Are these ladies only on organic nuts or its semi organic grow?? I wanted to try coco coz ive ready a lot bout dat and am ready to start with that shit  but I want to grow this time 100% organically and im not sure if i should go with mix of coco and soil(like BioTerra Plus) or just pure coco... It confuses me a lot and i need to get dat sorted soon. Ive seen uve done both ways so maybe u could help me a bit with dat problem. Did u find plants in coco with bio nuts to grow better, faster and healthier than in soil? I understand that u treat coco like hydro and u feed them every watering am i right?
> 
> If i were you i would also lollipop these plants and let them focus only on the highest buds  these really helps and uve got only the best quality and fat colas without these average buds on the bottom.
> 
> I like the way how u play with ur plants and try different combinations to find the best solution. Its really great way to learn this stuff  Keep it on m8!


cheers bro thanks for the good vibes 

i'm no expert for sure but i'll certanly try and answer ur questions and maby if i'm wrong some off the old skool will set ya str8 mate 

yeah i love the lst/scroggs i think its the way forwards for me, like the way you can get more surface area close to the light.

my nutes are a bit mental at the mo tbh i was feeding canna bio vega but the sage in the coco was looking a little yellow, fed her some bat crap tea and she came back all nice and green, i've read that coco can drain the calcium and my bat crap tea contains around 15% calcium. kinda think that that was the problem sorted, she's taken off again, need 2 chuck a screen on her lol. last time i used a bit off westlands compost in with the coco and didnt have any major nute problems although bender420 did mention that i looked a little cal/mag low. only thing was i had bugs, 2 types so thats why i moved away from putting compost in with it this time. if ur gonna go organic nutes and coco i'd recomend a calcium supplement.

i fed with my canna coco nutes last feed and they seemed to take off, i'm gonna be working kinda crazy so think i'm just gonna use the coco A+B this time as u cant keep bio nutes in a tank for more than 24 hours. yeah u treat coco like hydro, i got the ec and ph pen when i jumped into coco as one guy i know told me its all about the ph when growing in coco. other boys on here get on fine with out, don and west to name 2 i know about. i'm an IT guy so kind like things technical lol hence the ec and ph pens lol.


i dont really bother with lollypopping, tried it 2nd grow and fooked it  i remove a bit from the bottom, probs at the weekend for the hydro and next weekend for the airpot. if the bottom buds aint done, they can take another week or so after i've removed the tops with some ripen to harden em up.



hopefully be updating some more pics 2moro


take it easy 

fingerez


----------



## dieselM8 (Jun 14, 2010)

Easy fingerez u rite bro? I hope u gonna update some pics soon. I decided ill go with coco, worm casting and perlite mix(70%-20%-10%) and try BioBizz nuts in it  cant wait  Just few words bout to lollypop or not  its up to u mate. Ive tried both methods the same as you have. You can harvest a plant in 2 parts but it is a bit tricky. If you want lower buds to ripen and increase in size you need to rape top buds earlier to leave the plant some time to do the job well before it dies. If u harvest top buds too late bottom ones will only be a bit harder and ripened as well but size will not change... Anyway most of the flovering period it had less light... If u lollypop, plant will focuse only on the tops which have the best light and develop them through the whole flo period giving u bigger colas  

Also i wanted to ask bout airpots  Im going to use it this time and I would like to no how did u find it compare to the other stuff. Hope u good man.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2010)

Lurkin around........what up bru?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 14, 2010)

dieselM8 said:


> Easy fingerez u rite bro? I hope u gonna update some pics soon. I decided ill go with coco, worm casting and perlite mix(70%-20%-10%) and try BioBizz nuts in it  cant wait  Just few words bout to lollypop or not  its up to u mate. Ive tried both methods the same as you have. You can harvest a plant in 2 parts but it is a bit tricky. If you want lower buds to ripen and increase in size you need to rape top buds earlier to leave the plant some time to do the job well before it dies. If u harvest top buds too late bottom ones will only be a bit harder and ripened as well but size will not change... Anyway most of the flovering period it had less light... If u lollypop, plant will focuse only on the tops which have the best light and develop them through the whole flo period giving u bigger colas
> 
> Also i wanted to ask bout airpots  Im going to use it this time and I would like to no how did u find it compare to the other stuff. Hope u good man.


haha cheers for the advice i've already removed some of the smaller stuff over the last few days M8 lol. was thinkin about what u said b4 and it was a pain in the arse trimming all the little crappy buds  lol



DST said:


> Lurkin around........what up bru?


yeah all's good in the world of fingrez thanks bro, hope the same for u? nice and relaxed for once i've actually had 4 whole days off work! god knows the last time that happened hehehe. been busy sorting my fish tank out and the hydro system. looked in the res tank in the tent and there was some slimy stuff growing so cleaned it all out and got the small res out of the tent, hopefuly that should keep the temps of the water down a bit. i'm thinking it was the rhizio (alkaline) i added in coz i put to much ph down probs reacted with the cannazyme, not sure though!

trying to upload some pics, really slow tonight, doesnt help virgin capping my download speed for raping the torrents earlier "ur copy of windows is not genuine" bollocks lol.

lost a really nice fish 2day a blue acora http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=blue+acara&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&ei=WZ8WTPuvMJWI0wSIs9iJCg&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCcQsAQwAA i nambed him bob, i have another ciclid a krib, moody bollocks i call him he dont really do much. when i got the new one the krib wouldnt leave bob alone so i put the moody krib in the small tank i have. i had a mad day with the tank yesterday planted it up again and brought some new fish so thought i'd put the krib back in the medium tank. the krib almost str8 away was hassling him up, i though i'd leave it a day 2 see if it would calm down but today less than 24 hours later bob was dead from stress i think. now i'm calling the krib "bob slayer" 







Lemon trimed a little gonna do some more











lemon haze 8.5 weeks 12/12






2weeks ago near start of 12/12





Beast before the haircut







LST SAGE, had another picture from 2day looks very dst-ed like lol. wil;l try and get the rest up 2moro. gonna go fishing 2moro night its the start of the season on rivers  (16th june, i'll be waiting at midnight like a sad c**t lol)






a cleaning mishap  sorry little lady  lol






cheese fluff

more pics 2moro getting pissed off with the uploader and getting a headache, time for bed anyway 

fingerez


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 15, 2010)

You've got so much going on mate, i'm jealous lol


----------



## bender420 (Jun 15, 2010)

Easy Fingerez, nice update mate. All the plants look fantastic. 

LOL I love how you grabbed the camera to talk a shot of the lady fallen over. LOL don't you know if you see a lady fall over you are supposed immediately help her up. 

A friend of mine had a plant that fell over, he went to his room after 4 days and the girl had trained it self and was pointing up.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2010)

i was grabbing the camera when i knocked it over hehehehe back later with the rest of my update. aint forgot about u osc, hope ur good bro? n0t long now hey?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2010)

sorry ladies and gents still having probs with uploading pics. maby i should shrink the pics b4 uploading but thats all hassle lol. 

i'm all fished up ready 2 go  gonna hit the old spot where i'm not supposed 2 be fishing 1st lol. eating a pizza then getting some sleep probs set of about 4.30am when it starts getting light best time i think, should be back by about 10-11 depends how it goes. all the best bits i'm not really aloud 2 fish so gotta get down early b4 people start moving about like.

anyways i'll try again 2moro, might even take some more pics 

fingerez


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2010)

this is my headband not looking so good. 1.5ec all the others where fed the same 


edit - hahaha fingerez's fingerez lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2010)

he'res a picture of the beast after her hair cut and the little ladies looking sweet. couldnt sleep so gonna soldier it till about 4am 

night/morning/evening

fingerez


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

Man she ain't looking so hot Fingerez.....don't think it is PM, that wouldn't make the leaves go like that....and I wouldn't think it would get PM this early, plus it is quite mould resistant on the whole as a strain....def looks like a disease or deficiency of some sort....Not quite sure to be honest....you checked for bugs? I had one of mine do a similar thing after a mite attack....it just started to go all brown like your one after I sprayed the cuttings. I now have that very same little plant as the small protector that looks over my crop (about the size of a 10bob bit it is)PRobably will give me about 2 joints worht from it...

I would lighten up again on the feed and take it from there......my starter soil and the coco that I have gone back to using always has food in it as well, so I tend to water more in veg than feed.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 16, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey mate, grows lookin pretty sweet, some nice bushy ladies in there, wish i had your setup, mines lookin pale in comparrison... How long you gonna veg them for, thats the only thing im never actually sure on.
> 
> Subscribed to you, finally figured how to lol
> 
> Keep up the good work.


was just reading through my 1st few posts and came across this little angel of a post. smart actually did better than me plant for plant. 5oz smart 4.5 fingerez. big up bruv where ever u be? 



DST said:


> Man she ain't looking so hot Fingerez.....don't think it is PM, that wouldn't make the leaves go like that....and I wouldn't think it would get PM this early, plus it is quite mould resistant on the whole as a strain....def looks like a disease or deficiency of some sort....Not quite sure to be honest....you checked for bugs? I had one of mine do a similar thing after a mite attack....it just started to go all brown like your one after I sprayed the cuttings. I now have that very same little plant as the small protector that looks over my crop (about the size of a 10bob bit it is)PRobably will give me about 2 joints worht from it...
> 
> I would lighten up again on the feed and take it from there......my starter soil and the coco that I have gone back to using always has food in it as well, so I tend to water more in veg than feed.


my mate asked 2 see pics of the headband so i headed over 2 ur thread, he laughed when he saw the little cutie but when i explaned the story of her and said u was/wanted 2 smoke it in one joint or bong he was quite impressed lol oh and impressed with the hb 2  said the cant wait to try some 

ok so u use a starter soil for ur girls b4 transplanting to coco? that is a good idea as it would get its little bits and bobs (macro nutrients?) from the compost. nice. checked for bugs but couldnt find any, been keeping everything clean since the last few bouts of mites and larve thingys lol.

she's got some new shoots forming so hopefully its nothing major and she'll recover ok.


went fishing this morning, only for an hour but caught 3. the biggest and 1st of the season was 4.5lb (2kg ish) and 2lb didnt bother weiging the other as it was less than 1lb. barbel thats just under 4lb-ish last year, didnt have my scales then. took a pic of 2days one on my nokia so gonna have 2 wait


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

Exactly, they get what they need without adding anything. Seems to work. I think they'll bounce back.

I gifted the little one to the boys at the GA. I took a pick, it's now sitting proudly on the counter, haha. The pic is crap though.

Do you put the fish back or have em for supper?

Take it easy lad,

DST


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 16, 2010)

Was that a barble? the 1st fish i ever caught was a barble, just over 2lb


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 16, 2010)

nice fish, i just went trout fishin last week and it was the shit i caught over 15 trout within 5 hours all over 12 inches to very fun. i dont keep them though, i like sea fish much better. lake fish tend to taste like the lake


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Exactly, they get what they need without adding anything. Seems to work. I think they'll bounce back.
> 
> I gifted the little one to the boys at the GA. I took a pick, it's now sitting proudly on the counter, haha. The pic is crap though.
> 
> ...


haha i'll have 2 have a look over on ur thread  na i put em back. not sure even if u can eat chub and barble? i guess u could eat carp as the monks brought em over from france as a food source but i never would, they are beautiful creatures  



oscaroscar said:


> Was that a barble? the 1st fish i ever caught was a barble, just over 2lb


yep mate one of my fave river fish  fight like a beauty i use fairly light tackle so its great fun  u still fishing bro? i stopped for about 10 years but started up again on the river last year. that pic was one of my biggest last year, i think the one today was bigger and its gonna take some beating for that strech of river that i fish



mcpurple said:


> nice fish, i just went trout fishin last week and it was the shit i caught over 15 trout within 5 hours all over 12 inches to very fun. i dont keep them though, i like sea fish much better. lake fish tend to taste like the lake


sweet mcP i just put em back its just a bit of fun aint it mate, not much beats the feeling of a fish on the end of ur line  how do u fish for ur trout, what method? i use 5lb line a bb split shot or 2/3 and a size 8 barbless hook. spam is my bait of choice with a hand full of trout pellets before i cast  its a shallow clear river so u kinda have 2 be a bit carefull moving and casting but its worth it, got some army surplus gear lol.

night/morning/afternoon all

fingerez


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 16, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> sweet mcP i just put em back its just a bit of fun aint it mate, not much beats the feeling of a fish on the end of ur line  how do u fish for ur trout, what method? i use 5lb line a bb split shot or 2/3 and a size 8 barbless hook. spam is my bait of choice with a hand full of trout pellets before i cast  its a shallow clear river so u kinda have 2 be a bit carefull moving and casting but its worth it, got some army surplus gear lol.
> 
> night/morning/afternoon all
> 
> fingerez


i use a small ugly stick, with a small real amkes it funner. i use 4-6 pound line depending onwhat lake. and all i use is a small trebel hook with some power bait and a 3 foot leader and a slider weight and it works great. i also use some panther martins when i get bored of sit fishing. canned corn works rel well hear buts its illegal to use and i want to fish still with out bein harassed. but ya power bait is the shit in lakes


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

Canned corn is illegal....what's the reasoning behind that McP (not that i fish, just interested inwhy places come up with rules)


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 16, 2010)

because it works so well, i used to pop to holes in the top of cream of corn and then tie it to a dock and tie a rope to the other end and drop it in and it would attract them all over and then we would put a few pieces on the hook as well. i dont do it anymore though i can catch them with out it.

u also cant use live bait in the rivers and lakes and stuff


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks bro 

well i've just spent a night down the cells, longs story but i was arrested for cultivation then de arested but did get charged with possesion of less than a gramme. all they found in my house was all my equipment, i knew i was gonna get a knock at the door so got all the girls out, was pretty harsh ripping the roots off mob bucket princess and throwing away my little ladies i've grown from cuttings  hid some weed under the utensil draw in the kitchen enough for a few zoots and also my seed stash they didnt find thank fuck for that. check the joke the zoot i was smoking (about half left) was still in the ash tray upstairs.

i've got the best duty soclisiter, no coment interview apart form admiting the weed was mine and it was for myself.

sorry i'm gonna be deleting my pics off here, seems a shame but i aint taking any chances.


back to buying street weed at stupid over prices i guess  

fingerez


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 17, 2010)

sorry to here bro. thats so shity


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2010)

Las, that is niet goed...how did you figure you were going to get a knock at the door? you been snitched up?

BTW, I was done with cultivation, possession of herbal cannabis (I thought that was funny that they called it herbal!!) possession of cannabis resin, intent to supply,,,and a whole list of other bollox..The police just seem to throw everything at you hoping something will stick.

Anyway, my plants were still vegging somewhere else so there was nothing under my light (the light was set up, full hydro kit, etc...) I had about an ounce and a half of gear. Like yerself it was a No comment interview, except when they showed me the weed. They asked me what I planned on growing, I told them I had heard corriander was a good grower and I thought may be I could sell it to restaurants....they pissed thereselfs at that...but I stuck with it. Anyway, my lawyer dealt with the PF (procurator Fiscal - the man who decides if your case is worthwhile to go to court in Scotland) and he dropped all of the charges as long as I admitted to possession. If I hadn't had prior possession charges I would have got off completely!!! This was around 94 i think so I can't imagine they are worse now, and especially in England. I think you'll be right. 

As long as you got yer job still okay? That will also land you in good stead at the court lad.

Get this, the police eventually wrote me a letter saying I could come and collect all my grow equipment...needless to say I didn't.

Stay strong bru, thoughts are with ya.

DST


----------



## dieselM8 (Jun 18, 2010)

Man, im really sorry to hear these bad news... Hope u will be ok. U will come back stronger soon i believe!


----------



## mr west (Jun 18, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> thanks bro
> 
> well i've just spent a night down the cells, longs story but i was arrested for cultivation then de arested but did get charged with possesion of less than a gramme. all they found in my house was all my equipment, i knew i was gonna get a knock at the door so got all the girls out, was pretty harsh ripping the roots off mob bucket princess and throwing away my little ladies i've grown from cuttings  hid some weed under the utensil draw in the kitchen enough for a few zoots and also my seed stash they didnt find thank fuck for that. check the joke the zoot i was smoking (about half left) was still in the ash tray upstairs.
> 
> ...


Oh For Fucks Sake man shit and sorry to hear this. Makes ya sick to think the old bill are aresting personal medi growers instead of commecial growers. IM very sad for the whole situation ::::::


----------



## bender420 (Jun 18, 2010)

Easy Fingerez,

Hope all is well at your corner. Suck about the picture uploading issues.

Plants look very healthy read to do their thang. You always get to do nice outdoor activities, that's great, I wish I could get a chance to get out more. Great catch bro.

Quick picture bump for the new Page. 



















Best, B


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 18, 2010)

What made you suspect they were on their way mate? Thats an awful thing to happen Las, thoughts are with you mate. When shit like this happens it makes me kinda glad i aint doing owt


----------



## bloochedder (Jun 18, 2010)

fuckin shit helicopters been up constantly the last three weeks near me . seems like every man an his dog is growing at the minnet, anyway sorry to hear about that shit mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2010)

damn man that sucks, on a positive tho posession for a gram wont even see court. so you got a mate on the force or someone grassed you?

feel for you man, keep the chin up man, real people know its not a crime


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 19, 2010)

Its a shame old bill aint real people Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2010)

most definately not. state sponsored busy bodies, to be honest im of the opinion that if your car gets stolen or you get robbed they are the first people you ring. occaisionally and i do mean very rarely you get a decent copper. 9 times out of ten theyre dicks


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2010)

chaps i'm not gonna reply as i normaly do individualy this morning but i wanna say to u all individualy thanks for the kind words. its really complicated how it all went down obviously i cant write it all over here but if u wanna know then ask in a pm. not grassed or no mate in the pigs just the way things played out, got a bit to complacent slipped up.

going to court at the end of the month for the possesion coz i got done for it a couple of times before shouldnt be 2 bad though the jails are full and i got a good job so there probs gonna rape the arse out of me with fines and maby some cs/probation?

any ways hope ur all good? not doing to bad now myself lol, still a bit moody lol

Fingerez


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2010)

yeah i bet your still a bit moody fella, sounds like you'll be fine tho bro. 

its probably not even a good idea to elaborate by PM but if they aint taken your PC i guess your fine man.

good luck with the beak


----------



## bender420 (Jun 21, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> thanks bro
> 
> well i've just spent a night down the cells, longs story but i was arrested for cultivation then de arested but did get charged with possesion of less than a gramme. all they found in my house was all my equipment, i knew i was gonna get a knock at the door so got all the girls out, was pretty harsh ripping the roots off mob bucket princess and throwing away my little ladies i've grown from cuttings  hid some weed under the utensil draw in the kitchen enough for a few zoots and also my seed stash they didnt find thank fuck for that. check the joke the zoot i was smoking (about half left) was still in the ash tray upstairs.
> 
> ...



Fuckin shit man. Really really sorry to hear about the situation. Hopefully things will change one day. Came back in your thread to check for an update and found this post that I didn't read last time, I feel for you bro, a very retarded situation indeed. 

Best of luck friend, positive vibes your way man.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 29, 2010)

ahhh no worries my fellow rui friends a £200 fine (got a good job so they see how much i was getting), costs and a payment to a victim fund (who the victim is i'm not quite sure unless u can call it me for them destroying the last of the lemon lol)

I'LL BE BACK as a great man once said (maby in another lifetime) lol

i wish every single person (inc. all the silent readers/lurkers that reads this thread the best of luck with ur bits and bobs. thanks for all the kind words, encouragement and advice given to me over the last 6 months or so. i'll be back on ur threads from time to time certanly not the last u'll hear of me but i'm officialy ending the thread with the news of the court case.

please feel free to add ur comments if u wish

peace.

fingerez


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Stay Strong. Hope to see you again. One day all this will be behind you, so stand tall.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 30, 2010)

Glad you didn't get too badly reamed in court mate. Its shite not growing init but at least me not growing is my choice. You'll be back bigger and better man. Did you manage to save the genetics at a safe house? Your Lemon is a thing of beauty


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 30, 2010)

twas hard getting rid of the freshly potted rooted clone i took from the girl before i flipped her  been speaking to goldenganja and i'm pretty sure its greenhouse super lemon haze. one of my mates described it "its one of them weeds that when u smell someone smoking it, ur like i dont wanna smoke mine anymore i wanna smoke urs" says me with a joint of "english" in my chops lol. thats what i call this homie/chinky weed shit i'm smokin, not great but better than the contaminates out there. i'm gettin stoned thats the main thing just dont taste 2 clever lol.

congrats on ur test bro by the way bet it was bliss smokin that 1st zoot hehehe

edit - gg slips in under the radar, not quite sure why i didnt pick that up, maby a monged out log on lol. 

thanks for the kind words bro and THANKS for the info bro belive me


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2010)

Thats a bit of a kick in the teeth for us english fellows who call the weed the cinks grow slant or zipper or jus chink and its always followed by the word rubbish. to me english weed is cheese and psychosis and well thats so much better. So mind ya p's and q's eh?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2010)

dam las, that sucks on quite an overwhelmingly large scale, just popped into see how your little MBP was doing only to find noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

but hey,it's the next roumd, you've everything to play for!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> Thats a bit of a kick in the teeth for us english fellows who call the weed the cinks grow slant or zipper or jus chink and its always followed by the word rubbish. to me english weed is cheese and psychosis and well thats so much better. So mind ya p's and q's eh?


ever so sorry westy didnt mean to offend bro. we only call it english coz its grown over here, imports are called dutchies. i never think of u type of guys when we're talking about "home grown" coz some of the best stuff i've had has beemn grown at home lol. some of them/u/us guys are the cream of the crop, no messin 



tip top toker said:


> dam las, that sucks on quite an overwhelmingly large scale, just popped into see how your little MBP was doing only to find noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> but hey,it's the next roumd, you've everything to play for!


hahaha ttt how u been bro? yeah mate damn right, could of been a whole load worse. hope ur good?


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2010)

no worrys las, I know the only decent weed is home grown. Aint bought anything worthreal money offf the street in ages lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks westy i thought i'd p++++d u right off lol. this stuff aint to bad, gets me high thats the main thing. i'm curing this batch and its already a little smoother lol. hows ur cj going bro? i'm not jelous one bit honest guv.

well a couple of bits of good news today things are looking up. 

who remembers when i went out raving and got nicked for amphet (speed)? rung the old bill to find out what time they wanted me there couldnt remember the time. the custody sargent told me no further action 

i never mentioned it to you guys but i lent one of my old mates a half and owed me some cash (wink wink) and gave him his clones of my beautys (lemon and the cheese) he was gonna be keeping em for me when i had my "quiet" period of growin. usual story never got back to me, wasnt picking up calls. kinda wrote it off, was more anoyed at my bad judgement more than anything thought he was a genuine guy type thing.
i was sitting in Belfast airport this morning and guess who rings me? yep my mate telling me he's ready in a couple of weeks, not to worry and sorry. couldnt of come at a better time for me really lol

any ways hope ur all good?

fingerez


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 6, 2010)

The luck is turning back your way mate, 'bout time. Glad to hear it. Don't take id when your up to no good lol if i'm out on the town with owt on me i never take anything that can id me coz you can't give a moody name lol. I've even had a night in the cells and caution for drunk and dissorderly on a moody name lmfao


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2010)

Im a law abiding citizen appart from cultivation of a restricted substance lol. I dont even go pub or visit town at weekends, most ill do is visit a friend an play station. Not very criminal behavure(spl) I dont like ppl much so would rather stay home weekends and shmoke the best i can.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 6, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> The luck is turning back your way mate, 'bout time. Glad to hear it. Don't take id when your up to no good lol if i'm out on the town with owt on me i never take anything that can id me coz you can't give a moody name lol. I've even had a night in the cells and caution for drunk and dissorderly on a moody name lmfao


hahaha osc bro i remember u calling all us a bunch of dodgey bastads lol. yeah bro gotta let some other things calm down but i'm kinda getting back on track 



mr west said:


> Im a law abiding citizen appart from cultivation of a restricted substance lol. I dont even go pub or visit town at weekends, most ill do is visit a friend an play station. Not very criminal behavure(spl) I dont like ppl much so would rather stay home weekends and shmoke the best i can.


kinda gettin that way for me now bro, dont drink thats for sure. i brought a magners for one of the 1st england games, its still in the fridge lol. used 2 be a bit careless but dont really get up to anything anymore, stopped all the bugle and little uns 2


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2010)

be nice if there were littel ones about that worked like they should. POrolly just as well cuz i have been known to consume vast amouts of nice E. Not seen anything worth having for over 3 years lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 7, 2010)

na there pretty rubbish these days not really worth doing, did used 2 love my little fellows lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> hahaha ttt how u been bro? yeah mate damn right, could of been a whole load worse. hope ur good?


indeed it could have been worse. i'm generally of the mental state where i don't want to be caught, but if i am, they might as wella find it after knocking in the door, what better way of getting in front of a judge to curse the system black and blue with intelectual "you're an idiot" comments 

that aside though, i'm ish i guess, lifes kinda flipped left right and center and having a bit of a tough time, but i'm still smiling alongside the frowns and i've managed to knock the booze habbit, and almost the smoking habbit (the whole must pass out to sleep issue) so it's good and it's bad


----------



## bender420 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello mate, how is it going. Thanks for the support man. 

What cooking man, what is new with you.


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> indeed it could have been worse. i'm generally of the mental state where i don't want to be caught, but if i am, they might as wella find it after knocking in the door, what better way of getting in front of a judge to curse the system black and blue with intelectual "you're an idiot" comments
> 
> that aside though, i'm ish i guess, lifes kinda flipped left right and center and having a bit of a tough time, but i'm still smiling alongside the frowns and i've managed to knock the booze habbit, and almost the smoking habbit (the whole must pass out to sleep issue) so it's good and it's bad





bender420 said:


> Hello mate, how is it going. Thanks for the support man.
> 
> What cooking man, what is new with you.


hi guys hope we're good? i'm ok thanks bender bro.

1.3G FOR A F***ING £20 (US $35-ish?) thats daylight robbery. it was through a friend otherwise i'm in the mood to go kidnap the little shit and teach him some manners. (boys and girls i'm not like that, thats just how i'm feeling)

ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.....


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

Get on it lad....


----------



## McNulty (Sep 6, 2010)

i usually pay 20 quids for 1,3g of cheese (blue cheese sometimes) always dry tip top smoke but its a bitch only getting a tenner deal for 20!
so to save a bit of cash i get 5 bags for 100 quid, only some of the swines wil allow that offer ...


----------



## McNulty (Sep 6, 2010)

sorry ment 6 bags for 100 quid. (wee bit battered)


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2010)

When I were a lad in the UK, 1/2 pence (anyone remeber them) was a 1/16th of an oz. A 1 pence was an 1/8th of course, and a 2 pence was a 1/4.....where the fuk do they get 1.3 grams from? that doesn't go into an ounce, or anything else for that matter of fact.....sounds like a right rip off to me.


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2010)

we need some kind of trading standard for pot sellers coupled with a quality stamp. lol If i sell any to some lucky fellow its 3.5 for 20 quid or 1.8 for a tenner.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2010)

wish all dealers had your scruples westy man


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2010)

I noticed the "if I sell any to some lucky fellow", lmao, in otherwords, that seldom happens, hahaha.


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2010)

well i dont like to leave myself short lol altho i do sometimes lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 8, 2010)

I tend to get a bit excitedwhen i have a 3L jar full of weed, i just start passing out here and there, i mean he just gave me £40 for flicking a clasp on a jar. Only a couple of weeks later do i realise whoops.


----------



## McNulty (Sep 8, 2010)

tis a right shame indeed, only throw cash away on 1.3gs when cant get any oz's of decent high grade... still loads of shit commercial about but what a waste of time that stuff is. need more pple getting decent cheese out there, in decent weights for decent prices but cuttings are hard to find of this infamous E cheeeeese hehe


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Get on it lad....





McNulty said:


> i usually pay 20 quids for 1,3g of cheese (blue cheese sometimes) always dry tip top smoke but its a bitch only getting a tenner deal for 20!
> so to save a bit of cash i get 5 bags for 100 quid, only some of the swines wil allow that offer ...





McNulty said:


> sorry ment 6 bags for 100 quid. (wee bit battered)





DST said:


> When I were a lad in the UK, 1/2 pence (anyone remeber them) was a 1/16th of an oz. A 1 pence was an 1/8th of course, and a 2 pence was a 1/4.....where the fuk do they get 1.3 grams from? that doesn't go into an ounce, or anything else for that matter of fact.....sounds like a right rip off to me.





mr west said:


> we need some kind of trading standard for pot sellers coupled with a quality stamp. lol If i sell any to some lucky fellow its 3.5 for 20 quid or 1.8 for a tenner.





DST said:


> I noticed the "if I sell any to some lucky fellow", lmao, in otherwords, that seldom happens, hahaha.





mr west said:


> well i dont like to leave myself short lol altho i do sometimes lol





McNulty said:


> tis a right shame indeed, only throw cash away on 1.3gs when cant get any oz's of decent high grade... still loads of shit commercial about but what a waste of time that stuff is. need more pple getting decent cheese out there, in decent weights for decent prices but cuttings are hard to find of this infamous E cheeeeese hehe


thanks for the support guys :0) nice to see my thread with a bit of action. soon be the time for the weekly updates 

the time cometh sooneth... lol this is exactly why i started before not for profit, just a smoke. did a little bit just to cover my costs but not really on that kinda wavelength this time. one girl with the 600 scrogged in the 1m tent. gonna pop a little auto, hope to make it last till xmas, saying that i'm sure my mate will lend me a o or so when he knows i'm up n running again.

cheers again guys, happy growing to all of you who read this thread.

ps ttt deleted my red dwarf by accident some how, got it downloading about to smash through it again hehehe


edit - did try to mulit quote u ttt, didnt mean 2 miss u out bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2010)

back in the saddle man! dont it feel gooooooooooooooood!!! happy growin fella!

whats the 1 girl gonna be??


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 9, 2010)

Haha, i think i need to give it antoehr 5 years before i can happily watch red dwarf again. I just sit there quoting the show word for word, rather sad 

Good to hear there's something a foot  One scroged girl with a 600w all to herself???? You know what they say about fat ladies though, they make the world go round!


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 13, 2010)

cheers guys an auto "bonkers" or something, ak x nl x auto or something like that lol a gift. thats just while i'm, vegging the fat lady up (westy feel free) which is gonna be the Lemon Haze from b4 my mate still has the strain. then i'm gonna pop a little headband as i'm dying to give it a blast.

edit - ttt currently battering out robin hood the tv series (what a sado but i love it lol) brought a TB a few weeks ago, 3/4 full already lol


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

Good luck with it all Las. Staying tuned.


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 20, 2010)

DST said:


> Good luck with it all Las. Staying tuned.


thanks bro 


RIGHT THEN ladies and gents (not forgetting the he/she's)

I'm already at week 2 of my Bonkers auto and maby a few more for the Lemon Haze (SLH?) but i was a little wairy about posting...

In for a penny in for a pound lol. I've started to pre soak a Headband which at some point today will go into a root riot cube. I've got about 4 weeks veg before xmas (14 weeks, well 13 weeks 5 days to xmas day) which hopefully gives me just under 4 weeks veg and a week's worth of drying b4 the Lemon can come down, taking that past 10 weeks this time.

A "little" fish tank to get you started 











Grew some chillis in my time off, foooookin hot little buggers, 2 hot for me and my white boy upbringing (plain food) lol






A 4 headed (topped) lettuce, i wanted iceburg not that frilly crap (teach me to read lables properly lol)






Kinda went a bit mental towards the end. Sweet peppers, chillis, parlsley, chives and lettuce 






yealded a fair few chillis that i gave away, you can see the flowers - more fruits on the way, untill he/she got pulled






Week 1 auto






Lemon right(10L airpot), auto left (7.5L airpot, propped up) (my 1st grow from seed) 






She's green honest guv 

Well that would be 2 weeks updates in one. Enjoy, not much to enjoy atm, i'll be flipping 3 weeks this sat.

Hope your all well? ;0)

Fingerez


edit - if you cant see my pics you need 2 add me as a friend


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2010)

I can see em, love the frilly lettuce action and the chillies! Good luck with the rest of your growing lad. Staying tuned!

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2010)

hahahahah good crack man at least you put the tent to some use whuile you were out the game!


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2010)

nice healthy stuff lol, I should eat more green stuff lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> nice healthy stuff lol, I should eat more green stuff lol


you smoke enough mate lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 22, 2010)

Can see em now, very nice. Everyone tells me to eat more fruit and veg, but fook me, if you want anything with flavour, it's expensive!


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 23, 2010)

DST said:


> I can see em, love the frilly lettuce action and the chillies! Good luck with the rest of your growing lad. Staying tuned!
> 
> Peace, DST





Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahah good crack man at least you put the tent to some use whuile you were out the game!





mr west said:


> nice healthy stuff lol, I should eat more green stuff lol





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> you smoke enough mate lol.





tip top toker said:


> Can see em now, very nice. Everyone tells me to eat more fruit and veg, but fook me, if you want anything with flavour, it's expensive!


thanks for the support chaps cant wait to get these girls flipped! Hoping this little headband shows her head soon, need 2 get her veg on for a few weeks  

i tried firing up my 600hps alongside the 250mh but yesterday and the day before was quite walm so i was hitting 31oc in the tent (2x aircooled lights)! kinda anoying coz it would be nice to get it running for the extra lumens. i may bite the bullet and go and buy a 600mh bulb tomorow, they went mental under it before when i borrowed my mates bulb. 

not working today, booked a holiday. i'm an IT engineer and when they drag me in the warehouse to sort cables and old kit out it does my head in. 

got some really nice blue cheese the other day, was my original strain grown by someone else outside, by bringing the pots in every day simulating the 12/12 cycle. i'd say he was the best grower i know face to face, he's got skills lol. i've got one left but its stinkin out my box tempting me lol. one the gold seal today gonna save that for later on, may go fishing this eve, i'll probs have it then.

oh yeah i got a little mouse lol. i know its a little childish but when u hear the story u may think different? was round my mates house who has a boy and a girl mice which bread, she got em of her sister who has birds of prey (kestrals, owls etc). she had given all the babys away this time execpt one, she said if no one wants it she was gonna take him to her sisters and explaned the way she killed em. (get it by the tail and whack on the freezer, then strait in to deep freeze. 
i was like na u cant do that to him, i'd already given him my nickname - fingerz. so now he's here now, the most pimped out mouse lol, got one of them cages like a big lego set with tubes to run around in lol. i love animals in general, i cant have a dog as i'm not here enough to look after it properly.

any ways have a good day i'm getting my smoke on.

fingerez


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2010)

nice one fingers cant wait to meet the little fella and see his groovey pad lol. I too am a massive lover of animals, I hate it wen my cats bring in mice and only half kill them or even drop them helthy to run a mock lol. I used to have a fancy rat wen i first got this flat and he made a few holes in places he wild mice find and use lol. Lots of fun lol. Gonna wrap my second dooby of the day now, looks like rain here in the middel.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> nice one fingers cant wait to meet the little fella and see his groovey pad lol. I too am a massive lover of animals, I hate it wen my cats bring in mice and only half kill them or even drop them helthy to run a mock lol. I used to have a fancy rat wen i first got this flat and he made a few holes in places he wild mice find and use lol. Lots of fun lol. Gonna wrap my second dooby of the day now, looks like rain here in the middel.


Enjoy that doob Mr West.

Lets see Mousey Mouse then Fingerez?


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2010)

its makin my head swim jus right for a grey morning


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2010)

I heard some of that greyness was coming out way...bah!


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2010)

Its cleared up nicley now lol. gonna hit 420 40 mins early in the sunshine lol with a freshly shaved nappa


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2010)

Whats the deal with UK folk and 420?


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Whats the deal with UK folk and 420?


whatever deal you make it I guess, just another reason to say......"lets skin up!"


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2010)

DST said:


> whatever deal you make it I guess, just another reason to say......"lets skin up!"


Bah, not in this household  i don't celebrate christmas and i don't celebrate silly american habbits  call me daft, but i don't need no time nor reason to skin up haha


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Bah, not in this household  i don't celebrate christmas and i don't celebrate silly american habbits  call me daft, but i don't need no time nor reason to skin up haha


you are daft TTT, its a multi tradition forum so wen in rome, get some social skils lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2010)

Pah, that's like outwardly celebrating ramadan because other users do. I can't celebrate 420, it's a class b drug here, no 420 for us, hence my not really seeing the point


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2010)

Ramadam is a religious movement, 420 is merely a saying, and I really don't understand why anything being illegal has anything to do with it. 420 has been around in my mind for many years prior to the open medical MJ situation in the US so the fact that they use 420 as a statement, again has nothing to do with it being illegal or legal, that I know of. In fact the 420 saying mystery is precisely that, a mystery. 420 in my mind is now an international saying, much like Hamburgers, PC's (Personal Computers), MAC's, etc, etc.... so no offence, TTT but I think that's a pretty extreme way to be, but each to there own.....I myself shall continue to use 420 as something silly to say, a time to say, "lets have a bong" (because sometimes I just need a reason to skin up or have a bong) or other such nonsensicle things. Peace bru and off for a 420 at 2216


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 23, 2010)

i'd heard of 420 back in about 97-98 from an american i used 2 smoke with, he explaned why and i thought it was pretty cool. no one else really uses it round here, let alone knows what it means. i had a couple of zoots in a cafe in dam called 420 cafe or similar but that was really the 1st time i'd heard it since, 10 years later. i've educated a few people since that day esp with being on here. i dont really use it myself for a reason to have a zoot but on 420 day this year i think i did lol

ok i'll get a pic out of fingers sometime 2moro. westy i also like most animals, not really a cat person though, love my dogs 2 much hehehe. i lost a fish in my tank for the 1st time in ages, gave em a water change and cleaned the filters although they didnt really need it.

i removed the screen today and used some tent peg style wire to train her ready for the screen. no sign of the hb yet but just under the surface i can see a little root so i may have put it in upside down lol. should i have put it pointy end down? i used one of them spongey root riot cubes dont know if that would make a difference? havent really had much practice at this seed lark, have used clones before.

have a good weekend peeps, no work for me 2moro so i'm getting some sleep then off 2 buy my 600mh bulb 

Fingerez


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2010)

DST said:


> Ramadam is a religious movement, 420 is merely a saying, and I really don't understand why anything being illegal has anything to do with it. 420 has been around in my mind for many years prior to the open medical MJ situation in the US so the fact that they use 420 as a statement, again has nothing to do with it being illegal or legal, that I know of. In fact the 420 saying mystery is precisely that, a mystery. 420 in my mind is now an international saying, much like Hamburgers, PC's (Personal Computers), MAC's, etc, etc.... so no offence, TTT but I think that's a pretty extreme way to be, but each to there own.....I myself shall continue to use 420 as something silly to say, a time to say, "lets have a bong" (because sometimes I just need a reason to skin up or have a bong) or other such nonsensicle things. Peace bru and off for a 420 at 2216


Nope, just turns out to be plain ignorance  I was under the impression for some reason that it was directly related to the whole prop 420 (damned documentaries speak snake truths!), carry on i guess


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> Its cleared up nicley now lol. gonna hit 420 40 mins early in the sunshine lol with a freshly shaved nappa


well im surprised mate. i always thought of you as a long haired rocker type......dont know why.....

hows it going fingers? good to see you back in the saddle chief


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> well im surprised mate. i always thought of you as a long haired rocker type......dont know why.....
> 
> hows it going fingers? good to see you back in the saddle chief


never had long hair mate im a bone head if anything, well as short as the clippers will go. Im a Raver type with piercings lol. I do have rocker friends tho couple of my mates are in bands lol, very loud shouty heavy rocky bands too. Ever heard of a group called dead eye?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 24, 2010)

a pierced up raver eh? kinda like prodigy style? dead eye? no never heard of em but i will look out for them in the future


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

I can picture a Roll it up get together now, it would be like a meeting at the Mos Eisley Cantina, haha.


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks willy 

got to go to work 2nite now, round the m25 in rush hour on a friday, the kit is not ready till 4pm which is bad news on a friday. i get paid a fair wage but i'd just rather bloody well not do it on a friday  pmsl.

good job i went to the shop 1st thing then hey. got the 600mh powerplant bulb and some jiffys for the 2 new seeds i popped today due to the hb not really going so well. think it might of been a bit tough for it, i got all my veg and herbs going in the jiffys, so giving that a try with some pre soaked seeds. i popped a k-train (kush x trainwreck) and a bagseed from a white rhino (supposedly) any ways it was some pretty high stuff so should be ok, just want to get rid of it, still going with the plan to flip 3 weeks 2moro

upload pics of fingers when i get back, little bugger wouldnt stay still for a good shot though.

fingerez


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

Good luck with your work tonight fingerez. sorry to hear the hb is not popping, how longs that been undergound for? take it easy lad.

DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2010)

and wheres the mouse house?
[youtube]/v/xsf8sgOJjv0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 24, 2010)

dont worry D i tried to do it in a root riot, i've never done it in one before so it was probs me, i didnt have any probs before. gonna save the last one till the next round hopefully get some practice with these 2?

hahaha westy u cracked me up, i was thinking so where the hell is he going with this then "gerald" popped in to say hello.







Fingers and his "cage". he's got a white line down his face, kinda rough and slanted like a scar wouldnt bloody stay still though


Auto 2weeks 6days



Lemon looking yellow again basking in the 600mh

nite/morning/afternoon folks

fingerez


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> dont worry D i tried to do it in a root riot, i've never done it in one before so it was probs me, i didnt have any probs before. gonna save the last one till the next round hopefully get some practice with these 2?
> 
> hahaha westy u cracked me up, i was thinking so where the hell is he going with this then "gerald" popped in to say hello.
> 
> ...


Cool crib fingerez has got....half expecting Barbarella to appear!


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 25, 2010)

didnt really know who she was but i would lol


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2010)

Jane Fonda...oh yes please....





edit...had to add this....


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah not bad, wonder what she looks like now though :-/ 

should be able to see the pics now osc


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2010)

old enough to be your grandmother probably geez. but she will have had a few face jobs now I am sure.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

DST said:


> old enough to be your grandmother probably geez. but she will have had a few face jobs now I am sure.


In light of the conversation i read "face jobs" completely wrong at first  I always find it rather interesting to see how glamour models with their fake tits and their plastic cheeks and such turn out later on in life, some you see and think well, pulled through ok, others you see and you have to ask, christ, was that really worth it? I tend to get a bunch of trophy wife plastic 50yr old slags ion work a bit and well, haha, hahahahahaha, plastic  If i went out with a girl who had a boob job, think i'd make a point of mebitoning it at every corner


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 25, 2010)

i went out with a bird with a boob job, i prefer smaller pert ones any day lol.

any one know what clawed leaves mean? the lemon is starting to turn a little yellow as well? i'm making up some bat crap tea as i think its calcium as i have slightly purple stalks near the leaf?

gonna look it up later but does any one know for sure? can put some pics up?

hope we are all having a good weekend so far, i'm just chilling out really. had a set on the radio which went well, practice makes perfect lol

fingerez


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 26, 2010)

Sounds like cold temps to me. but i'm no expert. 
I can see the pics now cheers mate. What kind of music do you DJ?


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2010)

I got clawed leafs on my Alaskan ice monster but most of that grew up past the light ive since bent the tops so the under the light but the leafs are still curled like arthritis lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks lads. i gave it a formulex fairly strong (1.7ec) drink with full strength rhiziotonic ph 6.2 and been spraying her with a weak formulex mix. some of the leaves are straitening but some are still curled up.

osc i mix a bit of everything (dance music) but i'm a dnb dj at heart. played a bit of garage last night then dnb was a really good show, studio and my percy phone going mental.

well more tydying up for me 2day, been blitzing my house and setting up my server again.


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 26, 2010)

anyone ever sprayed with watered down bat crap tea?


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2010)

Ease up on the nutes is all I would say fingerez.


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 28, 2010)

well she's pulled through like a trooper! i'll update some pics later. its my birthday today  lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2010)

Happy birthday Las mate, hope ur having a good day, how old?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 28, 2010)

26 as a random guess  Happy birthday fella.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 28, 2010)

Happy birthday mate. I shall roll one in your honour


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 28, 2010)

ps i really want that mouse of yours. my missus wont let me have one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

happy birfday geeza! hope you went several too far and had a blinder! that mouse hutch is some setup man! girls look kanny mate im with D ion easing up on the nutes the yellowing could be overwatering i notice the pots are lookin reall dry. i used to find that i was watering too much but it didnt look like it cos the temp off the 600 made the coco dry that fast. just a possible!?!


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 30, 2010)

Morning/afternoon/night 

Thanks for the birthday wishes, if u wanted 2 know how old i was then pm me, i've replied to the other guys. not being arrogant, maby not the best idea to plaster my dob all over here lol.

The lemon has really started to take off again now, stuck the screen on her last night. i have 5 main arms up to the screen providing a nice even flow of juices to the top part of the plant.

Seems like the bat crap tea and the spraying of week nutes has sorted her out. think the rhiziotonic may have given her an extra boost?










Lemon recovered with pre screen training lst "tent pegs"







Lemon with screen








Auto at the weekend






Auto today






Yins yesterday (or day before)






Yins today this morning






Shy fingers, still cant see his white line down his face. he's slowly getting more tame, if i'm at the computer, when he runs past through the tube he stops has a little look then keeps on going.

I'm going to get rid of the weekest yin once i've given em a few weeks to sort em selves out. the bigger on i think is the k-train and the small one is the "white rhino" the white rhino took a little longer to show its head so i'll have 2 bear that into consideration.

have a good day folks 

fingerez

edit - looking at the autos i may be a bit more than "the weekend" lol


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice update Las, and little Las is the biz-ness!! Have a good un mate.

DST


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 12, 2010)

Sub'd for this grow.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 12, 2010)

Lemon Last week






Lemon Today






Auto 1-2 weeks ago






Auto today!!!






K-Train, topped for 4 colas






Spider keeping guard of my girls, found his way in.

If you cant see the pics you need to add me as a friend.

Thanks countryfarmer and DST, hope ur good bro's?

Sorry for short and sweet, done 17 hours work sunday, 14 hours yesterday and handed my notice in today  arseholes at work belive me 

Las Fingerez


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I can see em! Nice man!!

Ach, the people I work with are arseholes as well......eh hold on, I work by myself...oops.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2010)

everyting on track for another cracking show man. love the mini screens still!


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks gents 

think u might be right don, i'm hoping for another 4oz plus from the lemon, gonna be flipping a week today  hopefully the k-train is a 9weeker which should set me right for xmas.

popped round my mates last night, he grows in the same style, same strains. has learned a shit load from this site by proxy (me) and is coming on in leaps and bounds 

edit - all should be able to see now, this thread has had nearly 15 000 hits (gonna go back and check) so all the lurkers can get a chance to see


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2010)

I can see em but i cant see a spider lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 13, 2010)

It's a stealth spider lol.
Looking good fingers......as always


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> I can see em but i cant see a spider lol





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> It's a stealth spider lol.
> Looking good fingers......as always




Can you work him out now? Not a clear shot, was with my camera phone. Feels strange typing this on my keyboard, not using the laptop anymore, giving it back later so have cleaned it down. One of them "harvestmen" with the long legs, there has been some rather large "normal" spiders round the house, dont mind the little ones lol

cheers willy, hope ur good mate?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 13, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> Can you work him out now? Not a clear shot, was with my camera phone. Feels strange typing this on my keyboard, not using the laptop anymore, giving it back later so have cleaned it down. One of them "harvestmen" with the long legs, there has been some rather large "normal" spiders round the house, dont mind the little ones lol
> 
> cheers willy, hope ur good mate?


Yeah I'm good mate over than a few problems with the growing biz, but you know how it is


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2010)

oh thats the spider, they the ones that set up massive webs and jus sit half way up em looking like a stick?


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 14, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yeah I'm good mate over than a few problems with the growing biz, but you know how it is


sorry 2 hear that bro, u gonna be back in the game soon i hope?



mr west said:


> oh thats the spider, they the ones that set up massive webs and jus sit half way up em looking like a stick?


yeah little fekkers lol

well i'm officialy out of a job, my own doing, handed the van, laptop etc back  I've got 2 weeks holiday and around 300 quid in expences so should be right for 3-4 weeks. then time to get on the rock and roll lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 14, 2010)

Are you gonna be 'resting' for a while then mate? I recently told my boss to go fuck himself which felt pretty damn good but i already had another job to go to.
Your grow is going from strength to strenght Las, good work. You'll have more time to tend to it now lol


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks for that osc bro  i'm sure that lemon has got bigger since the last photo, i'll put another up in a few days. i wonder if its the temp drop? i was running around 26oc, now around 22-23oc. i thought it was best around 25oc? i'm never overly fussed with the temp, i've heard so long as its under 30 it dont really mind but 25 was it liked the best? i remeber ras saying he run at 32oc with no ill effects. ur opinions on temp please, whats all of ur's ideal temps?

yeah osc, gonna be taking some time off to rest and recover my body after 3 years 11 months of roaming around the country. was good when i was getting paid for it but who wants to travel 350 (round trip) miles to work and not get paid for it?

took a leaf out of Don's book this evening lol. during some super cropping of a few stems on the auto i snapped one, stick a bit of duck tape round it lol, might pull through? started to feed some boost and a small amount of pk to the auto flower, i've heard a few people, inc dst, start to use a small amount gradualy working up to the full strength. gonna give it a go.

got an ok bit of draw to celebrate not working, my mate sorted me out a good price 2  makes a change from the gold seal hash. not long now well about 3 weeks or so, maby longer coz i'm cutting the light down on the auto from 20 hours to 12 this weds.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2010)

I know fuck all about autos. do they flower on 18/6? 
My new job is loads better hours but the money aint as good not that i was on good money at my last job but i was doing so many hours so that it was ok.


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

yes oscar auros will flower in 18/6 or 20/4 or 24/0 problem is they dunt give u much time for training and topping and such b4 the buds start forming and u cant clone em either. I grew nycd lowryders in my second grow. Funky smelling but poor yielding but that was 2 years ago now they might of sorted that some how.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Las, Well send me your CV then buddy, I'll get ya a job....hahahaha.

At the moment I am not even looking at temperatures based on the fact that I don't have a thermometer on accounts of continually dropping the bloody thing on the floor and the actuall glass rod coming loose out of its holding....so basically I would just have to guestimate what the temp was...so flung it!! My temps are normally around 25-27.

Good that you are using the p/k gradullay. I think I said before, but all you are doing is gradually changing the npk ratios by slowly adding more and more each feed. This was growing in soil or coco the whole nutrient change process is a slow and gradual one. Works for me lad. LEt me know how you get on. I am generally only on full strength p/k in the last 1 1/2 weeks before the flush.

As a little tip, if the branch was totally snapped off, try wrapping a bit of celephane round it so that the humidity around the break is higher (like a clone basically) This should help repair quicker.

Have a good yin lad, welcome to the UB40!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 15, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I know fuck all about autos. do they flower on 18/6?
> My new job is loads better hours but the money aint as good not that i was on good money at my last job but i was doing so many hours so that it was ok.





mr west said:


> yes oscar auros will flower in 18/6 or 20/4 or 24/0 problem is they dunt give u much time for training and topping and such b4 the buds start forming and u cant clone em either. I grew nycd lowryders in my second grow. Funky smelling but poor yielding but that was 2 years ago now they might of sorted that some how.


yeah thats what i heard about the autos, i'm on 20/4 atm using the mh, gonna change the bulb to hps a week weds, a week after flipping to 12/12. hopefully the auto will just take a bit longer but as u say i'm not hoping for a big amount, just some smoke to tie me over.



DST said:


> Hey Las, Well send me your CV then buddy, I'll get ya a job....hahahaha.
> 
> At the moment I am not even looking at temperatures based on the fact that I don't have a thermometer on accounts of continually dropping the bloody thing on the floor and the actuall glass rod coming loose out of its holding....so basically I would just have to guestimate what the temp was...so flung it!! My temps are normally around 25-27.
> 
> ...


thanks D, yeah the pk idea i did get of u. the auto seems to be loving it with the boost.






K-Train






Auto






Lemon in final place, gonna let the arms reach up for the last few days then flip the slag.






Super cropping on the auto






Repair work lol






Seems to be recovering 

Still just relaxing, walked to my mates earlier, furthest i've walked in ages. Hopefully got a lady coming round 2moro 

Have a great weekend,

Fingerez


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

ooooo a lady shall we be on out bests behaviour then or wot lol. I tried topping one of my autos lmao, it just grew two smallish buds at the top of the main stalk which was no taller than ten iches.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> ooooo a lady shall we be on out bests behaviour then or wot lol. I tried topping one of my autos lmao, it just grew two smallish buds at the top of the main stalk which was no taller than ten iches.


na not to worry about best behaviour this ones a bit fiery  i'll be happy with an oz of my auto.

just been gardening out in the front garden till it started raining, now its sunny lol.

had a check on the lemon, looks like its gonna have around 20 heads on the little girl, hopefully she'll start poking them through the screen in the next few days.

edit - just checked, looks sweet. i'll upload a pic later on


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2010)

20 heads sounds good to me mate. If you get half oz off each branch thats 10oz. its gonna be a monster. I've flowered a couple of mothers that i pruned to fuck (50+ clones) and they've had loads of heads. they looked awesome in full flower. Looking forward to the pics mate


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice update Las, so do you pull the plant through the screen or just let it do it's thing? At the start I was constantly moving the top to the next square along to get spread, but I guess with a smaller screen its just does it's thing. That auto looks cool! 

Hope the weather pics up for you, our's is supposedly getting tres chilly!

Laters bru,

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

I would of been happy with an oz off my autos too lol i got a q of the smallest one and bout 3q of the biggest lmao good luck lol


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 17, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> 20 heads sounds good to me mate. If you get half oz off each branch thats 10oz. its gonna be a monster. I've flowered a couple of mothers that i pruned to fuck (50+ clones) and they've had loads of heads. they looked awesome in full flower. Looking forward to the pics mate


cheers osc, i'll be happy with the 4.5 i got last time, i vegged for a bit longer last time but seem 2 be working the scrog method out a bit more.



DST said:


> Nice update Las, so do you pull the plant through the screen or just let it do it's thing? At the start I was constantly moving the top to the next square along to get spread, but I guess with a smaller screen its just does it's thing. That auto looks cool!
> 
> Hope the weather pics up for you, our's is supposedly getting tres chilly!
> 
> ...


unfortunatly no my friend, as u know "she" wants to grow up, so as soon as she hits a hole she goes up. dont think its overly important for the size of the hole (oo er misses), she grows through it! 



mr west said:


> I would of been happy with an oz off my autos too lol i got a q of the smallest one and bout 3q of the biggest lmao good luck lol


anything is a bonus to me, just a little sideline whilst i'm wating, a freebee 2 






Lemon, in final resting place. just letting them arms reach up and trough the screen before i flip.






Little canopy shot. they where even the other day after a shuffle but that auto keeps on streching up

have a good day chaps, gotta work out asdas with no transport lmao, i might walk down and get someone 2 pick me up, its over a mile. dont fancy it back with shopping lol. i had a good day cleaning my house yesterday, a nice spring clean.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 17, 2010)

watched one of the best shameless i've seen so far las night, series 4 episode 5.

"sigmund freud, father of modern psyco analasis, inventor of penis envy and all that bollocks, never really worked out what a woman really wants. in mens case it was down to two things, love and work, obviously they've never met my dad. as for our debbie well....

turns out our debbie isnt that different after all, like most women, all she wants is love, work and *her own foooking way*"

sorry if i offended any ladies but its damn true hehehe


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi ladies and gents hope were all good?

i'm smoking some outdoor uk weed, by the taste of it it wasnt quite done, could of been a couple of weeks away. not that great taste to be honest lol.

i've flipped the lights a day earlier than planned, mainy due to boredom lol. 

9 weeks 3 or 4 days (depending on where in the world you are) till xmas, better get ur flip on.

i've stuck the 250mh next to the auto for some extra side lighting, seems as i'm cutting the hours down on her, not sure if she's gonna like the shortening of the hours so much, time will tell. she's gone 6.5 weeks with the 20/4 lighting shedual, now down to 12/12 for the last few weeks. i'm hoping that it will signal to her that seasons nearly up so time to produce some bud?

not 100% yet but i think little fingerz (mouse) might be a girl, been trying to sex him/her from photos of the interweb, not that easy. i'll have 2 wait till its older 2 know for sure lol







auto






lemon pokin her heads through, done some under screen pruning today in prep for the flip. should be a nice yield?






mess






tidy, had a change around of my room, after lights out i re-sorted them out.

take it easy,

fingerez

edit - also gave them some bat crap tea today i made up overnight, should set them str8 for the flip


----------



## Countryfarmer (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice man. After I get done trimming up this outdoor I have right now, I am going to have to study this thread. I am going indoor and you are growing exactly as I had planned on doing. Thanks for doing the journal.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

Good luck las, the countdown to Xmas eh!! We have a Xmas shop in Amsterdam and everyday they have a billboard outside with the amount of days left until Xmas, even on Boxing Day, the billboard comes out, 364 days until Xmas, haha. Should be a snowyone for you lad!

Peace, DST

EDIT: Is that a BRONS clip fan you have there Las? I f so, how do you find it, I have burnt out two in my grow room, they don't seem to like hear or something...let me know?


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 20, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> Very nice man. After I get done trimming up this outdoor I have right now, I am going to have to study this thread. I am going indoor and you are growing exactly as I had planned on doing. Thanks for doing the journal.


thank your for the comments, enjoying the good vibes this morning. i've learned a shit load of stuff from this site, i'm glad u can get the chance t learn a few things (well hopefully) from this thread. there is some good guys on the 600 so u'll always have answers to ur qustions if u have any 



DST said:


> Good luck las, the countdown to Xmas eh!! We have a Xmas shop in Amsterdam and everyday they have a billboard outside with the amount of days left until Xmas, even on Boxing Day, the billboard comes out, 364 days until Xmas, haha. Should be a snowyone for you lad!
> 
> Peace, DST
> 
> EDIT: Is that a BRONS clip fan you have there Las? I f so, how do you find it, I have burnt out two in my grow room, they don't seem to like hear or something...let me know?


geen (thats the only dutch workd i know!) its a frigidare? came with the tent when i got it from my mate, i had a bigger one but it was bloody noisy, more noisy than my extraxtion lol. i've got a floor standing one, was gonna flip it upside down but i still think its gonna be a bit big for the 1m tent i've got lol.

just checking in on the tent after there 1st long sleep, maby an inch or so strech so far. my lights are on 10-10 at the mo, i might treat you to a photo every couple of days to keep a moniter on the strech with the mh, not exactly sure when to switch the bulb out, might do it when they show sex.

pre soaked my last headband seed yesterday as well as a bag seed i got out of some chink weed. gonna clone the hb and throw the bag seed up to 12.12 in about 4-5 weeks, getting my perpetual on.

have a great day, i'm off 2 make some beats with my mate,

fingerez


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> geen (thats the only dutch workd i know!) its a frigidare? came with the tent when i got it from my mate, i had a bigger one but it was bloody noisy, more noisy than my extraxtion lol. i've got a floor standing one, was gonna flip it upside down but i still think its gonna be a bit big for the 1m tent i've got lol.
> 
> just checking in on the tent after there 1st long sleep, maby an inch or so strech so far. my lights are on 10-10 at the mo, i might treat you to a photo every couple of days to keep a moniter on the strech with the mh, not exactly sure when to switch the bulb out, might do it when they show sex.
> 
> ...


Geen, hahaha, nearly right Las, the correct reply would be Nee = No. Geen means "nothing or nadda,". i.e Ik heb geen wiet te roken.....I have no weed to smoke (total lie of course!)
So
Yes = Ja
Nee = No
Wiet = Smoke
Bedankt or Dank u, or Dank je wel = Thanks you.

You'll be sorted in Amsterdam with that! Ja, for when someone offers you a joint, Nee, for when some twat offers you Charlie on the street, Wiet (I don't think I need to explain)
And it's always good to know the word for Thanks!

Peace bru, staying clear of BRONS fans...they are gash!

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 20, 2010)

DST said:


> Geen, hahaha, nearly right Las, the correct reply would be Nee = No. Geen means "nothing or nadda,". i.e Ik heb geen wiet te roken.....I have no weed to smoke (total lie of course!)
> So
> Yes = Ja
> Nee = No
> ...


haha thanks for the dutch lesson 







canopy shot, had a little play around since taking the pic to get them all under the light the best.






lemon day 1 (12/12) i dont think its streched much at all after checking her out, just under an inch of growth i'd say only another 7-10 days of it left lol





this is yesterdays shot around this time






k-train day 1 (12/12) - gave her some bat crap tea to help with the light yellowing






auto - side view





auto "bud" if u can call it that, i can feel the calex's starting to swell






auto top view

no beats made today, gonna give it another crack 2moro! forgot the hard drive, had to come back for that, then after the install of windows, no sound, network etc. got all the stuff i need downloaded, gonna try again 2moro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

nice work laz man! lotta heads on that auto man, should be a tidy lump off it.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 20, 2010)

cheers bro, i was thinking she's getting kinda big for an auto, never really paid much attention to them really. gonna check it out now. hope ur good?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

aye man jkanny jujst watched some sick vids on youtube am throroughly sickened. have you ever seen a bot fly come out of a womans nipple?

you good?


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 20, 2010)

cant say i have but i know theres some madness out there, watched faces of death when i was younger lol.

yeah good bro, nice and relaxed now, a whole week without work hehehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

wicked got your supplies in ?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 21, 2010)

Faces of death was sick as fuck


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Faces of death was sick as fuck


And now kids have PS3/XBox instead, haha.


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2010)

DST said:


> And now kids have PS3/XBox instead, haha.


u calling me a kid? lol


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> u calling me a kid? lol


Yup, hehehe. I kind of missed out on the whole gaming culture thing after I got bored with my Commodore Vic20 and headed out to play football......
perhaps I am just scared to get addicted to something else!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2010)

DST said:


> Yup, hehehe. I kind of missed out on the whole gaming culture thing after I got bored with my Commodore Vic20 and headed out to play football......
> perhaps I am just scared to get addicted to something else!!!


yeah call of duty modern warfare2 is pretty addictive online


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 21, 2010)

i was xbox all the way but my mate is staying round who has a ps3, gotta love the free online cod. xbox i have 2 pay to play online whats that all about? i cant really see any difference between the 2 machines to be honest.

little bit more strech but thinking of sticking the red bulb in early to finish the auto and try the mh during strech next time? your views pls


----------



## bender420 (Oct 21, 2010)

What up son, hope all is good your way bro. Excellent training man, girls look healthy and ready to blow up.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 22, 2010)

Xboxlive is the best for communication tho. Fucking playstation headsets suck the hairy fat one.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2010)

All ship shape and bristol fashion mate, nice work.
My mate uses a mh for veg and he forgot/couldn't be arsed to swap it for the hps for the 1st 3 weeks of 12/12 and the plants only stretched half the amount they would've with the hps. just a thought if you're wanting to keep the stretch in check


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 24, 2010)

bender420 said:


> What up son, hope all is good your way bro. Excellent training man, girls look healthy and ready to blow up.


hey bender great to see you around these sides  thanks for the good vibes bro, 5 days into 12/12 cant wait myself for some reemo bud.



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Xboxlive is the best for communication tho. Fucking playstation headsets suck the hairy fat one.


i thought u could connect any bluetooth headset to the ps, didnt work for me 



oscaroscar said:


> All ship shape and bristol fashion mate, nice work.
> My mate uses a mh for veg and he forgot/couldn't be arsed to swap it for the hps for the 1st 3 weeks of 12/12 and the plants only stretched half the amount they would've with the hps. just a thought if you're wanting to keep the stretch in check


cheers bro, i changed the mh for the hps yesterday evening. i'm not massively bothered about the strech i've still got about a meter of space to play around with, just want this fooooking auto to be done. i'll be trying the 1-2 week mh after flip next time maby


i've been messing around with the radio all weekend, setting up decks and the pc etc, had a couple of sets been quite good.

gonna be updating day 5 pics a bit later on. i'm off 2 clean my animals, are fish even animals? lmao (well after i've had a sleep)

speak 2 u later, 

fingerez


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 24, 2010)

Bonkers Auto close











Bonkers Auto tall (with my 12 inch mh bulb, 18 inches my arse final hight lol)






Lemon Haze side, looks a mess






Lemon Haze top, fairly uniform 

K-Train side











K-Train top






yins, well yin  gonna be scrapping the little slag any way, my mate has a blue cheese snip for me. it was a chink bag seed. the unfortunate lady was the last of my headband seeds 






sorry donny u can see the floor  hopefully not next time round though 

I cant belive how much i've slept today, oh well theres always 2moro 

Hope u've had a great weekend? 

Las Fingerez


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Las, Lemon looks great lad. So what I decided to do with my scrog, was basically follow what Integra said, everytime a tip grows through a hole, you move it to the next home, that way it flattens it out and the bud site below that tip also starts growing through the previous hole. Take it easy bru, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 24, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Las, Lemon looks great lad. So what I decided to do with my scrog, was basically follow what Integra said, everytime a tip grows through a hole, you move it to the next home, that way it flattens it out and the bud site below that tip also starts growing through the previous hole. Take it easy bru, DST


yeah bro thats the one. pre screen training i like to top/lst for 4/5 main arms which "feed" the screen. i mean u could do it any way u want, i just like the even spread of the arms. my mate dont bother he just lets it grow to the screen and trains when it hits.

it sure is a great way to do things, i've got that k-train which has had around 3-4 weeks veg and the lemon which has had over 6 weeks on the screen. will be interesting to see the results, i know there not the same strain so not accurate test but it will give me the rough idea i'm looking for regards veg time

edit - u heard of them vertical scroggs? vould be mental for you, vertical light with a vertical scrog, wonder if it would make any difference?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey las Looking good bro. Looks like we have some scrogging going on ayy Cant wait to see how you and DST turn out. Scribed


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 24, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey las Looking good bro. Looks like we have some scrogging going on ayy Cant wait to see how you and DST turn out. Scribed


i love a good scrog i do  thanks for the interest bro a couple of weeks and we should have some fluffy popcorns lol


----------



## Crypnotic (Oct 24, 2010)

Looking good. I like watching grow with multi stains in them, fun to watch.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 24, 2010)

hey bro thanks for stopping by, i'm taking it u see the beast of an "auto"? i stuck it into 12/12 the other day, i'm at week 7 already lol


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

Jigfreshes vertical scrog was indeed cool. I consdiered it for this grow but I have too many plants. This is basically the plan for the future. One plant per shelf. One screen per shelf...


las fingerez said:


> yeah bro thats the one. pre screen training i like to top/lst for 4/5 main arms which "feed" the screen. i mean u could do it any way u want, i just like the even spread of the arms. my mate dont bother he just lets it grow to the screen and trains when it hits.
> 
> it sure is a great way to do things, i've got that k-train which has had around 3-4 weeks veg and the lemon which has had over 6 weeks on the screen. will be interesting to see the results, i know there not the same strain so not accurate test but it will give me the rough idea i'm looking for regards veg time
> 
> edit - u heard of them vertical scroggs? vould be mental for you, vertical light with a vertical scrog, wonder if it would make any difference?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 25, 2010)

I am still getting to grips with scrogging, as it is i'm just training it as it grows through the screen, think that the LST prior to scrog sounds like a plan, i end up with a handful of great full stregth stems and a handful of pissy little things, all of different height 

Verticle scrog sounds like a great method


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Jigfreshes vertical scrog was indeed cool. I consdiered it for this grow but I have too many plants. This is basically the plan for the future. One plant per shelf. One screen per shelf...


that would be sweet bro  looking forwards to that! 



tip top toker said:


> I am still getting to grips with scrogging, as it is i'm just training it as it grows through the screen, think that the LST prior to scrog sounds like a plan, i end up with a handful of great full stregth stems and a handful of pissy little things, all of different height
> 
> Verticle scrog sounds like a great method



hahaha so am i bro  its a kinda art form, still playing around trying to dial it in. 

i'm thinking about turning perpetual on a 3 week turn around, just not sure the scrogs gonna be the way forwards for that, maby some lst and a smaller screen just to give some support? still playing around with the idea in my head lol

cant belive i've slept so much over the last few days. cleaned fingerz out yesterday, or to give her new name Lou Lou lol. (name of the next victim on the ajenda) (i'm joking about the victim bit, i just mean lady friend who i'm trying to woo) gonna be sorting out the fish tank today then getting back on the beats this week 

edit - i'm nearly at 1000 posts, who ever gets the 1000 post gets a mystery prize (sweet FA) lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 25, 2010)

Haha, it is a bit vague the whole scrogging thing, i think i've got it right this time, almost, although might have vegged it just a touch too little this time as opposed to waaaay too long last time 

As to sleeping loads, don't want to come of as some kind of druid hippy carzy, but it's the full moon mate! Didn't know of this "phenomena" until a few months ago, but it seems to be scarily relevent to my feelings. Basically at the fullmoon, you go whack, no idea on the actual reasoning, bad energy, that such, but it seems to ring true. Spent the entire weekend in bed, i got to sleep on friday at about midnight, slept till 1, lay in bed with smokes and Mr. Nice till about 10 then went to bed, same on sunday, just didn't feel like doing anything, ust some quiet music and some smoke, no films, no talking, nadda, idly looked on the internet and lo and behold, a full moon!  

I do not go as far as gem stone healing though, that did make me giggle when i was told, although the NHS has a department for it so :/


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 25, 2010)

ttt i do enjoy reading through ur posts  i kinda know what ur talking about an old friend i havent seen very much is very into all that kind of stuff, gem stones and all. when u mentioned mr nice, u mean u watched it? i watched it very recently cant remember, been smoking some nice cheese 2nite, not the uk but an ok cross. the guy took it to roughly the right time, just sold it a bit damp.

what have u done regards scrog? filled the screen and flipped it? how big etc? feel free 2 post a pic if u want.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

Is Mr Nice a film now? Didn't know.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2010)

The film Mr. Nice was released a week or so ago, 8th of the month maybe, but while it's supposed to be a corker, figured i owed the book a read first so picked up a copy for a single penny  absolutely damned fantastic book. Very first thing that shook my bones was the sheer quantity of the deals he jumped straight into, it's not pounds and ounces, it's kilo's and tonnes  that guy is a marvel, especially his magic in the courtroom 

I'll grab some pics of my scrog in a tick, like you say, i'm trying to get it correct for perpetual. I use a small 20cm x 50cm frame and one of these for each tote, (i actually started scrogging with the aim of using the frame to support the plant, got pissing fed up of them falling over everytime i pulled the tote out) they ent cheap to make, i then just veg a plant, whack the screen over the top when it's large and keep pulling stems back under so their lower bud sites can grow through, think i need to start topping or LST etc so that other stems grow strogn and for the stars, instead of always having just a couple of prediminent stems. I've also cocked it up a touch this time by doing a scrog and 2 normal plants, but hopefully the light will still be good at that distance. I've been sat around avoiding a job interview just smeling my fingers, i'd eat them if i could, barneys sweettooth has a lovely stench to it


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

yup, was a very good book indeed. Don't think you could get away with that these days though. And it shows in the quality of the imported gear that is in the UK to be honest.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2010)

Agreed, these days just traveling as much as they did would probably have you in jail for conspiracy of something or other be it drugs or terrorism, hell, these days you simply fly to Pakistan more than once and it's assumed you're visitng training camps haha.

Lebanese Sam, what a great name though.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

Too true, when I got busted in Weedgie land, the Police where questioning me about all my stamps in my passport ffs (lots of Thailand, etc), like I was some sort of drug smuggler, haha. I mean, I only had about an ounce all in all....and had just left Uni!!!


tip top toker said:


> Agreed, these days just traveling as much as they did would probably have you in jail for conspiracy of something or other be it drugs or terrorism, hell, these days you simply fly to Pakistan more than once and it's assumed you're visitng training camps haha.
> 
> Lebanese Sam, what a great name though.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 26, 2010)

oh yeah i forgot the film is coming out, i just watched a documentry i downloaded, been watching a few of em latley. anyone download torrents? "420 Documentary Pack LKRG" search for that, i watched the emporor of hemp last night about jack herer, what a quality guy. rip big man. i kinda knew about the use of hemp years ago but to watch a short clip of the US government during the way promoting the growing of hemp for ropes etc. i heard that it was the cotton farmers that helped hemp become illegal but it wasnt mentioned in the doc. 

gonna ahve 2 get me that mr nice book, i've heard of it and whats it about so should be a good read

smoking som nice cheese last night. i went downstairs for a drink, came back up and as like "shit my room smells of weed, somethings up with my carbon filter" realised a few seconds later that it was coz of the high grade i'd been smoking lol.

hopefully back later with some digi cam pics, the lemon is starting to throw pistols out all around the pre flowers i think there called (the bits at the node) HAHAHA nice and technical for me this morning (well afternoon really) might even throw one up of my nice clean fish tank


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

Afternoon lad, enjoy your "lies in" while you can mate!!! As you get older sleeping becomes more of a fixed thing...no matter what time I go to bed...grrrr.

EDIT: Lets see yer fish tank then bru!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 26, 2010)

hey mate

ok cool my mate is back at 6pm ish he's got the digi cam, well so have i but i cant find my bloody charger. my crappy phone cam dont quite do it justice so i'll have 2 update it later  

might walk down town to get a pair of shoes fixed, they cost me a fair amount and the only thing that's up with em is the grip bit has come of the heel. save me buying a pair to go up town with on sat i suppose 

back later with some updates,

Fingerez


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2010)

Christ lad, i ent bought shoes in maybe 3 years? And other than my new jeans, everything i wear is over 5 years old haha. Maybe i'm just cheap.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 26, 2010)

na bro ur bless, same here lol. i've had nice clothes and all that but i just end up ruining them anyway. brought a pair of gap jeans about 6months ago, got hydrogen peroxide on them down the bottom of my leg  at some point i'm off 2 buy some 15 quid jeans from the outlet shopping center lmao. gotta look crisp for the girlie, shes quite hot lol


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

I ain't saying nothing about my spending habits on shoes/trainers/and clothes....I am like a women on that front I have to admit. haha.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't see the point in buying flash expensive clothes. 1. i have never seen something for £199+ that can not be found for £20, just wihtout the label, and i have never bought clothes that i have not how dirtied or ripped in some way or another, so what's the point! Kinda like high end 4x4's, why in fook would you pay £50K for a porsche caymene etc.

Anyways, here's a couple pics of me scrog at present. It seems i threw it into flower a touch late yet again, still a bit too much going on that is not going to produce good buds (although with the new 600w i cold be wrong on that)

















S'about 4 weeks into flowering so 5 to go.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

ive got my list drawn up for my first crops £. new boats are on the agenda


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

I buy lots of flash expensive clothes cause I am flash type of guy, hahaha...seriously though, I have to disagree TTT, having been a clothes shopper since I was an early teen, I can certainly tell the difference in the cut and quality of clothing, label or no label....and generaly like in most things, you get what you pay for....just my slant of course.

The scrog looks funky to me bru!! Not sure why that last pic is not loading properly...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2010)

I own both cheap (esprite, next etc) and also the more expensive cheaply come by (polo, D&G, dior etc) and i just don't really tell a difference, i'm goofy like that  However saying that, i'm aware that while i'm just talking about average brands, as in not pound saver cheap or not silly money, there will indeed be utter crappy garbage imports that will be of far lower quality than a mid-expensive brand, and at the same time something that costs half a grand is probably going to be of a quality better than a £30 equivalent. Now i don't know what i think haha.

The scrog is funky indeed thanks, just last grow maybe 60% of the buds ended up going straight in the hash bucket as they were white haired fluffy rubbish, the canopy chiked out anything beneath it in a most effective fashion, hopefully the 600w will penetrate well enough. Live and learn


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 26, 2010)

new boats are on the adjender at some point  got a pair of gap jeans for 30 quid, cant complain at that. both shoes re-heeled for 7.50  they where fairly expensive london base.

smoking a half lsd half cheese zoot, my mate popped round earlier with some. he said it was g-bomb, i heard thats a cross of e-cheese and g-13 haze? can anyone clarify. well any way it tastes, smells and looks like the lsd i got a couple of times before.







Fish Tank Start





Fish Tank Middle 





Fish Tank End - Tin Foil Barb, gonna get a lot bigger  got 3 of em 






Yins one of my original blue cheese (banger) and a uk cheese cross of some sort which is alright, dont know which is which untill they start flowering though as my mate dropped the tray when they was in root riots






Canopy, a little droopy looking, might give em a little spray in the morning.






Lemon Haze starting to sprout pistols






Auto, seems to be liking the 12/12 and the hps bulb so far, got a little more calex swelling.

I'll update some "normal" shots tomorow to compair the size after a few days since the last phone camera pics.

ahhh its nice being high again, hash keeps me at bay but i'm never truly "high" i'm always yearning for a little something else


edit - i started a post then remembered about my photos. 

ttt- that sure is a monster bro, i like it. not having a dig at u or anything like that but the only thing i would of done different would be to remove some of that bottom stuff under the screen (leaves, stems, small wispy buds) a week or so into 12/12 i think the 600 penetrates quite far through the canopy, i'm sure theres some info on it somewhere lol. last time with both of em it was a pain in the arse sorting all that bottom fluffy and popcorn crap off, i'm removing it in the hope that all the energy is diverted to the top buds? i've also read about removing leaves that are covering bud sites but i'm a bit wary as i thought the leaves create the bud (in simple terms).
i think u'll get some good stuff off it though bro, does look good 

did u (veg) grow them so the grew above the screen a bit then flip to 12/12 or fill the screen then flip? i fill the screen then kinda arange it as even as i can in its final position, then let the heads poke through for a day or so then flip to 12/12. last time they streched around 18" with the hps i got 9.5 oz dry of the 2 girls with about the same size screen as before but a little less veg time.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 27, 2010)

Looking real good mate. Madey morning that little bit better.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

looking good bud. im still yet to try anything lemon. i might have a blast at some lemon skunk for the crack


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 27, 2010)

morning chaps. thanks willy  don i've had some lemon skunk, not a patch on the super lemon haze but you can taste where the lemon haze gets its lemon flavour pretty tasty but not a really strong one.

i've pulled the clones out of the veg room and into the flower room to make use of the 850w rather than the 58w fish tank bulb i'm running in the veg room. i did turn the mh off for a few days whilst the warmer weather came back but its overcast here 2day so i'm leaving it on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

whats the run on lemon haze man 10-12 weeks? i selected super silver haze and panama red for my percy stash for just after xmas


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2010)

Jack the ripper is a gorgeously lemoney smoke and even the crosse i have in veg have a lemon trunk rub


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2010)

jtr is an 8 week lemon haze taste


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 27, 2010)

i've run it to 73 days with no ambers, beautiful taste and amazing high. tastes real old school. i'm almost certan that my lemon is a cross of ssh and lemon skunk (super lemon haze, attitude and greenhouse made it at the time i got it), i got it from clone in city from a friend of a friend if ya know what i mean so i didnt ask any questions.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 27, 2010)

snuck in whist i was typing westy, morning. u know the breeder of ur jtr? or what its made from? that lsd i had last night is fairly citrusy


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2010)

The Lemon Skunk I smoked about a year ago put me on my arse...combined with Leffe Blond that is....in fact it put me in the canal, haha.

I think West's JTR is Subcool if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

thats TGA- subcool aye


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2010)

DST said:


> The Lemon Skunk I smoked about a year ago put me on my arse...combined with Leffe Blond that is....in fact it put me in the canal, haha.
> 
> I think West's JTR is Subcool if I am not mistaken.


yes it is subcools jack the ripper anmd if ya ina hurry its a nice stone sleepy time in 8 weeks


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks guys. i'll update 2moro properly. one word, well 2 really. hash cakes lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2010)

hahahah see you next tuesday


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 29, 2010)

tell me about it lol


what u think to my new light boyz? only kidding, just waiting for the light to come on in the tent. which it has whilst writing this.






starting to stink a bit in the tent now, i'm fairly sure its the lemon i can smell hehehe

back later with some more pics

edit, saying that the auto for the first time is starting to smell "skunky" not like tomato plants any more


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2010)

hahahahah that pic looks like my vision after a good bong.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 29, 2010)

Morning lads. Got the brad Pitts and I'm at work with no toilets.... Not good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2010)

nightmare :S


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 29, 2010)

hahaha thanks for ur honesty willy  lmao 

was a bit early for me to be taking pictures lol.

been on the radio quite a bit, if anyone is interested in having a listen, send me a pm. 

back later


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 31, 2010)

Lemon Top






Lemon Side






Yins






K-Train some serious stretch. i accidently super-cropped one of the branches lol

really need 2 find my charger so i can take some proper pics


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2010)

Lemon looks super Fingerez....I agree, find yer freaking camera bru, lol. DST


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Lemon looks super Fingerez....I agree, find yer freaking camera bru, lol. DST


dank u von dst 

WOOOF F*****G WOOF  

ok i got the charger for my mates cam, the batt's in at the mo so i'll be back with some nice pics a bit later on.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKrc9MI9cfo

can some one post this for me pls, my tune of the moment. watch the 4min drop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

love the side pic man your mini screen works a treat


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> love the side pic man your mini screen works a treat


cheers bro, veged her for about 6 weeks after the clone was rooted. just starting to push out pistols in a small "crown"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

looks really dense in there man watch out for mould down the line


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 1, 2010)

ok i will now! i've got a big fan so i should be alright


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

you got a humidity meter? not a bad investment ive got a kitchen temp one that does humidity too. not that i can see it in my jungle like.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 1, 2010)

yeah i have as it goes there is one on my thermometer 2, it normaly goes around 40-60% depending on when i've watered. i've stopped checking temps and rh so much now, so long as its in the rough range. i'm gonna be checking the rh now a bit more i guess due to flowering


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

aye i dont pay it much heed then i had mould in one of the buds and now im obsessing. 40-60% is champ man, i think its just some bud structures are prone


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 1, 2010)

i've got the de-humidifier that i'll stick in towards the end of flowering.






Auto top






Auto - wish it looked that good in the flesh







K-Train - notice the leaf curling, i've tried everything to get rid but i'm not sure. any ideas?






K-Train






K-train super cropped






Young ens blue cheese and uk cross






Group shot






immature fluffy buds from the bottom of the auto






Lemon






Dogs on the left, HB on the right 






new strain - red russian (jokes, nice camera shot of the auto)





Actual shot lol


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 1, 2010)

You've got some nice looking plants going. Looks like you'll get a good amount of some nice smoke from that auto. Hope my autos come up like that.

I was skimming through this long ass thread and noticed you mentioned on one page that the auto is liking the 12/12 cycle. 
Did you go 12/12 from seed with the auto? 
I was thinking of doing that with my 2 autos but ended up going with 20/4 instead and started them under a T5 light but they're under a 150HPS now. They're now getting kind of big for the 150 I think and was beginning to consider moving them to the flowering area under one of the 600s but that would change their cycle to 12/12. They're 24 days from sprouting right now and the Haze has started showing bud while the RR is just now preflowers.

Not sure if switching things up at this point would stress them too much or not. What do you think?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 1, 2010)

Looking grade a man.. Can't wait to get something new in my own garden Need something fresh to look at


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

looking great man, i grew the k train a while back, i cant even remember what she tasted like?! looks like my kinda low stress training too man haha


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice update and pics las. NOt sure about your problem. Will have a think about your plant problem. Possibly a micro nutrient, copper deficiencies can seemingly cause drooping leaf. Is it drinking water at the same rate as the others? 

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 1, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> You've got some nice looking plants going. Looks like you'll get a good amount of some nice smoke from that auto. Hope my autos come up like that.
> 
> I was skimming through this long ass thread and noticed you mentioned on one page that the auto is liking the 12/12 cycle.
> Did you go 12/12 from seed with the auto?
> ...


thanks for the good vibes my friend  my thoughts on the auto would be to keep them in the 20/4 for a couple of weeks max then maby stick em under the 12/12. i had them on 20/4 for 6 weeks but it still dont look like its done with 2 weeks 12.12.



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Looking grade a man.. Can't wait to get something new in my own garden Need something fresh to look at


thanks willy, ur gardens not that bad either bro. great to have new strains, my lemon is a keeper but i like to mix it up!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking great man, i grew the k train a while back, i cant even remember what she tasted like?! looks like my kinda low stress training too man haha


yeah one of did get nearly snapped with the agressive stress training lol. i bent the others down to get it nice and level



DST said:


> Nice update and pics las. NOt sure about your problem. Will have a think about your plant problem. Possibly a micro nutrient, copper deficiencies can seemingly cause drooping leaf. Is it drinking water at the same rate as the others?
> 
> Peace, DST


nope its not really drinking as much as the others but it had been feed pretty much the same, its been like it for a while though. it perked up a little with the formulex i fed it this morning, just see how it goes i suppose lol.


thanks for ur comments chaps 

Las


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 2, 2010)

[youtube]qIb2CnGo9sw[/youtube]

Hehe  How's tricks Las? Get upto any more trickery on the radio?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 4, 2010)

lookin pukka las missin my grows like mad glad to see ur still farmin keep it up bruv ras


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> [youtube]qIb2CnGo9sw[/youtube]
> 
> Hehe  How's tricks Las? Get upto any more trickery on the radio?


that vidio was random but i liked the mighty boosh  not much live stuff but been practicing my underground deep house mixing 



rasclot said:


> lookin pukka las missin my grows like mad glad to see ur still farmin keep it up bruv ras


thought about u the other week woundering if u was still up 2 tricks? glad 2 hear ur still about though bro. i stopped for a while over the summer but its great to be back 


i think i light bleached my lemon, i'll updated some pics later on. i third of it is light yellow under where the bulb was and the rest of it is a lush green lol


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 5, 2010)

Morning chaps (and lasses)

well got some work next week so happy about that, same thing but at least they know i aint messing around. i think they are in shit and its nice 2 know (most probs desperate) that i'm still in the "good books" so can come and go freely when i've had enough!






Yins yesterday. they seem to like that bat crap soil my mate put em in...






the before mentioned lemon with the suspected light bleaching, that was exactly where the light was directly underneath?






lemon side shot






shot up to 67% last night at "dark". i had watered yesterday and spilt a little in the tray so gonna moniter it, cheers don 






my camera is not half as good as my mates, gotta get used 2 using it again after using that sony 12mp i've been using mine is a 5mp, was good when i got it lol. (auto by the way lol)






a few of the auto smaller arms, picked a couple of J's to quick dry (i'm high hahaha) and the rest is slow drying. 9 weeks tommorow, gotta be done soon?


what do you guys think about the light bleaching scenario?

Las

edit - got some popping from the dogs last night but i havent checked this morning yet. update a pic later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

think its lack of N not nute burn las mate up your nutes a bit


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 5, 2010)

light bleaching don, the light was pretty close and the bulb was over that bit lol hahaha what u been smoking this morning, anything nice?


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

Yup^ look hungry to me.

Enjoy the quick dry and good darts on the work. Get an increase in your hourly rate bru if they need you!!! wtf is your agent doing, hahaha.

Enjoy the weekend.

DST

EDIT, you are convinced it's light bleaching? did you have an extra light on it or something...soz, but confused.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 5, 2010)

yeah the light was kinda close. its just the way that the outside top and right are lush and green but the 1/3 that was under the light is light green/yellow. i did give her 1.8ec yesterday which is quite high for me, i only go to about 2.0 full strength, 2.2 burned the blue cheese last time. i also fed em the last of my nitrozyme so i'm just a little dubious about the defficency???


edit - cant tell my left and right lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah the light was kinda close. its just the way that the outside top and right are lush and green but the 1/3 that was under the light is light green/yellow. i did give her 1.8ec yesterday which is quite high for me, i only go to about 2.0 full strength, 2.2 burned the blue cheese last time. i also fed em the last of my nitrozyme so i'm just a little dubious about the defficency???
> 
> 
> edit - cant tell my left and right lol


not smoked anything today man haha how close was the light id be surprised if it was bleached by that unless it was like mega close?


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 5, 2010)

like ur new avitar bro  about 12" i've moved it up to about 18" now. just seemed a bit strange that it was only a 1/3rd of the plant that was affected. i might make the next feed a bit stronger in a day or so.


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

a def improvement on the chin for sure, actually quite pleasant to look at, haha!!!!


las fingerez said:


> like ur new avitar bro


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 6, 2010)

nice tits, i mean costume lol. 

i got 3g of warlock cheese last night, anyone ever sampled? of a fellow grower, a friend of a friend, tastes pretty good  kinda a bit like my uk cross  the auto buds i trimmed a few days ago are drying slowly, nearly there


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

Morning Las,

Warlock Cheese, sounds interesting, never had before. Just had a fat Thelma joint and a bong of Casey topped with bubble hash...feeling good! Hope you have a good day bru.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 6, 2010)

Afternoon DST,

I'm not jealous one bit, honest guv lol  The warlock is quite sweet smelling with them filthy undertones. about an 8 out of 10 for me, quite lethargic today i wonder why lol.

i've got some poppage on the HB at last, only one has came through overnight, i thought i saw the soil had moved slightly before i went to bed when i woke she was out through the soil/jiffy. one of the pups was touching the top of the cling film i'd put over the pot lol.

the auto i picked is coming along ok now, had one this morning of the nearly dry smaller buds 






Pups on the right, HB on the left


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweet, congrats on the Hb and pups...nae hinging around eh, Las! good darts.


las fingerez said:


> Afternoon DST,
> 
> I'm not jealous one bit, honest guv lol  The warlock is quite sweet smelling with them filthy undertones. about an 8 out of 10 for me, quite lethargic today i wonder why lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2010)

Those uk crosses look pretty cheesy to me mate. I used to use batmix soil and it is good stuff, it makes the leaves real dark green and healthy imho


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks D  about 6-7 weeks to play with before flip so clones airpots and scrog screens high on the agenda. think i'm gonna try that air layering on one of the cheese crosses as shown over on the 600, then use it on the dogs and hb

osc, yeah bro the cheese crosses are not to bad one i've grown out twice (blue cheese, i think its a blueberry male with the uk) and the other is the old mop bucket princess clone, remember that beast lol which i think is one of the better seed varieties of cheese that some one thought was good and cloned?


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2010)

Mornin lad, hows Limey Lemon today? She perked up? Have a lazy one. DST


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 7, 2010)

haha afternoon again D by the time i'm up lol! wont be the same 2moro, getting up at the crack of arse! he is still in the same state, i gave a good feed a fews days ago, she's nearly ready for another, maby today. I've still got some of my bio-canna veg nutes i was thinking to give a heavy feed of that?

pups n hb looking good now, nice green colours. one dog has a slightly fatter single leaf, so i'll be keeping my eye on her....

hope u've all had a good weekend? enjoy the rest of it


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 8, 2010)

Pups at back and HB at front, no sign of the other HB but i only wanted one so i'm good  dog #2 (right) has overtaken dog #1 on the thinkness of the leaves, u can just about make it out lol
















Lemon






K-Train, i'm thinking she might be a big yealder reminds me of pine then u rub it, smells good like 






That ec2.4 - that gotta be slow release right? my mate used it before for seeds so i'm hoping it should be ok.






Auto, nearly done i'm starting to think?

bit tired so short and sweet, that took an age to upload lol

edit - the soil is bio-bizz all mix


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2010)

rocking along nicely laz man, lemon looks so kool on the screen. and yeah k train is high end weight from the trainwreck side of things.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

Your auto is def looking like it is in the finishing strecth las...good darts.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 9, 2010)

now i know why u call em nanna's lmao. i've never seen a pair of gonads like that, are they in the early stage? i'm guessing thats what they are?

cheers dst, trying to find the scissors to pull her down but cant, maby its a sign to leave it for another couple of days lol

nice one don, thats what the nanna's are off there were 3 lots i saved this one on there maby to pollinate the lemon?  i was staring at the lemon earlier amazed by her beauty lmao

edit - 

10 points for guessing the seed company without google-ing it lol


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

They are like bananas in the early stage, then open up and the little leafs i guess look like peeled bananas upside down, if that is one it has opened I think. You picked it off yet, and is it whiteish creme with dust in it?. (kinda like pollen, haha)

From DNA perhaps...


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2010)

castrate that tricky biatch stop it b4 it starts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2010)

barneys farm no doubt or barneys bollock factory as we refer to em...


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 10, 2010)

DST said:


> They are like bananas in the early stage, then open up and the little leafs i guess look like peeled bananas upside down, if that is one it has opened I think. You picked it off yet, and is it whiteish creme with dust in it?. (kinda like pollen, haha)
> 
> From DNA perhaps...


no i was thinking of keeping it on. one main question though i've read that males are mature after 5weeks 12/12 does A. this mean its gonna burst around 5 weeks and B. is the pollen not mature enough to do the deed?



mr west said:


> castrate that tricky biatch stop it b4 it starts.


u think westy? i was thinking of leaving it for a bit of spluffing? to much of a risk u think bro?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> barneys farm no doubt or barneys bollock factory as we refer to em...


i honestly thought barneys was good and it was greenhouse that was the bollock factory? well u learn something new everyday!

i'm half way through the chop of the auto, the last few joints i've got of the sample i took is really starting to taste nice. for anyone that remembers back in the old days when skunk was skunk, "high grade" was not a common word, let alone weed. well thats roughly what it tastes like, nothing special but 100% times better than whats available now  

pics to come later, oh and a re shuffle of the tent and i'm minus one now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2010)

oh to smoke old skool flavour again, makes ya feel like a kid haha i miss earthy skunky sometimes


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 11, 2010)

DST said:


> They are like bananas in the early stage, then open up and the little leafs i guess look like peeled bananas upside down, if that is one it has opened I think. You picked it off yet, and is it whiteish creme with dust in it?. (kinda like pollen, haha)
> 
> From DNA perhaps...



will that dust be good to use? i've been thinking about taking the balls to about 4 weeks then spreading my seeds?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 11, 2010)

Ayy there las battling the nanners its a job at times. There easy to spot after some time of dealing with the pre nanners. You can spot them as they dont ever get that tear drop shape and pop slap out the side. Ahh who am i telling. You knows your shizznit fingerez 

 1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks for the big up my brother, would you belive i've only grow around 10 ladies lol but thanks. i'm kinda getting to know the ladies but the boys thats a whole new story for me bro. i know i shouldnt be breading with the feminised k-train but i would like some other people to sample this lemon haze, its such a tasty slag lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

From what I see you can of course use the spluff, normally around 4-5 weeks balls start opening, sometimes sooner. If you use the spluff you will get fem seeds but some of them will be herm for sure as well...kinda like the HB, it's a hit and miss. However, if you spluff onto a regular plant I have found that the herm tendancy does not manifest itself as much in the next generation of seeds...this came though in the Headband Cali Orange cross, which both inside and outside seem fairly staight runners.

I think inside conditions are more prevelant for producing nanners....I am wondering if it has something to do with the dramatic light change...may try and gradual light change at some point to see if that helps..

Peace,

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks big d, ur a wealth of knowledge bro :0)

have a good weekend folks


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 15, 2010)

well i had a pukka weekend, went to a party got laid hahahahah



4 weeks today, i'll update some pics later, aint seen the girls all weekend


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2010)

To busy on other females parts, lol...good darts, hope you strapped yourself in!!!


las fingerez said:


> well i had a pukka weekend, went to a party got laid hahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 4 weeks today, i'll update some pics later, aint seen the girls all weekend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2010)

[youtube]6otiLxT34DQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2010)

One of my fave BB's songs^^

Off to see Gorillaz tonight, De La Soul also! and some Swedish group, Little Dragon as support....blazed already and about to start munching some space cookies, hoho


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 15, 2010)

DST said:


> To busy on other females parts, lol...good darts, hope you strapped yourself in!!!


yeah kinda i didnt on the first but did after that 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> [youtube]6otiLxT34DQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


yeah liked that one bro



DST said:


> One of my fave BB's songs^^
> 
> Off to see Gorillaz tonight, De La Soul also! and some Swedish group, Little Dragon as support....blazed already and about to start munching some space cookies, hoho


thats sweet bro, enjoy 









young auto on left 20/09/10






last week before chop aprox 10/11/11






Lemon un-spluffed

having problems with the damn uploader tried with chrome and explorer

will try again tommorow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2010)

nicely nicely lad


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, the Lemon is coming on a treat man. So how long have you had that auto on the go? And do you think they are worth it?


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nicely nicely lad


thanks bro



DST said:


> Wow, the Lemon is coming on a treat man. So how long have you had that auto on the go? And do you think they are worth it?


cheers bro, i wish i could sort out the rest of the pics so u can see the lemon, the lemon sherbert smell is back its amazing 

i'd deff give the auto another go if i was going to do another 6 week veg in the 600w tent, not veg room (like what i'm thinking at the mo) as the smoke i've got of it is more than fair considering, i mean its nothing super high but i'm getting nicley high from it and it tastes quite good now. i got just under 2oz dry and it took around 9 weeks from planting seed to harvest. i dropped the hours down to 12.12 for the last 2.5 weeks with no ill effects


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

That's not too shabby lad, I guess perfect planning considering you had to do the veg for so long!!! Now you got something to chief on while you wait for Miss Lemon Panties to finish up.....Good darts. DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe green thumb should get some autos in to sort his problems.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Maybe green thumb should get some autos in to sort his problems.


I do belive grrenthumb dude has some fem seeds popped, these should be gooduns as they selfed from some of my plants headband and he has a alaskan ice x hb too witch is more than wot i got lol.

Las mate im well impressed withthye yield u got off ya auto, makes me wonder now lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah a little auto here and there between crops could help keep you in smoke. I always wondered about autos but never took the plunge.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

I did a run of nycd lowryders ages ago on my second grow lol, I wasnt impressed but i couldnt grow like i can now back then lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2010)

I know what you mean mate. I find myself going back to re-grow strains with my newly acquired knowledge.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks chaps! i think there brilliant for what there worth, its made me re-think my next plan of action. my mates all like it, one says its got a slight aroma of blueberry, which i can understand as it does make my mouth water sometimes lol. doesnt smell fruity untill you crush it in the grinder, i could only imadgine what a good cure would do to it 

http://www.bigbuddhaseeds.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=18&flypage=ilvm_fly_easy_shopping_orange.tpl&product_id=46&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

thats the ones, i saw the packet. i might try something a little different next time though?

edit - thats the lemon on the left in the picture of the young ones, just shows quite neatly the whole timing of things


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2010)

What's the flower time on that lemon fingers?


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

http://www.alldessertrecipes.com/dessert-recipes/crisp-creation/lemon-fingers.php


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 18, 2010)

hahaha liked it westy 

willy about 10 weeks or so, i took it to 73 days last time with no ambers. there was a few when it was cured though. thinking about pushing it a little further this time, i've got the k-train to keep me going so i wont need 2 pull it down in a hurry, well hopefully lol


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 18, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> what i have learned is that some things work for some people but not for others. i'm willing to try different things but think i'm gonna stick with what i know for the time being. i'm starting to learn how to read my girls (wish it was the case with human ladies) and providing them with what they need when they need it. thats what i'd recomend to ya get a couple under ur belt and belive u me u'll start learning. keep it simple, made a big mistake last time which stunted my yeald.


just reading through the start of my thread and came across this little gem 




Happy friday 

i'm off 2 link that girl again 2moro evening, think i'm staying round hers


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2010)

Go on Las my son!!! Hope you have a good un,

Mr West, lmao, really tears in the eyes, Lemon Fingers, hehe.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 19, 2010)

Go on las get ya leather mate. Life is a shit without something to smoke and someone to poke


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 19, 2010)

I may just pop that super lemon haze and do an 11 week run with it.


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2010)

[youtube]/v/dr2jsUZ45a8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks guys  a great weekend so far! just having a cuppa and a j before finishing of sorting out the rest of the loft. chucked the cheese crosses up in the tent (12.12) yesterday evening after repotting on monday. there looking really healthy in that bio bizz soil, so do the dogs and hb's. 

willy congrats on the slh, theres some different phenos out there, i hopew u get a good one.

gonna try and upload some new pics later, gave up on the last ones. any one know of a simple photo re-sizer? i think riu didnt like my 4mb pictures lol

enjoy the rest of ur day folks 

fingerez


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 22, 2010)

Blue Cheese (day 2 12.12)






UK Cheese Cross (day 2 12.12) (formaly known as mop bucket princess, well her sister lol)






Lemon looking yellow 






K-Train trichs






HB in the middle being garded by the dogs  Pre-Op 











Dog topped/fimed






HB topped/fimed






Love the light/shade on this pic, can u spot the seed pod? K-Train






Also like the focus/non focus effect, think this is the lemon but not sure? actually it is the lemon as the k-train isnt as frosty 











Spluffed lemon






Un sluffed lemon

got to say i'm getting excited for the headband already looks like the leaves are a little longer and thiner than the dogs. the dogs are looking fairly even at the mo.

work rung, asked me to drop the van back, then 2 hours later asked if i could work up town lol 2moro.

have a good week ladies and gents 

Las Fingerez (chuffin on some nice auto)

edit - looking at the photo of the k-train with the light shading, it reminds me of DST's casey jones, anyone agree?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

nice pics man, k train is a lovely smoke youll love it. 

your dog looks just like mine real broad leaves. lemon looks tasty as ever too!


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks donny  hopefully the dogs will be a fairly quick finisher?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 22, 2010)

Ahh las Ktrain does llok like a goddess, looks pampered like she aught be


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah man, you got it goin on in here at the mo. Very nice...

There was something someone posted a page or two back that got me laughing and I meant to quote it but can't remember now what it was, LOL.


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2010)

I spotted the seed las!!

Nice update as well. My DOGs are on week 9 tomorrow. Will chop over the next week or so...

DST


----------



## growerboyxam (Nov 23, 2010)

alrite boys .just read through that whole journal. good read  nice lookin plants all of yous x


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2010)

Lemon fingers recipe Dezracer??


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 23, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Ahh las Ktrain does llok like a goddess, looks pampered like she aught be


thanks bro i've spotted at least 3-4 seed pods on the slag so far, not inluding the 3 sets of nanna's i've removed. considering all that she smells and looks great. it was really piney but now i'm getting a filthy type smell, i'll let u lot know when i work it out lol



Dezracer said:


> Yeah man, you got it goin on in here at the mo. Very nice...
> 
> There was something someone posted a page or two back that got me laughing and I meant to quote it but can't remember now what it was, LOL.


haha maby lemon fingerez as westy said cheers bro, thanks for stopping by 



DST said:


> I spotted the seed las!!
> 
> Nice update as well. My DOGs are on week 9 tomorrow. Will chop over the next week or so...
> 
> DST


sweet bro keep me updated on the smoke report. one of my dogs is starting to look like its got slightly thicker leaves than the other will probs end up keeping that one.



growerboyxam said:


> alrite boys .just read through that whole journal. good read  nice lookin plants all of yous x


you read the whole thing? nutta lmao, god knows how u managed with out all the old pictures lol. greetings mate, pull up a chair and roll one 



mr west said:


> Lemon fingers recipe Dezracer??


lmao westy bro, hope ur good?


not much going on over this way today been quite lazy, i got loads of stuff done yesterday! i've got that crappy cold thing thats going around lol.

lemon is getting slowly worse, i've fed it by bat crap and compost tea and bumped up the ec to around 2.3. the tea came in about 1.7ec so hopefully that should be lots of goodness for the slag.

take it easy


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

I feel you on the cold thing, had aniggly cold hanging around for weeks now!!! grrr. Hope you get better soon bru.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 24, 2010)

cheers D. just the sore throat and cough thats doing me in lol 

went up town today and was working near this "modern art" and been chuckling over it all morning. i asked the staff about it and they said people always trip over it as there not watching where there going. well i mean open sewers are a thing of the past in a big capital city like london lmao. thing is most of city is fairly flat apart from the curbs so if ur walking along texting on ur phone ur not gonna see it lol






"modern art" - yes i did use it as an ash tray, all my dog ends lol about all its good for. the water was flowing through in early on






Tower Bridge (also at the top of the other pic if u look carefully)






Random spider i didnt like the look of in my shed


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 24, 2010)

Another place I've yet to go see but really want to.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 24, 2010)

really? when read that i thought why the f++k lol, fooking s++t hole hahaha

thanks for the rep whoever it was, let me know pls?

chuffing on a bit of my original blue cheese (the one i've got on the go now) my mates harvested about a week ago. nice to have some proper high grade


----------



## PANGcake (Nov 25, 2010)

Yummy pics man! That lemon looking really nice, gonna go 13 weeks 12/12? HBs lookin nice too 

//Pc


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice shot of Tower Bridge las.....handy drainage system, they trying to start dyptheria in London or something?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2010)

give it 6 months someone will put a claim in against the council and theyll concrete over it no doubt haha 

it may be cos im a faaackin northern munkey but i cant stand london.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 25, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> Yummy pics man! That lemon looking really nice, gonna go 13 weeks 12/12? HBs lookin nice too
> 
> //Pc


thanks bro, was thinking about 11 ish weeks maby a bit longer? what made u say 13 weeks any way bro? nice 2 see u back on the boards bro, think i may of said that last night on ur thread but what the heck i'm stoned lol  uk cheese cross



DST said:


> Nice shot of Tower Bridge las.....handy drainage system, they trying to start dyptheria in London or something?


thought i'd snap it with my camera phone, if i would of realised how close i was to it i would of brought the digi. it sure does look like an open drain lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> give it 6 months someone will put a claim in against the council and theyll concrete over it no doubt haha
> 
> it may be cos im a faaackin northern munkey but i cant stand london.


loads of people do! apparently, i didnt see any but could understand how easy it would be

my rule is the further north from london u go the friendlier people are, untill u hit scotland, na only kidding. i'd rather work with a scot than a londerner. young ens are the worst all gangster and that. (well they think they are)


just got back from a bit of hard graft, only half a day but it killed me! my sholders are aching lol. been putting up a scaffold tower and re-sealing some windows, took it all down then put round the front for the next time. certanly a bit more physical than installing a few pc's lol


put a dog into 12.12 last night after a re-pot, not hoping for much of a yeald just a chance to sample the goods before the scrog-off lol. got my next round sorted, 1x hb, 1x dog, 1x lemon haze and 1x timewarp x romulan all scrogged with an auto to keep me going


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2010)

aye very true that the further north the friendlier peeps are. the youfs of today make me chuckle. callin each other blood lmao your nee gangster lad just a chav with a pitbull


----------



## PANGcake (Nov 25, 2010)

13 weeks is what Ive seen on GHS webpage...if I not remember it wrong?!


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye very true that the further north the friendlier peeps are. the youfs of today make me chuckle. callin each other blood lmao your nee gangster lad just a chav with a pitbull


hahaha yeah thats about right bro



PANGcake said:


> 13 weeks is what Ive seen on GHS webpage...if I not remember it wrong?!


i'm gonna go check it out! cheers bro 

edit - found this on the site says 9-10 weeks (so add a week or 2 then lol)

http://greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/feminised-cannabis-seeds/super-lemon-haze-feminised.html


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 26, 2010)

sweeeet it looks like the yelloing is going away at last on the lemon haze. time to make another compost and bat crap tea me thinks.


----------



## PANGcake (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL ur right...I musteve been stoned? Says clearly 9-10 weeks =P


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2010)

one thing i have learned with the super lemon haze, don't cut it early!. my mate (commercial grower) always cuts his at 10 weeks and i could slap him for it, it just isn't ready that early.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 26, 2010)

How's it las, just been checkin out ur thread! Some good stuff mate! +Rep4U

jambo:


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 27, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> LOL ur right...I musteve been stoned? Says clearly 9-10 weeks =P


its cool bro i'm glad u did say something coz its sure made me think about it all again



ghb said:


> one thing i have learned with the super lemon haze, don't cut it early!. my mate (commercial grower) always cuts his at 10 weeks and i could slap him for it, it just isn't ready that early.


cheers bro thanks for stopping by, what do u recon then bro about 12 weeks 12.12? more?



greenjambo said:


> How's it las, just been checkin out ur thread! Some good stuff mate! +Rep4U
> 
> jambo:


cheers bro, thanks for stopping by. i'll take a look at ur journal when i got a few mins.


off 2 water the ladies with my compost tea  pics to come this evening. hope we are all having a good one so far?


edit - i was really looking forwards to becoming a mr ganja but i've realised that its only coz i've made 1000 posts. ok then now i want a little green light at the start of my rep, how do i do that? 

i've had a look and if dst donny and westy aint got one, then i'm guessing its not easy?


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 27, 2010)

evening/afternoon/morning 

i've been sorting out my loft this afternoon and evening, i'm making a kinda room up there, no not a grow room before you ask hehe 






Nearly 6 weeks 12.12 (only the 2 at the back lol)






Blue Cheese, think i cut a bit to much netting off but was really high and coundnt be arsed, will have a play around 2moro so it looks kinda like...






This lol. The UK Cheese cross (mop bucket princess)






Dog i've chucked up to 12.12 the other day. 






K-Train 






Lemon, kinda recovering, u can see the green trying to retun to the leaves down the seam (middle). when my mate see it yesterday he though it had improved slightly.






This one's for TTT as i know he likes his computers hehehe  hope ur good bro?











Left 12.12 right 20.4 hours of light (2 nearly identical dogs)






Spluffed lemon
















Un-spluffed lemon



Hope ur all having a good weekend?

Las


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Las Fingerez~ Just got caught up, love your garden, haze mainly lol. Honestly I hopeto get some tight nodes and thick leafs like yours. Time will tell.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2010)

everthing in flower lloks beamning, lemon looks your money maker bro!

your dogs look identical to mine too


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 28, 2010)

Looking Good fingerez, I take it the Dog's are sister plants of the cheese along with the livers and psycosis?
How you doin Don!


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2010)

Las, nice update, alles looking Lekker my bru!!! Is that a Brixton briefcase I spy?


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> cheers bro thanks for stopping by, what do u recon then bro about 12 weeks 12.12? more?


i'm not 100% sure to be honest, i reckon 12 weeks is plenty. as i said he cuts at ten weeks with very little flush, i think ten weeks of nutes and a two week flush would be beautifiul.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2010)

sup jambo man, nah its og kush not cheese related. 

blooody freezin here


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> everthing in flower lloks beamning, lemon looks your money maker bro!
> 
> your dogs look identical to mine too


thanks bro  the dogs sure do look like fat indica leaves which makes sense with the parents



greenjambo said:


> Looking Good fingerez, I take it the Dog's are sister plants of the cheese along with the livers and psycosis?
> How you doin Don!


thanks jambo, the Dogs are a cross between og kush and headband (east coast sour diesel x master kush) - correct me if i'm wrong pls, thats how i belive it anyway lol. have a good one bro



DST said:


> Las, nice update, alles looking Lekker my bru!!! Is that a Brixton briefcase I spy?


are u talking about the record case, the black thing with clasps? never heard of that one if so lol. cheers bro



ghb said:


> i'm not 100% sure to be honest, i reckon 12 weeks is plenty. as i said he cuts at ten weeks with very little flush, i think ten weeks of nutes and a two week flush would be beautifiul.


cheers bro sounds like a plan 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup jambo man, nah its og kush not cheese related.
> 
> blooody freezin here


heard on the radio u lot have got it bad. can you believe on the south coast on England this morning the sun was shining and quite warm! Down near Southampton anyway lol


just got back from work and having a blue cheese thats been curing for a week or so now and its uk cheese is becoming more and more present with the fruity taste of the blueberry, pretty tastey and strong


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 29, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Las Fingerez~ Just got caught up, love your garden, haze mainly lol. Honestly I hopeto get some tight nodes and thick leafs like yours. Time will tell.


sorry bro must of missed ya on the multi quote! thanks for stopping by and the love, just had another peak at the lemon and she's looking better and better by the day. just about to feed some more compost and bat crap tea, she seems to love it


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2010)

actually the thing sitting next to the record case....a Brixton Breifcase was like the very first sony walkman/ipod - a tape deck...and one would carry that about on ones shoulders don't you know:





DST


----------



## PANGcake (Nov 29, 2010)

aaah...memories!







Nice pics butterfingerz!


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2010)

Even has a counter on it!!!! With 22W of booming bass!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 29, 2010)

pmsl big D thats my hoover lmao. got me laughing bro, nice one


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup jambo man, nah its og kush not cheese related.
> 
> blooody freezin here


 Cheers for clearing that up Don. I was thinking (theyr not clones!) Aye its mad snow eh! Had to go out and get the lass's moter out parking space! All my street is compressed snow like ice, its a work-out just going for a paper!


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 30, 2010)

How's it las. Yeah, they dogs should be exciting! Love the Headband, and well OG! Will be good to watch your's go along with Don's!
Peace mate!


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

The DOGs are dare I say it, the muts nuts...but then I would say that, haha. Seriously though, I am very happy with my dogs, both the stretchy OG cut, and the shorter HB cut are smelling amazing already in the drying process.....very moorish indeed.



greenjambo said:


> How's it las. Yeah, they dogs should be exciting! Love the Headband, and well OG! Will be good to watch your's go along with Don's!
> Peace mate!


EDIT: and if you love the Headband, well the DOG is Headband crossed with OG Kush, two of my faves.


----------



## Crypnotic (Nov 30, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> aaah...memories!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing this boom box is missing is a "Rock the Bells" cassette. Break out the cardboard boys, its windmilling time lol.


----------



## Crypnotic (Nov 30, 2010)

He LA. Stopped in the check out the grow. You Brits love your cheese strains lol. I hear cheese is very popular in the UK. What cheese strain has the largest yield? What cheese strain is your personal favorite?

Plants are looking good mate.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

Howzit bru!! Lekker avatar Crypnotic!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 30, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> How's it las. Yeah, they dogs should be exciting! Love the Headband, and well OG! Will be good to watch your's go along with Don's!
> Peace mate!


good thanks bro and urself? i nearly got the hb going before but had to stop my operation for a while, i've heard much good stuff about it so cant wait to try. hopefully the dog i chucked into 12.12 should give me a sample of what to expect 



DST said:


> The DOGs are dare I say it, the muts nuts...but then I would say that, haha. Seriously though, I am very happy with my dogs, both the stretchy OG cut, and the shorter HB cut are smelling amazing already in the drying process.....very moorish indeed.
> 
> EDIT: and if you love the Headband, well the DOG is Headband crossed with OG Kush, two of my faves.


wooooof lmao cant wait big d 



Crypnotic said:


> The only thing this boom box is missing is a "Rock the Bells" cassette. Break out the cardboard boys, its windmilling time lol.





Crypnotic said:


> He LA. Stopped in the check out the grow. You Brits love your cheese strains lol. I hear cheese is very popular in the UK. What cheese strain has the largest yield? What cheese strain is your personal favorite?
> 
> Plants are looking good mate.


thanks for the visit and kind words bro. my personal fave would be my blue that i've grown, i've smoked what i belive to be the uk as i've never had anything stronger or smellier. i find the blue cross kinda mellows the buzz a little so i'm not stuck to the sofa although if i put to much in i do become very lethargic. i've not sampled livers or psyco, there supposed 2 be good crosses. i'm more into the high than the stone, i can get a psyco clone but i'm not overly bothered, might give it a go sometime though.

i used 2 hate being called a brit, theres nothing great about britan any more bro, dst got the right idea lol. kinda matured now and even put british when asked my nationality. always used 2 put english lol


----------



## Crypnotic (Nov 30, 2010)

Haha, I lived in England for two years and I can spot an Englishmen a mile away! Its the key words: mate, dodgey, proper . . . lol. No offense ment by the "Brit" comment. I dont mind being called a "yank", I think its funny. Trust me, for two years of my life, my name was "yank", and if I was in pub and you yelled it out, I would turn around and say "yes?" lol


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 30, 2010)

absolutely no offence taken my fiend. i was a little judgemental about americans (i blame xbox live mainly) but through this site i've found out that most of u guys are cool, u get the occasional dick head every where u go i suppose lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 30, 2010)

uk cheese cross






slight burn on my blue cheese  






dog just under 1 week 12.12






k-train






i had 2 move the light to get a good shot, thats the light shining at the front. impressed with the power of the tea.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2010)

beautiful man the k trains are lookin grand. whats your uk cheese cross if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 30, 2010)

thanks and course not bro. remember the clone from a while back i got and was supposed 2 be the uk? mop bucket princess? well thats it, u can taste the uk in it but its no way nearly strong enough or smelly enough.

my blue cheese is stronger lmao, thats got some filthy undertones  strong enough for me any ways lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

hahahah filthy underneath the surface hahah kool man, you not got the exodus cut? not that i have mind you lmao


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 1, 2010)

Livers is the new cheese for me. Livers cross's ftw


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

CHURCH!!!!! haha all ive smoked since i chopped it, the odd mix with some bubblegum or hash . hope the livers cross is a blinder man. it should be the parents were pretty dank tho one side was a little low yeilding it was as frosty as they come


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 1, 2010)

They have popped mate 5 out of 5. Must be good breeding


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 1, 2010)

Very nice las,,,what tea were you so impressed with, and why did you decide to use it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> They have popped mate 5 out of 5. Must be good breeding


hahaha blind luck id say lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah filthy underneath the surface hahah kool man, you not got the exodus cut? not that i have mind you lmao


na i've not got the e-cheese but not overly bothered i'm more a haze man, like the head highs.



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Livers is the new cheese for me. Livers cross's ftw


the way u guys talk about the livers makes me wanna try it, more than the e-cheese  whats ftw mean bro?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> CHURCH!!!!! haha all ive smoked since i chopped it, the odd mix with some bubblegum or hash . hope the livers cross is a blinder man. it should be the parents were pretty dank tho one side was a little low yeilding it was as frosty as they come


gotta try that church, my mate said its a haze cross? any info bro?



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> They have popped mate 5 out of 5. Must be good breeding





Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha blind luck id say lol


very lucky, saying that i'm not the best at popping seeds  i'm not sure why but i do prefer growing from clone, i suppose thats coz i started with clones?



Hemlock said:


> Very nice las,,,what tea were you so impressed with, and why did you decide to use it?


hey bro, thanks for stopping by. i'm using the tea because i was suffering with a lot of yellowing on my lemon haze. i've been making compost and bat crap tea and you could almost see the colour flooding back to the leaves. looks a whole load better now as you can see from the pic 



well i'm not going to work today the weather down here is supposed to be getting worse. its snowing all day in canterbury which is about 90 miles round the m25 from here, no thanks. i came off the road last snow and guess who had to pay for the damage? i aint risking my life or getting stranded for anyone but my family.

god bless the ganja fairly, she turned up yesterday





hmmmm yes pls 

update some pics later

Las


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 2, 2010)

f**k me sideways!!!! the no 3 in command of my company dont get on but he was ok with me not going to kent!!! me helping them out when they was in the shit probs got me back in the good books lmao.

time for many joints


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2010)

thats not the sound of her wings flapping is it!?


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2010)

Enjoy blanket bay Las!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2010)

hahaha ill join you there laz im gonna rip the bongo a new one.


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> the way u guys talk about the livers makes me wanna try it, more than the e-cheese  whats ftw mean bro?
> Las


 


FTW = for the win!.


as in: 

whats the best strain?

livers FTW!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 2, 2010)

ghb said:


> FTW = for the win!.
> 
> 
> as in:
> ...


Yeah man that's the one...


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats not the sound of her wings flapping is it!?


nope something else going slap, slap slap lol



DST said:


> Enjoy blanket day Las!!!


i'm taking thats what u ment hahaha, i was thinking is this some new kind of ebay i havent heard about lmao. just got up from my pit will be tinkering around today. i really wanna try that air layer way of cloning 1bmm showed us over on the 6 but my mate has my clonex gel (fail)



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha ill join you there laz im gonna rip the bongo a new one.


pull one for me bro, got a small amount of the blue cheese left smoking some of that soft hash today untill later. should be getting some of my lemon haze of my friend in the next few days plus a little extra. gotta make that last till the k-train (i'm at 6weeks 3 days today so not much longer)



ghb said:


> FTW = for the win!.
> 
> 
> as in:
> ...





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yeah man that's the one...


cheers chaps and i'm supposed 2 be the IT bod lmao


have a good day guys and girls whatever u get up 2!?!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 2, 2010)

Ayy las cant wait for the snowy weather myself haha. Going out on the mountain snowboarding with me and maryjane tommorow hehe. Cant wait. That fairy sure gets around that tramp  

Las you can root clones without hormone but its better to have it they root much quicker. 

 1BMM


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Ayy las cant wait for the snowy weather myself haha. Going out on the mountain snowboarding with me and maryjane tommorow hehe. Cant wait. That fairy sure gets around that tramp
> 
> Las you can root clones without hormone but its better to have it they root much quicker.
> 
> 1BMM


Where about do you board BMM? No idea where you hail from i'm afraid. Currently being possbily talking into jumping ship and heading over to Canada in may with the idea of obtaining a years work visa when i arrive and possbily moving onto a skilled work visa. Nothing more tempting than a country like that with mountains like that with people like that with weed tolerance like that. 

Havn't kept track too well Las, have you ditched the DWC attempt or is that still kicking away in the background? (we all tend to take photo's of the plants, not the tubs so without being not-lazy and reading it all who knows )


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 3, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Ayy las cant wait for the snowy weather myself haha. Going out on the mountain snowboarding with me and maryjane tommorow hehe. Cant wait. That fairy sure gets around that tramp
> 
> Las you can root clones without hormone but its better to have it they root much quicker.
> 
> 1BMM


cheers bro. its funny saying that the 1st clone i ever took i did without any gel and i'm sure something like 4 out of 6 survived lol. my root riots have clonex in them i think? might take a couple to see how it goes. i popped round my mates last night and forgot to pick it up 

never snowboarded or skied, my mate loves it but i'd be rubbish lol



tip top toker said:


> Where about do you board BMM? No idea where you hail from i'm afraid. Currently being possbily talking into jumping ship and heading over to Canada in may with the idea of obtaining a years work visa when i arrive and possbily moving onto a skilled work visa. Nothing more tempting than a country like that with mountains like that with people like that with weed tolerance like that.
> 
> Havn't kept track too well Las, have you ditched the DWC attempt or is that still kicking away in the background? (we all tend to take photo's of the plants, not the tubs so without being not-lazy and reading it all who knows )


hey ttt hope ur good bro? i borrowed 3/4 of an oz of my lemon haze cut (and a q of my cheese cut) from my friend so i'm happy today 

i've still got the dwc kicking around but not using it at the mo, reverted back to soil as i'm getting pissed off with the yellowing from the lemon. the k-train is fine so i'm not sure if its me or what but my cheeses and seedlings seem really happy in the bio-bizz compost. my house mate had a bag in his van so it was more coz it was to hand and i didnt have anything else. but i'm really happy with the results so far.

my next round will be all in compost i'm thinking? 1x lemon 1x hb 1x dog 1x timewarp x romulan and an auto while i'm vegging them in there scrog screens, i'm gonna let them grow through the screens a little like u did and remove everything below (kinda like bender420)


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm good man, pretty ill and over worked but good. Sounds like you've got things under control. I'm still working on getting the timoing of flipping to 12/12 right for the scrogs, keep endning up with a bit of a nuisance, current 3 girls are just grown as is, although tempted to chuck a scrog net over the cheese, just it's sat next to a 5 foot girl so ha, maybe maybe not  Not used the bio-bizz comppost but used their simple soil A+B nutes on my first grow and from what i get now, they worked really really well considering i had no crappin idea what i was doing most of the time. Would certainly use their other products


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 3, 2010)

i had some cold thing last week but managed to shift it by the start of the week, think it was the sudden drop in temp? i'm thinking just to let the branches get no more than 2-3 inches above the screen in 18/6 then flip to 12.12. my lemon is only about 12" above the screen, propped up on a box and i'm still only using about half the hight of my tent lol. i think i've worked things out now and hoping to get it dialled in on my next round.

my mates got the bio-bizz organic nute range in my loft, might have 2 sweet talk him into using them for the next round, he went mad and has all the root juice, top max etc pretty much everything lol

hope u get better soon bro


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2010)

S'all good, didn't want to work today anyway, 3rd job heard i had the day off so have been trying to drag me into the officer under the pretence that it is warm and smell of jasmine and peppermint, think i'd rather cook up some butter instead 

It is strain dependant, but with my scrog, every branch was pulled under the screen with just the new growth starting to poke above it, once it was in 12/12 the cheese grew almmost 2 foot up above the screen, defied part of my reason for ahving the screen anyways (to stabilise the plant and stop it falling on me)

I always see peeps photo's of their nute cupboards, must be 50,000 different bottles of every shape and colour. I open my cupboard and i have A, B PK and Boost


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 3, 2010)

when i started i had that buzz but have realised u dont really need it all. now the only additions to ur list would be bat crap and liquid seaweed from the garden center. i used 2 use rhiziotonic (still using at the mo) but thats fairly expensive and is pretty much liquid seaweed! gonna buy that when it runs out, maby i havent used the rhizio for about a week or so.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2010)

so how come your back to compost laz?


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 4, 2010)

bloody hell i've replied twice to you today and messed it up, not sure what i've done there this lemon is wicked hehehe. got some of my mate as a loan till mine is ready gonna upload some pics later.

don i've gone back to compost as i've had enough of the yellowing from the coco, i'm fairly sure its the calcium being sucked up by the coco. gonna get my hydro out for the lemon this time i'm starting to think, the other 3 in compost as a back up plan lol.

i cant remember what tangent i went on to get to talking about these downloadable magazines but i'll re post it any way. before i was on here i learned how to take cuttings, test the ph of the soil etc. if you can ignore the blatent big up of their products the info they give is spot on

http://www.cannatalk.com/?page=downloads

back later with some pics 

Las


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 4, 2010)

Sup, las. Good to get some kick back from your friend, bet its nice Lemon! I just do soil to, The Bio-Biz All-Mix, with their grow,bloom and Canna PK. I've got this liquid silicon and Formulex. Cloning I use the root-riot cubes wi the root-riot gel, in a 5 quid Prop, and get more or less 10/10.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2010)

aye im finding the same with the yellowing its a pain in the arse but only some of the strains do it and then its sometimes even pheno of. i ordered my bat poop the other day so ghopefully ill have it next week.

have a good one man!


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 5, 2010)

I used to use bio bizz grow. Its like choc milkshake, it brings the green back in hours. You cant use in any kind of hydro though coz it goes off after a day or so and it stinks of rotten fishy piss lol
Looking forward to the pics of your Lemon, thats a thing of beauty


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2010)

does the yellowing in coco really effect the end result tho. I find wen they out the seedling phase they are as green as u like and loving life. Hope ur yeilds dont suffer too much las.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2010)

know what you mean man i dont suffeer tii much affter a kiuttke yekkowing, drinkin yeshk


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2010)

at only 7 pm too lmfao


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 6, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Sup, las. Good to get some kick back from your friend, bet its nice Lemon! I just do soil to, The Bio-Biz All-Mix, with their grow,bloom and Canna PK. I've got this liquid silicon and Formulex. Cloning I use the root-riot cubes wi the root-riot gel, in a 5 quid Prop, and get more or less 10/10.


yeah mate its not a bad smoke, he'd done it proud. i've sampled it to a few friends and they said its got the flavour and the high but mine had a little more punch, i'm in agreement with this 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye im finding the same with the yellowing its a pain in the arse but only some of the strains do it and then its sometimes even pheno of. i ordered my bat poop the other day so ghopefully ill have it next week.
> 
> have a good one man!





oscaroscar said:


> I used to use bio bizz grow. Its like choc milkshake, it brings the green back in hours. You cant use in any kind of hydro though coz it goes off after a day or so and it stinks of rotten fishy piss lol
> Looking forward to the pics of your Lemon, thats a thing of beauty


thanks chaps, the yellowing is fading away now so not so much of a problem. i gave my bat crap and compost tea a top up with the green bio bizz, had a quick look this morning and she's looking great. gonna update some pics later of the tent (12.12)



mr west said:


> does the yellowing in coco really effect the end result tho. I find wen they out the seedling phase they are as green as u like and loving life. Hope ur yeilds dont suffer too much las.


cheers westy, i'm hoping i wont 2. i've only removed a few leaves so far, i noticed some dead/yellow ones yesterday right at the bottom so i'll have a clean up today. i'm not sure about the yellowing effecting the end product, the leaves around the bud where still green. just not sure she's performing at optimum but i've seen what some of u guys pull of a yellowing lady.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> know what you mean man i dont suffeer tii much affter a kiuttke yekkowing, drinkin yeshk





mr west said:


> at only 7 pm too lmfao


lmao bro hows ur head 2day? 









Lemon Haze - my cut grown by a friend






Cheese Cross - mop bucket princess on loan to a friend, filthy slut she is 






S.A.G.E - hmmmmmmmmmmmmm i love the taste of this s++t, wake and bake this morning 






Amnesia Haze - this is the 3rd time i've had this and been pretty much the same. hardly old skool haze but a very nice smoke all the same






Blue Cheese - i know its pathetic but i'm on a montage hahahaha, really tasty now it been cured for a while






I feel like i'm in Dam 






Veg room before






Pic taken last night, this morning the clones are still upright and healthy looking  i was only gonna take 2 headbands but i slipped with the razor and half took a branch off, ooooppps lol


more pics to come later folks of the flowering tent


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2010)

some nice looking buds laz!.

i've been toying with the idea of getting some sage beans and doing a run of it, scared no-one will like it though so i'll stick with the cheese dom strains for now. have you seen the videos on youtube from limbolimbo68?, he owns it with the sage grows!. 

[video=youtube;3Sa1IIgmtqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sa1IIgmtqY[/video]

sorry for jacking the thread but this is a must for anybody who hasn't seen it.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 6, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> Hi Everyone, welcome to my first proper journal post!
> 
> I had made another but was a noob so we can go into that at a later date.
> 
> ...


Cross you fingers Fingers! lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 6, 2010)

cheers ghb i've seen that vid but didnt notice it was sage he was growing, lovely stuff.

hehehe crypnotic Las has his fingerez crossed for his timewarp x romulan in my veg room that hasnt showed her head yet.






Dog about 1.5-2 weeks veg no signs of sex?






Group shot






Blue Cheese fluff






MBP Cheese fluff






K-train, ripped another pair of nadgers of he/she today lmao, saved them in an empty tape case to dry out.


























Lemon - for Osc  you can see the yellowing has nearly gone 






which ones the lemon and which is the cheese?





hahahaha


been on a clean up mission today, spring cleaned the 12.12 tent, the kitchen and started on the bathroom also set the prop up in the veg room for the clones with the heat mat underneath the tray. 

had a little sage zoot a while ago, there was still some lemon in the grinder. it tased surprizingly like the lsd i've sampled a few times. deff cracking the lsd after my next run.


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2010)

is it cheese on top lemon on the bottom?, please say it is!!!!

i got the super lemon haze going also, its the perfect pheno too, whats yours like? mine is lemony and sherberty and hazy.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah thats how i describe it! i got short nodes so i've been told. only got the lemon from clone so only ever grown the one pheno


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 6, 2010)

That K-train is looking stellar mate. That Romulan hybrid sounds very interesting. Lets see how she grows lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 6, 2010)

have u heard good things about the romulan? know anything about the timewarp?


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 6, 2010)

I have heard good things about The Romulan. Its strong med strain and is used in alot of hybrid grown here in the states. Dont know much about the timewarp.


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a romxtw on the go Las...been quite a tricky one. The Timewarp is a Canadian breed, good for outdoors, mold resistant. And by all accounts a sweet smoke. Bender grows some aweseom romulan crosses as you probably know as well. Take it easy Fingers.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

looking seriously fine there laz k train and the lemon look like they will yeild a tidy weight bro


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

thank you gents  sweet so the tw x rom sounds like an interesting combo. no sign of her today and a couple of clones had flopped over a little but i think thats coz it was 30oc in the humidity dome


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

my twxrom took a while to come up, and one didn't pop either!!



las fingerez said:


> thank you gents  sweet so the tw x rom sounds like an interesting combo. no sign of her today and a couple of clones had flopped over a little but i think thats coz it was 30oc in the humidity dome


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks bro, i'll try to be a bit more patient with it then  clones have picked back up again, turned the heat mat off and gave them a couple of mistings with tap water


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks to all the supporters that visit this page but i've decided to start a new thread as i've had enough of seeing uk exodus when i havent got it 

Check out my new journal which will be much of the same thing

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/390507-las-fingerez-grow-journal-various.html

Hope to speak to you soon over there,

Las Fingerez


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2010)

so is this thred closed now?


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 10, 2010)

i'm not sure, the visits stopPed at 19000, lets see how many hits ur and my post gets lol


COME CHECK OUT THE NEW JOURNAL, LINK IN SIGN (DOWN THE BOTTOM OF THE POST)


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

Me coming back to see what ya sed lol. I must have bout 300 threds in subbed to now but they aint all active >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>alskan ice wakeybakey


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 11, 2010)

Made you look, made you stare, made you lose your underware


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 12, 2010)

hahaha cheers osc lol. 19000 to 19183 hits for 3 stupid posts come and join in the fun over on my new thread 

link in sig 


edit - 19191 now lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2010)

yeah but u know what us stoners are like lol?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2010)

not being duped again...... unsubbed lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah but u know what us stoners are like lol?


i wonder how long we could keep this up with people still being interested in rubbish lmao


come and join the new thread and unsubscribe lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2010)

unsubscribed for now lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 17, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/390507-las-fingerez-grow-journal-various.html


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2010)

..............................


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

hey oscar, hows things, u gonna geta grow on in the new year?? I kno u want to>>>>>>>>>>>>> deeep psycho


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> Me coming back to see what ya sed lol. I must have bout 300 threds in subbed to now but they aint all active >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>alskan ice wakeybakey


Alright homeboy! How's the "HEADWOUND" Creation coming along? lol. Just to ask what you think of that Alaskan Ice? I've got a couple rougue seeds that came out a bag of A-Ice from the GHS shop before the strain were available to buy in seed.

jambo;>)


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

well the AI has been kinda a joke plant. I got a single seed off dave at pick n mnix seeds the other year and i planted it like u would. It grew into a freak plant withtiny littele match head sized buds, there should be a pic in my album if u wana look. I was so pissed at the pheono i sentr pics mof it to ghs and they laughed and sed it was a freak throw back. Dave at pickandmixseeds.co.uk sent me a replacement for it witch i planted for lpg in her first grow and she got 4 oz off it. We got one seed from that 4 oz and i planted it the other grow and i got nearly 5 oz off it. The smokes very much how u would expect from a haze x white widow. Both flavours very prominant and it works really well, good muscle relaxent.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 24, 2010)

christmas greetings to one and all i hope u have a good one 

come and visit the new thread, link in sig and say hello 

Las


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> well the AI has been kinda a joke plant. I got a single seed off dave at pick n mnix seeds the other year and i planted it like u would. It grew into a freak plant withtiny littele match head sized buds, there should be a pic in my album if u wana look. I was so pissed at the pheono i sentr pics mof it to ghs and they laughed and sed it was a freak throw back. Dave at pickandmixseeds.co.uk sent me a replacement for it witch i planted for lpg in her first grow and she got 4 oz off it. We got one seed from that 4 oz and i planted it the other grow and i got nearly 5 oz off it. The smokes very much how u would expect from a haze x white widow. Both flavours very prominant and it works really well, good muscle relaxent.


that ai sounds good bro, might have 2 indulge lmao


edit - well the second seed lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2010)

this was the 1st seed lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 25, 2010)

looks nothing like the beast of an ai i've seen in ur pics  what a contrast lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2010)

funny thing was it had the taste and smell and stone of what it was spozed to be lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 9, 2011)

just looked and the hits are still going up 20,59 lmfao, thought i might as well post the end of the grow here 






















Lemon Haze before the chop, some slight purpling going on, my temps have not been low at night around 18-20oC






never seen the dry box so full. only ever about 3/4 full 

















10 Litre Airpot 6 weeks 18.6 nearly 11 weeks 12.12[/QUOTE]



come and join me at the new journal 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/390507-las-fingerez-grow-journal-various.html


End of journal, please feel free to leave ur comments 

Las Fingerez


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2011)

ok las we'll do that


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 9, 2011)

Wonderful journal,Love the roots.Beautiful lst and Colas.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i'm not sure, the visits stopPed at 19000, lets see how many hits ur and my post gets lol
> 
> 
> COME CHECK OUT THE NEW JOURNAL, LINK IN SIGN (DOWN THE BOTTOM OF THE POST)



SORRY. this thing has neary hit 30000 views and i know this is gonna tip it over the scales 

lmao from a very SLH high, what a beautiful smoke would recommend to anyone 

i'm about 2 weeks from flipping my next round of scrogs on my new thread, just pulled down the cheeses, come and join in the banter


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 21, 2011)

sorry very high just noticed that its 21 000 views lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone still subbed? lmao


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Anyone still subbed? lmao


I am I am>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 4, 2011)

me 2, me 2


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2011)

well thats a few ppl what is going down here then any surprise after party or something??


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 5, 2011)

ohhhh hello.......

edit -


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2011)

good news las mate and good to see ya back, any pics of the new arrival?


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 10, 2011)

i was tempted 2 chuck a couple up, i'll charge the batts for the camera


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Geezer, good to see you back man! Hope all's well, give me a shout


----------

